# Weight Board Confessional



## MisticalMisty

Every other board seems to have a confessional, so I thought a weight board one would be kinda cool. Post anything you want to confess that's within the rules of the board peoples  

Oh, and if someone post something that isn't your thing..don't flame them.


I'll go first.


I'm like a bottomless pit lately. No matter how much I eat, I can't seem to get full. I know that sounds hot..but it really sucks..LOL


----------



## ClashCityRocker

MisticalMisty said:


> Every other board seems to have a confessional, so I thought a weight board one would be kinda cool. Post anything you want to confess that's within the rules of the board peoples
> 
> Oh, and if someone post something that isn't your thing..don't flame them.
> 
> 
> I'll go first.
> 
> 
> I'm like a bottomless pit lately. No matter how much I eat, I can't seem to get full. I know that sounds hot..but it really sucks..LOL



lol you're right, it is hot.

my turn...

im a closet stuffer.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ClashCityRocker said:


> lol you're right, it is hot.
> 
> my turn...
> 
> im a closet stuffer.



What do you mean by stuffer? I've heard that term, but not sure what exactly it entails.....or is it just obvious and I'm clueless? lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker

MisticalMisty said:


> What do you mean by stuffer? I've heard that term, but not sure what exactly it entails.....or is it just obvious and I'm clueless? lol



i eat a LOT at once just for the feeling of being extremely full...although it's relatively rare, i LOVE the way it feels.:eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

ClashCityRocker said:


> i eat a LOT at once just for the feeling of being extremely full...although it's relatively rare, i LOVE the way it feels.:eat1:



OHHHHHHHHHHH..I'm really glad you explained..because I thought you meant you like to stuff your girl..lol


----------



## ClashCityRocker

MisticalMisty said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH..I'm really glad you explained..because I thought you meant you like to stuff your girl..lol



lol nah she's not into it


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I love this thread.... what a great way to get things off your chest!! 

Let's see, what can I confess first? There are so many! Well, I would like to be thinner... note that I said "thinner", not thin. God knows I'm not made that way, therefore will never be the public's version of 'thin', but I would like to be thinner. My doctor put me on Wellbutrin recently in hopes of triggering some weight loss, which I wholeheartedly agreed too. WHY you ask? Because the thought of dieting, most specifically - giving up all the favorite foods - makes me want to pull my hair out.... seriously though, I absolutely LOVE food, and cannot bear to give up my pasta, bread, potatoes, fries, all those lovely carbs! I just can't do it! And, quite frankly, I just plain don't want to! So paradoxically, I want to be thinner, but don't want to stop eating to get there... Now don't get me wrong, I accept myself as I am... I like being a BBW, generally it's OK with me. The shopping aspect would be simpler....certain fashions just don't work on big gals, and I am absolutely a fashion hog. But I love being a BBW. There are just a few things I would change.


----------



## ashmamma84

I confess that I, too have been eating like crazy...I was prescribed a new med and although one of the side effects is loss of appetite - I've never been hungrier.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ashmamma84 said:


> I confess that I, too have been eating like crazy...I was prescribed a new med and although one of the side effects is loss of appetite - I've never been hungrier.



Isn't it awful? I'm dying....this is definitely one of those emergency "I need a feeder" moments


----------



## Ash

MisticalMisty said:


> Isn't it awful? I'm dying....this is definitely one of those emergency "I need a feeder" moments



Ahh, isn't that awful? You're thinking you could really go for one certain fattening thing (like a BIG piece of cheesecake) and you can't get your hands on it for whatever reason. And then you start to think "If only I had a feeder. He'd be all over that!"


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ashley said:


> Ahh, isn't that awful? You're thinking you could really go for once certain fattening thing (like a BIG of cheesecake) and you can't get your hands on it for whatever reason. And then you start to think "If only I had a feeder. He'd be all over that!"



EXACTLY..I'd be like baby..go get me a steak dinner, some pasta, some egg rolls and a pepsi..lol


----------



## ashmamma84

MisticalMisty said:


> Isn't it awful? I'm dying....this is definitely one of those emergency "I need a feeder" moments



It is...though, right now I'm ok - just made a run for a nice cheeseburger and shake. But when I feel the hunger it's different than just a "I need to eat" sensation; it's more like an emergency like you said.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ashmamma84 said:


> It is...though, right now I'm ok - just made a run for a nice cheeseburger and shake. But when I feel the hunger it's different than just a "I need to eat" sensation; it's more like an emergency like you said.



It's amazing to me..I mean I had a huge meal earlier and about 30 mins later it felt like I haven't eaten in days.


----------



## ashmamma84

MisticalMisty said:


> It's amazing to me..I mean I had a huge meal earlier and about 30 mins later it felt like I haven't eaten in days.



Yup - that's me as well...

::sigh:: And I just bought a bunch of cute spring clothes...oh well, thank goodness for receipts!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

ashmamma84 said:


> It is...though, right now I'm ok - just made a run for a nice cheeseburger and shake. But when I feel the hunger it's different than just a "I need to eat" sensation; it's more like an emergency like you said.



When I get hungry, I get bitchy. Not like regular bitchy. REALITY SHOW bitchy. 

I will not wait to eat either. If it's a matter of waiting until going to the store, there's a rush on it, and god forbid I don't get it then.


----------



## imfree

I just bought a Tanita scale that goes up to 440, half the fun 
of being this fat is to be able to measure it!!!


----------



## Ash

imfree said:


> I just bought a Tanita scale that goes up to 440, half the fun
> of being this fat is to be able to measure it!!!



I need to get one of those. I'm curious to know what my number is these days.


----------



## imfree

Ashley said:


> I need to get one of those. I'm curious to know what my number is these days.


 Hahaha!!!, my number is 402 and that Tanita gives consistant
readings up there. In a few months I'll see if it goes past 440, Cici's Pizza is
opening a new store here in Lebanon, Tn!


----------



## Ash

Oh, Cici's. It hurts so good sometimes. I mean, the pizza is sub-par, but it's so cheap and abundant!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ashley said:


> Oh, Cici's. It hurts so good sometimes. I mean, the pizza is sub-par, but it's so cheap and abundant!



When I first moved out on my own..ci ci's buffet in Norman was like 2.99. So I could eat and eat for like $3.50 because I always got a water..the pizza sucked..but it was filling!


I think I could kill a large pizza right now..maybe some buffalo wings...MMMMM


----------



## ClashCityRocker

Ashley said:


> Oh, Cici's. It hurts so good sometimes. I mean, the pizza is sub-par, but it's so cheap and abundant!



so true...i could eat it for DAYS. and the cinnamon bread things are the JAM.:eat2:


----------



## imfree

Ashley said:


> Oh, Cici's. It hurts so good sometimes. I mean, the pizza is sub-par, but it's so cheap and abundant!


 AMEN Ashley!!!, that's my sentiments, exactly on the subject. I had
to give up Chinese 'cause the MSG was KILLING me, so I'll be attacking pizza
with a vengence!!! Bet I top-out the Tanita in a few months! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Ash

ClashCityRocker said:


> so true...i could eat it for DAYS. and the cinnamon bread things are the JAM.:eat2:



Oh, man. They have this dessert thing called a Bavarian. I have no idea what the pudding-like stuff on the top is, but those things are YUM!


----------



## daddyoh70

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I love this thread.... what a great way to get things off your chest!!
> Let's see, what can I confess first? There are so many! Well, I would like to be thinner... note that I said "thinner", not thin.




I confess that I belong to Violet's Yahoo Group, and while I respect her desire to be thinner, I think that she is beautiful just the way she is. I think you have one of the greatest collection of photos out of all the groups I belong to.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Wow... thank you!! You are so sweet! :wubu: I'm working on more pics, so keep your eyes open.  









daddyoh70 said:


> I confess that I belong to Violet's Yahoo Group, and while I respect her desire to be thinner, I think that she is beautiful just the way she is. I think you have one of the greatest collection of photos out of all the groups I belong to.


----------



## chocolate desire

I confess to once having a secret feeder.


----------



## FatKatLuvr

Not much of a secret, unless it wasn't that guy you did that episode of Springer with a few years back. As I remember you were served up "naked on a platter", with all the fixings.:eat1: :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> I confess that I belong to Violet's Yahoo Group, and while I respect her desire to be thinner, I think that she is beautiful just the way she is. I think you have one of the greatest collection of photos out of all the groups I belong to.


 I wasn't EVEN going to respond to her post. I'm glad to know that
I'm not the only one who feels that way about her. FA's have feelings, too. 
The world thinks we're perverted for adoring fat women. GOD, in JESUS' name,
I pray, please send me a fat woman who does not think I'm a pervert for being
an FA!!!
Really, though, in consideration of FA's feelings, she should change the name of her Yahoo group so FA's would not be inappropriately attracted
to her.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Hey, I know FAs have feelings! I wasn't saying that I'm trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes.  Believe me, I may WANT to be "thinner", but what I want and what I get are two entirely different things! LOL  I may not get bigger, but I sincerely doubt I'll get any smaller. 

And, for the record, I didn't pick the name of that group, someone else started it for me. I would have picked something a bit different. 

Either way, I enjoy putting the pictures out there, and I hope everyone continues to enjoy them as well.





imfree said:


> I wasn't EVEN going to respond to her post. I'm glad to know that
> I'm not the only one who feels that way about her. FA's have feelings, too.
> The world thinks we're perverted for adoring fat women. GOD, in JESUS' name,
> I pray, please send me a fat woman who does not think I'm a pervert for being
> an FA!!!
> Really, though, in consideration of FA's feelings, she should change the name of her Yahoo group so FA's would not be inappropriately attracted
> to her.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Question...... I consider myself a feedee/foodee without the weight gain..I can't gain for health reasons...


Does that make me a tease?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Feedee/Foodee without the weight gain??? The drool has just retracted back into my mouth! (what a lovely image) 
.. that doesn't make you a tease because no one should really be putting those expectations on you to begin with. 

I need to think of one of these ..


----------



## MisticalMisty

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Feedee/Foodee without the weight gain??? .



I like to eat..lol..and I like it when a guy likes it that I like to eat.



That's a lot of its..LOL


----------



## chocolate desire

FatKatLuvr said:


> Not much of a secret, unless it wasn't that guy you did that episode of Springer with a few years back. As I remember you were served up "naked on a platter", with all the fixings.:eat1: :eat2: :smitten:


LOL I never even knew that guy until we flew to tape the show. So nope he was not my secret feeder.I also confess at times I miss him.


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hey, I know FAs have feelings! I wasn't saying that I'm trying to pull the wool over anyones eyes.  Believe me, I may WANT to be "thinner", but what I want and what I get are two entirely different things! LOL  I may not get bigger, but I sincerely doubt I'll get any smaller.
> 
> And, for the record, I didn't pick the name of that group, someone else started it for me. I would have picked something a bit different.
> 
> Either way, I enjoy putting the pictures out there, and I hope everyone continues to enjoy them as well.


 Thanks, Violet, for setting the record straight. I still like you and still
think you're cute, too.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Not a problem. All that aside, this thread is for confessions... that was (one of) my secret confession (wanting to be thinner).... there's no guarantee it will happen!! LOL But, I'm not secretly trying to "fool" any one by any means. I'm happy with myself, as is...right this moment, but a girl can dream, can't she?? 








imfree said:


> Thanks, Violet, for setting the record straight. I still like you and still
> think you're cute, too.


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Not a problem. All that aside, this thread is for confessions... that was (one of) my secret confession (wanting to be thinner).... there's no guarantee it will happen!! LOL But, I'm not secretly trying to "fool" any one by any means. I'm happy with myself, as is...right this moment, but a girl can dream, can't she??


 Yes, Violet, of course you can dream. You have the right to be your
own person and I respect that right. I'm not from Ohio, so I wouldn't stand a chance with you, anyway. Hahaha, besides, what kind of INSANE woman would want me? Surely not the ever-so-adorable and SANE, Violet Beauregard. HUGGZZ


----------



## rainyday

Edible undies. I'm curious what they're made of and what they taste like. (Watched Larry David eat a pair yesterday in a Curb Your Enthusiasm episode.)


----------



## AnnMarie

rainyday said:


> Edible undies. I'm curious what they're made of and what they taste like. (Watched Larry David eat a pair yesterday in a Curb Your Enthusiasm episode.)



Think fruit roll-ups and you're just about there.


----------



## AnnMarie

Maybe there's something in the water because I have Misty's and Ashmama's affliction of bottomless pit over the past week. 

It happens from time to time. Nothing to worry about or get overly excited about... lol. 

And I'm with the other girls about that "where is the feeder when you want him?" feeling. Sometimes you just need ice cream or a cake and it's not here. 

I have a fantasy about a guy who keeps me happy with restaurant gift cards. Like... a replenishable DunkinDonuts card so I can get my tea and sandwich at will. Olive Garden cards so my friends and I can eat up when we're out and about, etc. Friendlys gift cards so I can have Fribbles and Orange Freezes all summer long. Oooo, fun!


----------



## rainyday

AnnMarie said:


> Think fruit roll-ups and you're just about there.



Sticky! I'm not sure if that's good or not.

ETA: In a horizontal position, fruit roll ups might be kind of cardboardy and hard to swallow. I'm not sure I'd want to hear hurking coming from that direction.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Oh now THAT is an idea.... wow.... I am no longer asking for gifts... just give me gift CARDS.... BRAVO! GREAT idea!!




AnnMarie said:


> I have a fantasy about a guy who keeps me happy with restaurant gift cards. Like... a replenishable DunkinDonuts card so I can get my tea and sandwich at will. Olive Garden cards so my friends and I can eat up when we're out and about, etc. Friendlys gift cards so I can have Fribbles and Orange Freezes all summer long. Oooo, fun!


----------



## AnnMarie

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh now THAT is an idea.... wow.... I am no longer asking for gifts... just give me gift CARDS.... BRAVO! GREAT idea!!



eh eh eh.... back of the line, lady!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

rainyday said:


> Sticky! I'm not sure if that's good or not.
> 
> ETA: In a horizontal position, fruit roll ups might be kind of cardboardy and hard to swallow. I'm not sure I'd want to hear hurking coming from that direction.



LMFFAO


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

AWWWWW.... can't I be your new best friend and take a cut????






AnnMarie said:


> eh eh eh.... back of the line, lady!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh now THAT is an idea.... wow.... I am no longer asking for gifts... just give me gift CARDS.... BRAVO! GREAT idea!!



Hell yeah..if someone wants to send me restaurant cards..I'd totally take pictures of me eating the food..LMFAO


----------



## MisticalMisty

Violet_Beauregard said:


> AWWWWW.... can't I be your new best friend and take a cut????



Come on ladies..there has to be enough feeders to go around..LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> Come on ladies..there has to be enough feeders to go around..LOL




Who are willing to put their money where my mouth is??? Not lots, but there are a few.

Plus in all fairness, I've always been clear that I'm not into intentional gaining, just eating. :eat2: 

I need to maintain my girlish figure, and it's not done with salad alone!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Who are willing to put their money where my mouth is??? Not lots, but there are a few.
> 
> Plus in all fairness, I've always been clear that I'm not into intentional gaining, just eating. :eat2:
> 
> I need to maintain my girlish figure, and it's not done with salad alone!!



Yeah..I mentioned that to a few posts back..but it makes me feel like a tease..I'm not....I love to eat..


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I'm not a feeder, but I'd take the pictures for the guy...what the hell.....



MisticalMisty said:


> Hell yeah..if someone wants to send me restaurant cards..I'd totally take pictures of me eating the food..LMFAO







We just gotta find them first!! LOL



MisticalMisty said:


> Come on ladies..there has to be enough feeders to go around..LOL






Ain't it the truth!! I'm a carb girl myself..... 



AnnMarie said:


> I need to maintain my girlish figure, and it's not done with salad alone!!


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> Maybe there's something in the water because I have Misty's and Ashmama's affliction of bottomless pit over the past week.
> 
> It happens from time to time. Nothing to worry about or get overly excited about... lol.
> 
> And I'm with the other girls about that "where is the feeder when you want him?" feeling. Sometimes you just need ice cream or a cake and it's not here.
> 
> I have a fantasy about a guy who keeps me happy with restaurant gift cards. Like... a replenishable DunkinDonuts card so I can get my tea and sandwich at will. Olive Garden cards so my friends and I can eat up when we're out and about, etc. Friendlys gift cards so I can have Fribbles and Orange Freezes all summer long. Oooo, fun!



Letsee... DunkinDonuts.. Olive Garden.. Friendlys.. What about Sonic? Applebees? Panda Express?


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> Letsee... DunkinDonuts.. Olive Garden.. Friendlys.. What about Sonic? Applebees? Panda Express?



Ohhhh, if I HAD a Sonic, it would be on there. I think the closest to me is about 700 miles (yes, I do happen to know that off the top of my head).

Around here I can think of DunkinDonuts, Friendlys, OliveGarden (not that many, but they're around), Subway, uhhmmmmm... hmmm, not sure? Applebees, Outback, Bugaboo Creek... that type of stuff. 

Huh, never tried to make a list, never got that far!! LOL


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ever have a craving for something but you don't know what it is? I want something. I don't know what it is. I've been sampling this, sampling that... I still can't find it. It's driving me crazy! :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy

LillyBBBW said:


> Ever have a craving for something but you don't know what it is? I want something. I don't know what it is. I've been sampling this, sampling that... I still can't find it. It's driving me crazy! :shocked:



I'll drive thru downtown, uptown, by the mall, with that same thought.. "I'm hungry for something fast... but I don't know what it is..." I'll waste an entire lunch hour doing that... and end up getting something at Burger King.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhhh, if I HAD a Sonic, it would be on there. I think the closest to me is about 700 miles (yes, I do happen to know that off the top of my head).
> 
> Around here I can think of DunkinDonuts, Friendlys, OliveGarden (not that many, but they're around), Subway, uhhmmmmm... hmmm, not sure? Applebees, Outback, Bugaboo Creek... that type of stuff.
> 
> Huh, never tried to make a list, never got that far!! LOL



If I got you a gift card, would you actually use it, or would you send it back?


----------



## daddyoh70

rainyday said:


> Edible undies. I'm curious what they're made of and what they taste like. (Watched Larry David eat a pair yesterday in a Curb Your Enthusiasm episode.)



http://arc.diis.net/cache/page/budlight.html?story=budlight
The 8th one down... "because nothing says I want you, like a man with a mouthful of underpants." The last sentence (50 seconds in) sums it all up though. :happy:


----------



## Tooz

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhhh, if I HAD a Sonic, it would be on there. I think the closest to me is about 700 miles (yes, I do happen to know that off the top of my head).



I would KILL for a Sonic here. I love it so much. >_<
The closest one to me is in Athens, Ohio, I think.


----------



## bigplaidpants

AnnMarie said:


> Ohhhh, if I HAD a Sonic, ....





Tooz said:


> I would KILL for a Sonic here.....



IC I hated living in Kansas City where there is a Sonic every 3-4 miles or so. But, I also confess...I'd love a cheezy tater-tots with a 44oz Cherry Limeade.

There, I said it. But, I don't want to move back to KC. Bleh.


----------



## Krissy12

IC that my belly and love handles are getting so big that some of my shirts are beginning to roll up at times. This is *not* good for work. And the shirts are ones that fit..

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## chocolate desire

When I lived in Ga I had Sonic everynight as my daughter in law is Manager there. I do like the gift card idea sparks my head with evil lip licking thoughts.
I guess I should confess something since this is the reason for the thread soooo I confess I have a fantasy of driving down the strip and stopping at every drive thru and ordering something from each menu to go home and binge.
I know that wont happen because I really eat very little but still manage to gain alot.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I did not experience Sonic until I visited my brother in Missouri... whew... they are excellent..... We don't have one here in my town though... darn it....


----------



## ashmamma84

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I did not experience Sonic until I visited my brother in Missouri... whew... they are excellent..... We don't have one here in my town though... darn it....



Yeah, I feel your pain...Chicago doesn't have a Sonic either. When I visit relatives down south, one of the first stops I make is to a Sonic....nothing says summer like a Cherry Limeade. Oh and a big honkin' burger and cheese fries too.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Maybe I take my sonic for granted..I don't know..I rarely eat there because it's so freaking expensive.

The food isn't half bad though.


----------



## imfree

MisticalMisty said:


> Maybe I take my sonic for granted..I don't know..I rarely eat there because it's so freaking expensive.
> 
> The food isn't half bad though.


 Amen, Misty, that's my gripe about Sonic, too. I usually do
about $11.60 worth of damage at BK for lunch after church.


----------



## Tooz

bigplaidpants said:


> Kansas City where there is a Sonic every 3-4 miles or so.



Well, if there were Sonics here, I'd be broke and like 50 pounds heavier I bet, haha.

It's too good.

TOO GOOD. ;_;


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> If I got you a gift card, would you actually use it, or would you send it back?




WHAT????????????????????????????? Why would I send anything back?? 
I'm so confused.

I would NEVER send back a gift!!! LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

Krissy12 said:


> IC that my belly and love handles are getting so big that some of my shirts are beginning to roll up at times. This is *not* good for work. And the shirts are ones that fit..
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



I affectionately refer to this as "window shading". 

It's annoying, but it's not unique.


----------



## This1Yankee

rainyday said:


> Edible undies. I'm curious what they're made of and what they taste like. (Watched Larry David eat a pair yesterday in a Curb Your Enthusiasm episode.)



Yeah. Like fruit roll ups, but...more plastic-y. 

And who says you have to be horizontal


----------



## LillyBBBW

Krissy12 said:


> IC that my belly and love handles are getting so big that some of my shirts are beginning to roll up at times. This is *not* good for work. And the shirts are ones that fit..
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



I got so sick and tired of my shirts rolling up over my belly and having to yank them down all the time that I went out and bought all new ones. HUGE loose fitting shirts that are comfy and fitting well 'round the belly. Now I look like a baby pink hip hop nightmare in stuff that is just too bulky big. unflattering. I can't seem to find a happy medium.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Krissy12 said:


> IC that my belly and love handles are getting so big that some of my shirts are beginning to roll up at times. This is *not* good for work. And the shirts are ones that fit..
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


Tunic-length shirts are your friends here. Anything hitting mid-thigh won't ride up like that because you're sitting on enough of it to keep it down.


----------



## Tad

chocolate desire said:


> I guess I should confess something since this is the reason for the thread soooo I confess I have a fantasy of driving down the strip and stopping at every drive thru and ordering something from each menu to go home and binge.



One of my enduring fantasies has been to go to a good sized mall and eat or drink at least something from every place in it that sells food. Although with how many stores now have bits of food, be it chocolates at the cash or whatever, I'd probably have to make that definition every place that primarily sells food (won't go to into Sears, etc).

Something that I have done, on a fairly long drive (~6 hours) is stop at every service centre along the way and a couple of the towns with a lot of food right off the highway and eat something from each of them.

-Ed


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Something along those lines of roadside stops and Sonic:

I'm a Southern gal (now living in Yankee territory for quite sometime) and the last amazing meal I had was at a roadside Denny's coming back from my first Boston BBW Bash (and first chance to meet some of the Dimmers)

Chicken Fried Steak; with all of the fixins'.

We don't have Denny's over here, so I miss out on that.

Yeah, we have a lot of great food and stuff in the city, but there is something about a Denny's Chicken Fried Steak dinner...


----------



## Gentleman

I have occasional "fat attacks" where I spend the day overeating. For example, the day I tried the extra-large french fries at every chain I passed. It was a salty and greasy afternoon, but this was science, damn it! Unforunately, I forgot who the winner was, so I guess I'll have to do it again one day.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Oh yeah.... and a Coke Float..... GOD those are great!!!!! 




ashmamma84 said:


> Yeah, I feel your pain...Chicago doesn't have a Sonic either. When I visit relatives down south, one of the first stops I make is to a Sonic....nothing says summer like a Cherry Limeade. Oh and a big honkin' burger and cheese fries too.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I'm not entirely sure if this is a confession or whatever.. but I thought it was funny when I'd have a girlfriend and she'd ask me about lingerie and if I'd like it .. and I'd say sure, but if you've got a shirt that used to fit you like 5yrs ago, that'll also suffice. They were not amused .. but just making note of the fact that it is equally if not more so hot.


----------



## bigplaidpants

IC I _love _to eat at any place that qualifies as what I affectionally call a *"TROUGH."*

Examples: Golden Corral, Ryan's Steak House & Buffet, Old Country Buffet, any garden variety no-holds barred Chinese Buffet (where the "Garlic & Green Beans" are updated twice a day but more Crab Rangoon and Pot-Stickers are replaced about every 20 minutes.) 

Do you have a favorite trough?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

My favorite trough USED to be Chi Chi's.... I could eat there every-single-day...then they started having financial problems (despite my concerted efforts to keep them in business! LOL) Then the icing on the cake was over in Beaver Falls, PA (about 45 min from me) where they had the green onion issue with people getting sick and dying. That pushed them over the edge, and within 6 months they were closed. They had the BEST mexican. I love mexican food, but not authentic mexican... Chi Chi's and Don Pablos are both what is called "Tex-Mex". THAT is what I love.... God... now I'm drooling....







bigplaidpants said:


> IC I _love _to eat at any place that qualifies as what I affectionally call a *"TROUGH."*
> 
> Examples: Golden Corral, Ryan's Steak House & Buffet, Old Country Buffet, any garden variety no-holds barred Chinese Buffet (where the "Garlic & Green Beans" are updated twice a day but more Crab Rangoon and Pot-Stickers are replaced about every 20 minutes.)
> 
> Do you have a favorite trough?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Panda Express and Taco Bell. I could eat myself sick at either place regardless of how many poisons are discovered there by health officials. For a while I was addicted to McGriddles Breakfast sandwiches at McDonald's. I nearly had to check myself into a hospital trying to come off of those things. Soooo yummy. I'm also a sucker for The Cheesecake Factory.

Gawd, now I'm hungry. :eat2:


----------



## Tychondarova

MisticalMisty said:


> EXACTLY..I'd be like baby..go get me a steak dinner, some pasta, some egg rolls and a pepsi..lol



I'll get your food, pretty lady! 

*Charges off on horseback to nearest grocery store*

-Ty


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tychondarova said:


> I'll get your food, pretty lady!
> 
> *Charges off on horseback to nearest grocery store*
> 
> -Ty



WOO HOO..get back here..you forgot to ask me how I like my steak..LOL or what to put on my baked potato.


----------



## MissToodles

LillyBBBW said:


> Panda Express and Taco Bell. I could eat myself sick at either place regardless of how many poisons are discovered there by health officials. For a while I was addicted to McGriddles Breakfast sandwiches at McDonald's. I nearly had to check myself into a hospital trying to come off of those things. Soooo yummy. I'm also a sucker for The Cheesecake Factory.
> 
> Gawd, now I'm hungry. :eat2:



A local McDonald's here was selling Mcgriddles two for a dollar at breakfast time. Very dangerous thing indeed! It's the combination of the sweet pancake bread with the sausage that makes them so alluring.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Taco Bell



http://mightytaco.com/menu.html

I think there's only one Taco Bell in Buffalo. Everyone does Mighty instead.

And it is so delicious.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigplaidpants said:


> IC I hated living in Kansas City where there is a Sonic every 3-4 miles or so. But, I also confess...I'd love a cheezy tater-tots with a 44oz Cherry Limeade.
> 
> There, I said it. But, I don't want to move back to KC. Bleh.




The only thing that REALLY lures me back to the Sonic here is their peanut butter milkshakes...


----------



## AnnMarie

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm not entirely sure if this is a confession or whatever.. but I thought it was funny when I'd have a girlfriend and she'd ask me about lingerie and if I'd like it .. and I'd say sure, but if you've got a shirt that used to fit you like 5yrs ago, that'll also suffice. They were not amused .. but just making note of the fact that it is equally if not more so hot.



Yeah, my research shows that too tight can trump lingerie many days.


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, my research shows that too tight can trump lingerie many days.



You had to research this to find it out?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Since this is the weight board, is it right to assume that the confession has to do with food? If so, I confess I love eating chocolate syrup or slurping beer off of a man's ......*censored"

I love pigging out sometimes too- seems like I have nothing much to confess that other people don't already do


----------



## Jellybean

IC to eating my way through stack of Pringles as I read this thread. 

Fake potato-y goodness...


----------



## AnnMarie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Since this is the weight board, is it right to assume that the confession has to do with food? If so, I confess I love eating chocolate syrup or slurping beer off of a man's ......*censored"
> 
> I love pigging out sometimes too- seems like I have nothing much to confess that other people don't already do



It should be weight board related, yes. I'd say that food/weight/body/gaining/likes/dislikes in those areas, etc. are all fair game. 

If you have food specific confessions, not related to sex/gaining/fantasy, etc... you can also check out the confessions thread on the foodee board! lol


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> You had to research this to find it out?



Well the research sort of found me... wasn't like I had to get a grant and find participants!


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> It should be weight board related, yes. I'd say that food/weight/body/gaining/likes/dislikes in those areas, etc. are all fair game.
> 
> If you have food specific confessions, not related to sex/gaining/fantasy, etc... you can also check out the confessions thread on the foodee board! lol



That's exactly what I had in mind AnnMarie. Man..this has to be one of my better and way hotter ideas..LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> That's exactly what I had in mind AnnMarie. Man..this has to be one of my better and way hotter ideas..LOL




I agree and think people should rep you accordingly.


----------



## out.of.habit

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, my research shows that too tight can trump lingerie many days.



Really? Then IC I don't need to shop for lingerie!


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> I agree and think people should rep you accordingly.



Thanks..I don't need the rep..but I like the fact that people are participating 


Oh...I've changed my mind..lol...I want food..not rep..LOL

I'm hungry


----------



## Blackjack

out.of.habit said:


> Really? Then IC I don't need to shop for lingerie!



The fact that tight clothing is better than lingerie does not at all obviate the necessity of lingerie.

Also, tight lingerie is better than either lingerie or tight clothes indiviually.


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> The fact that tight clothing is better than lingerie does not at all obviate the necessity of lingerie.
> 
> Also, tight lingerie is better than either lingerie or tight clothes indiviually.



I'm learning a lot today.


----------



## Blackjack

out.of.habit said:


> I'm learning a lot today.



I don't know that you are.

Show me what you've learned... with pics.


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> I don't know that you are.
> 
> Show me what you've learned... with pics.



Oh darling Blackjack, hee hee... you're going to have to be patient till the next SYSFADD. 
Seriously witty reply, though. That was great.


----------



## Blackjack

out.of.habit said:


> Oh darling Blackjack, hee hee... you're going to have to be patient till the next SYSFADD.



You've made the promise. You can't back out on it now.


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> You've made the promise. You can't back out on it now.



Oh no! Witnesses!


----------



## LillyBBBW

MissToodles said:


> A local McDonald's here was selling Mcgriddles two for a dollar at breakfast time. Very dangerous thing indeed! It's the combination of the sweet pancake bread with the sausage that makes them so alluring.



I thought they would be gross. For shits and giggles I decided to try one just so that I could have something else to talk trash about in conversation. Boy was I wrong. :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie

out.of.habit said:


> Oh no! Witnesses!



Be very careful. I think he might be up to something crafty. You know, trying to see you in very little clothing or something.... he's tricky like that.


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> Be very careful. I think he might be up to something crafty. You know, trying to see you in very little clothing or something.... he's tricky like that.



I am shocked and offended that you think of me this way.

For your punishment you must show me your thong-clad arse.


----------



## out.of.habit

AnnMarie said:


> Be very careful. I think he might be up to something crafty. You know, trying to see you in very little clothing or something.... he's tricky like that.



I'm starting to get that impression about him... gotta give him props for focus, though.


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> I am shocked and offended that you think of me this way.
> 
> For your punishment you must show me your thong-clad arse.



That seems appropriate.


----------



## Fuzzy

Bottomless Pit Night.  Its also a leftovers night. Something's gotta run out first.


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> Bottomless Pit Night.  Its also a leftovers night. Something's gotta run out first.



Oohhh, I've had those nights!! It's a waiting game to see what happens. 

I'm usually voting for full before empty.... running out when you're still hoping for something sucks. 

(And your AV is bumming me out...  )


----------



## Fuzzy

I can't have all winning AVs.


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> I can't have all winning AVs.



I learned that lesson the hard way as well... LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

Well, it looks like I'm out of leftovers before I filled the pit. 
I might be forced to cook something.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's 2 o'clock in the morning and I'm tempted to make enchiladas.


I need food..LOL or sleep...or both


----------



## eightyseven

It's 3 o'clock in the morning and I already made a chicken sandwich and a quesadilla. So much for that pick up basketball game earlier tonight.


----------



## MisticalMisty

eightyseven said:


> It's 3 o'clock in the morning and I already made a chicken sandwich and a quesadilla. So much for that pick up basketball game earlier tonight.



Dude..you can't say that crap after I just posted what I did..lol

What are you? some sort of tease 



I NEED FOOD DAMMIT..lol


----------



## Jon Blaze

I confess that Misty deserves reps for saying Holy Crap Batman!  

She's cute too. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jon Blaze said:


> I confess that Misty deserves reps for saying Holy Crap Batman!
> 
> She's cute too. :wubu:



awww..thank you Jon 


Send Pizza ..lol


----------



## liz (di-va)

Blackjack said:


> The fact that tight clothing is better than lingerie does not at all obviate the necessity of lingerie.
> Also, tight lingerie is better than either lingerie or tight clothes indiviually.



Anybody else think it's hot that BJ whipped out "obviate"?


----------



## MisticalMisty

liz (di-va) said:


> Anybody else think it's hot that BJ whipped out "obviate"?



I wish...big words confuse me..lol 

But it's kinda hot that you used BJ and whipped in the same sentence  WOO HOO


----------



## Jon Blaze

MisticalMisty said:


> I wish...big words confuse me..lol
> 
> But it's kinda hot that you used BJ and whipped in the same sentence  WOO HOO



God Dang It!! I can't rep again!!


----------



## Friday

We have a little hole in the wall place here that took over a building that Taco Time vacated. They're called Taco Crazy and they have a crisp chicken burrito to die for. Big chunks of chicken breast, some kind of white cheese (jack I think), just enough refried beans to keep it from falling apart when you bite into it, and a creamy sort of ranch-y dressing. All wrapped in a 12" flour tortilla and deep fried 'til the tortilla is golden and flaky. Dipped in mixed hot sauce and sour cream it is heaven. IC I'd get dressed and go get one if they were open at 3 am.


----------



## bigplaidpants

liz (di-va) said:


> Anybody else think it's hot that BJ whipped out "obviate"?



a prima facie demonstration of lingual dexterity _with_ undergarment erudition. Very seductive....two thumbs up.


----------



## liz (di-va)

MisticalMisty said:


> But it's kinda hot that you used BJ and whipped in the same sentence  WOO HOO



Bwahhhhhh hah


----------



## liz (di-va)

Friday said:


> We have a little hole in the wall place here that took over a building that Taco Time vacated. They're called Taco Crazy and they have a crisp chicken burrito to die for. Big chunks of chicken breast, some kind of white cheese (jack I think), just enough refried beans to keep it from falling apart when you bite into it, and a creamy sort of ranch-y dressing. All wrapped in a 12" flour tortilla and deep fried 'til the tortilla is golden and flaky. Dipped in mixed hot sauce and sour cream it is heaven. IC I'd get dressed and go get one if they were open at 3 am.



ummmm....that sounds great!


----------



## liz (di-va)

bigplaidpants said:


> a prima facie demonstration of lingual dexterity _with_ undergarment erudition. Very seductive....two thumbs up.



I'd say that gets a big  too  hehehe


----------



## Jes

LillyBBBW said:


> Ever have a craving for something but you don't know what it is? I want something. I don't know what it is. I've been sampling this, sampling that... I still can't find it. It's driving me crazy! :shocked:



This is my life.


----------



## MisticalMisty

anything I said last night CAN NOT be used against me..lol I was high on cold medicine and the fact I actually had a date..lol

Now, I'm coherent again..and I still think that Liz using BJ and whipped in the same sentence is HOT..lol


----------



## Observer

Misty, erudition and all that is great - but this is a confessions thread. I want to know about this date! Hope it went well and if so may we please have a report? And hopefully your cold is better.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Observer said:


> Misty, erudition and all that is great - but this is a confessions thread. I want to know about this date! Hope it went well and if so may we please have a report? And hopefully your cold is better.



The date went ok. He was nice, but I wasn't attracted to him at all. He didn't look anything like the picture he had on his profile..so that made me think he was trying to be deceitful. Nothing exciting to report..lol

The cold is better! Hopefully it'll be completely gone with one more round of medicine.

Thanks for asking Observer


----------



## NancyGirl74

I confess that a friend and I once went to McDonald's, ordered a heaping pile of food, ate it all and then headed down the road to Burger King and repeated the process.

Good times :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess that a friend and I once went to McDonald's, ordered a heaping pile of food, ate it all and then headed down the road to Burger King and repeated the process.
> 
> Good times :eat1:



That's hot..post pics please 

lol


----------



## butch

Once I fasted for a day and a half, then went to the Cracker Barrel for dinner (meatloaf), then went to Bob Evans for breakfast (eggs and pancakes) the went to Chick-fil-a for lunch (chicken sandwich) all within the span of 2 hours. Couldn't finish the fries at Chick-fil-a, but otherwise engorged myself on chain restaurant goodness. It was a very stuffed half hour drive back home.

Yum, now I want to do that again, but with a partner.


----------



## Jes

i have a fantasy involving McDonalds. Don't judge me.


----------



## bigplaidpants

butch said:


> Once I fasted for a day and a half, then went to the Cracker Barrel for dinner (meatloaf), then went to Bob Evans for breakfast (eggs and pancakes) the went to Chick-fil-a for lunch (chicken sandwich) all within the span of 2 hours. Couldn't finish the fries at Chick-fil-a, but otherwise engorged myself on chain restaurant goodness. It was a very stuffed half hour drive back home.
> 
> Yum, now I want to do that again, but with a partner.



<waives hand furiously screaming "ooo!...OOoOO!" like Arnold Horshack>


----------



## butch

bigplaidpants said:


> <waives hand furiously screaming "ooo!...OOoOO!" like Arnold Horshack>



Ha ha, BPP, if I can ever haul my bum out to your part of the country, we're so going to hit up every chain restaurant in town. I just had my first meal at Steak and Shake last week, so I might want to work that restaurant into the mix, if you've got them in Chi-town. But Chick-fil-A is hard to replace-best chicken sandwiches ever.


----------



## Blackjack

bigplaidpants said:


> Arnold Horshack



Off-topic, but this actor is cool. He's from my town and comes every few years to speak at the high school.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Blackjack said:


> Off-topic, but this actor is cool. He's from my town and comes every few years to speak at the high school.



LOL....Thanks, BJ.

I confess, Arnold Horshack is one of my favorite Sweathogs.


----------



## Jes

i know that we're supposed to feel free to confess, here, and ...I'm having a lot of trouble with that. I'm not sure why. I guess it's the fact that the subject is taboo....and that eating has never been something I revelled in as I know some people do. And I have my own sense (however accurate) of what my boundaries are....but if I'm honest, I have to admit I do have a few deep-seated, never-before-tried food fantasies that I'd really, really like to experience.
My fear is that I wouldn't be able to stop, and that's really not something I would accept in myself. So...


----------



## NancyGirl74

MisticalMisty said:


> That's hot..post pics please
> 
> lol



If I had pics I don't know if I would post them. The ketchup stains weren't pretty.


----------



## imfree

NancyGirl74 said:


> If I had pics I don't know if I would post them. The ketchup stains weren't pretty.


 As a man with a rather large belly, I can attest to the fact that good fast-food eating and good mass-pasta eating can be quite messy to one's shirt!


----------



## MisticalMisty

That bottomless pit stuff...yep..still there..I just finished two bagel sandwiches and some chips.........feels like I haven't eaten today.


What the crap?


----------



## Jes

Hormones and spring, most likely.

and also, carbs aren't as filling as, say, proteins, if I understand it correctly.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Jes said:


> i know that we're supposed to feel free to confess, here, and ...I'm having a lot of trouble with that. I'm not sure why. I guess it's the fact that the subject is taboo....and that eating has never been something I revelled in as I know some people do. And I have my own sense (however accurate) of what my boundaries are....but if I'm honest, I have to admit I do have a few deep-seated, never-before-tried food fantasies that I'd really, really like to experience.
> My fear is that I wouldn't be able to stop, and that's really not something I would accept in myself. So...



Admitting is a form of confession, Jes.... 

Are you confessing that you might _feel _out of control if you indulged one or more of your food fantasies? If so, I must say I've heard others struggle with that same thing. Said generally, I've seen issues of food and control insiduously intertwined. No matter how much food/size/fat are deconstructed (even at a place like Dim!), it can be surprising how much food and control are related in our lives!


----------



## bigplaidpants

MisticalMisty said:


> That bottomless pit stuff...yep..still there..I just finished two bagel sandwiches and some chips.........feels like I haven't eaten today.
> 
> 
> What the crap?



I usually have to crap once I eat alot.


----------



## Jes

bigplaidpants said:


> Admitting is a form of confession, Jes....
> 
> Are you confessing that you might _feel _out of control if you indulged one or more of your food fantasies? If so, I must say I've heard others struggle with that same thing. Said generally, I've seen issues of food and control insiduously intertwined. No matter how much food/size/fat are deconstructed (even at a place like Dim!), it can be surprising how much food and control are related in our lives!



Believe it or not, the FEELING of being out of control I could handle. I think I know how to handle that. 

What I fear is literally NOT being in control and crossing a barrier/threshold from which I can't retreat. And that's something I really do not want to do. Sort of like...there are gateway drugs and then there's something like heroin which I've always heard CAN be addictive (for some people, not all) after one use. Well, I'd be the loser who got addicted that way, you know?

And that's something I actively don't want to do. Which creates a lot of anxiety around the topic of trying it once ("Go on, the first one's always free!"). That resonate with anyone else?


----------



## butch

bigplaidpants said:


> Admitting is a form of confession, Jes....
> 
> Are you confessing that you might _feel _out of control if you indulged one or more of your food fantasies? If so, I must say I've heard others struggle with that same thing. Said generally, I've seen issues of food and control insiduously intertwined. No matter how much food/size/fat are deconstructed (even at a place like Dim!), it can be surprising how much food and control are related in our lives!



Yes yes yes, tis true. I felt guilty as hell after my food binge I just confessed to, and I've actually never mentioned it to anyone before now. I used to gloat to myself when my bulimic friends would tell me about hitting every fast food drive through and convenience store at one time for a food binge, thinking that these things weren't happening to me. Then, later, I began to see the appeal of the extreme food binge, even if it felt dirty afterwards (and no, I'm not talking about purging afterwards). Guess this is karma getting me back for being less sensitive to my bulimic friends.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Jes said:


> Believe it or not, the FEELING of being out of control I could handle. I think I know how to handle that.
> 
> What I fear is literally NOT being in control and crossing a barrier/threshold from which I can't retreat. And that's something I really do not want to do. Sort of like...there are gateway drugs and then there's something like heroin which I've always heard CAN be addictive (for some people, not all) after one use. Well, I'd be the loser who got addicted that way, you know?
> 
> And that's something I actively don't want to do. Which creates a lot of anxiety around the topic of trying it once ("Go on, the first one's always free!"). That resonate with anyone else?



I have respect for your sense of anxiety. Sounds like you have a strong sense of where the cliff is...so to speak. I had that same feeling about acid. That's why I refused to try it......


----------



## imfree

bigplaidpants said:


> I have respect for your sense of anxiety. Sounds like you have a strong sense of where the cliff is...so to speak. I had that same feeling about acid. That's why I refused to try it......


 I was afraid that acid would trip all the circuit breakers in my brain and I wouldn't be able to see them to reset 'em in the resulting darkness!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

New confession.....

I eat out more than I cook, and when I don't eat out, I RARELY cook. I'll eat chips, or junk or cereal, before I actually cook. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE to cook and I'm a GREAT cook, I just don't bother. I'd rather eat the crap, or I'd rather someone else prepared the meal.


----------



## Zandoz

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess that a friend and I once went to McDonald's, ordered a heaping pile of food, ate it all and then headed down the road to Burger King and repeated the process.
> 
> Good times :eat1:



Although I don't do the heaping pile routine, multi-driveup-window menu cherry picking is not uncommon...especially when the places are next or near to each other. Did the BK stacker & Wendy's fries across the street shuffle just the other day. When I was going to the wound clinic in the mornings, McDs for a couple sausage McMuffins with bacon and BK's for hash-rounds was the rule. One leg of many multi-driveups is White Castles for cheese sticks.


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> New confession.....
> 
> I eat out more than I cook, and when I don't eat out, I RARELY cook. I'll eat chips, or junk or cereal, before I actually cook. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE to cook and I'm a GREAT cook, I just don't bother. I'd rather eat the crap, or I'd rather someone else prepared the meal.


 Eating out is the tradition, here in the south. Mom and I are some of
the few down here who actually cook. I think it's a carry over from pre A/C 
days of long ago when the summers were too hot for anyone to cook indoors.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I'll do that.... McD's fries... BK burger.... Or McD's for me and BK for the nephew.....I refuse to go to more than 2 places though.... then it's a waste of time and gas....






Zandoz said:


> Although I don't do the heaping pile routine, multi-driveup-window menu cherry picking is not uncommon...especially when the places are next or near to each other. Did the BK stacker & Wendy's fries across the street shuffle just the other day. When I was going to the wound clinic in the mornings, McDs for a couple sausage McMuffins with bacon and BK's for hash-rounds was the rule. One leg of many multi-driveups is White Castles for cheese sticks.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I'd eat out EVERY day if I could afford it, and get away with it....







imfree said:


> Eating out is the tradition, here in the south. Mom and I are some of
> the few down here who actually cook. I think it's a carry over from pre A/C
> days of long ago when the summers were too hot for anyone to cook indoors.


----------



## Tad

Jes said:


> What I fear is literally NOT being in control and crossing a barrier/threshold from which I can't retreat. And that's something I really do not want to do. Sort of like...there are gateway drugs and then there's something like heroin which I've always heard CAN be addictive (for some people, not all) after one use. Well, I'd be the loser who got addicted that way, you know?
> 
> And that's something I actively don't want to do. Which creates a lot of anxiety around the topic of trying it once ("Go on, the first one's always free!"). That resonate with anyone else?



Yes it resonates. I tried Dimensions once and I've never kicked the habit. No, I'm not joking or being facetious. It is fairly benign as addictions go, but damn strait it is an addiction, and I don't like being addicted. And by the way, I was planning not to post for the rest of the week, to give the addiction a break. Hah!

Also, tried a cigarette once, realized that despite the queasiness there was something to it that I wanted again, and solemly vowed never, ever, not even for someone else, to buy tobacco products (1 of only three absolute vows I've made to myself). I think if I'd dabbled any more I would have been hooked, and even after a hella lot of years I can remember the feeling.

So yes I tend to now shy away from anything I think could be addictive. I resist temptation like total crap (giving in to temptation is a turn on for me), which makes dealing with anything vaguely addictive stupidly hard to do.

So, total respect on saying "there is a cliff over there, I'm not going even freaking close to it!"

But a question (pure request for information--not trying to imply anything or judge or whatever): are you saying that you think admitting to the fantasies would put you close to the cliff? 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Tad

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'd eat out EVERY day if I could afford it, and get away with it....



Really? This is an open question: don't you find that most places where you can eat out fairly quickly get boring after a while? There is a ton of variety in the nicer places, but meals there always take quite some time. So when you look at food you can get fairly quickly, there just isn't that much variety....

Then again, I guess variety may be down the priority list a bit. The 'treat myself' factor, convenience, etc may trump that.

-Ed


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'd eat out EVERY day if I could afford it, and get away with it....


 Cici's opens here, in Lebanon, Tn. on 3/26/07 (scheduled opening,
I contacted home office), and I plan on doing MONUMENTAL DAMAGE!!!
.........All You Can Eat Pizza for about $6.00...ROAAAAAAAAR!!!!


----------



## Tad

I have a variety of food fantasies. One of them is stopping from home for a 'small' meal at a fast food place, then going home to have a proper meal afterwards. Getting that junky treat and then the tasty home cooked food, and of course breaking all sorts of food taboos....eating fast food regularly, 'eating before meals,' having double meals, sneaking food, probably a couple of others that I've not identified. It definately feeds my 'give in to temptation' desires.

-Ed


----------



## Jes

edx said:


> Yes it resonates. I tried Dimensions once and I've never kicked the habit. No, I'm not joking or being facetious. It is fairly benign as addictions go, but damn strait it is an addiction, and I don't like being addicted. And by the way, I was planning not to post for the rest of the week, to give the addiction a break. Hah!
> 
> Also, tried a cigarette once, realized that despite the queasiness there was something to it that I wanted again, and solemly vowed never, ever, not even for someone else, to buy tobacco products (1 of only three absolute vows I've made to myself). I think if I'd dabbled any more I would have been hooked, and even after a hella lot of years I can remember the feeling.
> 
> So yes I tend to now shy away from anything I think could be addictive. I resist temptation like total crap (giving in to temptation is a turn on for me), which makes dealing with anything vaguely addictive stupidly hard to do.
> 
> So, total respect on saying "there is a cliff over there, I'm not going even freaking close to it!"
> 
> But a question (pure request for information--not trying to imply anything or judge or whatever): are you saying that you think admitting to the fantasies would put you close to the cliff?
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed


Admitting, no. DOING...quite possibly, yes. They ain't never gonna keep me down on the farm once I done seen the big city. 

or such is my fear, based on knowing myself.


----------



## Tad

Jes said:


> Admitting, no. DOING...quite possibly, yes. They ain't never gonna keep me down on the farm once I done seen the big city.



OK, I totally get that.

We all differ, your mileage may vary, and all that jazz, but the following is true for me: by talking about my fantasies here, it has been easier for me to draw sharp lines of what I will and won't do, and to keep the fantasies from bleeding over into life and subtly affecting my behavior. I think it is the process of being explicit with "this is a fantasy/desire of mine" I'm more clearly able to see it for that, and hence to recognize it when it tries to wheedle into more normal life. Or something like that.

Not saying it works that way for you, just grist for the mental mill.

-Ed


----------



## activistfatgirl

I want to be taken out by a bossy, domineering but incredibly beautiful high femme woman. I want her to take me to dinner--she pays. She orders rich, decadent food followed by huge, totally sinful desserts. For both of us. Any further description belongs in the fantasy thread.


----------



## Chad

I have a confession, IM JUST HERE FOR THE BUD LIGHT!:doh: 

No, but I secretly overdid myself eating from time to time. After have lived in a town filled with a Chinese buffets on every corner, and Lambert's down the road (Missouri thing). It's amazing I still am skinny, and even more amazing I didn't run into a beautiful goddess at one of these places? But, there's my confession father, it has been two weeks since my last confession.:bow:


----------



## Blackjack

activistfatgirl said:


> Any further description belongs in the fantasy thread.



And it damn well better end up there.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I don't mean fast food every day.... I would go out for a nice sit-down meal, every single day. Strictly for the convenience of having it prepared _for_ me. I like fast-food, but not for every meal.





edx said:


> Really? This is an open question: don't you find that most places where you can eat out fairly quickly get boring after a while? There is a ton of variety in the nicer places, but meals there always take quite some time. So when you look at food you can get fairly quickly, there just isn't that much variety....
> 
> Then again, I guess variety may be down the priority list a bit. The 'treat myself' factor, convenience, etc may trump that.
> 
> -Ed


----------



## Fuzzy

My SIL and her husband eat out every day. And not fast food either, but to fancy-schmancy places. After their last kid moved out, its like they closed the kitchen.


----------



## AnnMarie

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to be taken out by a bossy, domineering but incredibly beautiful high femme woman. I want her to take me to dinner--she pays. She orders rich, decadent food followed by huge, totally sinful desserts. For both of us. Any further description belongs in the fantasy thread.



Nice!! Take pictures.


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> My SIL and her husband eat out every day. And not fast food either, but to fancy-schmancy places. After their last kid moved out, its like they closed the kitchen.



Did you see my reply about sending back things?? I'm still confused by that one, just wanted to make sure you saw it.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> Did you see my reply about sending back things?? I'm still confused by that one, just wanted to make sure you saw it.



Yes, I saw your reply. Don't be confused, Just askin'.


----------



## supersoup

out.of.habit said:


> Oh no! Witnesses!



i'm writing this down in my notebook for fyoo-cher reference.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm about to make a baked pasta casserole thingy..I really need someone to come over for dinner so I don't eat the whole darn thing..lol


In other news..I had a really, really hot dream during a nap earlier....... let's just say......well....never mind..LOL


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, I saw your reply. Don't be confused, Just askin'.



Okay.... I was afeered there was some confusion about something at somepoint in sometime.


----------



## philosobear

".....Yes it resonates. I tried Dimensions once and I've never kicked the habit. No, I'm not joking or being facetious. It is fairly benign as addictions go, but damn strait it is an addiction, and I don't like being addicted. And by the way, I was planning not to post for the rest of the week, to give the addiction a break. Hah!

So yes I tend to now shy away from anything I think could be addictive. I resist temptation like total crap (giving in to temptation is a turn on for me), which makes dealing with anything vaguely addictive stupidly hard to do...."

Ed, I was just walking around my house thinking exactly these thoughts...thanks for voicing them... 

I think you and Jes are both right...resisting temptation is something about being realistic about how close you can get to it...it's like standing on top of a bell curve...and while the view from the top of St Paul's dome is a privilaged one, the view from too far down it's sides will blur with the speed of one's fall...

I'm not sure yet whether dimensions does more to help me explore my fantasies or to get me indulging them...


----------



## AnnMarie

I've been home 59 mins and I've eaten a piece of leftover chicken pot pie (last piece) and the last half of a box of Junior Mints (movie size). 

Already know what I'm making for dinner later (noodles/chicken) and am going to hit the chips/dip when I finish doing a chore. 

Pit? Yes, but still not as bad as it was last week.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AnnMarie said:


> I've been home 59 mins and I've eaten a piece of leftover chicken pot pie (last piece) and the last half of a box of Junior Mints (movie size).
> 
> Already know what I'm making for dinner later (noodles/chicken) and am going to hit the chips/dip when I finish doing a chore.
> 
> Pit? Yes, but still not as bad as it was last week.



I have vegetable dip in the fridge but no chips...... THANKS FOR MAKING ME GO OUT AGAIN, ANN MARIE


----------



## AnnMarie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have vegetable dip in the fridge but no chips...... THANKS FOR MAKING ME GO OUT AGAIN, ANN MARIE



Sowwy.


----------



## Fuzzy

Someone (or is it someones ) has turned me into a dip addict. I found a veggie dill dip, and I just can't get enough of the stuff. With chips, carrot sticks, celery sticks, doritos, broccoli and cauliflower "flowerettes", jicama, green pepper slices, red pepper slices, jalopenos (fresh sliced)... and I'm tempted to try it on lettuce leaves...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I've been home 90 minutes and I've had 1/2 a bag of Doritos and about 6 bite-size snickers... and I'm working on a can of Coke.

I should have stopped for dinner.....


----------



## philosobear

I thought of the saltiness of Anne-Marie's crisps, and went and ate dirty 9p noodles...and loved it...


----------



## philosobear

and that was not, by any means, meant to come out like that....


----------



## Waxwing

philosobear said:


> and that was not, by any means, meant to come out like that....



It was, and you know it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

philosobear said:


> I thought of the saltiness of Anne-Marie's crisps, and went and ate dirty 9p noodles...and loved it...



umm..am I the only clueless person about dirty 9p noodles? lol

Enlighten me.....please


----------



## philosobear

Waxwing said:


> It was, and you know it.



...do you think if I became more shamelessly crude in my concious self, I'd be able to see my subconcious coming?


----------



## philosobear

Misty, I'm not sure if I should...how much MSG can you take?


----------



## MisticalMisty

philosobear said:


> Misty, I'm not sure if I should...how much MSG can you take?



umm..you're just telling me what they are..lol..I'm not actually going to eat them silly


----------



## philosobear

no, that's the thing...you can't know about them and not eat them...it's the MSG...*rocking back and forth*


----------



## MisticalMisty

philosobear said:


> no, that's the thing...you can't know about them and not eat them...it's the MSG...*rocking back and forth*



are you psycho? lol..if you are..tell me now..lol


----------



## philosobear

when approaching a psycho, I suggest it might be better to ask other people, perhaps his handlers, if he is mad. He, of course, will look at you incredulously and tell you he is perfectly sane...


----------



## Waxwing

I have this funny idea that MSG gives me a headache. And I cling to this, though bag after bag of doritos makes me have not a twinge.

I am too drunk (therefore stupid) to read this entire thread, but I will assume that it is for the presentation of food consumption. 

I have a capacity that makes people stare in wonder. I can eat more than anyone you've ever met. I can eat nothing, or 2 extra large pizzas. You know, whatever works.

What's awesome is that I can say this, here, and y'all are down with it. 

Sometimes I think that I would like to have my capacity tested, because no matter the amount, I'm always okay...and you know, could have another snack.


----------



## MisticalMisty

philosobear said:


> his handlers,



ok..that's kinky


----------



## philosobear

no, it's not, it's just what I need after 9p noodles. Two sturdy men to hold me up. Because they taste of EVERYTHING and NOTHING. They're kind of Zen like that. Like I said, it's the MSG.


----------



## philosobear

Waxwing, drunk people are very wise. As someone who is currently drunk, you should be wise enough to know this...

...and less of that pizza talk....I live in a country where things shut sometimes...

....and I'm a vegan....

maybe I should get drunk...


----------



## activistfatgirl

philosobear said:


> Waxwing, drunk people are very wise. As someone who is currently drunk, you should be wise enough to know this...
> 
> ...and less of that pizza talk....I live in a country where things shut sometimes...
> 
> ....and I'm a vegan....
> 
> maybe I should get drunk...



let's get you drunk and have a vegan feast.


----------



## philosobear

now there's a damn sane idea if ever I heard one...although it will require the trans-atlantic food and drink sharing catapult to be dusted off again, and that thing's less than totally reliable...


----------



## philosobear

*re-reads post*...hang on, how many drunk people am I talking to here?


----------



## philosobear

*MSG paranoia*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I confess.... I could eat an entire large pizza right now.... I am freaking starving!!!! I had doritos and a coke.....


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I confess.... I could eat an entire large pizza right now.... I am freaking starving!!!! I had doritos and a coke.....


 I'm at least half-again as heavy as you are and I do well
to eat a large pizza! Hahaha!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Every once in a while I get this extreme hungry feeling.... I call is "caveage".... I feel so hungry, it feels like my insides are caving in I'm so empty... LOL...... THAT is how I feel right now.... CAVEAGE!!!!!






imfree said:


> I'm at least half-again as heavy as you are and I do well
> to eat a large pizza! Hahaha!


----------



## Chimpi

I confess that any time I'm watching a movie or playing a game late at night, I munch. Munch munch munch, and lately, it has been on Rold Gold Rods (pretzels... for those that inquire to know...), which gives my mouth plenty of salty crave-crunchers.

*EDIT:* This "caveage" feeling... I know this feeling. I never eat breakfast, so I experience it every day before lunch. It really, really sends bad feelings throughout the torso. Sometimes, my torso talks to me....


----------



## out.of.habit

supersoup said:


> i'm writing this down in my notebook for fyoo-cher reference.



I really going to have to make good on my promise, or I'm going to be in BIG trouble.
(Which could also be amusing...)


----------



## HeatherBBW

Jes said:


> This is my life.



Come to my house after April 1st.. the yummy burger joint re-opens for the season. That should quench any food desire you have. They are cheap, yummy burgers that taste like a small wonder....

I was so addicted to them last summer that one day I ate 8 of them in the course of one afternoon/evening. They are that good and I'm that fat


----------



## HeatherBBW

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to be taken out by a bossy, domineering but incredibly beautiful high femme woman. I want her to take me to dinner--she pays. She orders rich, decadent food followed by huge, totally sinful desserts. For both of us. Any further description belongs in the fantasy thread.



Is this Chapter 17 of our book?


----------



## imfree

HeatherBBW said:


> Come to my house after April 1st.. the yummy burger joint re-opens for the season. That should quench any food desire you have. They are cheap, yummy burgers that taste like a small wonder....
> 
> I was so addicted to them last summer that one day I ate 8 of them in the course of one afternoon/evening. They are that good and I'm that fat


 Hi Heather, I've been admiring your cutness going on 8 years now!


----------



## krystalltuerme

philosobear said:


> now there's a damn sane idea if ever I heard one...although it will require the trans-atlantic food and drink sharing catapult to be dusted off again, and that thing's less than totally reliable...



Stupid outdated technology....

I laughed pretty damn hard at this!


----------



## cactopus

krystalltuerme said:


> Stupid outdated technology....
> 
> I laughed pretty damn hard at this!



No no no... Trebuchet...

as in ... time to unpimp de auto Ja! Oh Schnap!


----------



## elle camino

i confess that i'm starting to think this board has completely ruined my dating/social life. before i found this place and discovered the whole FA concept, i was pretty content dating non-FAs who more or less just tolerated my size. but now that i'm aware of the possibility of a guy actually being attracted to my fat, i feel like i'd be kind of a chump to keep dating guys whom i know aren't. 
like in AnnMarie's signature - "FA- Accept no substitute".
which would be rad if there were actually any FA's near me. but there aren't, so here i am turning guys down for dates like i've got something better to look forward to, when i really actually don't. at all.
kinda blows.
whiiine. 
k i'm over it. just needed to vent.


----------



## ripley

elle camino said:


> i confess that i'm starting to think this board has completely ruined my dating/social life. before i found this place and discovered the whole FA concept, i was pretty content dating non-FAs who more or less just tolerated my size. but now that i'm aware of the possibility of a guy actually being attracted to my fat, i feel like i'd be kind of a chump to keep dating guys whom i know aren't.
> like in AnnMarie's signature - "FA- Accept no substitute".
> which would be rad if there were actually any FA's near me. but there aren't, so here i am turning guys down for dates like i've got something better to look forward to, when i really actually don't. at all.
> kinda blows.
> whiiine.
> k i'm over it. just needed to vent.



Say yes! They're probably just in the closet.


----------



## Krissy12

ripley said:


> Say yes! They're probably just in the closet.



I say make them into FAs. Show them just how fabulous you are and convert some of those handsome men in your city. 

Ever since I started posting here at Dims, I've been asking the men I've dated, been married to..etc. if they would consider themselves to be an FA and I've found a few that are. 

I always knew that my ex-husband was a boob man and I gained about 70 lbs. in that marriage. I just thought he was being nice by not saying anything about it, but it seems he didn't mind one little bit. 

His GF likes to point out that I'm fatter than she is and couldn't possibly be attractive to him anymore, which makes him laugh and tell her that's one thing he likes about her is her fat. She's not amused. 
I don't want him, so it's not an issue for me, but I guess she's hella jealous.


----------



## imfree

Krissy12 said:


> I say make them into FAs. Show them just how fabulous you are and convert some of those handsome men in your city.
> 
> Ever since I started posting here at Dims, I've been asking the men I've dated, been married to..etc. if they would consider themselves to be an FA and I've found a few that are.
> 
> I always knew that my ex-husband was a boob man and I gained about 70 lbs. in that marriage. I just thought he was being nice by not saying anything about it, but it seems he didn't mind one little bit.
> 
> His GF likes to point out that I'm fatter than she is and couldn't possibly be attractive to him anymore, which makes him laugh and tell her that's one thing he likes about her is her fat. She's not amused.
> I don't want him, so it's not an issue for me, but I guess she's hella jealous.



That's funny, but then, my ex was always jealous of fatter women
because she KNEW I found them attractive!


----------



## Mikey

Krissy12 said:


> I say make them into FAs. Show them just how fabulous you are and convert some of those handsome men in your city.



I have always wondered if conversion is actually possible. Then again, I have always liked fat women... I don't think its an acquired taste, I think I came wired this way, and I don't regret it for one second!! Interestingly, I have one whole side of my family married to larger women...could it be genetic?


----------



## activistfatgirl

HeatherBBW said:


> Is this Chapter 17 of our book?



You know it could be. Seems like, if we wanted, (or is this a separate project altogether) we could include some fun roleplay ideas/stories/tips.


----------



## collegeguy2514

i dont eat as much as i want to most of the time. either i dont have enough food to get full, or i just get tired of eating what i have, and give up. this is probably why im stuck at my current weight. 

speaking of my current weight, i've been telling people im close to 240 for months now. a few weeks ago at the dr i weighed 222. i have no idea why i thought i was heavier.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Krissy12 said:


> I say make them into FAs. Show them just how fabulous you are and convert some of those handsome men in your city.





Mikey said:


> I have always wondered if conversion is actually possible. Then again, I have always liked fat women... I don't think its an acquired taste, I think I came wired this way, and I don't regret it for one second!! Interestingly, I have one whole side of my family married to larger women...could it be genetic?



I confess that coming up with a satisfying answer to this question would require a post needing page numeration.

I will say, however, I think attitude and confidence are heavy conversion factors in any person. Whether it can arouse the explicit pleasures of fat and fat eroticism in an of itself, I'm not so sure.

Any fat evangelists in training? (and, no, I'm not asking to be converted; I already am  )


----------



## MisticalMisty

elle camino said:


> here i am turning guys down for dates like i've got something better to look forward to, when i really actually don't. at all.
> kinda blows.
> whiiine.
> k i'm over it. just needed to vent.



Elle..I agree with Ripley, some of them may be in the closet or hell, not know what FA means. Do what I do, use the fat question as one of your screening questions. Ask them if they've ever dated a fat girl..etc.

You never know..if these guys are approaching you...I'm sure some of them are FAs...


----------



## MisticalMisty

My confession....I need some chub lovin. I need several days of chub lovin. I need several days of cheesecake, ice cream, strawberry, chub lovin. 





*sigh*


----------



## This1Yankee

I brought some frozen dinner thingy for lunch today. And now ALL I can think about is going to order something from the grill downstairs. Mm.

I am thinking that frozen chicken and rice is not going to cut it today. Maybe I'll have it for dinner.

And Violet, I FEEL YOU GIRLY, with the whole 'eat out everyday' thing. I am possibly the only person that I know who gets literally excited at the thought of going out to eat. It's like vacation for me. Even more so when I know that it is going to be free...

I think it might be my total aversion to dirty dishes, and me having to clean them. Like you, I am a good cook, and I like to do it for others, I just don't care to fix a huge dinner for myself, have to clean it up, put it in little Tupperware dishes, and then store it in the fridge. Doritos and coke = fast and yummy. (Although I can't stop with one coke...I swear I could drink a 2 liter in one sitting, I loves me some soda)


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> Elle..I agree with Ripley, some of them may be in the closet or hell, not know what FA means. Do what I do, use the fat question as one of your screening questions. Ask them if they've ever dated a fat girl..etc.
> 
> You never know..if these guys are approaching you...I'm sure some of them are FAs...



I agree here, elle. If they're asking you out, you should go!! Some guys just don't know the terms and the deal, that's fine, they're no less worthy of your attention. 

I think Misty and I have tried to explain this a few times, but dating an FA is about how he treats you ... not the label he might use (which is WHY I don't call every guy who wants to "bang a fatty" an FA - you earn that). But seriously... date them! 

See if you go out with them and they walk tall and slip their arm around your waist. See if they stand behind you in a line and trace their fingers along the sides of your hips, or during a nice quite movie at home if they rest their hand on your belly - these are FA things. These are nice guy things, these are respectful, good, fun, flirty, date things.... just seek that. 

The FA part of it will become apparent if he is. He doesn't have to have an ID badge to be one, but when you're with them - you just know. That's what I mean by accept no substitute. And that's my thing, you don't have to make it yours.


----------



## saucywench

bigplaidpants said:


> LOL....Thanks, BJ.
> 
> I confess, Arnold Horshack is one of my favorite Sweathogs.


Is he the one who did the porn movies? I think so. I could be mistaken, but--I think so.


----------



## imfree

saucywench said:


> Is he the one who did the porn movies? I think so. I could be mistaken, but--I think so.


 I'll bet you're right, he just LOOKS like the type!!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Honestly, I think my biggest thing about wanting to eat out every day is the laziness of cooking.... I'm single, so I only have to cook for me..but why bother getting out pans and plates for one person? Then I gotta clean it all up! And my biggest peeve is putting away the leftovers. When we have family dinners I'll cook the whole meal and wash all the dishes, but someone ELSE has to put the leftovers away first. I can't stand that part.

Hence.... I want to eat out every day.....







This1Yankee said:


> And Violet, I FEEL YOU GIRLY, with the whole 'eat out everyday' thing. I am possibly the only person that I know who gets literally excited at the thought of going out to eat. It's like vacation for me. Even more so when I know that it is going to be free...
> 
> I think it might be my total aversion to dirty dishes, and me having to clean them. Like you, I am a good cook, and I like to do it for others, I just don't care to fix a huge dinner for myself, have to clean it up, put it in little Tupperware dishes, and then store it in the fridge. Doritos and coke = fast and yummy. (Although I can't stop with one coke...I swear I could drink a 2 liter in one sitting, I loves me some soda)


----------



## bigplaidpants

saucywench said:


> Is he the one who did the porn movies? I think so. I could be mistaken, but--I think so.



 I don't think so. I'm fairly confident are referring to the guy who played "Screech" on the 90's "Saved by the Bell."

Despite being about 20 years apart, you can see why they're easily confused. :blink: 

This is Screech, i.e. Dustin Diamond 







This is Ron Palillo, i.e. Arnold Horshack of the Sweathogs






I've got a couple links for the "Screech" sex tape, but I don't want to give any more attention to it than it's worth....which isn't much IMO.

You gotta just dig white guys with afros.


----------



## Blackjack

bigplaidpants said:


> I've got a couple links for the "Screech" sex tape, but I don't want to give any more attention to it than it's worth....which isn't much IMO.



THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE MENTAL IMAGE.

*Woman spreads her legs. Screech looks in between*

"Gee, this looks like roast beef! I bet my mokey would like this. Hey Bobo! Come here, I got a snack for you!"


----------



## AnnMarie

^^


Ewww, ewww, eewwwwww!!!!! 

What is wrong with you!!????? The first mental image was bad enough, why'd you have to do that???????????????????????

:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

AnnMarie said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Ewww, ewww, eewwwwww!!!!!
> 
> What is wrong with you!!????? The first mental image was bad enough, why'd you have to do that???????????????????????
> 
> :doh:



Because I enjoy raping imagination with my mental images.


----------



## AnnMarie

To get this back on some semblance of a track.... I'm super fat. 

It's happened before, but today it seemed worth mentioning here: 

When I crawl up on the bed, if I'm only wearing underwear or something... the slap that my leg makes on my belly, or sometimes belly on arm, is REALLY loud. 

That is all.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> To get this back on some semblance of a track.... I'm super fat.
> 
> It's happened before, but today it seemed worth mentioning here:
> 
> When I crawl up on the bed, if I'm only wearing underwear or something... the slap that my leg makes on my belly, or sometimes belly on arm, is REALLY loud.
> 
> That is all.



That's hot..... I think I need to see a picture of that 

lol

That's happened to me before..but it's usually when I get up from sitting on the floor..my belly will hit the middle of my thigh and it almost sounds like a sonic boom.


----------



## Blackjack

MisticalMisty said:


> That's hot..... I think I need to see a picture of that



Forget pics- we need video with sound.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> Forget pics- we need video with sound.



Damn..when I saw that you posted..I thought I was going to see a famous *flap, flap, flap* post 

You disappointed me dude...


----------



## AnnMarie

Blackjack said:


> Forget pics- we need video with sound.



If I thought I could capture it, I would... it's just one of those weird things that just "happens"... not sure I can force it.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Blackjack said:


> THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE MENTAL IMAGE.
> 
> *Woman spreads her legs. Screech looks in between*
> 
> "Gee, this looks like roast beef! I bet my mokey would like this. Hey Bobo! Come here, I got a snack for you!"



<makes heaving sound....and again>

<gets up to change shirt and pants>


----------



## Tad

AnnMarie said:


> When I crawl up on the bed....



How tall is your bed??? 

( but cool about the slapping  <--happy FA face )

-Ed


----------



## AnnMarie

edx said:


> How tall is your bed???
> 
> ( but cool about the slapping  <--happy FA face )
> 
> -Ed



It's not the height, it's the approach... I have to put a knee up and into it to get to the right place. Knee always goes in there first. 

 The slapping usually happens when I have to get both knees up and grab something (the remote!!) on the other side of the mattress or something.


----------



## bigbob10000

AnnMarie said:


> To get this back on some semblance of a track.... I'm super fat.
> 
> It's happened before, but today it seemed worth mentioning here:
> 
> When I crawl up on the bed, if I'm only wearing underwear or something... the slap that my leg makes on my belly, or sometimes belly on arm, is REALLY loud.
> 
> That is all.


 
I agree, video with sound. You can dooo it (from the Water Boy)  

BigBob10000


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> To get this back on some semblance of a track.... I'm super fat.
> 
> It's happened before, but today it seemed worth mentioning here:
> 
> When I crawl up on the bed, if I'm only wearing underwear or something... the slap that my leg makes on my belly, or sometimes belly on arm, is REALLY loud.
> 
> That is all.



_Homina Homina Homina..._


----------



## Fuzzy

There's a certain BigCutie that has a picture of her hand resting on her voluptuous hips/butt shelf. That's a favorite pose that I love to see Plus-Size women do. Today, while I was eating lunch with my co-workers, I spied a gal standing in line, and she had both hands resting on her big fat butt shelf.

A co-worker caught me staring, but by the time he looked she had moved on.


----------



## imfree

Blackjack said:


> Forget pics- we need video with sound.


 I'll bring my "On-Location DVD Recording Rig", let's go!


----------



## AKatDemic

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Since this is the weight board, is it right to assume that the confession has to do with food? If so, I confess I love eating chocolate syrup or slurping beer off of a man's ......*censored"
> 
> I love pigging out sometimes too- seems like I have nothing much to confess that other people don't already do



Bawdy, bawdy, bawdy!
Bob


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> There's a certain BigCutie that has a picture of her hand resting on her voluptuous hips/butt shelf. That's a favorite pose that I love to see Plus-Size women do. Today, while I was eating lunch with my co-workers, I spied a gal standing in line, and she had both hands resting on her big fat butt shelf.
> 
> A co-worker caught me staring, but by the time he looked she had moved on.



I think that's Asshley's latest preview... it's always a good pose.  

And Yay!!!! I finally made someone's signature line. LOL


----------



## Blackjack

MisticalMisty said:


> Damn..when I saw that you posted..I thought I was going to see a famous *flap, flap, flap* post
> 
> You disappointed me dude...



It's *fap fap fap*, actually.

And I won't do it to this 'til I see the video.


----------



## elle camino

MisticalMisty said:


> Elle..I agree with Ripley, some of them may be in the closet or hell, not know what FA means. Do what I do, use the fat question as one of your screening questions. Ask them if they've ever dated a fat girl..etc.
> 
> You never know..if these guys are approaching you...I'm sure some of them are FAs...



thanks for the advice, ladies. 
for the record: the dudes in question (the ones who've asked me out) have all been asked the 'so, do you like fat girls in general? or just me, despite my weight?' question. i'm really not one for tiptoeing. and bless their hearts, they're honest people. and definitely not FAs. one even told my best friend that he wanted to help me lose weight. 
i've dated exclusively non-FAs my entire life, and i seriously doubt that conversion is even possible. what IS possible (read: probable) is an altogether physically awkward relationship where the lights are never on when i'm naked. 
i don't want another one of those. ever. 


anyways.
sorry if this doesn't belong here. i had no idea. 
carry on.


----------



## AnnMarie

elle camino said:


> thanks for the advice, ladies.
> for the record: the dudes in question (the ones who've asked me out) have all been asked the 'so, do you like fat girls in general? or just me, despite my weight?' question. i'm really not one for tiptoeing. and bless their hearts, they're honest people. and definitely not FAs. one even told my best friend that he wanted to help me lose weight.
> i've dated exclusively non-FAs my entire life, and i seriously doubt that conversion is even possible. what IS possible (read: probable) is an altogether physically awkward relationship where the lights are never on when i'm naked.
> i don't want another one of those. ever.
> 
> 
> anyways.
> sorry if this doesn't belong here. i had no idea.
> carry on.



Well, given all of that... then I'd say the boards may have slowed down your social life, but hopefully that will only lead to a more fulfilling and light-bright one!


----------



## elle camino

here's hopelessly hoping.


----------



## supersoup

AnnMarie said:


> To get this back on some semblance of a track.... I'm super fat.
> 
> It's happened before, but today it seemed worth mentioning here:
> 
> When I crawl up on the bed, if I'm only wearing underwear or something... the slap that my leg makes on my belly, or sometimes belly on arm, is REALLY loud.
> 
> That is all.



same thing happens here when climbing into bed, and sometimes various other activities. it always surprises me and catches me completely off guard. i call it the fat smack. it's just how i roll ya know?




haha...fat chick...roll........or rolls i should say...


----------



## liz (di-va)

supersoup said:


> same thing happens here when climbing into bed, and sometimes various other activities. it always surprises me and catches me completely off guard. i call it the fat smack. it's just how i roll ya know?



bwah hah . I was gonna add...always notice it when I'm clambering into the shower. smmmmack!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> It's *fap fap fap*, actually.
> 
> And I won't do it to this 'til I see the video.



My mistake....I have a comment to add..but probably not board appropriate..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

I ate a whole box of hamburger helper without even realizing it. 
good gravy


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

OMG.... I love hamburger helper........ *drooling* What kind was it?




MisticalMisty said:


> I ate a whole box of hamburger helper without even realizing it.
> good gravy


----------



## MisticalMisty

Violet_Beauregard said:


> OMG.... I love hamburger helper........ *drooling* What kind was it?



Stroganoff

It's not my fav...but it's cheap and fast..


----------



## Friday

There is hope for conversions Elle. The only big girl my husband ever dated was me. He now refers to women like his first wife as 'sticks' and says 'fat is where it's at'. :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi

I like the Hamburger Helper Stroganoff, because it does not have the traditional mushroomy tasting feel like traditional Stroganoff. 

I confess I've got some mighty good chocolate chip cookies from a grocery store bakery. Yummy yummy.

*EDIT:* Friday, 'fat is where it's at', that is a very good line.  Your husband thinks up good lines!!

Confession #2: A bloated belly when a woman has a period can be moreso stimulating, because it actually does appear bigger than usual. Yay for periods!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie

Chimpi said:


> Confession #2: A bloated belly when a woman has a period can be moreso stimulating, because it actually does appear bigger than usual. Yay for periods!!!!!



I have a friend who recently decided he wants to try to be less creepy. If he had said this, I'd say "Remember that thing you're trying to be less of? Yeah... keep working on it."


----------



## Ash

AnnMarie said:


> When I crawl up on the bed, if I'm only wearing underwear or something... the slap that my leg makes on my belly, or sometimes belly on arm, is REALLY loud. .



That happens to me, too. Scares the crap out of my dog, let me tell you.


----------



## Chimpi

There is nothing wrong with being creepy, missy.
... I have no punch-line to add to that. Just that, itself.


----------



## ClashCityRocker

i can't drink orange juice with pulp...the idea of chunks of stuff floating in my drink makes me gag.


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> i can't drink orange juice with pulp...the idea of chunks of stuff floating in my drink makes me gag.




It's a fine line, but that's a Foodee board confession I think.


----------



## Krissy12

ClashCityRocker said:


> i can't drink orange juice with pulp...the idea of chunks of stuff floating in my drink makes me gag.



I totally agree! Sprite and OJ together is a great breakfast drink though.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Eh...you're right.... my fav is the 3 cheese, or cheeseburger.... both are great!!




MisticalMisty said:


> Stroganoff
> 
> It's not my fav...but it's cheap and fast..


----------



## Mikey

ClashCityRocker said:


> i can't drink orange juice with pulp...the idea of chunks of stuff floating in my drink makes me gag.



I am with you 150% on the OJ...and I can't stand fennel or black licorice either!


----------



## ripley

I'm on board with the fat-slappin' noise. If I run (not often, lol) it's a veritable cacophony. Like my own applause following me along.


----------



## stan_der_man

This is my first weight confessional, so please go easy on me folks 

I'm now a whopping 183 lbs and my tummy hangs about 3/4 inch below the elastic of my Fruit Of The Loom undies. When I jump, my belly button is just a tad bit slower to follow the rest of me...

My biceps are a bit bigger but I still have girly wrists...

OK I'm blushing now...

fa_man_stan


----------



## MisticalMisty

fa_man_stan said:


> This is my first weight confessional, so please go easy on me folks
> 
> I'm now a whopping 183 lbs and my tummy hangs about 3/4 inch below the elastic of my Fruit Of The Loom undies. When I jump, my belly button is just a tad bit slower to follow the rest of me...
> 
> My biceps are a bit bigger but I still have girly wrists...
> 
> OK I'm blushing now...
> 
> fa_man_stan



yay! Welcome 

Do you like that your tummy hangs over your Fruit of the Looms?


----------



## stan_der_man

MisticalMisty said:


> yay! Welcome
> 
> Do you like that your tummy hangs over your Fruit of the Looms?



Most definitely Misty! I'm even beyond "pinch an inch" (it's about 2 1/2" now)... Actually, I even think I've been feeling some love handle jiggle when walking down stairs. I recently received a raise at work (upward classification change) and I've been investing those extra funds in Venti Strawberry and Creams at Starbucks. Having a belly overhang also gives me a definitive place to pull my underwear up to.

fa_man_stan


----------



## rainyday

AnnMarie said:


> It's not the height, it's the approach... I have to put a knee up and into it to get to the right place. Knee always goes in there first.


This is how I get in too. Knee, roll over, land on butt, settle in, right? Makes it much easier to land in the right spot than scooching over.



collegeguy2514 said:


> speaking of my current weight, i've been telling people im close to 240 for months now. a few weeks ago at the dr i weighed 222. i have no idea why i thought i was heavier.


I was once off by 50-60 pounds (sorry, lower, not higher). How clueless is that? I even told someone my weight and then one day got on the scale out to show him and was shocked to find I was much less than I thought. I had been packing for a move and being much more active and hadn't even realized I'd lost.



MisticalMisty said:


> umm..am I the only clueless person about dirty 9p noodles? lol
> 
> Enlighten me.....please


 I think he means Ramen. It's a good thing I'm still full from dinner or I'd be saying "bring on the MSG!" I'm way too subject to suggestion when I read these threads.


My confession is that as I've been reading this thread I've been trying to decide if I have any food fantasies and I'm not sure really have any that are out of the ordinary. But if I do have a latent unique one that I don't know about, I'm positive it would involve custard-filled eclairs in some permutation or other. Or maybe being bound to a bedpost with licorice ropes.


----------



## love dubh

ATTN: Y'all.

Needed:

Several cans of whipped cream.

Some for whippits.

The others, for fun. 

Thank you,
The Management.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

No need to blush Stan, it was a great post! Us over 40's are attempting to age gracefully, and I'm sure you're doing a great job! 





fa_man_stan said:


> This is my first weight confessional, so please go easy on me folks
> 
> I'm now a whopping 183 lbs and my tummy hangs about 3/4 inch below the elastic of my Fruit Of The Loom undies. When I jump, my belly button is just a tad bit slower to follow the rest of me...
> 
> My biceps are a bit bigger but I still have girly wrists...
> 
> OK I'm blushing now...
> 
> fa_man_stan


----------



## NancyGirl74

Forgive me, Misty but it has been 2 days since my last confession....

I went for a nice long walk to get some much needed exercise. I was so pleased with myself that I ate a whole box of cookies upon my return home.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Woo hoo!!!! You rock!! I would do the EXACT same thing!!! I love it!!!! 





NancyGirl74 said:


> I went for a nice long walk to get some much needed exercise. I was so pleased with myself that I ate a whole box of cookies upon my return home.


----------



## Zandoz

MisticalMisty said:


> I ate a whole box of hamburger helper without even realizing it.
> good gravy




Pammie made a gargantua-bowl of HH last night to...no idea how many boxes or pounds of burger went in it, but three of us big folk ate our fill, and there's still substantial leftovers. She definitely has the "cook'n for an army" mindset...LOL


----------



## Zandoz

Violet_Beauregard said:


> No need to blush Stan, it was a great post! Us over 40's are attempting to age gracefully, and I'm sure you're doing a great job!



Age gracefully????? Oooooppps...I was born old and have been going down hill ever since...tripping over every rock, and slamming into every tree on the way down...LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NancyGirl74 said:


> Forgive me, Misty but it has been 2 days since my last confession....
> 
> I went for a nice long walk to get some much needed exercise. I was so pleased with myself that I ate a whole box of cookies upon my return home.




You say this like it's a bad thing...... I hope it's not because I...:blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

We can always dream can't we?????  





Zandoz said:


> Age gracefully????? Oooooppps...I was born old and have been going down hill ever since...tripping over every rock, and slamming into every tree on the way down...LOL


----------



## philosobear

love dubh said:


> ATTN: Y'all.
> 
> Needed:
> 
> Several cans of whipped cream.
> 
> Some for whippits.
> 
> The others, for fun.
> 
> Thank you,
> The Management.



...you should be surreal more often, lady...I think you have a talent for it...


----------



## NancyGirl74

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You say this like it's a bad thing...... I hope it's not because I...:blush:



It's a bad thing because I greatly fear I'm about to bust out of my jeans if I keep up the gorge-fest I've been partaking in of late. On the other hand....they were really good cookies. :eat2:


----------



## Zandoz

Violet_Beauregard said:


> We can always dream can't we?????




Dream at will...I've got the nightmares covered


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

LOLOL.... OK, now THAT was funny..... LOLOLOL I think you're save Z.....





Zandoz said:


> Dream at will...I've got the nightmares covered


----------



## Tad

NancyGirl74 said:


> It's a bad thing because I greatly fear I'm about to bust out of my jeans if I keep up the gorge-fest I've been partaking in of late. On the other hand....they were really good cookies. :eat2:



This is one thing I love about Dimensions. If someone regrets eating it is because of some rational consequence, not just because enjoying food = immoral, as many people would view it.

I just think Dimensionites as a whole are just awesome for this sanity 

-Ed


----------



## MisticalMisty

I was in such a hurry today I wasted food..WASTED FOOD...

I feel so guilty about it. I know..it's just food..I can get some more..but I was looking forward to those sandwiches tomorrow.. DAMMIT MISTY


----------



## AnnMarie

rainyday said:


> This is how I get in too. Knee, roll over, land on butt, settle in, right? Makes it much easier to land in the right spot than scooching over.




You got it, miss.  The only way a fat girl rolls.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

WHAAATTT????? *clutches heart* NOOOOOOOO!!!! :shocked: OMG...... Next time, send it to me..... I'll finish it for you.....  Just kiddin'.... I had to give ya a hard time.... ((((Misty)))) 





MisticalMisty said:


> I was in such a hurry today I wasted food..WASTED FOOD...
> 
> I feel so guilty about it. I know..it's just food..I can get some more..but I was looking forward to those sandwiches tomorrow.. DAMMIT MISTY


----------



## MisticalMisty

Violet_Beauregard said:


> WHAAATTT????? *clutches heart* NOOOOOOOO!!!! :shocked: OMG...... Next time, send it to me..... I'll finish it for you.....  Just kiddin'.... I had to give ya a hard time.... ((((Misty))))



I was so heartbroken. My friends came back with me so I could cook dinner for us and they looked at me like I had lost my mind. I'm like..IT'S LUNCHMEAT. That shit's expensive..lol almost 5 bucks a lb and I wasted about 1/2 lb of cheese and 1/2 lb of ham. *sigh*

The bagels are still good though  YAY

Hard times are ok Violet


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

You know....I'm sort of a "hopper" myself..... knee in, bounce/hop, twist, land on butt and settle, grab the remote. 

I'm in training you know.... this is the newest sport at the summer olympics... you guys want to join the team??




AnnMarie said:


> You got it, miss.  The only way a fat girl rolls.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

I confess, I am madly in love with my girlfriend <3


----------



## krystalltuerme

I confess I love the way the springs on my car settle down when my girlfriend gets in the passenger seat. She always wonders why I'm trying to suppress a smile when she gets in the car.


----------



## rainyday

TheNowhereMan said:


> I confess, I am madly in love with my girlfriend <3



Gratuitous ploy for "Awwww" rep from the ladies. And it worked! 



[SIZE=-2]I'm kidding you. But it did work. [/SIZE]


----------



## Fuzzy

It has felt like a bottomless week for me. Still hungry too. :bounce:


----------



## rainyday

daddyoh70 said:


> http://arc.diis.net/cache/page/budlight.html?story=budlight
> The 8th one down... "because nothing says I want you, like a man with a mouthful of underpants." The last sentence (50 seconds in) sums it all up though. :happy:


Finally listened lol. Thanks.


----------



## love dubh

philosobear said:


> ...you should be surreal more often, lady...I think you have a talent for it...




Thx.

I still want das whip.


----------



## NancyGirl74

It's not even 7am and I'm already planning what I shall have for dinner...Me thinks something creamy & saucy.

:eat1:


----------



## Tooz

It's 10:32am EST and I'm eating chocolate. Yeah, and I just had breakfast.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> It's 10:32am EST and I'm eating chocolate. Yeah, and I just had breakfast.



Geniuses think alike! I *just* got back from the vending machine and cleaned it out of two bags of plain M&M's.  

*and a box of junior mints.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Geniuses think alike! I *just* got back from the vending machine and cleaned it out of two bags of plain M&M's.
> 
> *and a box of junior mints.



My morning was as follows:
Get up.
Bowl o' Crunchberries.
Bust out thing of chocolate covered, peanut butter filled pretzels and chow.


P.S.- I LOVE Junior Mints. So...creamy. *_*


----------



## SamanthaNY

God, I love crunchberries - but how can you do just one bowl? 

I only stop when I'm forced to - by virtue of my mouth resembling raw hamburger.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I recently made a vow to eat less fast food- I kept my vow..... and came home to fry up some potatoes....in a lot of oil........


----------



## MisticalMisty

I still need that chub lovin..lol any takers?


----------



## bigplaidpants

SamanthaNY said:


> ....by virtue of my mouth resembling raw hamburger.



This is a profound mental image.


----------



## Tooz

SamanthaNY said:


> God, I love crunchberries - but how can you do just one bowl?



Did I say one? I meant two.


----------



## imfree

MisticalMisty said:


> I still need that chub lovin..lol any takers?


 Hahaha!!!, you're ADORABLE, but I'm way too old for you!


----------



## bigplaidpants

I confess since the inauguration of "combo meals" and "meal deals" I have never be satisfied with my large sandwich, fries, and drink and consistently augment my meal handsomely with extra sandwiches, side dishes, etc. in order to be satisfied.

I confess, the _fairly _recent development of ".99 value menus" helps tremendously with that.

(I'm sure I'm not alone)


----------



## bigplaidpants

MisticalMisty said:


> I still need that chub lovin..lol any takers?



I confess, I cannot help you with some chub lovin....but, we gotta just let it all go and head out to Eskimo Joes.


----------



## Tooz

bigplaidpants said:


> I confess since the inauguration of "combo meals" and "meal deals" I have never be satisfied with my large sandwich, fries, and drink and consistently augment my meal handsomely with extra sandwiches, side dishes, etc. in order to be satisfied.
> 
> I confess, the _fairly _recent development of ".99 value menus" helps tremendously with that.
> 
> (I'm sure I'm not alone)



Aha, I LOVE this.
"I'll have a #1 combo."
"Want that supersizsed?"
"Yeah."
"Anything else?"
"Yeah, a baked potato, a 1/4 pounder with bacon and 2 pies."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Coming up with $1 menu orders is my specialty. Whenever out with friends they just let me order for them. haha


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

bigplaidpants said:


> I confess since the inauguration of "combo meals" and "meal deals" I have never be satisfied with my large sandwich, fries, and drink and consistently augment my meal handsomely with extra sandwiches, side dishes, etc. in order to be satisfied.
> 
> I confess, the _fairly _recent development of ".99 value menus" helps tremendously with that.
> 
> (I'm sure I'm not alone)



Nope. 

When I resign to being full, I go for it. :eat2: 

Example: McDonald's double cheeseburgers sans onions. I can eat 3 or 4 pretty easily. I don't think I've done that in about three years, but I am fairly sure I could. 

The stomach is a weird thing. Sometimes I'll get a 16 oz coffee and think I'm TOO full after finishing it. Other times I can eat an entire pizza and still want to eat.


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigplaidpants said:


> I confess, I cannot help you with some chub lovin....but, we gotta just let it all go and head out to Eskimo Joes.



I heard Eskimo Joes has gone to pot..but there is a place here in Tulsa called Ron's..HOLY CRAP I'm posting pictures of the food.

Seriously..you guys come over..lol


----------



## supersoup

MisticalMisty said:


> I heard Eskimo Joes has gone to pot..but there is a place here in Tulsa called Ron's..HOLY CRAP I'm posting pictures of the food.
> 
> Seriously..you guys come over..lol



i could probably eat two of those right now.

YUM.


----------



## MisticalMisty

supersoup said:


> i could probably eat two of those right now.
> 
> YUM.



That's a half order of cheese fries..a full order takes up the same amount of space as that giant hamburger. I could go for about 4 orders of cheese fries right now..lol

I think it's getting close to dinner.


----------



## supersoup

MisticalMisty said:


> That's a half order of cheese fries..a full order takes up the same amount of space as that giant hamburger. I could go for about 4 orders of cheese fries right now..lol
> 
> I think it's getting close to dinner.



slobber inducing.

mmmmm.


----------



## AnnMarie

You know you're a fat girl who dates FAs when you get a booboo on your belly, and the potential that someone is going to be seeing said belly before the scratch goes away gives you an "ohhh noooooooooo, of all the places!!!!" feeling.


----------



## Ash

AnnMarie said:


> You know you're a fat girl who dates FAs when you get a booboo on your belly, and the potential that someone is going to be seeing said belly before the scratch goes away gives you an "ohhh noooooooooo, of all the places!!!!" feeling.



Had that! I was baking cookies one time and bumped up against a hot cookie sheet with just a sliver of belly out. It was painful, but all I could think of was how un-cute it'd be when my boy was over.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I confess that someone told me yesterday that my ass and breasts look bigger and I totally dug it like I was being complimented hardcore. I think that makes me a Authentic Fat Girl.*

Though in the same conversation I heard "you're so heavy on top of me!". That makes him an Authentic Fat Admirer. 




*I'm not implying if one does not desire weight gain they aren't authentic. If you thought that, chill out, ok?


----------



## bigplaidpants

MisticalMisty said:


> I heard Eskimo Joes has gone to pot..but there is a place here in Tulsa called Ron's..HOLY CRAP I'm posting pictures of the food.
> 
> Seriously..you guys come over..lol



....well.....since I haven't been to Eskimo Joes in 15 years, it certainly had plenty of time to head south.

But, the whole point was the cheese fries....and it looks like you've found an apt replacement.   

Bon appetit! I'm full from eating bbq wings and pizza. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigplaidpants said:


> ....well.....since I haven't been to Eskimo Joes in 15 years, it certainly had plenty of time to head south.
> 
> But, the whole point was the cheese fries....and it looks like you've found an apt replacement.
> 
> Bon appetit! I'm full from eating bbq wings and pizza. :eat2:



Those are pictures from the past..I'm having jalapeños with nachos tonight..LOL I guess I needed some spice in my life or something..lol

Those cheese fries are food orgasm inducing..lol


----------



## bigplaidpants

MisticalMisty said:


> ....
> Those cheese fries are food orgasm inducing..lol



<pulls collar in and out to fan himself.....pauses.....then calls to his wife....logs offline>


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigplaidpants said:


> <pulls collar in and out to fan himself.....pauses.....then calls to his wife....logs offline>



*sigh*..story of my life..I turn em on..and send them on their way..LMFAO

Kidding

Have fun with the wife...*sigh* at least someone's getting some chub lovin tonight..


----------



## novaviking

MisticalMisty said:


> Those are pictures from the past..I'm having jalapeños with nachos tonight..LOL I guess I needed some spice in my life or something..lol
> 
> Those cheese fries are food orgasm inducing..lol



I love setting aside one evening a week when I eat a number of things considered "bad" . . . burger and fries w/ a pizza, or fettucine alfredo and chocolate cake. So many, combinations to choose from.


----------



## liz (di-va)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that someone told me yesterday that my ass and breasts look bigger and I totally dug it like I was being complimented hardcore. I think that makes me a Authentic Fat Girl.*
> 
> Though in the same conversation I heard "you're so heavy on top of me!". That makes him an Authentic Fat Admirer.



That deserves a big sitcom woooooOOOOOO!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I confess..... I just ate an entire box of Girl Scout Cookies... thin mints...... in about an hour..... OMG.... they were sooooo good.......

I think I may be slipping into a coma.


----------



## Blackjack

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I confess..... I just ate an entire box of Girl Scout Cookies... thin mints...... in about an hour..... OMG.... they were sooooo good.......



I soooo can't blame you. Those things are AMAZING.


----------



## Chimpi

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that someone told me yesterday that my ass and breasts look bigger and I totally dug it like I was being complimented hardcore. I think that makes me a Authentic Fat Girl&#8482;.



I died when I saw "TradeMark". Awesome confession, Hooah!


----------



## fatterisbetter

Yup, I'm a bottomless pit too! I already start thinking about the next meal while I am finishing up my current meal. And it's mostly junk and fast food! Just take today. There I am stuffing my face with a kingsized double whopper meal, next thing I know I am going thru the Starbucks Drive thru for a big Vanilla milkshake for dessert and now, three hours later I am getting ready to go grab a couple of corn dogs and maybe a few cookies. No wonder I have put roll on top of my rolls lately!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm starving..I feel like I'm going to waste away until payday gets here and I can get some decent food into the house.


Curse you getting paid once a month..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm starving..I feel like I'm going to waste away until payday gets here and I can get some decent food into the house.
> 
> 
> Curse you getting paid once a month..lol



I'm finally full..I'm not sure I've felt full in a month with the whole bottom less pit thing..hopefully I'll stay full for tonight..I had 2 plates of nachos and 2 double quarter pounders.

If this keeps up...I'm going to need an appetite suppressant..lol CRAP


----------



## pickleman357

I have a confession.... I haven't been on these boards in a while and now I'm kicking myself for it because here we have basically 16 pages and counting of beautiful women confessing that they want to do beautiful things. God only knows what else I've missed! 

I'm chaining myself to this website, I swear.......


----------



## Tina

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess that someone told me yesterday that my ass and breasts look bigger and I totally dug it like I was being complimented hardcore. I think that makes me a Authentic Fat Girl.*
> 
> Though in the same conversation I heard "you're so heavy on top of me!". That makes him an Authentic Fat Admirer. [/COLOR]



Only if he said it with a smile...


----------



## activistfatgirl

Tina said:


> Only if he said it with a smile...



Exactly! A huge smile and saucer plate eyes. That's what we're talking about, ladies. MMMHMMM.


----------



## AnnMarie

activistfatgirl said:


> Exactly! A huge smile and saucer plate eyes. That's what we're talking about, ladies. MMMHMMM.



Oh man, I LOVE those saucer plate eyes.... it's like they have to open them wider to try to get you to fit in their range of vision... so it's like, sexy hot that someone is looking at you like that, and sexy hot in the "I'm so fat I don't fit in his eyes!!" thing. It's cool.

Man, I thought I'd be getting saucer plate eyes this weekend, but looks as though the window has passed. Boo hiss.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Man, I thought I'd be getting saucer plate eyes this weekend, but looks as though the window has passed. Boo hiss.



Yeah..for me too..DAMMIT

I hope I get some chub lovin' soon..lol..or the very least an offer for some chub lovin' LOL


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Saucer plate eyes...... oh god.... they are great..... *sigh* I had saucer plate eyes on Wednesday......

You can never get them enough, ya know?


----------



## Ash

Dammit you guys! I want saucer plate eyes in the worst way now...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Here.... picture your favorite FA....... :shocked: How's that???

Pfft... nah... not the same..... 





Ashley said:


> Dammit you guys! I want saucer plate eyes in the worst way now...


----------



## Ash

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Here.... picture your favorite FA....... :shocked: How's that???
> 
> Pfft... nah... not the same.....



Not the same, indeed.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Sorry.... I tried to help you out....  LOL




Ashley said:


> Not the same, indeed.


----------



## activistfatgirl

AnnMarie said:


> Oh man, I LOVE those saucer plate eyes.... it's like they have to open them wider to try to get you to fit in their range of vision... so it's like, sexy hot that someone is looking at you like that, and sexy hot in the "I'm so fat I don't fit in his eyes!!" thing. It's cool.
> 
> Man, I thought I'd be getting saucer plate eyes this weekend, but looks as though the window has passed. Boo hiss.



I can't believe I had more saucer plates this weekend than you, AnnMarie. I even GAVE saucer plate eyes.

It doesn't seem fair. Especially cause you know how to make chicken pot pie and can do things with your backside that make grown men cry. And me, too. 

ETA: what is this? a page of hot fat women not getting saucer plate eyes? Is there no god?


----------



## AnnMarie

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't believe I had more saucer plates this weekend than you, AnnMarie. I even GAVE saucer plate eyes.
> 
> It doesn't seem fair. Especially cause you know how to make chicken pot pie and can do things with your backside that make grown men cry. And me, too.
> 
> ETA: what is this? a page of hot fat women not getting saucer plate eyes? Is there no god?



It's a sad state of affairs, to be sure. I had saucer plate eyes given about 3 weeks ago, but that was the first time in 8 months, and prior to that close to a year. They're few and far between in AnnMarie-land! I'm just glad someone's getting 'em!! 

And I'm quite sure I have no idea what you're talking about in reference to my heinie (and I don't feel right posting the gif here to complete the joke), but I do make a rockin' chicken pot pie.


----------



## Ash

AnnMarie said:


> It's a sad state of affairs, to be sure. I had saucer plate eyes given about 3 weeks ago, but that was the first time in 8 months, and prior to that close to a year. They're few and far between in AnnMarie-land! I'm just glad someone's getting 'em!!
> 
> And I'm quite sure I have no idea what you're talking about in reference to my heinie (and I don't feel right posting the gif here to complete the joke), but I do make a rockin' chicken pot pie.



Ha! Those of us who've seen that gif know the truth!


----------



## Chimpi

activistfatgirl said:


> a page of hot fat women not getting saucer plate eyes? Is there no god?



Confession: Bless me, father, for I have sinned....


----------



## liz (di-va)

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't believe I had more saucer plates this weekend than you, AnnMarie. I even GAVE saucer plate eyes.
> ...
> ETA: what is this? a page of hot fat women not getting saucer plate eyes? Is there no god?



That's hella fun, AFG...givin AND gettin! To sound like a dumb 70s rock song for a moment.

I would just like to say...I love those saucer plate eyes.  Too bloody fun. Also: the stop-breathings and the 'thank you's, which can occur when you do something like...bend over to turn on a radiator. Or the involuntary-grabbies. Or the happy moany-groanies. Or the can't-not-watchies. Or the 'do that again's.  Oh so fun...


----------



## AnnMarie

I just ate half a pan of brownies. 

:blush: 

I don't feel guilty though. They're really thin. And were in an 8x8 pan... so it sounds worse than it is. 

Yup.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> I just ate half a pan of brownies.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I don't feel guilty though. They're really thin. And were in an 8x8 pan... so it sounds worse than it is.
> 
> Yup.



But you'd feel guilty if you ate the entire pan tonight?


----------



## pickleman357

AnnMarie said:


> I just ate half a pan of brownies.
> 
> :blush:
> 
> I don't feel guilty though. They're really thin. And were in an 8x8 pan... so it sounds worse than it is.
> 
> Yup.



Well, if they're _that thin, _then what's stopping you from eating the rest right now? :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> But you'd feel guilty if you ate the entire pan tonight?





pickleman357 said:


> Well, if they're _that thin, _then what's stopping you from eating the rest right now? :eat2:



This brings us to another confession. I'm a hoarder. 

If I finish them now, I can't have any tomorrow because that's all there are. 

So, while I wouldn't mind ripping through the rest of them... I'd much rather enjoy them again tomorrow. 

It's a complex mind, boys!


----------



## Chimpi

AnnMarie said:


> This brings us to another confession. I'm a hoarder.
> 
> If I finish them now, I can't have any tomorrow because that's all there are.
> 
> So, while I wouldn't mind ripping through the rest of them... I'd much rather enjoy them again tomorrow.



Yes, but you can go to the grocery store and pick up more brownies tomorrow! Maybe even a different kind of browny to really satisfy some other cravings, as well!! It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> This brings us to another confession. I'm a hoarder.
> 
> If I finish them now, I can't have any tomorrow because that's all there are.
> 
> So, while I wouldn't mind ripping through the rest of them... I'd much rather enjoy them again tomorrow.
> 
> It's a complex mind, boys!



No No, I remember the hoarding rule. Its hard to satisfy the munchies when there's nothing left to satisfy them with.


----------



## butch

Now that spring is here, we're having a bit of a black ant problem. Just now, I looked down at my belly, and there was an ant walking across the widest part of my belly. They don't usually end up on my body, so what gives? An FA ant?


----------



## collegeguy2514

confession: i've done nothing but eat all day today and its been great!!


----------



## Pacifly

I baked a sour-cream coffee cake to take to my office and...I don't want to say what happened to it. Even here. Although my husband is even more guilty only you won't catch him confessing.


----------



## activistfatgirl

lol, too cute pacifly. I've done similar things before: buy chocolates for someone and then eat them before they're gifted, etc.

I don't know if this is a foodee confession or weight board material, but I've got $3 left until friday and all I want is a big dinner and lots and lots o decadent snacks. I'm thinking that the urge is big enough that I may spend those last bills on pastries at the panderia instead of gas...cause what else can you do with $3 besides buy fattening treats?

It's a primal urge for sweets at the moment. _Primal._


----------



## Pacifly

He took the first piece! I swear!


----------



## Jay West Coast

IC that I don't think I miss Dimensions while I'm gone, but each Sunday I realise how very excellent this place is. 

Conrad + You Guys = FATASTIC!


----------



## MisticalMisty

So I went and got 2 medium pizzas today cause I had a coupon and I needed something I could snack on all day, plus have some for work tomorrow.

I've finished one and OH SO TEMPTED to finish the other. If this bottomless pit thing doesn't end soon.....well..I don't wanna talk about it..LOL


----------



## Waxwing

MisticalMisty said:


> So I went and got 2 medium pizzas today cause I had a coupon and I needed something I could snack on all day, plus have some for work tomorrow.
> 
> I've finished one and OH SO TEMPTED to finish the other. If this bottomless pit thing doesn't end soon.....well..I don't wanna talk about it..LOL



I am the worst person to give anyone advice, because I will always say 'finish it'. 

The bottomless pit thing is interesting, isn't it? I always wonder why I don't have the 'you're full' gene the way other people do.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Waxwing said:


> I am the worst person to give anyone advice, because I will always say 'finish it'.
> 
> The bottomless pit thing is interesting, isn't it? I always wonder why I don't have the 'you're full' gene the way other people do.



It's only interesting really because it's only within in the last month or so that it's happened..so I don't know if I've had an extra surge in hormones or what..but it's gotta stop cause I can't afford to feed myself this much food all the dang time.

I just looked at our lunch menu tomorrow..yea..I can't finish..I gotta take it for lunch..lol


----------



## Waxwing

MisticalMisty said:


> It's only interesting really because it's only within in the last month or so that it's happened..so I don't know if I've had an extra surge in hormones or what..but it's gotta stop cause I can't afford to feed myself this much food all the dang time.
> 
> I just looked at our lunch menu tomorrow..yea..I can't finish..I gotta take it for lunch..lol



Yeah I've had those same periods in which you think there is no way you can financially sustain this kind of appetite.  It's weird, isn't it, that those times sort of come and go. And you wonder what inspires your body to inexplicably want ALL food at once.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

New confession......

My entire days revolves around what I'm going to eat and when I'm going to eat. Especially work days. I get to work just before 8:00 am, and I'm already planning lunch. When I order lunch, I'm thinking ahead to dinner, so I know what to have for lunch. 

Some people eat to live.... I swear I live to eat. I LOVE FOOD......


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a bottomless day for me too. I'm considering making some chile con carne y las habas


----------



## collegeguy2514

Violet_Beauregard said:


> New confession......
> 
> My entire days revolves around what I'm going to eat and when I'm going to eat. Especially work days. I get to work just before 8:00 am, and I'm already planning lunch. When I order lunch, I'm thinking ahead to dinner, so I know what to have for lunch.
> 
> Some people eat to live.... I swear I live to eat. I LOVE FOOD......



i do the exact same thing. i plan my day around lunch or supper. :blush:


----------



## This1Yankee

I get to cook for a boy tomorrow, and it doesn't involve him seeing my awful looking kitchen (trying to renovate it).... GREAT SUCCESS!!!

Anyway...yep, croissant sammiches, berries, desert, and some unknown side item. And yes, I consider making a sammich cooking...because there is such thing as a bad sammich.


----------



## Spanky

I confess that as time goes on for me being involved on this board, that I have two options. 

1. Post more and more about less and less until I make copious posts about nothing. 

OR...

2. Post less and less about more and more until I make no posts about everything.  

Recently, I feel perched on the edge of the cliff looking over Lurking Canyon hoping not to fall back in again. I'll never stop reading, Dimensions is great. I just don't know if I offer much. So I just read more now. Maybe that is the definition of lurking.....

- Spanky


----------



## MisticalMisty

Spanky said:


> I confess that as time goes on for me being involved on this board, that I have two options.
> 
> 1. Post more and more about less and less until I make copious posts about nothing.
> 
> OR...
> 
> 2. Post less and less about more and more until I make no posts about everything.
> 
> Recently, I feel perched on the edge of the cliff looking over Lurking Canyon hoping not to fall back in again. I'll never stop reading, Dimensions is great. I just don't know if I offer much. So I just read more now. Maybe that is the definition of lurking.....
> 
> - Spanky



Well..if it means anything..I think you offer a lot to the community. I always enjoy your post..even the booty pics  Ultimately, you have to do what you're comfortable with and if that means you feel like you need to take a backseat and read for awhile..go for it 

Just let us fatties know you're alive and kicking every now and then..especially this one


----------



## LillyBBBW

Spanky said:


> I confess that as time goes on for me being involved on this board, that I have two options.
> 
> 1. Post more and more about less and less until I make copious posts about nothing.
> 
> OR...
> 
> 2. Post less and less about more and more until I make no posts about everything.
> 
> Recently, I feel perched on the edge of the cliff looking over Lurking Canyon hoping not to fall back in again. I'll never stop reading, Dimensions is great. I just don't know if I offer much. So I just read more now. Maybe that is the definition of lurking.....
> 
> - Spanky



Spanky, I've left here many times and been gone for a week and not a single soul noticed me missing. I've spent hours using every cell in my brain trying to squeeze out a clever post and will get no reps, but then I'll say the word "giblets" in a sentence and I'm an overnight sensation with the well to do. This place is insane. If you are gaging your usefulness on how many pontifical posts you can make in a week save your strength. What people appreciate most is just your presence here to say "Nyuk nyuk nyuk.  " every now and then. People may not respond, simply because they are too busy giggling aloud in their robe and slippers. It's the presence of everyone that makes this place great, including you. There are no super stars. Don't leave us here alone with all the wind bags and tub thumpers in Hyde Park. :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va)

LillyBBBW said:


> Spanky, I've left here many times and been gone for a week and not a single soul noticed me missing. I've spent hours using every cell in my brain trying to squeeze out a clever post and will get no reps, but then I'll say the word "giblets" in a sentence and I'm an overnight sensation with the well to do. This place is insane. If you are gaging your usefulness on how many pontifical posts you can make in a week save your strength. What people appreciate most is just your presence here to say "Nyuk nyuk nyuk.  " every now and then. People may not respond, simply because they are too busy giggling aloud in their robe and slippers. It's the presence of everyone that makes this place great, including you. There are no super stars. Don't leave us here alone with all the wind bags and tub thumpers in Hyde Park. :blink:



totally reppitudinous!


----------



## bigplaidpants

Jay West Coast said:


> IC that I don't think I miss Dimensions while I'm gone, but each Sunday I realise how very excellent this place is.
> 
> Conrad + You Guys = FATASTIC!



IC notice ur gone.  

<tear drops making a spash in beer stein that is heard around the Dimensions' world....slowly, bigplaidpants' head bows in dreary bar room stooper....fade to black>


----------



## out.of.habit

bigplaidpants said:


> IC notice ur gone.
> 
> <tear drops making a spash in beer stein that is heard around the Dimensions' world....slowly, bigplaidpants' head bows in dreary bar room stooper....fade to black>



Let it never be said that you're dramatic without qualifying it with "...but in that grand theatre sort of way, you know?"


----------



## MisticalMisty

bigplaidpants said:


> IC notice ur gone.
> 
> <tear drops making a spash in beer stein that is heard around the Dimensions' world....slowly, bigplaidpants' head bows in dreary bar room stooper....fade to black>



I totally pictured Ripley's avatar when reading this..LOL


----------



## bigplaidpants

out.of.habit said:


> Let it never be said that you're dramatic without qualifying it with "...but in that grand theatre sort of way, you know?"



<in a moment with no onlookers, bigplaidpants alerts himself, cops a wink at out.of.habit in heartfelt appreciation.....and resumes position>

(lol)


----------



## bigplaidpants

MisticalMisty said:


> I totally pictured Ripley's avatar when reading this..LOL



I had to go hunting to remind myself what it was.....LOL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> I confess that as time goes on for me being involved on this board, that I have two options.
> 
> 1. Post more and more about less and less until I make copious posts about nothing.
> 
> OR...
> 
> 2. Post less and less about more and more until I make no posts about everything.
> 
> Recently, I feel perched on the edge of the cliff looking over Lurking Canyon hoping not to fall back in again. I'll never stop reading, Dimensions is great. I just don't know if I offer much. So I just read more now. Maybe that is the definition of lurking.....
> 
> - Spanky




Just to let you know, YOU are one of my mostest favoritest posters here  
and it's not JUST about your pics.......


----------



## Spanky

Gosh, now my confession looks like a fishing expedition. :doh: Thanks for such kind comments, ladies. :bow: :bow: 

It is a matter of getting used to e-social interaction for me. I grew up pre-internet and never got into it until fully matured socially. Knowing people via short paragraphs, avatars, cute signatures, (covered ass shots  ) is really different. I think humans like the real life response to our comments and action in real time. We experience it every day with people we know and don't know through the course of the day. 

There are things about many personalities here that I think I know. Even with those whom I don't necessarily directly correspond. And even without having met any of you, there is a familiarity. And there seem to be some lovely people here. 

Long running board interaction reminds me of my 10th grade English class where I sat on one side of the back of the classroom and a girl, who I knew casually, also sat in the back of the classroom but on the opposite side of the room from me. Almost every morning, during class, I would sneeze. Over a short time, she recognized this and would look over to me, make eye contact with me, we would both smile and she would mouth the words "God bless you". Sometimes she giggled quietly or rolled her eyes but always mouthed "God bless you". It was our thing and our connection across the room. We didn't interact socially outside the classroom. 

Maybe it is a wonderful familiarity we breed here with those we may never have the chance to meet. 

- Spanky

PS/ I don't plan on going anywhere.


----------



## ripley

If one looks at the WB...in springtime young men's fancy turns to stretch marks.


----------



## rainyday

liz (di-va) said:


> totally reppitudinous!



I know! She said "giblets!"


[SIZE=-2]It wouldn't let me rep her though. [/SIZE]


----------



## Zandoz

Spanky said:


> I confess that as time goes on for me being involved on this board, that I have two options.
> 
> 1. Post more and more about less and less until I make copious posts about nothing.
> 
> OR...
> 
> 2. Post less and less about more and more until I make no posts about everything.
> 
> Recently, I feel perched on the edge of the cliff looking over Lurking Canyon hoping not to fall back in again. I'll never stop reading, Dimensions is great. I just don't know if I offer much. So I just read more now. Maybe that is the definition of lurking.....
> 
> - Spanky



I've found random irrelevant comments to work quite well for me. It's worth a try.


----------



## Buffetbelly

New confession...

Binge eating is no biggie on this board, but I wonder how many people get off on doing for an audience? I love binge eating in public, and the more shocked and outraged the onlookers, the better.  

When I go into a buffet restaurant, I will tuck in my shirt and suck in my gut as much as humanly possible and walk with a military posture. I will stroll along, making eye contact with all and sundry. :batting: I will select a table as far as possible from the buffet to have the best "parade route".

On my first trip, I will pile entrees and bread absurdly high on my plate and balance it on top of a couple beverages. This balancing act never fails to attract attention :huh: and soon people are elbowing each other and pointing at me. 

I wolf down this first load with remarkable speed :eat1: before it all gets cold. By now people are turning around to watch me eat. I hurriedly finish and bound back for a second trip. Now I have relaxed my gut and let it spill out, so it looks like I have already expanded. 

I repeat this process several times :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: until I "hit the wall" and can't make more room just by washing down the food with more chocolate milk. This is where I retreat to the restroom to give myself a belly massage in the stall and I re-hitch my pants so that my belt is forming a platform to lift and separate my swollen gut. Now I am not only relaxing my gut but I am actively pushing it out as far as it will go. I check in the mirror and preen and readjust to make sure I look as fat and bloated as possible. 

Now I am moving much, much more slowly and regally. I waddle in an exaggerated way and swing my belly from side to side. I get a huge plate of desserts with a couple bowls of extra ice cream or pudding. I slowly lumber down the parade route to my table, where I tear into the desserts. By now there are several spills down the front of my shirt --always a nice touch.

Until they went out of business, I had a whole group of fans among the Old Country Buffet waitresses. A gaggle of them would spend their whole break staring at me and watching me eat. It was like I was some kind of performance artist or something.

Usually I do this alone, but on occasion I have had feeders, both female and male.


----------



## imfree

Buffetbelly said:


> New confession...
> 
> Binge eating is no biggie on this board, but I wonder how many people get off on doing for an audience? I love binge eating in public, and the more shocked and outraged the onlookers, the better.
> 
> When I go into a buffet restaurant, I will tuck in my shirt and suck in my gut as much as humanly possible and walk with a military posture. I will stroll along, making eye contact with all and sundry. :batting: I will select a table as far as possible from the buffet to have the best "parade route".
> 
> On my first trip, I will pile entrees and bread absurdly high on my plate and balance it on top of a couple beverages. This balancing act never fails to attract attention :huh: and soon people are elbowing each other and pointing at me.
> 
> I wolf down this first load with remarkable speed :eat1: before it all gets cold. By now people are turning around to watch me eat. I hurriedly finish and bound back for a second trip. Now I have relaxed my gut and let it spill out, so it looks like I have already expanded.
> 
> I repeat this process several times :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: until I "hit the wall" and can't make more room just by washing down the food with more chocolate milk. This is where I retreat to the restroom to give myself a belly massage in the stall and I re-hitch my pants so that my belt is forming a platform to lift and separate my swollen gut. Now I am not only relaxing my gut but I am actively pushing it out as far as it will go. I check in the mirror and preen and readjust to make sure I look as fat and bloated as possible.
> 
> Now I am moving much, much more slowly and regally. I waddle in an exaggerated way and swing my belly from side to side. I get a huge plate of desserts with a couple bowls of extra ice cream or pudding. I slowly lumber down the parade route to my table, where I tear into the desserts. By now there are several spills down the front of my shirt --always a nice touch.
> 
> Until they went out of business, I had a whole group of fans among the Old Country Buffet waitresses. A gaggle of them would spend their whole break staring at me and watching me eat. It was like I was some kind of performance artist or something.
> 
> Usually I do this alone, but on occasion I have had feeders, both female and male.



Good stuff, buffetbelly! I could put it all into practice when they
finally open that new Cici's Pizza, here in Lebanon, Tn., LOL!


----------



## collegeguy2514

imfree said:


> Good stuff, buffetbelly! I could put it all into practice when they
> finally open that new Cici's Pizza, here in Lebanon, Tn., LOL!



cici's is my favorite place to stuff myself at!! :eat2:


----------



## imfree

collegeguy2514 said:


> cici's is my favorite place to stuff myself at!! :eat2:


 Yep, cheap, and plenty!!!, certainly not great, but good enough, and
they've YET to have complained about the DAMAGE I've inflicted on their
pizza bar!!!


----------



## Buffetbelly

collegeguy2514 said:


> cici's is my favorite place to stuff myself at!! :eat2:


 
Cici's was my favorite place to stuff from the time they opened until this month when THEY WENT OUT OF BUSINESS!  

Whatever place is my favorite buffet always goes out of business, without fail. :blink: 

For those of you keeping track, the string of victims within a 10 mile radius of me includes

Cici's pizza
Two Old Country Buffets
Korean buffet
Two Chinese Buffets (leaving only one --which has inedible food loaded with MSG  )
Fine dining buffet restaurant
It's like a curse or something! Why is it always the one I visit the most?  

I suppose it's just one of those great mysteries of the universe or something....


----------



## collegeguy2514

did you ever think you may have put them out of business?


----------



## imfree

Buffetbelly said:


> Cici's was my favorite place to stuff from the time they opened until this month when THEY WENT OUT OF BUSINESS!
> 
> Whatever place is my favorite buffet always goes out of business, without fail. :blink:
> 
> For those of you keeping track, the string of victims within a 10 mile radius of me includes
> 
> Cici's pizza
> Two Old Country Buffets
> Korean buffet
> Two Chinese Buffets (leaving only one --which has inedible food loaded with MSG  )
> Fine dining buffet restaurant
> It's like a curse or something! Why is it always the one I visit the most?
> 
> I suppose it's just one of those great mysteries of the universe or something....



I had to give up the Chinese & MSG 'cause they were hurting
me more that I was hurting them!


----------



## Buffetbelly

collegeguy2514 said:


> did you ever think you may have put them out of business?


 
Oh, no, you don't suppose that the very thing that I live for, that brings me *fullfillment** :eat1: :eat2: *might actually be sowing the seeds of its own destruction? That I lay waste to the very thing that brings succor to my soul, *buffet dining?* 

Oh, the cruel irony! :doh: 

OK, I have a new confession to make:

*I, Buffetbelly, being of sound mind and loud body, do hereby confess to single-mouthedly driving seven buffet restaurants out of business.*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I just ate a big ass bag of animal crackers .. and not once did I eat one without biting the head off first.

According to CourtTV, that is how Jeffrey Dahmer ate HIS animal crackers as a child.  Oh noes. :eat1:


----------



## AnnMarie

*does fat girl happy dance*

Thank you.... if you know who you are drop me a PM so I can do it right.


----------



## Tooz

I ate seven hot donuts for dinner.

I'll probably go eat something else momentarily.


I don't feel bad.
:batting:


----------



## Cat

My confession -- ever since my cat died (it's been two weeks), I've consumed more cookies & chocolate than I have in an entire year. *burp*


----------



## AnnMarie

Cat said:


> My confession -- ever since my cat died (it's been two weeks), I've consumed more cookies & chocolate than I have in an entire year. *burp*



I'm so sorry about your kitty.


----------



## Cat

AnnMarie said:


> I'm so sorry about your kitty.



Thanks, AM. He lived a good long life -- 18+ years.
Have a cookie in his memory! OH, and I'll have another two or three, too...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

The Dairy Queen by me has their Royal Treats on sale for $1.00 off..... I confess I've had a Peanut Buster Parfait every day for a week....

mmmm mmmm good


----------



## liz (di-va)

Cat said:


> Thanks, AM. He lived a good long life -- 18+ years.
> Have a cookie in his memory! OH, and I'll have another two or three, too...



I'm sure sorry about your cat, Cat--


----------



## Bigjoedo

I am a closet feedee and an open feeder. I once ate my way to 400 pounds, I really loved feeling all my fat giggle. I tried to get my wife interested in my body sexually, but she just accepted me. She knows I would love to see put on some serious weight, but states, she would be very unhappy.

When I was away at college, I wanted to hit 350# before winter break. So for 2 weeks, I ate 2 dozen donuts daily, twinkies, and hostess pies. This beside my regular meals. There was one donut shop in town and 2 grocery stores with bakeries, so they would see me every third day for my donuts.

I would get a supersized milkshake twice daily at the golden arches. I didn't have a scale at school and when I came for for break I was 354# and very happy.

Unfortunately, I was having health and back problems so forced to lose 200#.
If being fat was healthy, I would be huge. I envy people like Nicki the GG, MissStacie etc. I would love to be over 400# again and see how big I could get. Anyway, I will quit rambling. Thanks for listening.

Joe


----------



## rainyday

Cat said:


> My confession -- ever since my cat died (it's been two weeks), I've consumed more cookies & chocolate than I have in an entire year. *burp*




Sorry about your kitty kid, Cat. 

Kitties are some of the most hedonistic creatures. He might appreciate the gesture.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

*twitch* I was sitting at work today and out of nowhere I had this insane Cream Soda urge jolt through me ..

I went to the store and bought a 3 liter generic brand bottle.

It is almost gone. 

Am I gonna live?


----------



## AnnMarie

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *twitch* I was sitting at work today and out of nowhere I had this insane Cream Soda urge jolt through me ..
> 
> I went to the store and bought a 3 liter generic brand bottle.
> 
> It is almost gone.
> 
> Am I gonna live?



Generic??

It will be touch and go. Next time spring for National Brand.


----------



## philosobear

Spanky said:


> I confess that as time goes on for me being involved on this board, that I have two options.
> 
> 1. Post more and more about less and less until I make copious posts about nothing.
> 
> OR...
> 
> 2. Post less and less about more and more until I make no posts about everything.
> 
> Recently, I feel perched on the edge of the cliff looking over Lurking Canyon hoping not to fall back in again. I'll never stop reading, Dimensions is great. I just don't know if I offer much. So I just read more now. Maybe that is the definition of lurking.....
> 
> - Spanky



I think you have put your finger on something quite profound there.... I, for one, would like to read the once-in a blue moon, novel-length posts you would write on the way to regularly posting nothing about everything.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

AnnMarie said:


> Generic??
> 
> It will be touch and go. Next time spring for National Brand.



I've been a fool ..


----------



## out.of.habit

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I've been a fool ..



Oh dear... don't tell us that warning was on the bottle! OH THE IRONY! Sweet cream soda-y death!


----------



## liz (di-va)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I've been a fool ..



love it! hah


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> The Dairy Queen by me has their Royal Treats on sale for $1.00 off..... I confess I've had a Peanut Buster Parfait every day for a week....
> 
> mmmm mmmm good


 Hahaha!!!, OK, Violet, make us FA's drool now! LOL


----------



## -X-

Don't know if what Misty has, has been going around, but these past few weeks I've gained alot of weight. Just at the end of february, I was at 290, and told myself I'd lose maybe about 30-40lbs to be more mobile, as well as add on some muscle, instead I've hit 323 as of this morning. 

Everyday this week I've told myself how I'd wake up and take a walk, or as soon as I get home I'd walk, and instead each time its changed to going on extreme binges. I wasn't planning on eating lunch yesterday for the fact that I had a huge breakfast, instead when I got to Mcdonald's I found myself ordering 2 double cheeseburgers and 2 large double quarter pounder meals, both with vanilla milkshakes... I figured either I'd walk after work, or not eat dinner, and instead ordered 2 boxes of pizza for myself. 

As I've said before, I don't mind being big, but I want to be mobile to learn more martial arts.. at this rate I think I may have to truly go sumo. :doh:


----------



## ripley

I ate three huge bags of Robin Eggs and a package of orange-creme Peeps in a very, very short amount of time. I may die.


----------



## Buffetbelly

To console myself over the recent demise of my local Cici's pizza, I went to the Pizza Hut lunch buffet. I ate 25 slices of pizza (equivalent to one and a half large pan pizzas) plus pasta, breadsticks and a huge salad smothered in blue cheese plus two large Pepsis. 

As I was paying at front (forced to stand back at arm's length due to the expanse of my swollen midsection) I apologized to the waitress as I handed over a generous tip. 

"I left you with a little pizza to get rid of. I promise I'll do better next time."

"Oh, you're gonna do better next time, huh?" , she said through a giggle, "I'm gonna hold you to that now, you hear?"

She obviously does not realize who she is dealing with!

<cue ominous theme music --> _Theme from "Jaws"_ >


----------



## Cat

Thanks, Rainy & Liz!

It doesn't help matters that Girl Scout cookies are so readily available.
Is it just me or is half a box of thin mint cookies easily consumed in oh, say, 15 minutes?


----------



## Buffetbelly

GS cookies are now trans fat free, making them a health food and eligible for eating in copious quantities without fear.


----------



## Cat

So very true, Buffetbelly! 

*munch* *munch*


----------



## Tad

-X- said:


> Don't know if what Misty has, has been going around, but these past few weeks I've gained alot of weight. Just at the end of february, I was at 290, and told myself I'd lose maybe about 30-40lbs to be more mobile, as well as add on some muscle, instead I've hit 323 as of this morning.
> 
> Everyday this week I've told myself how I'd wake up and take a walk, or as soon as I get home I'd walk, and instead each time its changed to going on extreme binges.



I've found myself with a similar contrary reaction to plans to exercise more and eat less. (although not as extreme as yours). I've concluded that the more thought of not being able to eat when I want drives me towards pigging out. I've learned to sneak up on myself, rather than make broad resolutions. It seems to work somewhat better for me.

-Ed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I recently acquired the habit of mixing regular full-throttle coke in with my diet sodas......


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I recently acquired the habit of mixing regular full-throttle coke in with my diet sodas......


 I've been known to do that as a treatment for hypoglycemia.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> I've been known to do that as a treatment for hypoglycemia.





I think this and not walking as often has put some pounds on me  
Juice is better for hypoglycemia even though the sugary soda seems to work much faster......I was married to a diabetic.


----------



## Regular Bill

I had 12 vegetable eggrolls for lunch....:eat2:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think this and not walking as often has put some pounds on me
> Juice is better for hypoglycemia even though the sugary soda seems to work much faster......I was married to a diabetic.


 Thanks, neighbor, then you know the struggles I go through as a diabetic on U-500 insulin. One time, shortly after the VA put me on Metalozone
a few months ago, I woke up at 3:00am with a sugar of about 27, remained calm, and sucessfully contained the emergency. Diabetic life is an adventure.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Thanks, neighbor, then you know the struggles I go through as a diabetic on U-500 insulin. One time, shortly after the VA put me on Metalozone
> a few months ago, I woke up at 3:00am with a sugar of about 27, remained calm, and sucessfully contained the emergency. Diabetic life is an adventure.



It's amazing that you woke up with a reading of 27 and could actually go through the steps to check your sugar- could your meter be off?


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's amazing that you woke up with a reading of 27 and could actually go through the steps to check your sugar- could your meter be off?


 No M'am, Neighbor. The meter has read correctly before and after that event. My nightime insulin requirement had taken a steep 14-unit (of U-500) decline because of the diuretic effect of the Metolazone. The VA Dr. put me on it "to help the Lasix" and I ended-up having to stop Lasix and 2 BP med's!
Metolazone is commonly used to treat congestive heart-failure. I also have venus stasis, blood pooling, in my lower legs (compression bandages keep that condition very manageable). The Metolazone was a GODsend to me, but adapting to it was another adventure.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> No M'am, Neighbor. The meter has read correctly before and after that event. My nightime insulin requirement had taken a steep 14-unit (of U-500) decline because of the diuretic effect of the Metolazone. The VA Dr. put me on it "to help the Lasix" and I ended-up having to stop Lasix and 2 BP med's!
> Metolazone is commonly used to treat congestive heart-failure. I also have venus stasis, blood pooling, in my lower legs (compression bandages keep that condition very manageable). The Metolazone was a GODsend to me, but adapting to it was another adventure.




My ex tended to be pretty much "unfunctional" in the 30s- it's probably different for each person


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My ex tended to be pretty much "unfunctional" in the 30s- it's probably different for each person


 Not just different for each person, Neighbor, but I may not be that fortunate again. Now-a-days I check my sugar before I go to sleep. If I'm lower than 200, I bump it up a little with some Hershey's anti-insulin. Hypoglycemic
episodes are good justification for a nice chocolate fix. Yes, I confess, I do have
CLASS (Chocolate Love Addiction Satisfaction Syndrome), among my other conditions!!!


----------



## furious styles

i ate an entire pizza earlier

shazam


----------



## MisticalMisty

mfdoom said:


> i ate an entire pizza earlier
> 
> shazam



mmm.. pizza..what kind? and what were you wearing while you ate? where you naked? 

I NEED DETAILS..lol


----------



## MissToodles

mfdoom said:


> i ate an entire pizza earlier
> 
> shazam



Was it a regular pizza or was it from a chain? Honestly, it's not difficult to finish off a medium or large from let's say Domino's. A non chain place, that's another story!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Toodles...heheheheheheheheh....I am lovin the new avatar


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

oh man! Forgetting you ordered girl scout cookies only to have your younger sister bring you 4 boxes is an excellent way to kick off the weekend. 

*makes thin mint cookie sandwich* mmm .. thin mint on whole .. thin mint.. bread. delicious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Four boxes? so that means plenty to share....


----------



## OggggO

Ok, fine, I can't take it any more, I'll confess

I like *really fat women* :smitten:


----------



## activistfatgirl

BothGunsBlazing said:


> *makes thin mint cookie sandwich* mmm .. thin mint on whole .. thin mint.. bread. delicious!



I laughed way too hard at that.


----------



## stan_der_man

Ever since I plumped up a bit, I'm finding that I tend to get more cotton fuzz stuck in my belly button.

Should I start wearing polyester?

fa_man_stan


----------



## AnnMarie

fa_man_stan said:


> Ever since I plumped up a bit, I'm finding that I tend to get more cotton fuzz stuck in my belly button.
> 
> Should I start wearing polyester?
> 
> fa_man_stan



I don't know if it's things I wear or my basic belly button construction, but I NEVER EVER get lint in there. 

Am I alone?


----------



## BBWTexan

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know if it's things I wear or my basic belly button construction, but I NEVER EVER get lint in there.
> 
> Am I alone?




I also have never found lint in my belly button - which is surprising considering that it's kind of like its own little black hole.

Good thing though, cause if I go digging around in there it makes me have to pee.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

BBWTexan said:


> I also have never found lint in my belly button - which is surprising considering that it's kind of like its own little black hole.
> 
> Good thing though, cause if I go digging around in there it makes me have to pee.



Hahaha! That is like the unspoken truth of the belly button dig right there. I know I q-tip mine daily. :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know if it's things I wear or my basic belly button construction, but I NEVER EVER get lint in there.
> 
> Am I alone?



AnnMarie, That's an interesting question now since you mention that. I wonder if guy belly buttons are more prone to collecting fuzz than girl belly buttons? I would imagine that you and BBWTexan don't have the chest and belly hair that I do, it could be the hair that's catching the fuzz? I would also suspect that belly buttons at belt level are less prone to capturing particulate than b-buttons of the over-the-belt variety...

fa_man_stan


----------



## OggggO

BBWTexan said:


> Good thing though, cause if I go digging around in there it makes me have to pee.



You too? I thought I was the only one!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I had the most amazing dinner tonight. My friends took me to a Japanese SteakHouse as a thank you for watching their cats the last 2 weeks. I've never been to one before and it was AMAZING.

I had steak and shrimp and all entrees came with the following:

soup
salad
noodles
rice
vegetables
your meat
and dessert for 19.95. It was great..our chef was great and I didn't singe my eyebrows..HOT DOG>.lol


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> I had the most amazing dinner tonight. My friends took me to a Japanese SteakHouse as a thank you for watching their cats the last 2 weeks. I've never been to one before and it was AMAZING.
> 
> I had steak and shrimp and all entrees came with the following:
> 
> soup
> salad
> noodles
> rice
> vegetables
> your meat
> and dessert for 19.95. It was great..our chef was great and I didn't singe my eyebrows..HOT DOG>.lol



Ooo, fun, I love hibachi!!!  Did he do the shrimp tail flip into the pocket thing?? Or the flaming tower of onions???


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Ooo, fun, I love hibachi!!!  Did he do the shrimp tail flip into the pocket thing?? Or the flaming tower of onions???



Yes he did...He flipped a tail into his pocket, into his hat..and then took the rest of the tails and flipped them into a bowl all at once..it was totally cool

I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> I don't know if it's things I wear or my basic belly button construction, but I NEVER EVER get lint in there.
> 
> Am I alone?



I think a prerequiste in having a lint collecting navel is also having a really hairy belly.  Or a really fuzzy one.


----------



## LillyBBBW

When I shower I have to dig around in my belly button with a soft cloth, soap and water daily. My belly button is deep and tends to build up dead skin. I clean and treat it with diluted moisturizer every day. If I don't I will get terrible skin infections in there. *shudders* No lint though.


----------



## Mattness

EVERY single time I make hot tea, it is a must for me to dip the tea bag 50 times.


----------



## Zandoz

I just discovered a 3 pound box of Cheez-its in the pantry!


----------



## Tooz

I want to make millions of cakes.


----------



## Krissy12

I ate 2/3rds of an Entenmanns Fudge cake today. It was Soooooooooooooo good. 
Sugar, sugar, sugar..yum, yum, yum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I made a commitment to not eat french fries for a while (health reasons) but have still eaten them most days....:blush:


----------



## AnnMarie

Tooz said:


> I want to make millions of cakes.



I want to eat millions of cakes. I think we can work something out!


----------



## ripley

I just wrote the most awesomest post to the overfed bbw guy....before I could hit submit the thread was locked. It was a gem...smart and smartass all at once. It was a thing of beauty. 


Let's have a moment of silence.


----------



## love dubh

ripley said:


> I just wrote the most awesomest post to the overfed bbw guy....before I could hit submit the thread was locked. It was a gem...smart and smartass all at once. It was a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> Let's have a moment of silence.



*Mourns.*
(tencharactersfuckyou)


----------



## Blackjack

ripley said:


> I just wrote the most awesomest post to the overfed bbw guy....before I could hit submit the thread was locked. It was a gem...smart and smartass all at once. It was a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> Let's have a moment of silence.



PM it to me, I wanna know what it says!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I was waiting for another crack at him myself


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was waiting for another crack at him myself


 I was just going to send some random code for fun. I'm glad it wasn't
my fault.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I was going to respond to that very same thread and all of a sudden I looked at that picture I posted of the horse with the feedbag and .. well, let's just say it's kinda hard to type with one hand. 

:blink:


----------



## supersoup

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to respond to that very same thread and all of a sudden I looked at that picture I posted of the horse with the feedbag and .. well, let's just say it's kinda hard to type with one hand.
> 
> :blink:



psh, you and all the lurkers.


----------



## ripley

Blackjack said:


> PM it to me, I wanna know what it says!



I'll put it here and AnnMarie can take it away if she wants to.  If y'all think it's not that awesome of posts, don't tell me.


----------



## Tooz

AnnMarie said:


> I want to eat millions of cakes. I think we can work something out!



Well, I want to eat millions of cakes as well. You can still come over and eat them with me, though. :batting:


----------



## Blackjack

ripley said:


> I'll put it here and AnnMarie can take it away if she wants to.  If y'all think it's not that awesome of posts, don't tell me.



I want to have your babies.

I DON'T CARE IF IT'S ANATOMICALLY IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

supersoup said:


> psh, you and all the lurkers.



OVERFED STUFF

HUMAN OR ANIMAL IS HOT!

PS. I just poured an entire gallon of iced tea into my favorite houseplant.

OVERFED!!! :wubu:


----------



## ripley

Blackjack said:


> I want to have your babies.
> 
> I DON'T CARE IF IT'S ANATOMICALLY IMPOSSIBLE



You're so hot to me right now. :wubu:



And on a side note, These mods are so quick on the draw it's amazing. :bow:


----------



## supersoup

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PS. I just poured an entire gallon of iced tea into my favorite houseplant.
> 
> OVERFED!!! :wubu:



i just swallowed half an ice cube whole thanks to you boy!!

bwaahahahhaaaa


----------



## supersoup

ripley said:


> You're so hot to me right now. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> And on a side note, These mods are so quick on the draw it's amazing. :bow:



marriage, now.


----------



## AnnMarie

ripley said:


> I'll put it here and AnnMarie can take it away if she wants to.  If y'all think it's not that awesome of posts, don't tell me.



Yeah, I yanked it. It's nothing personal, but the thread was closed so it would stop, not continue on in another place. I don't need him to just come over here and continue the conversation - it's ovah (as they say in MA).


----------



## stan_der_man

So far today has been a double scoop icecream and venti strawberrys and cream day...

mystical_man_stan


----------



## ripley

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, I yanked it. It's nothing personal, but the thread was closed so it would stop, not continue on in another place. I don't need him to just come over here and continue the conversation - it's ovah (as they say in MA).





I like when you slap my wrists. Do it again. Again.



Seriously though, I understand completely. No hard feelings at all!:bow:


----------



## AnnMarie

ripley said:


> I like when you slap my wrists. Do it again. Again.



I don't respond to orders, but if you ask nicely... perhaps. 

:happy:


----------



## liz (di-va)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> PS. I just poured an entire gallon of iced tea into my favorite houseplant.



hee! hee hee


----------



## LillyBBBW

ripley said:


> I'll put it here and AnnMarie can take it away if she wants to.  If y'all think it's not that awesome of posts, don't tell me.



I want to see it too. Can I get a PM?


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> I want to see it too. Can I get a PM?



Count me in as well, please.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to respond to that very same thread and all of a sudden I looked at that picture I posted of the horse with the feedbag and .. well, let's just say it's kinda hard to type with one hand.
> 
> :blink:




"you must spread some rep around before giving it to blazing guns again"


----------



## BitsyAintMyName

hmmmm...

Well, last week I went to Mighty Taco, a local chain, twice. They have these burritos with nacho cheese, taco meat, sour cream, salsa, 2 other kinds of cheese I can't name, and mashed up taco chips in them. I always have massive foodgasms during AND afterwards but then when the afterglow fades I feel vaguely guilty about it. :eat2: 

This evening I had the remains of a 12 inch chicken finger sub my mommy bought me yesterday. All I had to do was corral two extremely energetic 9 year olds(my brother[who's on his way to being a really adorable BHM] and his best friend) while she grocery shopped. I had 3 glasses of water with it and though I wanted 1 more I knew I'd throw up if I did. :doh: I passed my usual full point and almost paid the price.


----------



## Tooz

BitsyAintMyName said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> Well, last week I went to Mighty Taco, a local chain, twice. They have these burritos with nacho cheese, taco meat, sour cream, salsa, 2 other kinds of cheese I can't name, and mashed up taco chips in them. I always have massive foodgasms during AND afterwards but then when the afterglow fades I feel vaguely guilty about it. :eat2:
> 
> This evening I had the remains of a 12 inch chicken finger sub my mommy bought me yesterday. All I had to do was corral two extremely energetic 9 year olds(my brother[who's on his way to being a really adorable BHM] and his best friend) while she grocery shopped. I had 3 glasses of water with it and though I wanted 1 more I knew I'd throw up if I did. :doh: I passed my usual full point and almost paid the price.



MIGHTY! I looooove Mighty.  Apple empanadas...oh boy.
Where did you get the sub?


----------



## BitsyAintMyName

Tooz said:


> Where did you get the sub?



Wegmans. They have some really good subs. I went to the one on Dick Road and sat in the nice area. The Sabres game was on and there where many hot guys standing around the big screen TV, while munching on subs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BitsyAintMyName said:


> hmmmm...
> 
> Well, last week I went to Mighty Taco, a local chain, twice. They have these burritos with nacho cheese, taco meat, sour cream, salsa, 2 other kinds of cheese I can't name, and mashed up taco chips in them. I always have massive foodgasms during AND afterwards but then when the afterglow fades I feel vaguely guilty about it. :eat2:
> 
> This evening I had the remains of a 12 inch chicken finger sub my mommy bought me yesterday. All I had to do was corral two extremely energetic 9 year olds(my brother[who's on his way to being a really adorable BHM] and his best friend) while she grocery shopped. I had 3 glasses of water with it and though I wanted 1 more I knew I'd throw up if I did. :doh: I passed my usual full point and almost paid the price.



Thanks for making me want Taco Bell now when I'm trying to keep that promise to myself not to eat so much fast food


----------



## ripley

LillyBBBW said:


> I want to see it too. Can I get a PM?





Tooz said:


> Count me in as well, please.



I would but I shut off my computer and now the post I had copied to my clipboard/mouse is long gone.


----------



## Tooz

BitsyAintMyName said:


> Wegmans. They have some really good subs. I went to the one on Dick Road and sat in the nice area. The Sabres game was on and there where many hot guys standing around the big screen TV, while munching on subs.



Ohho, nice. That Wegmans is really nice-- I think it's the newest one, right? I usually go to the one on Maple. I live very close to the one on Dick, though.

And, so far, John + Mary's makes my favorite chicken finger sub.


----------



## Fuzzy

I bought six of the limited edition dark chocolate Snickers with the intention of eating them all, but I've eaten one and now my tongue has a canker.


----------



## love dubh

I want a fat cat. All you NJers/college kids should know what that is.

And, on a side note, anyone who comes to see me gets a free Fat Cat. 


Google it, "Fat cat," and "rutgers."


----------



## MissToodles

if I smoked constantly, I would probably add a 100 lbs to my already impressive girth. Thank goodness it's a once in awhile thing.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I'm always a bottomless pit on Mondays...why is that? I think it's because I start eating better in tune with stomach hunger over the weekends and then when back at work on Monday...it all clashes. Anyhow, today I've already had one of my groovy super-smoothies (tea of burdock root, red clover, nettles; flax seed oil; wheat germ, strawberries, other weird stuff); pB toast; then at work a chicken sammch AND a BLT, then snackie-snack chips and then some chocolate. Oh and some cookies. Crikey.

Yeah...work. It's just not weighted toward the schedules and cycles of the human body. It's 4:48 and instead of winding down, I have more to do than when I came in... I should really be headin home! Feh.


----------



## liz (di-va)

love dubh said:


> I want a fat cat. All you NJers/college kids should know what that is.
> And, on a side note, anyone who comes to see me gets a free Fat Cat.
> Google it, "Fat cat," and "rutgers."



Ooo...I'll take one! Yum.


----------



## imfree

love dubh said:


> I want a fat cat. All you NJers/college kids should know what that is.
> 
> And, on a side note, anyone who comes to see me gets a free Fat Cat.
> 
> 
> Google it, "Fat cat," and "rutgers."


 I looked it up..............and DAMN that sounds good!!!


----------



## FaxMachine1234

I've been stuck around 190 (on average) for most of the last 5 years (since 8th grade) because I haven't been able to make up my mind about what I want to do. Sometimes I'll lost the weight, then I'll put it back on, but never really go past 190-195. Frustration.

And I'm running out of meal points because the snack shop that happens to be by my dorm uses the same ones that the cafeteria does. Damn the temptation!

Oh, and I've shamefully left my WG story unattended for months now. That's just unprofessional in the literary sphere.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I have two confessions.....

About a month ago my Dr. put me on Wellbutrin to trigger weight loss, but I was told to watch my diet and get some exercise. I confess I've eaten every damn thing I wanted (and then some :blush: ) and haven't gotten a moment of exercise. I also haven't lost a pound... :blink: 

My second confession.....

I ate a whole box of Milk Duds tonight... GOD they were good..... :eat2:


----------



## imfree

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I have two confessions.....
> 
> About a month ago my Dr. put me on Wellbutrin to trigger weight loss, but I was told to watch my diet and get some exercise. I confess I've eaten every damn thing I wanted (and then some :blush: ) and haven't gotten a moment of exercise. I also haven't lost a pound... :blink:
> 
> My second confession.....
> 
> I ate a whole box of Milk Duds tonight... GOD they were good..... :eat2:


 Being stuck in the house without a car has got me eating everything,
edible or not. The Tanita screamed 412 when I got on.
It's nice to see you posting tonight. HUGGZZ!


----------



## Gordo Mejor

Ashley said:


> Oh, Cici's. It hurts so good sometimes. I mean, the pizza is sub-par, but it's so cheap and abundant!




As an FA, I love Cici's. Seems like there is always at least one beautiful woman in it whenever I go. :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## OggggO

MissToodles said:


> if I smoked constantly, I would probably add a 100 lbs to my already impressive girth. Thank goodness it's a once in awhile thing.



Why?


----------



## imfree

Gordo Mejor said:


> As an FA, I love Cici's. Seems like there is always at least one beautiful woman in it whenever I go. :eat1: :wubu:


 Hahaha!!!, that's what I'm hoping for when ours opens here,
in Lebanon, Tn.! Now if my WILDEST fantasy comes true, I'll meet
an SSBBW who is also an FFA!!!


----------



## nuxun

OggggO said:


> Why?



Me thinks she may have been refering to something a little more "homegrown" than your standard nicotine fix.


----------



## OggggO

nuxun said:


> Me thinks she may have been refering to something a little more "homegrown" than your standard nicotine fix.



Oh.

Bleh.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I confess I've neglected this thread for a while..I'm sorry! But how many times can you say bottomless pit? really? lol

I also confess that I should have gotten a large pizza instead of a medium..it's the philly cheesesteak pizza from Dominos..it's only out every once in a while..and when it's out..I'm addicted..lol


----------



## Spanky

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I've neglected this thread for a while..I'm sorry! But how many times can you say bottomless pit? really? lol
> 
> I also confess that I should have gotten a large pizza instead of a medium..it's the philly cheesesteak pizza from Dominos..it's only out every once in a while..and when it's out..I'm addicted..lol



You poor girl. Dominos got it all wrong. What you do is hop on the subway and get yourself down to South Street in Philly, order a Pizza Steak (Philly cheesesteak with tomato sauce). 

...and I don't even want to think about cheesesteak hoagies. Damn. 

I confess I am thinking impure food thoughts right now.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Spanky said:


> You poor girl. Dominos got it all wrong. What you do is hop on the subway and get yourself down to South Street in Philly, order a Pizza Steak (Philly cheesesteak with tomato sauce).
> 
> ...and I don't even want to think about cheesesteak hoagies. Damn.
> 
> I confess I am thinking impure food thoughts right now.



tomato sauce? yuck..lol

I like this pizza though..it's good..it's filling and I ate the whole damn thing..so much for having some tomorrow for dinner.

Will you send me some philly cheesesteak? lol pwwweeeeaaasssee Spanky..lol


----------



## Spanky

MisticalMisty said:


> tomato sauce? yuck..lol
> 
> I like this pizza though..it's good..it's filling and I ate the whole damn thing..so much for having some tomorrow for dinner.
> 
> Will you send me some philly cheesesteak? lol pwwweeeeaaasssee Spanky..lol



From Minnesota, you're closer than me  

I confess I miss home (Philly) in Spring. April and May were always so great. In Minnesota we get Jan, Feb, March, March, Mud, June.....


----------



## MisticalMisty

Spanky said:


> From Minnesota, you're closer than me
> 
> I confess I miss home (Philly) in Spring. April and May were always so great. In Minnesota we get Jan, Feb, March, March, Mud, June.....



you don't have someone send you some? lol..I figured you had some in your freezer.

It's supposed to freeze tonight...at least it's not tornadoes..lol


I'm still hungry..DAMMIT


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I'm hungry too, and you guys are making me more hungry!! Pizza and cheese steaks... uuuugggg..... 

I confess, I haven't had a good binge in a while... I'm quite over due..


----------



## isotope

I have a confession.

I alter wiki entries for my own cruel intentions of seeing college students get flunked when they use it as a source.

Try and get credibility now when you think Linclon gave the Gettysburg address during a Metallica concert! Muwhahahaha..ha.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've had a craptastic day. Calling all feeders..send me food..NOW


That is all..thank you :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had some really good mexican food tonight....*sighs*  :eat1:


----------



## Blackjack

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had some really good mexican food tonight....*sighs*  :eat1:



I'm sure you'll enjoy it at 3 A.M., too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^fairies don't discuss such things..... V.V


----------



## Fuzzy

Fairies have stock in Alka-Seltzer.


----------



## Tragdor

isotope said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> I alter wiki entries for my own cruel intentions of seeing college students get flunked when they use it as a source.
> 
> Try and get credibility now when you think Linclon gave the Gettysburg address during a Metallica concert! Muwhahahaha..ha.




YOU! YOU RUINED MY MIDTERM NOW WE MUST BATTLE!


----------



## rainyday

I confess I had a really good chicken burrito the other day and now I'm kicking myself for not buying like 4 of them and freezing them. I'm _all_ about the stocking up for later. There's something about the ones from this little hole in the wall place that I can't duplicate at home.

I also confess that I can't WAIT for summer berry and melon season to be here. I always look forward to it, but this year I'm especially eager for it for some reason.


----------



## ripley

rainyday said:


> I confess I had a really good chicken burrito the other day and now I'm kicking myself for not buying like 4 of them and freezing them. I'm _all_ about the stocking up for later. There's something about the ones from this little hole in the wall place that I can't duplicate at home.
> 
> I also confess that I can't WAIT for summer berry and melon season to be here. I always look forward to it, but this year I'm especially eager for it for some reason.



No cantaloupes, please.


----------



## rainyday

ripley said:


> No cantaloupes, please.



I know! I know!


----------



## Tina

ripley said:


> No cantaloupes, please.



Why not? 'fess up.


----------



## Krissy12

I want cheesecake. That is all.


----------



## ripley

Tina said:


> Why not? 'fess up.



I hate them...it's like eating old lady perfume.


----------



## Krissy12

ripley said:


> I hate them...it's like eating old lady perfume.



I'm with you there. I can't eat melon of any kind that isn't of the water variety.


----------



## Tina

Never heard that one before, but okay. I love melon -- especially watermelon, but cantaloupe and honeydew, too.


----------



## ripley

LOVE watermelon and honeydew...but cantaloupe is just gross.


----------



## Tina

Okay, save 'em for me, then. 

I hope you like chocolate-dipped strawberries (both semi-sweet and white chocolate). They'll be decorating the cake.:eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

ripley said:


> LOVE watermelon and honeydew...but cantaloupe is just gross.



This is so disappointing. You would look really hot photographed lying in a bed of fresh sliced cantaloupe, Rip. Won't you reconsider?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I confess... I went to the Dr. on Tuesday and I am officially over the 250 pound mark.... 252 to be exact..... :blush: I'm not sure I'm happy about that...I was happy hovering in the 245 area. The actual number gets me, but eh... it's just a number right?


----------



## out.of.habit

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I confess... I went to the Dr. on Tuesday and I am officially over the 250 pound mark.... 252 to be exact..... :blush: I'm not sure I'm happy about that...I was happy hovering in the 245 area. The actual number gets me, but eh... it's just a number right?



Just a number is right. Health can't be measured by pounds, and certainly can't be measured by BMI. 'Dems the facts, Lady Violet.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Quite true, quite true. Generally I'm healthy, I just didn't want to get over that 250 lb. mark...... ugh.... So, I imagine, that would be up to me to rectify, now wouldn't it?? :doh: 

 




out.of.habit said:


> Just a number is right. Health can't be measured by pounds, and certainly can't be measured by BMI. 'Dems the facts, Lady Violet.


----------



## Pacifly

<----trying to remember 250 LOL.


----------



## AnnMarie

IC I'm 420lbs and it's fine by me. 

I thought the thread should get back on a fat happy track since that's what this particular confessional is geared around - weight board related topics.


----------



## shaz260281

ok if we can ban choclate and chrisps i would have a good diet just shame i like them the most its soooo sad but true


----------



## Tooz

I confess that I think both confession threads should be merged into one.

(That and I may eat two dinners on this fine evening.)


----------



## Fuzzy

IC I'm happy that AnnMarie is happy with that.  Just sayin'.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I confess to actually cooking something for my family's Easter gathering...Well, if you can call deviled eggs cooking....and ate about half of what I made before they got here.


----------



## Tina

Mmmmm... I adore devilled eggs. :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess to wanting another dinner roll to dip into my tub of butter........:blush:


----------



## imfree

Pacifly said:


> <----trying to remember 250 LOL.


 Same here, at 412, I'm closer to 250+250, than 250! LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I now have to confess to eating about 15 antacid tablets this evening - must be the after-effects of all the crap I have eaten today :doh:


----------



## Shy Aurora

During the spring and summer, I have trouble eating when the sun is up but at night am a bottomless pit.


----------



## ripley

Tina said:


> Okay, save 'em for me, then.
> 
> I hope you like chocolate-dipped strawberries (both semi-sweet and white chocolate). They'll be decorating the cake.:eat2:





LOVE them! Can't wait...I bet you're counting the days!






Santaclear said:


> This is so disappointing. You would look really hot photographed lying in a bed of fresh sliced cantaloupe, Rip. Won't you reconsider?





I'll cavort in them scantily clad, but I still refuse to eat any.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tooz said:


> I confess that I think both confession threads should be merged into one.
> 
> (That and I may eat two dinners on this fine evening.)



Woo! Two dinner evening!

I almost always double dip on Mondays because I can't wait until 10 PM to eat with Ryan. (He has school Monday.)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tooz said:


> I confess that I think both confession threads should be merged into one.



No..lol

This thread was never intended to be solely about food. It was to be more about the..umm..sexual side of food along with confessions about feeding, weight gain..etc. They definitely won't work together.


----------



## AnnMarie

IC I would now like to call in the proper belly rub I've never had. 

Fullll belllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Mashed potatoes, ham, roll. Yum. Ow.


----------



## butch

AnnMarie said:


> IC I would now like to call in the proper belly rub I've never had.
> 
> Fullll belllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Mashed potatoes, ham, roll. Yum. Ow.




Ah, AnnMarie, when you get a proper belly rub after a good meal, it is heaven. Granted, my first belly rub was of the exploratory variety and not a full on session, but it sure did the trick for me!


----------



## chubby.girl

I confess that I love being fat, but what I love more is watching real SSBBWs. I always dream about touching and caressing them, though i'm not a lesbian. This is somehow weird, I guess I'm just a female FA.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I was dipping my Fritos into sour cream............. but I'm not really sorry :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I think my bottomless pit days are over..and I don't know whether I should be elated...or totally sad.


----------



## speakeasy

IC that when I worked at Subway and a blonde BBW came in and asked very nicely for four layers of cheese on her sandwich, I got trembly hands from the twitterpation.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

speakeasy said:


> IC that when I worked at Subway and a blonde BBW came in and asked very nicely for four layers of cheese on her sandwich, I got trembly hands from the twitterpation.




I LUV women like that......


----------



## Tina

speakeasy said:


> IC that when I worked at Subway and a blonde BBW came in and asked very nicely for four layers of cheese on her sandwich, I got trembly hands from the twitterpation.



Would you be offended if I told you I think that's cute? 

BTW, Welcome to Dimensions!!


----------



## bigplaidpants

IC I still get all cheezy butterfly-in-the-belly around fat folk. It feels like a perpetual first-crush.


It's like how tweens are supposed to get around boybands. 


I'm 33! geesh.


<sigh> IC it feels good to confess this. <deeper sigh>


----------



## Waxwing

IC that I just ate 5 brownies. *falls down*


----------



## bigplaidpants

Waxwing said:


> IC that I just ate 5 brownies. *falls down*



You are my hero.

IC: In our house, all brownies are made with either frosting or 1/2 a bag of chocolate chips. :eat2:


----------



## Waxwing

bigplaidpants said:


> You are my hero.
> 
> IC: In our house, all brownies are made with either frosting or 1/2 a bag of chocolate chips. :eat2:



I amend that number to 6. 

And I want to come over to your house for brownies.


----------



## Spanky

About two weeks ago, in the process of increasing my life insurance policy to insure a proper safety net for my young family if I was to check out unexpectedly, I was visited by a nice lady from the insurance agency. 

See, they need to do a medical check including answering questions, taking blood and urine samples. While considering myself an FA, I have to *confess* that I do not come across large BBWs or SSBBWs in my daily travels. This morning, she visited me. 

My first thought was that it was BigCutieSasha. Visiting ME!! Wow. I mean enough of a ringer for me to try and remember where she listed her location etc. Same pretty face, and I thought same body shape and size. She stood eye-to-eye with me (6'-0") and must have been 350+. I am not good with weight estimates. Just being close really gave me pause and perspective on the size we do not see through the computer screen. 

After being thoroughly questioned about drug intake and family history, given important directions about filling the urine sample, she took my arm under hers and gave me a poke I'll not soon forget. In the arm.  

It was a nice start to the day.


----------



## speakeasy

Tina said:


> Would you be offended if I told you I think that's cute?



Not at all


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I confess I can not stop shopping for my g'daughter..I got her 10 really cute new outfits today plus a plastic wagon with toys to play in the sand..*sighs* I did the same thing when both of my kids were little and I am just repeating the same behavior..*cringes in the corner for Misty to yell at me again.LOL*:doh: 

BTW since she is the first and only g'child I think she needs all of this and so much more..At least I put the Barbies back...LOL :huh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I just popped a bubble gum bubble and it hit me in the eye.


----------



## ashmamma84

IC that my back boobies are getting a bit bigger and I am thrilled with it. I love how my body is filling out.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

IC that ^^^ is way more appealing then me hitting myself in the eye with gum


----------



## AnnMarie

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that ^^^ is way more appealing then me hitting myself in the eye with gum



It's also way more on topic for the *WB confessional*.

Unless of course you were chewing Magic Gum® that makes girls asses and bellies grow when they chew it (which would explain why it attacked you, because you're not the chick.)


----------



## Waxwing

AnnMarie said:


> It's also way more on topic for the *WB confessional*.
> 
> Unless of course you were chewing magic gum that makes girls asses and belly's grow when they chew it (which would explain why it attacked you, because you're not the chick.)



Do you have any concept of the billions you'll make when you invent that gum?


----------



## AnnMarie

Waxwing said:


> Do you have any concept of the billions you'll make when you invent that gum?



You're on to something here, and I'm fairly sure I can make it with the common household ingredients found in my kitchen. 

I have edited my original post to protect my idea.


----------



## Waxwing

AnnMarie said:


> You're on to something here, and I'm fairly sure I can make it with the common household ingredients found in my kitchen.
> 
> I have edited my original post to protect my idea.


 
You know, it's too bad that it's already in use, because "Bubblelicious" would be a perfect name.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I just ate an entire container of Whole Foods "Low Fat Chocolate Chewies" which is wholefoodsspeak for really delicious chocolate meringues I bought because I was suckered by their pretty shiny/crackly tops. I love meringues. My jaws hurt from chewing, but I couldn't help it! ah well. very yummy!

p.s. very hyper


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

I bought 4 bags of jelly beans on sale at WalGreens...By this weekend they will be gone...So I had to get 3 pkgs of cookies while I was out and about to..Those will be gone by next week...












Happy now?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

AnnMarie said:


> It's also way more on topic for the *WB confessional*.
> 
> Unless of course you were chewing Magic Gum® that makes girls asses and bellies grow when they chew it (which would explain why it attacked you, because you're not the chick.)



Hello! Willy Wonka and the Violet gum expansion scene is like .. classic in this type of thing. I was just doing a reenactment and it went poorly.


----------



## This1Yankee

liz (di-va) said:


> I just ate an entire container of Whole Foods "Low Fat Chocolate Chewies" which is wholefoodsspeak for really delicious chocolate meringues I bought because I was suckered by their pretty shiny/crackly tops. I love meringues. My jaws hurt from chewing, but I couldn't help it! ah well. very yummy!
> 
> p.s. very hyper


 

IC that when I get low-fat things, then I just eat twice as much 

Also - IC that I want Irish Nachos, Sour cream and onion pringles (whole can, just for me), a Cherry Coke made with grenadine, a REAL cheeseburger w/ fries, a whole cheesecake and a glass of water with lemon. 


**hasn't eaten ANYTHING since yesterday at midnight when I had some chicken. And before that I hadn't eaten in twelve hours. I have catching UP to do**


----------



## Tooz

I just ate two Toaster Strudel (DELICIOUS ) and IC that it's not enough, I'll be out in the kitchen downing some cereal before too long.


----------



## LillyBBBW

IC that it's 10:19 in the morning and I'm thinking about chocolate. I want M&M's, hot chocolate, a chocolate chip muffin with melted butter.... :eat2:


----------



## butch

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that it's 10:19 in the morning and I'm thinking about chocolate. I want M&M's, hot chocolate, a chocolate chip muffin with melted butter.... :eat2:



I'm thinking of a turtle cheesecake I bought last night and haven't eaten yet. I've been up for almost 3 hours, is that too soon to eat chocolate, Lilly? I don't think so, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that it's 10:19 in the morning and I'm thinking about chocolate. I want M&M's, hot chocolate, a chocolate chip muffin with melted butter.... :eat2:



Now I'm craving chocolate too. I'll be there this afternoon. 

(I had to make that comment. HAD to. I couldn't help it. Forgive me.)


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> Now I'm craving chocolate too. I'll be there this afternoon.
> 
> (I had to make that comment. HAD to. I couldn't help it. Forgive me.)



IC that I'm a thick as a brick on a stick. I sat there for a bit scratching my head thinking, "Wha....? Did I imply I had chocholate here? Is he bringing some? I don't underst........ OHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## LillyBBBW

butch said:


> I'm thinking of a turtle cheesecake I bought last night and haven't eaten yet. I've been up for almost 3 hours, is that too soon to eat chocolate, Lilly? I don't think so, but I've been wrong before.



I surrendered to my urge and bought two toasted chocolate chip bagels with butter from Finagle a Bagel. It was yummmmm.


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that I'm a thick as a brick on a stick. I sat there for a bit scratching my head thinking, "Wha....? Did I imply I had chocholate here? Is he bringing some? I don't underst........ OHHHHHHHHH!"



I'll forgive you. It's early and a shitty day outside.


----------



## liz (di-va)

This1Yankee said:


> IC that when I get low-fat things, then I just eat twice as much




Yeah...me too! In general. Try to avoid that kinda product. But these were so sh iny and *cute*.... Now I have a hangover.


----------



## AnnMarie

IC I'm in want of some really good chub lovin'. Now.

Stat!!!

Ugh, I hate that we don't have time machines and stuff.


----------



## Red

that I went to the shop just now to buy some ice cream. I fancied a lovely tasty, refreshing bowl to eat whilst looking for work and deliberating over application forms. That job in itself was enough to do me in, so I wanted a softener, something to make everything seem just a little more carefree and simple.

After careful selection I took my ice cream to the counter to pay, and the ever so lovely man behind the counter decided to ask me...

'Are you going to eat that?, it's very, very bad for and you, you know?, very bad! Or is it that you just dont care?, Tut tut, very bad!' 

I confess that thinking back about it now, I wish that I had poked him in the eye with a sharp stick, bashed him on the head with said block of frozen goodness, then skipped on home to enjoy my purchase leaving his cold twitching body on the counter to die...



When in truth I shuffled away feeling bad. Fuck me, I never knew buying ice cream was such a crime, well...to some people, I guess it is if you just happen to be a fat girl.


It has been a bad day.


----------



## love dubh

IC that 

1)I'm a tool and have "broke my vedge." No longer vegetarian,

but

2) I'm going to dining hall in a few minutes and it will be AWESOMETASTIC because I'm starving and have lived off one single bagel a day and multiple cups of coffee for the past two months (gotten for free at my job, thereby avoiding the dining hall). Not that the DH sucks. Villanova's DH sucks hard, and it is because of that experience that I now love RU's 5 dining halls. 

kbye!


----------



## Blackjack

Red said:


> 'Are you going to eat that?, it's very, very bad for and you, you know?, very bad! Or is it that you just dont care?, Tut tut, very bad!'



Wow, what an asshole! I might advise going to the manager there and complaining about it. Or going back with a brick and complaining to the kid's head with it.



AnnMarie said:


> IC I'm in want of some really good chub lovin'. Now.
> 
> Stat!!!



Well, I am free all weekend... 

(Utterly obligatory.)


----------



## activistfatgirl

I want a ridiculously large, gooey, rich dessert right about now. I'm pretty sure I've confessed this before, and I'll confess it again. It needs to be big enough to pop the SIN nerves in my brain.


----------



## Jes

ripley said:


> I hate them...it's like eating old lady perfume.



agreed! them's nasty.

pilar, however, LOVES them, rind and all!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> Well, I am free all weekend...
> 
> (Utterly obligatory.)



Hey, what happend to the chocolate? Bah! Men.


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> Hey, what happend to the chocolate? Bah! Men.



I actually figured it woulda been a bit much if I noted that I'd be in Mass. anyways.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> I actually figured it woulda been a bit much if I noted that I'd be in Mass. anyways.



Wha? You're not slaving at the meat factory this weekend? What's the occasion or have I, yet again, misunderstood something today?


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> Wha? You're not slaving at the meat factory this weekend? What's the occasion or have I, yet again, misunderstood something today?



Well, I have off tomorrow for class, but the prof is away at a conference this week and next. And for some reason, my boss doesn't have me scheduled for Saturday. Probably will be on Sunday, but still it's two days where I can just chill out.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> Well, I have off tomorrow for class, but the prof is away at a conference this week and next. And for some reason, my boss doesn't have me scheduled for Saturday. Probably will be on Sunday, but still it's two days where I can just chill out.



GOLDEN! Monday is a state holiday here so most folks will have it off, in case you hadn't already heard. Marathon is Monday too so every nutcase in the world is going to be on the roads traveling here. Heads up.


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> GOLDEN! Monday is a state holiday here so most folks will have it off, in case you hadn't already heard. Marathon is Monday too so every nutcase in the world is going to be on the roads traveling here. Heads up.



Eek! I hate traffic. 'specially CT traffic, and I have a feeling that there's gonna be quite a few CT drivers up there.

...but we're kinda doing a threadjack here.

So more on topic, IC weightily that the new Mint Chocolate Chip Poptarts are delicious.


----------



## LillyBBBW

IC that I just stole a chocolate brownie from the conference room. Now I'm on a chocolate buzz. :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that I just stole a chocolate brownie from the conference room. Now I'm on a chocolate buzz. :smitten:



I didn't know we had a conference room here. Are there any left?


----------



## stan_der_man

Santaclear said:


> LillyBBBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> IC that I just stole a chocolate brownie from the conference room. Now I'm on a chocolate buzz. :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know we had a conference room here. Are there any left?
Click to expand...


IF (I 'fess) I saw this post and raided a couple of cookies out of the Math Dept. munchy bowl that sits in their break room... I didn't know that there was a Dims conference room either? (cyber cookies aren't very flavorful I've heard... I dump stale ones out of my browser all the time...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> IC I'm in want of some really good chub lovin'. Now. Stat!!! Ugh, I hate that we don't have time machines and stuff.



That sounds like the makings of a really good plot line for a story... Hmm.


----------



## philosobear

I confess that I drank a tub of melted Ben and Jerry's for breakfast. That is a wierd start to the day!


----------



## philosobear

Red said:


> that I went to the shop just now to buy some ice cream. I fancied a lovely tasty, refreshing bowl to eat whilst looking for work and deliberating over application forms. That job in itself was enough to do me in, so I wanted a softener, something to make everything seem just a little more carefree and simple.
> 
> After careful selection I took my ice cream to the counter to pay, and the ever so lovely man behind the counter decided to ask me...
> 
> 'Are you going to eat that?, it's very, very bad for and you, you know?, very bad! Or is it that you just dont care?, Tut tut, very bad!'
> 
> I confess that thinking back about it now, I wish that I had poked him in the eye with a sharp stick, bashed him on the head with said block of frozen goodness, then skipped on home to enjoy my purchase leaving his cold twitching body on the counter to die...
> 
> 
> 
> When in truth I shuffled away feeling bad. Fuck me, I never knew buying ice cream was such a crime, well...to some people, I guess it is if you just happen to be a fat girl.
> 
> 
> It has been a bad day.



Sharrif's den of iniquity sinks yet lower. I'm sorry for your trouble...


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC.... because it made me laugh so hard, that I tried to weigh myself sunday because I didnt eat any fast food for Lent. I was 400 before Lent... and now when I step on the scale it says Err.... So I tried again and it said Err. Yeah. I can't be weighed on my nice fancy scale. Oh that made me laugh.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC.... because it made me laugh so hard, that I tried to weigh myself sunday because I didnt eat any fast food for Lent. I was 400 before Lent... and now when I step on the scale it says Err.... So I tried again and it said Err. Yeah. I can't be weighed on my nice fancy scale. Oh that made me laugh.



LOL!!! That IS funny. I read that as jumping on the scale and the scale says, "Err? :blink: " roflmao!! What the hell have you been eating girlie?? w00t!


----------



## Tina

Red said:


> I confess that thinking back about it now, I wish that I had poked him in the eye with a sharp stick, bashed him on the head with said block of frozen goodness, then skipped on home to enjoy my purchase leaving his cold twitching body on the counter to die...
> 
> When in truth I shuffled away feeling bad. Fuck me, I never knew buying ice cream was such a crime, well...to some people, I guess it is if you just happen to be a fat girl.
> 
> 
> It has been a bad day.



Dang, Red, that really sucks. That idiot had no right to say any of that to you. Maybe a complaint to the manager or owner is in order? Not working at MAC any more?


----------



## Red

Tina said:


> Dang, Red, that really sucks. That idiot had no right to say any of that to you. Maybe a complaint to the manager or owner is in order? Not working at MAC any more?




I think _he_ was the manager! Its one of those dusty little corner shops that just happen to sell kick ass cardamom Kulfi, guess I have to hunt out a new dealer now...

As for MAC, I left to persue a new career, only its taking some serious time to unravel the possible route. I am going to train to become an Art Therapist, P/T MSc over 3 years. I am going to do it nice and slow, savouring every glorious moment of study, unlike the first time!


First up though, I gotta get me some experience!


----------



## MisticalMisty

*sigh* I was so looking forward to having 2 dinners tonight..one really nice one...


Hopefully it will happen next weekend....


----------



## BigCutieSasha

LillyBBBW said:


> LOL!!! That IS funny. I read that as jumping on the scale and the scale says, "Err? :blink: " roflmao!! What the hell have you been eating girlie?? w00t!


 
I have this complete addiction to sushi and mexican food. Mexican food first off and then sushi. But yeah, I ate SOOOOOO much of it during lent. I also went to a dinner that had a chicken fried steak with sides that come on 2 plates since there is so much food... and then i got a cinnamon roll the size of my face for take home desert.... SOOOOOO yummy. "Hi, I'm Sasha, and Im addicted to food."


----------



## BBWTexan

BigCutieSasha said:


> "Hi, I'm Sasha, and Im addicted to food."



Hi, I'm Jennifer and I'm a fellow addict.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

BBWTexan said:


> Hi, I'm Jennifer and I'm a fellow addict.



You bring the Starbucks coffee.... I'll bring the Krispy Kreme doughnuts to the meetings. Maybe some bagels and shmear. :eat2: Oh, this could be a problem.


----------



## James

you should both have your meetings round my gaff... 

(any pretense to have cute fat girls round for tea & cakes eh... )


----------



## Tina

Red said:


> I think _he_ was the manager! Its one of those dusty little corner shops that just happen to sell kick ass cardamom Kulfi, guess I have to hunt out a new dealer now...


Yikes. With that kind of demeanor, I guess it will continue to be a dusty little shop, as he's not going to be attracting customers with his charm, is he.  


> As for MAC, I left to persue a new career, only its taking some serious time to unravel the possible route. I am going to train to become an Art Therapist, P/T MSc over 3 years. I am going to do it nice and slow, savouring every glorious moment of study, unlike the first time!


I design websites and one of my clients has a doctorate in psychology and specializes in art therapy. She has written several books and has travelled the world giving workshops and lectures. It's an intersting field. The best to you in this, Red.


----------



## Blackjack

Red said:


> I think _he_ was the manager!



In that case, complain to him.

With fire.


----------



## xpandimonium

Stuffer can also refer to putting pillows into your clothes to make you look fatter.. also known as padding.. I used to do it when I was a kid.. didnt exactly know why, but It got me excited. Havent done it in over 2 decades tho 



MisticalMisty said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHH..I'm really glad you explained..because I thought you meant you like to stuff your girl..lol


----------



## Zandoz

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC.... because it made me laugh so hard, that I tried to weigh myself sunday because I didnt eat any fast food for Lent. I was 400 before Lent... and now when I step on the scale it says Err.... So I tried again and it said Err. Yeah. I can't be weighed on my nice fancy scale. Oh that made me laugh.



Kind of reminds me of the time some years ago when I was sick for a week and couldn't keep anything in me for more than a few minutes...I gained 5 pounds that week.

The ERR thing...a few weeks back when I went to the new doc, the well meaning nurse insisted I had to get on the scale in spite of me telling her it wasn't going to work..."Everyone has to be weighed" After telling her it was going to be a waste of time, I stepped on...ERR..."step off and try again"...ERR..."one more time"...ERR..."Hmmm...that's never happened before".


----------



## TearInYourHand

This1Yankee said:


> Also - IC that I want Irish Nachos...



I don't know why someone hasn't asked you this but....WHAT ARE IRISH NACHOS??? They sound amazing, as I love nachos as much as I love the Irish.

It's like the pink elephant in the middle of the room...IRISH NACHOS???:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

TearInYourHand said:


> It's like the pink elephant in the middle of the room...IRISH NACHOS???:smitten:



They make me want to sing! IRISH NACHOS!! :smitten:


----------



## collegeguy2514

confession: i think im gonna stop trying to get fatter.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

TearInYourHand said:


> I don't know why someone hasn't asked you this but....WHAT ARE IRISH NACHOS??? They sound amazing, as I love nachos as much as I love the Irish.
> 
> It's like the pink elephant in the middle of the room...IRISH NACHOS???:smitten:



Check this


----------



## LillyBBBW

IC that I just busted my ball. I use a FitBall as an office chair at work. Been using it for two years now and suddenly I felt a jerk. The ball started to lower and then the whole thing split and I plopped to the floor like a sack of potatoes. My two office mates gathered around to laugh at me while I sat dumbfounded on the floor scrambling to get up. This ball was supposed to be burst proof, claiming the air will leak out slowly if punctured.

I'm not buying one of THOSE anymore. *rubs arse*


----------



## Red

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that I just busted my ball. I use a FitBall as an office chair at work. Been using it for two years now and suddenly I felt a jerk. The ball started to lower and then the whole thing split and I plopped to the floor like a sack of potatoes. My two office mates gathered around to laugh at me while I sat dumbfounded on the floor scrambling to get up. This ball was supposed to be burst proof, claiming the air will leak out slowly if punctured.
> 
> I'm not buying one of THOSE anymore. *rubs arse*



Agggh, bugger, I have one of those and I keep wondering when thats going to happen. Was it an actual Fitball or another brand? *panicking slightly*


----------



## LillyBBBW

Red said:


> Agggh, bugger, I have one of those and I keep wondering when thats going to happen. Was it an actual Fitball or another brand? *panicking slightly*



Yes, it was an actual FitBall brand, 75cm, pearl white. I weigh close to 400 pounds though so maybe that has something to do with it. But still, this ball was supposed to be good for up to 600. Be careful girlie.


----------



## Tooz

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, it was an actual FitBall brand, 75cm, pearl white. I weigh close to 400 pounds though so maybe that has something to do with it. But still, this ball was supposed to be good for up to 600. Be careful girlie.


Lawsuit, lawsuit! *Pounds fist on desk*

Seriously though, that really sucks.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Tooz said:


> Lawsuit, lawsuit! *Pounds fist on desk*
> 
> Seriously though, that really sucks.



Gawd, can you imagine? There would be footage of me waddling across television screens all over America with headlines reading, "Fledgeling 400 pound Opera Singer Sues FitBall Corp." I can see my mother clutching at her heart even now. Too late anyway, I threw the thing away and the maintenence guy has already been here to remove the evidence. Just as well.


----------



## Red

LillyBBBW said:


> Yes, it was an actual FitBall brand, 75cm, pearl white. I weigh close to 400 pounds though so maybe that has something to do with it. But still, this ball was supposed to be good for up to 600. Be careful girlie.




I think I have the same size one, but in pearl green. I'm sat on it now actually, pondering it's stability. I got it from physique . co . uk. Hmm maybe you could get a refund if it says its good for 600lb? 

Hope your not too bruised hun' :blink:


----------



## LillyBBBW

Red said:


> I think I have the same size one, but in pearl green. I'm sat on it now actually, pondering it's stability. I got it from physique . co . uk. Hmm maybe you could get a refund if it says its good for 600lb?
> 
> Hope your not too bruised hun' :blink:



I bought it on ebay two years ago. It's used fairly regularly five days a week. I would say you're safe but after two years you ought to look it over. If you see any flaws (such as the one I saw last week  ) maybe it's time to retire it and start anew. I should have stopped using it when I saw the surface gash.


----------



## Jay West Coast

IC that I made a burrito and ate it last night. Then, I went out with my dad and ate another massive plate of Mexican food. And beer. And dessert. And then upon returning home, I had candy for a second dessert.

Where does this all go?! *looks around*


----------



## Butterbelly

I had the best reuben sandwich today. I could eat another, and another...oh and another.


----------



## Waxwing

Jay West Coast said:


> IC that I made a burrito and ate it last night. Then, I went out with my dad and ate another massive plate of Mexican food. And beer. And dessert. And then upon returning home, I had candy for a second dessert.
> 
> Where does this all go?! *looks around*



Oh man, two dinner nights are the best. 



> Gawd, can you imagine? There would be footage of me waddling across television screens all over America with headlines reading, "Fledgeling 400 pound Opera Singer Sues FitBall Corp." I can see my mother clutching at her heart even now. Too late anyway, I threw the thing away and the maintenence guy has already been here to remove the evidence. Just as well.



Lilly, that made me laugh dangerously hard.


----------



## ripley

Jay West Coast said:


> IC that I made a burrito and ate it last night. Then, I went out with my dad and ate another massive plate of Mexican food. And beer. And dessert. And then upon returning home, I had candy for a second dessert.
> 
> Where does this all go?! *looks around*



*looks around* Apparently right here. And here. And over here.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Waxwing said:


> Oh man, two dinner nights are the best.



What of three dinner nights, though?

Say, sit-down, fast food (perhaps a brief visit to Dairy Queen for Blizzards, maybe fries?), and resume dinner at home?


----------



## Waxwing

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> What of three dinner nights, though?
> 
> Say, sit-down, fast food (perhaps a brief visit to Dairy Queen for Blizzards, maybe fries?), and resume dinner at home?



That would be quite an evening. I think that I would have to train for it by getting *reeeaaally* hungry first. 

You know, I've never been to a Dairy Queen. Huh. I should remedy that.


----------



## jennam

I confess... I love to be noticed by those who also love getting fatter! I love to hear their comments on MY gain!


----------



## Stormy

I confess that, a few months ago, I ate enough to make myself throw up. Youre surprised it took so long, arent you?  I know I am. I ate about 1.75 pounds of sirloin steak, a big pile of mashed potatoes and two cans of green beans. Then, while quite full but wanting that extra stuffed feeling, and to make up for the low fiber content of that meal, I drank a liter of water with a couple tablespoons of psyllium husk mixed into it. I hate to vomit, do everything I can to avoid it even if Im sick and know it would make me feel better and tried so hard to hold it all in but couldnt. When I threw up it was only the thick liquid fiber stuff. It was like my body still refused to let go of the good stuff. Then I felt much better and had ice cream later that evening. :eat2: 

The End. 

View attachment food chain.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast

ripley said:


> *looks around* Apparently right here. And here. And over here.



Rip, are you poking my tummy?!


----------



## curvalicious

I confess that after giving up candy and other forms of sweets for 40 days for Lent, I've devoured so much more candy that I've ever dreamed of.
And it has never tasted any better!!


----------



## bigplaidpants

IC that our local Target had Easter candy 90% this weekend. Magnoliagrows and I bought *40 * medium and large bags of Easter color M&M's in Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate, and Peanut Butter varieties. $120 worth of M&M's for $12.


----------



## Tad

Stormy said:


> I confess that, a few months ago, I ate enough to make myself throw up.



That I've never done. Although I came pretty close a couple of times. I can easily imagine how this could happen. I don't stuff myself that much in general, but there have been a couple of occasions where I've seen how much I could eat, and really hit that limit.

-Ed


----------



## bigplaidpants

bigplaidpants said:


> IC that our local Target had Easter candy 90% this weekend. Magnoliagrows and I bought *40 * medium and large bags of Easter color M&M's in Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate, and Peanut Butter varieties. $120 worth of M&M's for $12.



Ooops. Just clarifying that's 90% *OFF*.  

not that any of you couldn't figure that out


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigplaidpants said:


> Ooops. Just clarifying that's 90% *OFF*.
> 
> not that any of you couldn't figure that out



Do I detect a kindred bargain hunter from hell like myself? :shocked:   

I never brag about how much money I spend- only about all the money I save :bow:


----------



## BBWTexan

bigplaidpants said:


> IC that our local Target had Easter candy 90% this weekend. Magnoliagrows and I bought *40 * medium and large bags of Easter color M&M's in Milk Chocolate, Dark Chocolate, and Peanut Butter varieties. $120 worth of M&M's for $12.




IC I want to come over to your house. 

I'm not big on candy, but I do loves me some M&Ms.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Waxwing said:


> That would be quite an evening. I think that I would have to train for it by getting *reeeaaally* hungry first.
> 
> You know, I've never been to a Dairy Queen. Huh. I should remedy that.



Oh, hell yeah. Set it up for a Friday night where you'd skipped eating since Thursday lunch; it'd be fun as hell.

Dairy Queens are *delicious*.


----------



## ripley

Jay West Coast said:


> Rip, are you poking my tummy?!



Heh...no, my own! You don't look like you ever put on a pound, lol, so I think they all find me.


----------



## Mr. 23

I'm getting fat and I like it.

But I suppose that's not so earthshattering around here.


----------



## stan_der_man

Mr. 23 said:


> I'm getting fat and I like it.
> But I suppose that's not so earthshattering around here.



A perfectly valid confession in my opinion! My confessions here are not that impressive by Dims standards either, I would imagine...

-----------------------------------------

This is a triple 'fession session...
I'F that for the first time ever, I was able to drink a Venti Strawberries and Cream with it resting on the top of my stomach while driving! That is actually quite handy on winding mountain roads...

Also, the last time that I walked into Starbuck's at the Redlands Target store, the lady at the counter knew (without asking) what I was going to order; I asked if that meant that I was a "regular", she said "probably".

Thirdly... I don't know if this is really 'fessing something, or just revealing an inner secret, but it is fat related... I consider seeing a fat girl to be good luck, and if they smile at me, more so (I know, Dimensions is the luckiest place on earth...  )... Long story made short; last Thursday, saw fat girl, she smiled...

fa_man_stan


----------



## KHayes666

BBWTexan said:


> IC I want to come over to your house.
> 
> I'm not big on candy, but I do loves me some M&Ms.



Next time you get M&M's can you pick me up some skittles? lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Mrs. Fuzzy is on the road and won't reach her destination until later tonight.

I'm so worried and angst that something bad will happen. And I won't call because I'm afraid that she'll wreck trying to answer the cell phone.

And I just finished off a box of GS Samoa Cookies. :blush:


----------



## Mr. 23

fa_man_stan said:


> A perfectly valid confession in my opinion! My confessions here are not that impressive by Dims standards either, I would imagine...
> -----------------------------------------
> This is a triple 'fession session...
> I'F that for the first time ever, I was able to drink a Venti Strawberries and Cream with it resting on the top of my stomach while driving! That is actually quite handy on winding mountain roads...
> 
> fa_man_stan



Yeah, I guess a confession needn't be anything grand and new, just honest.

Though it does sound like your belly is a few sizes bigger than mine.


----------



## ripley

I confess I think big_gurl_lvr is cute as a button. :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^ you shameless flirt


----------



## Waxwing

I confess that I just ate 830 calories worth of butter cookies.

:doh:


----------



## Blackjack

Waxwing said:


> I confess that I just ate 830 calories worth of butter cookies.
> 
> :doh:



They sure as hell tasted good, though, I know for a fact.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Waxwing said:


> I confess that I just ate 830 calories worth of butter cookies.
> 
> :doh:



I think sometimes you *need* to do stuff like that. It's hard to give yourself permission, but shit, life is short.


----------



## Waxwing

Blackjack said:


> They sure as hell tasted good, though, I know for a fact.



That they did, which is why I'm deciding that this particular gut bust was worth it. Even if I do have the sugar shakes now.


----------



## Waxwing

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think sometimes you *need* to do stuff like that. It's hard to give yourself permission, but shit, life is short.



You're right, and when you do it can be really satisfying and fun.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Waxwing said:


> You're right, and when you do it can be really satisfying and fun.



Especially with an eating partner. :eat2: 

IC I do miss having someone to binge with.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Waxwing said:


> I confess that I just ate 830 calories worth of butter cookies.
> 
> :doh:




That's all? 

Lightweight  


But damnit, for that kind of calorie count- IT'S GOTTA HAVE SOME CHOCOLATE IN IT!


----------



## Big D Guy

Red said:


> After careful selection I took my ice cream to the counter to pay, and the ever so lovely man behind the counter decided to ask me...
> 
> 'Are you going to eat that?, it's very, very bad for and you, you know?, very bad! Or is it that you just dont care?, Tut tut, very bad!'



I hate hypocrites. This like a drug dealer who tells you not to smoke the dope he just sold you.


----------



## Famouslastwords

MisticalMisty said:


> What do you mean by stuffer? I've heard that term, but not sure what exactly it entails.....or is it just obvious and I'm clueless? lol



I thought it meant she was a closet stuffer in the same way I'm a closet stuffer....as in buy clothes and put them all in the closet (which is already full of clothes).

IC that I'm trying to lose weight but half assedly. As in, I'm exercising but not watching what I eat :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

Waxwing said:


> I confess that I just ate 830 calories worth of butter cookies.
> 
> :doh:



That's the problem with those big tins of Danish Butter cookies.. So good, if you have it in reach while Dimming, or some other distracting activity.. its possible you're going to eat until there is no more. Regardless how many there are..


----------



## Waxwing

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's all?
> 
> Lightweight
> 
> 
> But damnit, for that kind of calorie count- IT'S GOTTA HAVE SOME CHOCOLATE IN IT!



You didn't hear what I had for dinner.


----------



## sweetnnekked

I sometimes buy extra-large pizzas while my roomie is out at work, eat them in one or two sittings, and hide the boxes in my bedroom so she doesn't know!


----------



## chickadee

I just had a milk chocolate caramel Ghiradelli chocolate bar.

I usually buy the cheap-o chocolate. This was a wonderful experience, although now I feel slightly guilty.


----------



## Pacifly

I confess that I forgot my guy was supposed to be watching his carbs and brought home a pound of macaroni salad and a seven-layer cake. I confess I just told a lie: I didn't forget, I got tired of skinless chicken breasts and salads with fat-free dressing. I confess this only took about four days. 

I confess he's not watching his carbs today. :wubu:


----------



## stan_der_man

I'm starting to realize that cotton boxer shorts are no match for human fat cells full of Strawberries and Cream Frappuccino.

fa_man_stan


----------



## cactopus

Red said:


> I think _he_ was the manager! Its one of those dusty little corner shops that just happen to sell kick ass cardamom Kulfi, guess I have to hunt out a new dealer now...
> 
> As for MAC, I left to persue a new career, only its taking some serious time to unravel the possible route. I am going to train to become an Art Therapist, P/T MSc over 3 years. I am going to do it nice and slow, savouring every glorious moment of study, unlike the first time!
> 
> 
> First up though, I gotta get me some experience!



I have a friend who is an Art Therapist.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I would like to wallow in a vat of Chubby Hubby, please. I'll take the ice cream or the man at this point. 

ETA: Though if it's not ice cream, I better shower first.


----------



## butch

activistfatgirl said:


> I would like to wallow in a vat of Chubby Hubby, please. I'll take the ice cream or the man at this point.
> 
> ETA: Though if it's not ice cream, I better shower first.



Why can't you have both? Wallow in a vat of Chubby Hubby with a Chubby Hubby?


----------



## activistfatgirl

butch said:


> Why can't you have both? Wallow in a vat of Chubby Hubby with a Chubby Hubby?



I want to dream small. My life is so far from the joy of either that I don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## butch

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to dream small. My life is so far from the joy of either that I don't want to get my hopes up!



Awww, AFG. Whats the point of dreaming if we don't dream big, er, um, chubby? Hope you find your joy soon.


----------



## MisticalMisty

so...I just realized..I'm as round as I am tall..LMFAO

Go me?


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> so...I just realized..I'm as round as I am tall..LMFAO
> 
> Go me?



Yeah, my hips are "taller" than me... lol  Yay for skewed ratios!


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, my hips are "taller" than me... lol  Yay for skewed ratios!



I was talking to some guy and I was like..I'm 64 inches of fat girl deliciousness..and then I realized I'm 64 inches round too..LOL


----------



## bigplaidpants

activistfatgirl said:


> I would like to wallow in a vat of Chubby Hubby, please. I'll take the ice cream or the man at this point.
> 
> ETA: Though if it's not ice cream, I better shower first.





butch said:


> Why can't you have both? Wallow in a vat of Chubby Hubby with a Chubby Hubby?





activistfatgirl said:


> I want to dream small. My life is so far from the joy of either that I don't want to get my hopes up!





butch said:


> Awww, AFG. Whats the point of dreaming if we don't dream big, er, um, chubby? Hope you find your joy soon.



Argh! <gasp> How did I miss this!?

May the record show, bigplaidpants is both chubby and a hubby. And, he is completely taken by intelligent woman of immense wit and substance.

.....but, alas.....he does not swing.

Even if deemed unworthy, the fantasy, like Cool Whip, was wonderfully sweet, albeit not long lasting.

<elbow resting on the window sill, his head falls in his hand discontented>


----------



## butch

bigplaidpants said:


> Argh! <gasp> How did I miss this!?
> 
> May the record show, bigplaidpants is both chubby and a hubby. And, he is completely taken by intelligent woman of immense wit and substance.
> 
> .....but, alas.....he does not swing.
> 
> Even if deemed unworthy, the fantasy, like Cool Whip, was wonderfully sweet, albeit not long lasting.
> 
> <elbow resting on the window sill, his head falls in his hand discontented>



I loved this response, BPP. We all need a little Cool Whip fantasies once in a while!


----------



## activistfatgirl

BPP, adorable man you, you've hit upon the precise problems of my predicament.

I can not take someone else's Chubby Hubby (but ever looking for the swinging ones :wubu: ), and I do not have a working freezer to cool my pint of Chubby Hubby. 

I too will leave this thread empty handed and full of discontent.


----------



## ashmamma84

MisticalMisty said:


> so...I just realized..I'm as round as I am tall..LMFAO
> 
> Go me?



Okay, rep to you for literally making me laugh out loud! And you're right - go you!


----------



## MissToodles

activistfatgirl said:


> BPP, adorable man you, you've hit upon the precise problems of my predicament.
> 
> I can not take someone else's Chubby Hubby (but ever looking for the swinging ones :wubu: ), and I do not have a working freezer to cool my pint of Chubby Hubby.
> 
> I too will leave this thread empty handed and full of discontent.



Heelloooo, a pint is one serving, your own indivdual dixie cup. No freezer is needed!.


----------



## Zandoz

I confess that I'm doing a fat Mr Clean impression today. Last night wife sheared me, and today the only T in the drawer is 2 or more sizes too small.

I also confess that today, daughter laughs when ever she sees me.


----------



## bigplaidpants

MisticalMisty said:


> so...I just realized..I'm as round as I am tall..LMFAO
> 
> Go me?





AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, my hips are "taller" than me... lol  Yay for skewed ratios!



(of course, this is not lost on the posters)

This is so classical FA. Strikes me as core to what the name "Dimensions" is supposed to get at.

Screw bust X waist X hips. LxWxH is where it's at.....lol.

<please, no FA start a "what's your body's volume thread?">


----------



## This1Yankee

THIS, my dear, is Irish Nachos (or at least, my favoritest version, from my favoritest pub):

Our Famous Irish Nachos Fried diced potatoes, lightly accented with ranch dressing, topped off with tomatoes, jalapenos, shredded sharp cheddar, smoked bacon, and scallions.*
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

This1Yankee said:


> THIS, my dear, is Irish Nachos (or at least, my favoritest version, from my favoritest pub):
> 
> Our Famous Irish Nachos Fried diced potatoes, lightly accented with ranch dressing, topped off with tomatoes, jalapenos, shredded sharp cheddar, smoked bacon, and scallions.*
> *




OMG OMG OMG ................................ DID YOU SAY RANCH DRESSING AND POTATOES AND CHEESE AND BACON ?!?! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## bigplaidpants

This1Yankee said:


> THIS, my dear, is Irish Nachos (or at least, my favoritest version, from my favoritest pub):
> 
> Our Famous Irish Nachos Fried diced potatoes, lightly accented with ranch dressing, topped off with tomatoes, jalapenos, shredded sharp cheddar, smoked bacon, and scallions.*
> *



OK. We gotta do a night out for "the munchies" sometime.

This reminds me, kinda, of a local favorite called Bleu Cheese Steak Fries.

Potato wedges, baked; poured over with chunky bleu cheese and bleu cheese dressing; topped with tomatoes, real bacon, and scallions.

IC...I love these things, and I believe they should be free in America.

BTW, T1Y. Nice pic in the recents thread.  Had that classy camera-phone portrait feel....

Fairy? You and your green eyes are invited.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bigplaidpants said:


> OK. We gotta do a night out for "the munchies" sometime.
> 
> This reminds me, kinda, of a local favorite called Bleu Cheese Steak Fries.
> 
> Potato wedges, baked; poured over with chunky bleu cheese and bleu cheese dressing; topped with tomatoes, real bacon, and scallions.
> 
> IC...I love these things, and I believe they should be free in America.
> 
> BTW, T1Y. Nice pic in the recents thread.  Had that classy camera-phone portrait feel....
> 
> *Fairy? You and your green eyes are invited.*




*Flutters eyelashes and curtsies low*
I just need ranch instead of bleu cheese


----------



## This1Yankee

bigplaidpants said:


> OK. We gotta do a night out for "the munchies" sometime.
> 
> This reminds me, kinda, of a local favorite called Bleu Cheese Steak Fries.
> 
> Potato wedges, baked; poured over with chunky bleu cheese and bleu cheese dressing; topped with tomatoes, real bacon, and scallions.
> 
> IC...I love these things, and I believe they should be free in America.
> 
> BTW, T1Y. Nice pic in the recents thread.  Had that classy camera-phone portrait feel....
> 
> Fairy? You and your green eyes are invited.


 
Wasn't that nice?! It felt all pixelated. And can I GET my hair to look like that again? No. But my stylist only charges $10 to straight iron and style it, so I am going to do that more often (read: every morning). 

And yes, I am down for all food runnings involving fries covered with cheese, bacon, sour cream, tomatoes, and dressing. MM.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I am currently obsessed with curly fries. So.damn.good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^just as long as you don't try pilfering our dressing covered ones .......


----------



## This1Yankee

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am currently obsessed with curly fries. So.damn.good.


 
Dip them in Arby's Horsey sauce. Even better (if you like spicy stuff). GAH! STOP! Cookies, curly fries, sheesh...if I have a heart attack, it's your fault.


----------



## activistfatgirl

MissToodles said:


> Heelloooo, a pint is one serving, your own indivdual dixie cup. No freezer is needed!.



Nah, too much ice cream makes me woozy. There's two servings in those bad boys in my world. (But never 4!)


----------



## MisticalMisty

I confess I had a chub-love free birthday..and it makes me sad


----------



## Ample Pie

I confess that I can no longer remember why I used to be so enchanted by cheese. It used to kind of seem like the end all be all in yummy gooey comfort food and now it just seems...kind of blah.


----------



## supersoup

Rebecca said:


> I confess that I can no longer remember why I used to be so enchanted by cheese. It used to kind of seem like the end all be all in yummy gooey comfort food and now it just seems...kind of blah.



saddies.

i just bought, am going to cook, and will consume in its entirety, one of those family sized stouffer mac-n-cheese things. YUM.


----------



## Ample Pie

*drools*

I need a cheese renaissance.


----------



## AnnMarie

supersoup said:


> saddies.
> 
> i just bought, am going to cook, and will consume in its entirety, one of those family sized stouffer mac-n-cheese things. YUM.



Oh hell yeah. Stouffer's Mac and Cheese is the best!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie

IC that I think my belly actually grew in front of my eyes this weekend. I noticed driving on Friday that it seemed smaller/normal, then yesterday while out (granted, after a HUGE lunch) it was GIGANTIC!!!!!!! Like, spreading out in front of me, table on an airplane huge. 

Yup, it's got a life of its own! I think it was smiling.


----------



## supersoup

gawrsh i love cheese. forever!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Rebecca said:


> I confess that I can no longer remember why I used to be so enchanted by cheese. It used to kind of seem like the end all be all in yummy gooey comfort food and now it just seems...kind of blah.



I think you need to discover a new cheese. Or two.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> IC that I think my belly actually grew in front of my eyes this weekend. I noticed driving on Friday that it seemed smaller/normal, then yesterday while out (granted, after a HUGE lunch) it was GIGANTIC!!!!!!! Like, spreading out in front of me, table on an airplane huge.
> 
> Yup, it's got a life of its own! I think it was smiling.



IMO, I think all of you was smiling.


----------



## Friday

IC I have a stash of those 20 ozs Stouffer Mac n Cheeses in the freezer for emergencies. I think tonight might qualify.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

I really try but no matter what I do I just seem to get fatter and fatter.... oooh blueberries and vanilla ice cream.. I am pre-destined to be a fat girl ooo la la


----------



## Zandoz

AnnMarie said:


> IC that I think my belly actually grew in front of my eyes this weekend. I noticed driving on Friday that it seemed smaller/normal, then yesterday while out (granted, after a HUGE lunch) it was GIGANTIC!!!!!!! Like, spreading out in front of me, table on an airplane huge.
> 
> Yup, it's got a life of its own! I think it was smiling.



I thought it was just mine that did that...LOL. My guages are the narrow shower door and how I fit behind the wheel in the car...and I sometimes see huge differences, sometimes just morning to evening. <shrug>


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC I have now officially broken my computer chair. Normally it can be adjusted to go up and down. But now when I sit on it, it just goes down. And I was leaning over to the side to get something the other day and I heard a bit SNAP! Yeah.... its totally dead now. I might as well be balancing on a yoga ball! hehe Oh well. Not bad for a Goodwill chair for 10 bucks. It lasted about 2 years.


----------



## Spanky

Coaching baseball last night in brown cargo pants (shorts) covering first base practice throws from the kids. Reached out for the first catch and <rip>. Figured it was one of the back pockets. Then stretched for the second catch and <RRRRRIIIIIPPPPP>. Upon feeling the cool breeze knew there was trouble "down south" :blush: 

Managed to coach the rest of the practice trying to keep my ass pointed to the outfield.


----------



## taetaegrrl

Mine hasn't completely broken yet, but whenever I plop down on it, it makes a "hiss" sound and goes about half-way down, if it was all the way up to start with.

I always have to get back up, pull the lever so it goes back up, and then sit down again slowly. After a few hours, it always seems to work its way back down again anyway.

Not sure if it just has a slow leak or if I'm just too heavy for it?




BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I have now officially broken my computer chair. Normally it can be adjusted to go up and down. But now when I sit on it, it just goes down. And I was leaning over to the side to get something the other day and I heard a bit SNAP! Yeah.... its totally dead now. I might as well be balancing on a yoga ball! hehe Oh well. Not bad for a Goodwill chair for 10 bucks. It lasted about 2 years.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Spanky said:


> Managed to coach the rest of the practice trying to keep my ass pointed to the outfield.



hah! not that easy to do--


----------



## marlowegarp

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I really try but no matter what I do I just seem to get fatter and fatter.... oooh blueberries and vanilla ice cream.. I am pre-destined to be a fat girl ooo la la



I'm actually at my skinniest now, but when I give in, it will be to blueberries and vanilla ice cream. And the Double Stuf Oreos shoved into the whole concoction.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

taetaegrrl said:


> Mine hasn't completely broken yet, but whenever I plop down on it, it makes a "hiss" sound and goes about half-way down, if it was all the way up to start with.
> 
> I always have to get back up, pull the lever so it goes back up, and then sit down again slowly. After a few hours, it always seems to work its way back down again anyway.
> 
> Not sure if it just has a slow leak or if I'm just too heavy for it?



Thats how mine started. But now it just slides all the way down when i sit on it and doesnt come back up at all.


----------



## Ample Pie

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats how mine started. But now it just slides all the way down when i sit on it and doesnt come back up at all.




it's the same thing with mine . Good to know I'm not alone. haha


----------



## liz (di-va)

Rebecca said:


> it's the same thing with mine . Good to know I'm not alone. haha



every office chair I've ever had does that eventually...

Yers in better fat girl hydraulics


----------



## Zandoz

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I have now officially broken my computer chair. Normally it can be adjusted to go up and down. But now when I sit on it, it just goes down. And I was leaning over to the side to get something the other day and I heard a bit SNAP! Yeah.... its totally dead now. I might as well be balancing on a yoga ball! hehe Oh well. Not bad for a Goodwill chair for 10 bucks. It lasted about 2 years.





taetaegrrl said:


> Mine hasn't completely broken yet, but whenever I plop down on it, it makes a "hiss" sound and goes about half-way down, if it was all the way up to start with.
> 
> I always have to get back up, pull the lever so it goes back up, and then sit down again slowly. After a few hours, it always seems to work its way back down again anyway.
> 
> Not sure if it just has a slow leak or if I'm just too heavy for it?





BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats how mine started. But now it just slides all the way down when i sit on it and doesnt come back up at all.





Rebecca said:


> it's the same thing with mine . Good to know I'm not alone. haha





liz (di-va) said:


> every office chair I've ever had does that eventually...
> 
> Yers in better fat girl hydraulics




I go through an office chair about one a year...expensive or cheap. From day one, the cylinders never hold me...if they don't just "thunk" to the bottom, it's like a slow down elevator ride. I'm particularly hard on the casters...right now have two perfectly good otherwise chairs with broken casters. I keep hoping that I'll get another chair with casters that will exchange with one of the two, but so far I just have my own little office chair salvage yard.


----------



## collegeguy2514

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I really try but no matter what I do I just seem to get fatter and fatter.... oooh blueberries and vanilla ice cream.. I am pre-destined to be a fat girl ooo la la



and thats bad?


----------



## Ample Pie

Not only do I drink the milk from the bowl after I finish my cereal, I also drink the melted butter from the bowl after I finish my broccoli.

Additionally, my favorite kind of ice cream is on sale--10 bux for 10 pints. I'm thinking of indulging.


----------



## taetaegrrl

Hmm.... I wonder how much more I need to gain to make those cylinders thunk to the bottom every time I sit? I'm probably getting close. (My last boyfriend sure would have been impressed if I could do that, too. Hehe.)

I can't say I ever had problems with casters on office chairs I've owned, but I've seen that before with ones other people used - where the wheels got a "flat spot" after a while.

I do know I can destroy the seats on those cheap little "secretarial" office chairs with no arms like they sell at K-Mart for about $30. I cracked the whole front part of the seat, all the way across, on 2 of them before. I have really big, muscular legs, so if I'm sitting high up enough so my feet are dangling, the front of those seats feel like they're close to snapping already. When I'm not careful and I sit close to the edge of the seat, instead of all the way back in it, I can practically snap them on-demand if I absent-mindedly bend my knees, holding my feet off the ground.

They really do need to design these things better!




Zandoz said:


> I go through an office chair about one a year...expensive or cheap. From day one, the cylinders never hold me...if they don't just "thunk" to the bottom, it's like a slow down elevator ride. I'm particularly hard on the casters...right now have two perfectly good otherwise chairs with broken casters. I keep hoping that I'll get another chair with casters that will exchange with one of the two, but so far I just have my own little office chair salvage yard.


----------



## Zandoz

taetaegrrl said:


> Hmm.... I wonder how much more I need to gain to make those cylinders thunk to the bottom every time I sit? I'm probably getting close. (My last boyfriend sure would have been impressed if I could do that, too. Hehe.)
> 
> I can't say I ever had problems with casters on office chairs I've owned, but I've seen that before with ones other people used - where the wheels got a "flat spot" after a while.
> 
> I do know I can destroy the seats on those cheap little "secretarial" office chairs with no arms like they sell at K-Mart for about $30. I cracked the whole front part of the seat, all the way across, on 2 of them before. I have really big, muscular legs, so if I'm sitting high up enough so my feet are dangling, the front of those seats feel like they're close to snapping already. When I'm not careful and I sit close to the edge of the seat, instead of all the way back in it, I can practically snap them on-demand if I absent-mindedly bend my knees, holding my feet off the ground.
> 
> They really do need to design these things better!




My caster problem is not flat-spotting them...it's completely snapping them off...LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Spanky said:


> Coaching baseball last night in brown cargo pants (shorts) covering first base practice throws from the kids. Reached out for the first catch and <rip>. Figured it was one of the back pockets. Then stretched for the second catch and <RRRRRIIIIIPPPPP>. Upon feeling the cool breeze knew there was trouble "down south" :blush:
> 
> Managed to coach the rest of the practice trying to keep my ass pointed to the outfield.




LOL- neener neener neener

*laughs and points*  :happy:



Most of the ladies were probably happy though


----------



## This1Yankee

I AM SO HUNGRY!!!

I am trying to hold out because the breakfast things here are SO overpriced, and I am going to get this enormous slice of pizza with my co-worker Angie (it's my last day at work!) and then they are having a party for me with CAKE.


----------



## TCUBOB

supersoup said:


> gawrsh i love cheese. forever!!!!



The greatness of the Stouffers Mac & Cheese shall never be doubted and always be defended as long as I still draw breath. I challenge to the death any who would speak ill against it. I will smite thee with my mighty spatula of fury.


----------



## Jes

TCUBOB said:


> The greatness of the Stouffers Mac & Cheese shall never be doubted and always be defended as long as I still draw breath. I challenge to the death any who would speak ill against it. I will smite thee with my mighty spatula of fury.


you gonna give us the Aunt Jemima treatment, Bob? I've been waiting for that my whole life!!


----------



## TCUBOB

Jes said:


> you gonna give us the Aunt Jemima treatment, Bob? I've been waiting for that my whole life!!



Well, if you WANT a syrup massage followed up by a vigorous tongue-licking, sure, I can do that........but I warn you.....put down a tarp. Or plastic. And get out the hose.

Bob 

P. S. I have VERY strong hands. And strong thumbs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TCUBOB said:


> Well, if you WANT a syrup massage followed up by a vigorous tongue-licking, sure, I can do that........but I warn you.....put down a tarp. Or plastic. And get out the hose.
> 
> Bob
> 
> P. S. I have VERY strong hands. And strong thumbs.




GOOD LAWD! this sounds so hot.................. :smitten:  :bow:


----------



## TCUBOB

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> GOOD LAWD! this sounds so hot.................. :smitten:  :bow:



It's a hop skip and a jump up I-95 to find out for sure, darlin'


----------



## collegeguy2514

so a girl i've known since jr high recently lost some weight. not a whole lot, maybe 20 lbs. and i actually think she looks better.:blush:


----------



## Ned Sonntag

collegeguy2514 said:


> so a girl i've known since jr high recently lost some weight. not a whole lot, maybe 20 lbs. and i actually think she looks better.:blush:


 Yipes what a buzzkill.


----------



## rainyday

Zandoz said:


> I keep hoping that I'll get another chair with casters that will exchange with one of the two, but so far I just have my own little office chair salvage yard.



Salvage yard here too, only there's no salvaging them. Got three mangled ones that have accumulated in the garage waiting to go to the dump. I think I've only broken casters once. It's always the hydraulics that get me.


----------



## Waxwing

collegeguy2514 said:


> so a girl i've known since jr high recently lost some weight. not a whole lot, maybe 20 lbs. and i actually think she looks better.:blush:



Well, everyone is different. Some people do look better smaller, and some look divine with more weight. 

IC that I just ate those damned butter cookies again and now I feel sick.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Waxwing said:


> Well, everyone is different. Some people do look better smaller, and some look divine with more weight.
> 
> IC that I just ate those damned butter cookies again and now I feel sick.



You really need some better cookies.......:eat1:


----------



## Zandoz

rainyday said:


> Salvage yard here too, only there's no salvaging them. Got three mangled ones that have accumulated in the garage waiting to go to the dump. I think I've only broken casters once. It's always the hydraulics that get me.




There is a relatively cheap get-around fix for the broken cylinders if there is a good plumbing supply near by. Set the char at the height you want, then measure the distance between the base that the cylinder sits in, and the bottom of the chair mechanism that fits on the cylinder. Then measure the diameter of the cylinder. Remove the seat from the cylinder (usually just a press fit that a few wacks with a hammer will release). Have the plumbing supply place cut out a length of pipe that is slightly larger in inside diameter than the cylinder. Slide the pipe over the cylinder, then replace the seat. It will not be adjustable any more, but it will maintain the seat height.


----------



## rainyday

Zandoz said:


> There is a relatively cheap get-around fix for the broken cylinders if there is a good plumbing supply near by. Set the char at the height you want, then measure the distance between the base that the cylinder sits in, and the bottom of the chair mechanism that fits on the cylinder. Then measure the diameter of the cylinder. Remove the seat from the cylinder (usually just a press fit that a few wacks with a hammer will release). Have the plumbing supply place cut out a length of pipe that is slightly larger in inside diameter than the cylinder. Slide the pipe over the cylinder, then replace the seat. It will not be adjustable any more, but it will maintain the seat height.



Wow, good idea for chairs that are stuck in the down position (have one of those). My main problem though is the cylinders shoot up and then will never retract again unless weight is on them. I think we discussed this once before and you recommended a release button to look for, but after examining my chairs I never could find one.


----------



## butch

I confess that I so want to respond to the 'how much you can eat in one sitting' thread, but I don't want to share that info with the world. I say this after just posting my measurements in the flying thread over on the main board, so what is my problem? Hell, I've told people about some of my major binges, so I'm not ashamed of them. I recently gained 6 pounds in one week due to my enormous eating capacity, and most of that was gained in public, so this shyness is quite the paradox.


----------



## Jes

TCUBOB said:


> Well, if you WANT a syrup massage followed up by a vigorous tongue-licking, sure, I can do that........but I warn you.....put down a tarp. Or plastic. And get out the hose.
> 
> Bob
> 
> P. S. I have VERY strong hands. And strong thumbs.



while i'm not saying 'no' to this, the aunt jemima treatment really has more to do with the spatula, i think...


----------



## TCUBOB

Jes said:


> while i'm not saying 'no' to this, the aunt jemima treatment really has more to do with the spatula, i think...



Well, then you need to ask for More Spatula, because I associate her more with syrup....but I can go either way just for you, Jes......because you're that special... 

Though let me tell you, what I can do to backs, feet, hands, legs, arms, necks, shoulders......other parts.....with these hands and thumbs shouldn't be discounted. I'm not sayin' I'm good....I'm just sayin' that I've had my share of compliments.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^What's wrong with syrup? It's great when you pour it on and lick it off a.....oooppps, nevermind :blush:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^What's wrong with syrup? It's great when you pour it on and lick it off a.....oooppps, nevermind :blush:



Must we remind you of your "Urban Cougar" status?

Now wait here while I go get syrup. LoL j/k!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I just ate an entire bag of Hershey Kisses & I am feeling ultra squishy at the moment. Haha .. and all those wrappers are sort of pretty. I mean, all huddled up together. SHINY.


----------



## supersoup

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just ate an entire bag of Hershey Kisses & I am feeling ultra squishy at the moment. Haha .. and all those wrappers are sort of pretty. I mean, all huddled up together. SHINY.



you have to put them all together and make something. not just a ball either. hypothetically speaking...if i would have eaten a whole bag myself...i'd make a star shape. NOT THAT I'VE DONE IT BEFORE.


----------



## eightyseven

My confession... I have a stomachache. Boring, I know. It really hurts though and I can't sleep.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I want some oreo icecream right now. Or maybe some french vanilla with fresh raspberries on top. OMG :eat2:


----------



## cosenteno36

I have to confess that I am terrified to be open about being an FA. I struggle with it a lot and as much as I would like to tell my family I find it really difficult considering I am already a somewhat estranged from them as is. 

So there is my confession


----------



## AnnaBanana

Don't know if I could ever begin or leave a confessional, I guess I would have to learn the lingo first.

Hi all. 

I like my men big, my women petite, and my food slow cooked.


----------



## gunther

Rebecca said:


> Not only do I drink the milk from the bowl after I finish my cereal...



The only time I use milk is when I eat cereal. Unless the moo juice contains the chocolate flavoring of Cocoa Pebbles, I don't slurp the stuff. 

Are you rolling the cheese wheel again, Rebecca?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

The best part about working in a school/hospital is the random birthday every other day, which is also the worst part.

So.much.cake.gonna.die. 

I love birthday cake and lots of it. Now I need to be rolled back to my office.


----------



## Ample Pie

gunther said:


> The only time I use milk is when I eat cereal. Unless the moo juice contains the chocolate flavoring of Cocoa Pebbles, I don't slurp the stuff.
> 
> Are you rolling the cheese wheel again, Rebecca?


 
I'm fond of milk in all of its forms--even cheese. It's just that for a while there I couldn't remember why I'd previously been so enchanted by it. 

Tonight tho--chicken, mashed potatoes topped with butter and cheese, and probably broccoli (not topped with cheese).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> I'm fond of milk in all of its forms--even cheese. It's just that for a while there I couldn't remember why I'd previously been so enchanted by it.
> 
> Tonight tho--chicken, mashed potatoes topped with butter and cheese, and probably broccoli (not topped with cheese).




It's not broccoli without the cheese..........


----------



## activistfatgirl

When I got food poisoning in California, I thought I'd never look at food again, let alone indulge. Ha. Ha. Ha. <wipes king size ice cream drumstick residue off face>


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's not broccoli without the cheese..........


wrong. it isn't broccoli if it's topped with cheese.

I love cheese and I LOVE broccoli but I really don't get how people mix the two.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> wrong. it isn't broccoli if it's topped with cheese.
> 
> I love cheese and I LOVE broccoli but I really don't get how people mix the two.



*piles butter on Rebecca's broccoli instead* 

Hey, it's HEALTHY, right?


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *piles butter on Rebecca's broccoli instead*
> 
> Hey, it's HEALTHY, right?


now butter--that makes my broccoli dance!


----------



## Ample Pie

I did not anticipate how delicious my dinner was going to be and, therefore, did not make nearly enough.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> I did not anticipate how delicious my dinner was going to be and, therefore, did not make nearly enough.



Cheese on the broccoli would have been more filling......


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cheese on the broccoli would have been more filling......


not really, since I wouldn't have eaten it


----------



## NancyGirl74

I confess I don't know what to have for dinner because I'm craving everything.


----------



## TearInYourHand

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess I don't know what to have for dinner because I'm craving everything.



When in doubt.....Chinese food!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I confess this thread really seems like it should be on the Foodee Board.. where's all the talk of food and sex? I keep visiting this thread looking for something juicy, but nada. 

Come on... who ate Ben and Jerry's while Ben or Jerry was eating them?


----------



## liz (di-va)

yeah baby! that's the stuff



ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess this thread really seems like it should be on the Foodee Board.. where's all the talk of food and sex? I keep visiting this thread looking for something juicy, but nada.
> 
> Come on... who ate Ben and Jerry's while Ben or Jerry was eating them?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess this thread really seems like it should be on the Foodee Board.. *where's all the talk of food and sex?* I keep visiting this thread looking for something juicy, but nada.
> 
> Come on... who ate Ben and Jerry's while Ben or Jerry was eating them?



I honestly tried that early on in the thread but that didn't seem to pan out so now I just do the food talk thing or simply harrass others in the thread when I think I'm being funny


----------



## ClashCityRocker

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess this thread really seems like it should be on the Foodee Board.. where's all the talk of food and sex? I keep visiting this thread looking for something juicy, but nada.
> 
> Come on... who ate Ben and Jerry's while Ben or Jerry was eating them?



taken care of.

i can't get off unless i envision rapid weight gain in some form or another.

damn right i went there.


----------



## gunther

TearInYourHand said:


> When in doubt.....Chinese food!!



What about the hour after that?


----------



## TCUBOB

TearInYourHand said:


> When in doubt.....Chinese food!!



IC that I like the way you think, TH. Confucious say crab cheese rangoon solve many problem.


----------



## Ample Pie

IC that I just nearly burned my dinner because of the internet--first and last time, I swear. 

IC that I always have my hand on my belly. 


maxoutfa said:


> Belly rubbing. I always thought that this was just something written about in weight gain stories; a kind of fantasy...


 
I didn't realize it had this connotation. Am I slow? 

Anyway, if you look at pictures of me over the years, you'll see a theme (even in my prom photo): I'm rubbing or touching my belly. At my desk, one hand is on the mouse; one hand is on the belly--pretty much always. I'll have to be more conscious of this; just for educational purposes.


----------



## Fuzzy

I lost a few pounds. At one time, it think I lost twenty. And then, I started to slip. With re-assurances that I could just eat this really great tasty one pound FuddRuckers(tm) burger, and I'll just eat better tomorrow.

Oh yeah. I did eat better. :blink: I think I'm back where I started. And then some.


----------



## Zandoz

Fuzzy said:


> I lost a few pounds. At one time, it think I lost twenty. And then, I started to slip. With re-assurances that I could just eat this really great tasty one pound FuddRuckers(tm) burger, and I'll just eat better tomorrow.
> 
> Oh yeah. I did eat better. :blink: I think I'm back where I started. And then some.



I'm on a clear liquid and jello diet today, I think you just gave me what my first meal will be tomorrow. Wife & I both love Fuddruckers.


----------



## Krissy12

I've had the bottomless pit syndrome today. I need to confess to stopping at McDonald's on the way to work (Bacon, egg, cheese bagel, hashbrown) and then Hardee's (Frisco breakfast sandwich). Eek.

I won't even tell you what I had for dinner.


----------



## Tad

Krissy12 said:


> I've had the bottomless pit syndrome today. I need to confess to stopping at McDonald's on the way to work (Bacon, egg, cheese bagel, hashbrown) and then Hardee's (Frisco breakfast sandwich). Eek.
> 
> I won't even tell you what I had for dinner.



Tease!  

-Ed


----------



## Michelle

Zandoz said:


> I'm on a clear liquid and jello diet today...


 
D'ja have a colonoscopy today, Zan?


----------



## Ample Pie

I made a tray of tea popsicles today. They're yum. I'm gonna eat 'em all.

gotta eat 'em all, gotta eat 'em all!

popsicles, I choose you!


----------



## AnnMarie

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess this thread really seems like it should be on the Foodee Board.. where's all the talk of food and sex? I keep visiting this thread looking for something juicy, but nada.
> 
> Come on... who ate Ben and Jerry's while Ben or Jerry was eating them?



Exactly and agreed. This thread shouldn't be about just eating food unless it's about some crazy amount you ate and smeared on someone's [email protected]#!^&. 

Think fat, think fantasy, think sex, think dirty, and if you are hankering for a hot dog or had a good lunch, get thee to the foodee confessional!!!


----------



## AnnMarie

ClashCityRocker said:


> taken care of.
> 
> i can't get off unless i envision rapid weight gain in some form or another.
> 
> damn right i went there.



THAT'S what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ample Pie

AnnMarie said:


> Exactly and agreed. This thread shouldn't be about just eating food unless it's about some crazy amount you ate and smeared on someone's [email protected]#!^&.
> 
> Think fat, think fantasy, think sex, think dirty, and if you are hankering for a hot dog or had a good lunch, get thee to the foodee confessional!!!



depends on what you think is sexy.


----------



## Zandoz

Michelle said:


> D'ja have a colonoscopy today, Zan?



Tomorrow...that is if my stomach doesn't revolt in the night and kill me while I sleep.


----------



## ashley646

i agree about the stuffing thing.. sometimes lately ive gone out and bought two dozen donuts for the purpose of eating all of them in one night.


----------



## stan_der_man

AnnMarie said:


> ThatFatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confess this thread really seems like it should be on the Foodee Board.. where's all the talk of food and sex? I keep visiting this thread looking for something juicy, but nada.
> 
> Come on... who ate Ben and Jerry's while Ben or Jerry was eating them?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly and agreed. This thread shouldn't be about just eating food unless it's about some crazy amount you ate and smeared on someone's [email protected]#!^&.
> 
> Think fat, think fantasy, think sex, think dirty, and if you are hankering for a hot dog or had a good lunch, get thee to the foodee confessional!!!
Click to expand...


I've been drinking so many Starbucks strawberries and creams, that I put on 6 lbs and my nipples are a heck-of-a-lot more perky than they used to be. Because of this, I had to get side mount, military style suspenders because my regular front mount suspenders were chafing my little man-titties into a blue-ball stuper by early afternoon each day.

I don't know how that rates on the risqué-o-meter, but that's all I've got going...

fa_man_stan


----------



## activistfatgirl

ClashCityRocker said:


> taken care of.
> 
> i can't get off unless i envision rapid weight gain in some form or another.
> 
> damn right i went there.



Me too. :shocked:


----------



## Ample Pie

> taken care of.
> 
> i can't get off unless i envision rapid weight gain in some form or another.
> 
> damn right i went there.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...


It isn't the only way I get off, but it gets me off like nothing else does...:batting:


----------



## alienlanes

Rebecca said:


> It isn't the only way I get off, but it gets me off like nothing else does...:batting:



Nothing is hotter than weight gain unfolding at a leisurely pace through day after day of nonstop luxurious meals accompanied by sensual massage... but _rapid_ weight gain? That's just _gross_, you sicko weirdo deviants!

Kidding, of course . Sexy fat is sexy fat, no matter the time scale .



fa_man_stan said:


> I've been drinking so many Starbucks strawberries and creams, that I put on 6 lbs and my nipples are a heck-of-a-lot more perky than they used to be. Because of this, I had to get side mount, military style suspenders because my regular front mount suspenders were chafing my little man-titties into a blue-ball stuper by early afternoon each day.
> 
> I don't know how that rates on the risqué-o-meter, but that's all I've got going...
> 
> fa_man_stan



There's a Cheesecake Factory in the same mall as the bookstore where I work, so our Starbucks has a cross-promotion with their dessert department . And since I get a big employee discount, a big fresh creamy chocolate cupcake ends up being only 25 cents more than a stale, chemically candybar from the machine in the break room... so when I need a sugar boost during my lunch break (which I _always_ do ), I get my cupcake on.

I've definitely gained a couple pounds of chub in the past several weeks. And since I'm a fairly slender guy who likes to wear fitted t-shirts, this has made my dude-nipples a lot more visible .


----------



## activistfatgirl

SlackerFA said:


> Nothing is hotter than weight gain unfolding at a leisurely pace through day after day of nonstop luxurious meals accompanied by sensual massage... but _rapid_ weight gain? That's just _gross_, you sicko weirdo deviants!
> 
> Kidding, of course . Sexy fat is sexy fat, no matter the time scale .



See, here's something we can debate. Leisurely weight gain the way you describe does NOTHING for me, in fact it does the opposite of turn me on. This is probably because I have little desire to turn my fantasies into real life play. I sorta don't like the idea of total lounging decadence like that.

Rapid weight gain is incredible to think about. It's impossible on every level but the idea of something that crazily phenomenal happening to me, people around me, at my whim, is totally..er...:blush:


----------



## alienlanes

activistfatgirl said:


> See, here's something we can debate. Leisurely weight gain the way you describe does NOTHING for me, in fact it does the opposite of turn me on. This is probably because I have little desire to turn my fantasies into real life play. I sorta don't like the idea of total lounging decadence like that.
> 
> Rapid weight gain is incredible to think about. It's impossible on every level but the idea of something that crazily phenomenal happening to me, people around me, at my whim, is totally..er...:blush:



"Total lounging decadence"? Glaksjfhagalsdfalhfssaffffaghj _*drool*_ :blush:.

There's room in the big fat tent for many different WG fantasies. WG fantasies are like snowflakes, every one is different. There are many colors in the WG fantasy rainbow. WG fantasies are like cliches, there's a lot of them . So I have no doubt that consensus can be reached.

As I've said before and will say again, this is one of the things I love most about Dims -- it's fascinating to hear from other FAs and BBWs about all the different permutations of fat sexuality. It's cool to know that even within a community as small as this there's such an amazing range of variation. Good ol' _homo sapiens_ and its adaptive neurological diversity! Our species might just get its act together yet !

And the rest of youse -- don't be shy! Tell us what crazy shit turns _you_ on !


----------



## Tad

ashley646 said:


> i agree about the stuffing thing.. sometimes lately ive gone out and bought two dozen donuts for the purpose of eating all of them in one night.



And do you manage to do so? Which part do you like best: planning it out, buying the donuts and starting the process, or being done and so stuffed?

I confess that this sort of extravagant and deliberate over-eating does things to my blood pressure, will-me-nil-me.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Ample Pie

SlackerFA said:


> Kidding, of course . Sexy fat is sexy fat, no matter the time scale .



See, now here I go about to disagree with you again, but just slightly...

Fat is sexy. True. But there's a sexiness to rapid growth that goes beyond just the added fat. The expanding and changing and taking up more space (let me stop to take a breath and fan myself) etc, it's all sexy just by itself--the fat (while sexy on its own) is just part of the greater feeling of EXPANSION in this particular _fatasy_.

Guh.

:blush: 

At least that's how it is for me.


----------



## activistfatgirl

When does it stop for people into rapid expansion fantasies?

I know that for some I've chatted with, the climax comes with imagining an out-of-this world expansion, e.g. taking up the whole room, breaking walls, destroying a couch. I've never had that desire even in the impossible world of fantasy.


----------



## stan_der_man

SlackerFA said:


> ...
> 
> I've definitely gained a couple pounds of chub in the past several weeks. And since I'm a fairly slender guy who likes to wear fitted t-shirts, this has made my dude-nipples a lot more visible .



Keep up the good work SlackerFA, those desserts sound delicious! Tasty treats eventually turn into big bellies on guys, you know that When the slacks start heading south below that tight man ass of yours, just send me a PM and Ill hook you up with a good pair of hosen holders that wont rub the raspberries if you know what Im sayin. 

fa_man_stan


----------



## Ample Pie

activistfatgirl said:


> When does it stop for people into rapid expansion fantasies?
> 
> I know that for some I've chatted with, the climax comes with imagining an out-of-this world expansion, e.g. taking up the whole room, breaking walls, destroying a couch. I've never had that desire even in the impossible world of fantasy.



I've never really consciously thought of the end point--normally, my fantasies just sort of take on lives of their own and go until I _go_ and that varies .

When does it stop for you?

---

Also - rub the raspberries?!? LOL what a great phrase.


----------



## philosobear

...I'm often taking up much of the room by the time nature takes it's course...


----------



## philosobear

...which reminds me of another, slightly related confession...

...I confess that I enjoy the fast regain after dieting, and the little extra I put on afterwards, that I've done this about five times over the last year...and, accidently-on-purpose, ended up fatter than ever...


----------



## butch

This is an interesting debate, the varieties of WG fantasy experience. I have never fantasied about extreme weight gain, nor have I fantasied about fantastical weight gain, but I do like the idea of the occasional day/weekend of indulgence. 

Sometimes I like the idea of gaining weight as a consequence of ongoing excessive eating, but it isn't a permanent feeling. I feel it for a few weeks, the enjoyment of weight gain, and then I'm no longer excited by it, and any excess weight gained over this period usually dissipates.

But today, I decided to have Indian Buffet for lunch, and left with that stuffed feeling, the tight, full feeling that makes you feel like your belly expanded 10 pounds in one hour, and that feeling turns me on. It would have been even better if someone was there to rub my belly afterwards, but this was not to be. Now that is a huge turn on for me, sharing this experience with someone else.


----------



## bigplaidpants

IC that when I read AnnMarie's "Custom User Title" under her name I thought it read:

*Will pimp for cookies*

I = strangely intrigued. :huh:


----------



## ashmamma84

bigplaidpants said:


> IC that when I read AnnMarie's "Custom User Title" under her name I thought it read:
> 
> *Will pimp for cookies*
> 
> I = strangely intrigued. :huh:



Ahahahahahahahaha! Good one!


----------



## Fuzzy

Like those bottomless pit/stuff the belly days.. when I'm trying to reach the point that I feel really full, but its not happening, no matter how much I continue to eat through-out the evening. I'll cook up a batch of something, thinking "Yeah, That'll stuff me to the gills" and it'll be filling, and I'll reach bottom, if only for a moment. (Long enough to think I might need to take a picture.  ) And then I'm left searching for something else to eat.


----------



## Krissy12

IC that I'm planning a fruit and cheesecake dipped in chocolate party for two this week, so that should cover the food-as-sex quota for this thread by me. 
I'm making the cheesecake and I *think* I'll have strawberries, bananas, cherries and marshmallows to dip. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Krissy12 said:


> IC that I'm planning a fruit and cheesecake dipped in chocolate party for two this week, so that should cover the food-as-sex quota for this thread by me.
> I'm making the cheesecake and I *think* I'll have strawberries, bananas, cherries and marshmallows to dip. Any other suggestions?



you could do little bites of cake as well. maybe pineapple chunks..I personally don't like them..but I've seen it done before..


----------



## Tad

In real life I take a cautious approach, but in fantasies my favorite saying is "too much is just enough." You don't know that you are really full until you are a shade over-full, you don't know that you are as fat as you are comfortable with until you are a bit past that point, etc.

And today my mind is racing, wondering how much would be 'enough.' Right now eating until I could barely move--and once I could move again eating myself right back into that state--sounds so good. As does trying to set records for how quickly to gain fifty, 100, ..... pounds. In short, for whatever reason I'm in a bit of a fat-fantasy-frenzy. Which could be fun if I wasn't trying to get work done right now!

-Ed


----------



## AnnMarie

Krissy12 said:


> IC that I'm planning a fruit and cheesecake dipped in chocolate party for two this week, so that should cover the food-as-sex quota for this thread by me.
> I'm making the cheesecake and I *think* I'll have strawberries, bananas, cherries and marshmallows to dip. Any other suggestions?



Pretzels, please!  And I'm with Misty on the cake bites, nice idea. I'd use something like pound cake I think, seems it would hold up to the weight of the chocolate a little better.


----------



## TCUBOB

<cough> you <cough>:smitten: 

And pretzel sticks. They dip better.



Krissy12 said:


> IC that I'm planning a fruit and cheesecake dipped in chocolate party for two this week, so that should cover the food-as-sex quota for this thread by me.
> I'm making the cheesecake and I *think* I'll have strawberries, bananas, cherries and marshmallows to dip. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Krissy12

Thanks for all the suggestions..I think I'll definitely have to add pretzels to the mix.


----------



## GWARrior

I confess...

even tho Ive always found tall skinny guys attractive, I cant help but drool over this one guy I know (he's tall, kinda muscley and has a definite beer belly). we we're chillin at his house the other night and he stretched out on the couch and his shirt went up and exposed a little bit of skin :eat2: ... i had to do everything i could to control myself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^sometimes a glimpse of a man's torso or the way one can look in a muscle shirt is almost my undoing :wubu: :batting:


----------



## wistful

IC that I just spent well over an hour reading this thread in its entirety.While gaining isn't my particular kink, I can't help but love a thread in which people gleefully confess to eating copious amounts of food with nary a smidge of guilt.Refreshing.


----------



## bbwlynzeemoon

hmmm I love this confessional business... so I thought I'd join in!!  

My confession.... today, I broke the toilet seat. :doh: Luckily, it was in the bathroom we barely use so meh! lol....

Damn those cheapo plastic seats!! Ya lean over just a little and CRRRACK!! ooopsie :blush: 

oh and lately I can't get enough sweets... mmmm especially cupcakes :eat2:


----------



## TCUBOB

IC I've "settled" into my share of cheap seats and done some damage as well.....lousy low-big contractors.....



bbwlynzeemoon said:


> hmmm I love this confessional business... so I thought I'd join in!!
> 
> My confession.... today, I broke the toilet seat. :doh: Luckily, it was in the bathroom we barely use so meh! lol....
> 
> Damn those cheapo plastic seats!! Ya lean over just a little and CRRRACK!! ooopsie :blush:
> 
> oh and lately I can't get enough sweets... mmmm especially cupcakes :eat2:


----------



## Blackjack

IC that today while one of my co-workers was talking about Britain and how things are expensive over there I got an idea. She was saying, "I mean, you go take a bus, it's still, like, fifteen pounds."

So here's my sci-fi idea.

Necessities cost money. Luxuries cost pounds. Like, literal pounds. As in, you go to buy jewelry, and whatever cost is, it's weight removed from your body.

So that was my FA fantasy moment for the day. It's a half-developed concept, but it was a fun little diversion from the crap at work.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I can work with that idea, Kev. It's got everything I need. I'm more into what I've called "fat sculpting" than traditional weight gain, plus buying/shopping/having things is a big, fun deal to me and can certainly become sexually exciting, in theory. I would love to be able to give up some of this goodness for something luxurious, though, certainly, I'd want to choose where it came from on my body. And, of course, I'd have the ability to barter items to gain more where I want it.


----------



## Blackjack

activistfatgirl said:


> I can work with that idea, Kev. It's got everything I need. I'm more into what I've called "fat sculpting" than traditional weight gain, plus buying/shopping/having things is a big, fun deal to me and can certainly become sexually exciting, in theory. I would love to be able to give up some of this goodness for something luxurious, though, certainly, I'd want to choose where it came from on my body. And, of course, I'd have the ability to barter items to gain more where I want it.



Absolutely!

And don't even get me started on the ideas I have for banks.


----------



## TCUBOB

Hmmmm......is someone swapping goods for shelf ass again? 



activistfatgirl said:


> I can work with that idea, Kev. It's got everything I need. I'm more into what I've called "fat sculpting" than traditional weight gain, plus buying/shopping/having things is a big, fun deal to me and can certainly become sexually exciting, in theory. I would love to be able to give up some of this goodness for something luxurious, though, certainly, I'd want to choose where it came from on my body. And, of course, I'd have the ability to barter items to gain more where I want it.


----------



## Koldun

My real passion is film. I'd love to go to either the University of Southern California or the University of California at Los Angeles and get a master's degree in directing.


----------



## Prime4347

Blackjack said:


> IC that today while one of my co-workers was talking about Britain and how things are expensive over there I got an idea. She was saying, "I mean, you go take a bus, it's still, like, fifteen pounds."
> 
> So here's my sci-fi idea.
> 
> Necessities cost money. Luxuries cost pounds. Like, literal pounds. As in, you go to buy jewelry, and whatever cost is, it's weight removed from your body.
> 
> So that was my FA fantasy moment for the day. It's a half-developed concept, but it was a fun little diversion from the crap at work.



Here's how I see it: The Great Galactic Republic is largely stagnant, as process of producing FTL starship fuel is enormously expensive. Trade is rare and and travel almost non-existent. Then, a scouting probe locates a planet where the dominant life form isn't silicon based, but rather carbon based. It's quickly discovered that an FTL engine can be made to run on human body fat. The net result is that bellies are now worth their weights in diamond.

Of course, you'd need something tighter to turn this scenario into a plot. I'd try it myself, but everything I write winds up reading like a bad West Wing fanfic.


----------



## Prime4347

Wait a second. That's the plot of _Dune_.

I guess my weight board confession should be that I lack originality.


----------



## alienlanes

Prime4347 said:


> Wait a second. That's the plot of _Dune_.
> 
> I guess my weight board confession should be that I lack originality.



Maybe, but an SSBBW eating cupcakes is a hell of a lot hotter than a Guild Navigator sucking spice through a ventilator, so you still win .


----------



## Blackjack

SlackerFA said:


> Maybe, but an SSBBW eating cupcakes is a hell of a lot hotter than a Guild Navigator sucking spice through a ventilator, so you still win .



Speak for yourself, boy-o.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

SlackerFA said:


> Maybe, but an SSBBW eating cupcakes is a hell of a lot hotter than a Guild Navigator sucking spice through a ventilator, so you still win .



So me eating that big ol' slice of banana bread didn't do a thing for you? :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## MissToodles

I admit, it did something for me!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Which part Toodles?

When your man took a bite of of it?
When I took a bite out of it?
When Slacker took a bite out of it?
When I fed Slacker by hand?
When I was picking crumbs that fell into my natural bib?


cause that could be a great story. "Road trip to Fatland"


----------



## alienlanes

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> So me eating that big ol' slice of banana bread didn't do a thing for you? :batting: :batting: :batting:



Oh, it did plenty . But for all four of our sakes' I had to keep thinking back to my high school driver's ed teacher: "_Eyes on the road, Nick! Hands on the wheel!_"


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

"Drive Now, Admire Later"


----------



## MissToodles

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Which part Toodles?
> 
> When your man took a bite of of it?
> When I took a bite out of it?
> When Slacker took a bite out of it?
> When I fed Slacker by hand?
> When I was picking crumbs that fell into my natural bib?
> 
> 
> cause that could be a great story. "Road trip to Fatland"



you of course! Why didn't I bring a camera? I'm over my head in student loan debt but then again I'm not creepy like Joe Francis or his ilk.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I am glad that you are not like Joe Francis and his brethren.


----------



## TCUBOB

I'm guessing that I missed something. I'm disappointed.....but resigned.....

And I love me some banana bread. As long as it's not my own. 



The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> So me eating that big ol' slice of banana bread didn't do a thing for you? :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

No worries,. Bob.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's 2 hours until I'm going out for dinner..and I'm so freaking excited I can barely sit still.

Why?


Because I've been craving Chinese food for 3 days and I'm getting it today! WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I'm going to stuff my self to the gills with cheese won tons..lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha

MisticalMisty said:


> It's 2 hours until I'm going out for dinner..and I'm so freaking excited I can barely sit still.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> Because I've been craving Chinese food for 3 days and I'm getting it today! WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I'm going to stuff my self to the gills with cheese won tons..lol



I :smitten: cheese won tons!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigCutieSasha said:


> I :smitten: cheese won tons!!!!



Me too and I went looking for some last night and the places were closed..DAMN THEM..lol

I need to call ahead and tell them to get started cooking..cause I'll probably eat about 50


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC that I walked out into my open garage with no pants on. Its so hot here and I hate having to put on pants just to go to my fridge. So there I was. Tank top and undies.... not caring if anyone drove by, and it was wonderful!


----------



## love dubh

IC that...I just had chalupas, and a crunchwrap supreme. It's a coronary wrapped in paper....but it was dericious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

love dubh said:


> IC that...I just had chalupas, and a crunchwrap supreme. *It's a coronary wrapped in paper.*...but it was dericious!




And here I always feel like I'm "giving my body a break" to go to the Bell instead of McD's 













hey, it's got some lettuce and tomato so it's GOT to be healthy, right?


----------



## Koldun

...sorry, just stalking Green Eyed Fairy.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

:blush: :batting: :kiss2:


----------



## rainyday

I have Wasa Rye cracker crumbs all down the inside of my shirt and in my bra. And now I itch. Those things are just impossible to eat without making crumbs, especially while tilted back on the couch. Maybe running the sticky tape cat-hair picker-upper over my boobs would work.


----------



## Leonard

I've been reading this thread long enough. I guess it's time I contributed to it.

I wouldn't describe myself as a feeder (oh that word!) but it's only because I've never been with someone who has wanted to try it. When I'm having sex I love to indulge in "fat talk" and talk about feeding and fattening up my partner, but I've never actually done it. If I were with someone who was into feeding, and I found I enjoyed it, _then_ I would describe myself as a feeder. 

I often wonder if I'm only turned on by talking about it or if the actual act would be arousing as well. I'd really like to find out, though. Lately I've been thinking about it. A lot.


----------



## Zandoz

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that I walked out into my open garage with no pants on. Its so hot here and I hate having to put on pants just to go to my fridge. So there I was. Tank top and undies.... not caring if anyone drove by, and it was wonderful!



Careful...about 5 years ago the folks across the street ended up with a car in their front yard, when daughter did something similar...LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty

Leonard LePage said:


> I've been reading this thread long enough. I guess it's time I contributed to it.
> 
> I wouldn't describe myself as a feeder (oh that word!) but it's only because I've never been with someone who has wanted to try it. When I'm having sex I love to indulge in "fat talk" and talk about feeding and fattening up my partner, but I've never actually done it. If I were with someone who was into feeding, and I found I enjoyed it, _then_ I would describe myself as a feeder.
> 
> I often wonder if I'm only turned on by talking about it or if the actual act would be arousing as well. I'd really like to find out, though. Lately I've been thinking about it. A lot.



You should really find someone and explore things. It doesn't have to be a full on feeding fest...start with playing with some food with your partner...If you need ideas..let me know 

lol


----------



## SamanthaNY

I assume there's a reason for the fridge being in the garage instead of the kitchen? 

Aside from the obvious fun of thrilling the neighbors? lol


----------



## imfree

SamanthaNY said:


> I assume there's a reason for the fridge being in the garage instead of the kitchen?
> 
> Aside from the obvious fun of thrilling the neighbors? lol



It would make it easier to put up groceries. That sounds fairly workable
in a house with a garage connected to the kitchen. Thrilling the neighbors is
the best reason, though. Just my $.02.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

SamanthaNY said:


> I assume there's a reason for the fridge being in the garage instead of the kitchen?
> 
> Aside from the obvious fun of thrilling the neighbors? lol



lol No I live on the bottom floor of a town house and there is a storage fridge and freezer in the garage. So rather than go upstairs when I just want a cold drink, I put my food in there. We actually dont have any real neighbors directly across the street. Its a big warehouse that now rents out space for whatever really. So the only people I had to worry about were fishermen driving to and from the river. Maybe the occational dog walker.


----------



## TCUBOB

Totally makes sense. Plus, she has a great excuse for walking outside half-naked.....who could ask for anything more?



BigCutieSasha said:


> lol No I live on the bottom floor of a town house and there is a storage fridge and freezer in the garage. So rather than go upstairs when I just want a cold drink, I put my food in there. We actually dont have any real neighbors directly across the street. Its a big warehouse that now rents out space for whatever really. So the only people I had to worry about were fishermen driving to and from the river. Maybe the occational dog walker.


----------



## Krissy12

I walk past my windows all the time without clothes on..I could care less if the neighbor saw me. Maybe I'm a bit of a nudist. Yeah, I'm more than a bit..hah.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Another vat of ice cream day. I want to stick my face in some ice cream the way pubescent boys want to motorboat a big pair of boobs.

I need to go back and chart these posts. I could be predicting some cosmology. Or, you know, my menstrual cycle.


----------



## Fuzzy

activistfatgirl said:


> Another vat of ice cream day. I want to stick my face in some ice cream the way pubescent boys want to motorboat a big pair of boobs.
> 
> I need to go back and chart these posts. I could be predicting some cosmology. Or, you know, my menstrual cycle.



I've been putting the ice cream away too.. Huge cravings for chocolate chocolate moose tracks!


----------



## stan_der_man

activistfatgirl said:


> Another vat of ice cream day. I want to stick my face in some ice cream the way pubescent boys want to motorboat a big pair of boobs.
> 
> ...



One is never too old to motorboat a large pair of maritime mammorys, I've been captain on many such voyages real and imagined.

I 'fess... When I apply Aquaphor moisturizing creme to my new fat girl tattoo, her theighs and belly jiggle something incredible... it almost turns me on. If I could, I'd feed her Klondike bars until she covered my whole bicep.

tattoo_man_stan


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that I want ice cream but I'm still very full from dinner....I might force the issue. It's Edy's Double Fudge Brownie after all.....:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl

fa_man_stan said:


> One is never too old to motorboat a large pair of maritime mammorys, I've been captain on many such voyages real and imagined.



I LOLed, Stan, I really did. I concede. I think there's room for some fun at sea at any age. MMMMMMMMMRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



fa_man_stan said:


> I 'fess... When I apply Aquaphor moisturizing creme to my new fat girl tattoo, her theighs and belly jiggle something incredible... it almost turns me on. If I could, I'd feed her Klondike bars until she covered my whole bicep.
> 
> tattoo_man_stan



I lol'd again. next time you have down time please post pix of you feeding her Klondike. I guess you'll have to wait until the show airs though!


----------



## activistfatgirl

Fuzzy said:


> I've been putting the ice cream away too.. Huge cravings for chocolate chocolate moose tracks!



I had a iced cappuccino today, a moose tracks ice cream cone yesterday, and a n ice cream cone the day before. That's record levels of frozen dairy consumption for me. 

But I've got an excuse, my body is getting ready to expel my womb in a few days.* What's yours? 






*this always happens when i post after midnight. the insanity. And i have to get up at 630!


----------



## Fuzzy

activistfatgirl said:


> But I've got an excuse, my body is getting ready to expel my womb in a few days.* What's yours?



My NBA team lost in the playoffs.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

My NBA team is hot hot HOT!

IC that I'm wanting another Skinny Cow chocolate ice cream sandwich. Just how long should one wait in between?


----------



## Pookie

Sugar Magnolia said:


> My NBA team is hot hot HOT!
> 
> IC that I'm wanting another Skinny Cow chocolate ice cream sandwich. Just how long should one wait in between?



 As long as the trip to the freezer and unwrapping another takes


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

It took a little longer... but not much!


----------



## activistfatgirl

Fuzzy said:


> My NBA team lost in the playoffs.



Yeah, me too.


----------



## wistful

Since we're into the dairy tinged confessions here I'll confess that I had a big sundae for dinner.Yum.


----------



## Koldun

I confess I don't believe in revenge.

Also I sometimes fear that I am the anti-Christ. Christ made his most significant impact when he was 33...since I am now 33 - well, you see where this is going....


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I had a rootcanal on Saturday. (SEXY!) 

Since we are all confessing our dairy sins:

Since I couldn't eat solid food and hadn't eaten anything all day, I had a huge chocolate milkshake from McD's in the middle on nowhere in CT. Also, a slice of cheesecake, and a german chocolate brownie, a raspberry yogurt and a huge ice coffee with half and half.

And since my friend forgot her lactaid, I HAD to have her strawberry milkshake.
All in one sitting.

Cows should tremble at my presence.

Oh yeah, did I mention that I was on some awesome painkillers?


----------



## Pookie

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Cows should tremble at my presence.



 LMAO... loved that!!!


----------



## imfree

Quote:
Originally Posted by The Obstreperous Ms. J 

Cows should tremble at my presence.

I didn't see that one 'till Pookie pointed it out, I'm LMAO, too!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

IC that I secretly admire my back fat in the mirror. One of my fave times to do it is when I've stripped down to nothing, waiting on my bath water to get to the perfect temperature...and there I am, in the mirror, looking at my fat rolls and just smiling and giggling away.


----------



## NYSquashee

If only Ashmamma's mirror could talk.

Think he'd be popular around here? ha.


----------



## liz (di-va)

To continue with the Dairy Theme:

I was really craving a "chocolate milkshake" tonight, so I "made" one, but all that really means is I wanted that delicious melty Breyer's chocolate experience. So I put some ice cream in a glass instead of a bowl and didn't really wait for it to get melty enough. Hah. Fancy, eh? Still rocked, though. I do so love that cocoa-y, kinda of chalky melty chocolate taste.


----------



## Krissy12

Oy, last night dinner:

Neopolitan ice cream cone and two orange dreamsicles. 

Dims board gots Dairy fever, yo.


----------



## TCUBOB

I had snack-sized bag of pretzel sticks and tap water, but I glanced longingly at some string cheese in the refrigerator and dreamed about ice cream and it was really warm in my room last night....does that count as "dairy fever?"



Krissy12 said:


> Oy, last night dinner:
> 
> Neopolitan ice cream cone and two orange dreamsicles.
> 
> Dims board gots Dairy fever, yo.


----------



## stan_der_man

IF (I 'fess) I'm going to try to generate as much good karma in this life as I can because in my next I want to be fat, sexy, never have to do yard work and eat creamy desserts until I'm as big and soft as a walrus... Maybe I should be careful what I wish for, but at the moment I'm not looking forward to weed whacking steep hillsides.

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man

activistfatgirl said:


> ...
> I lol'd again. next time you have down time please post pix of you feeding her Klondike. I guess you'll have to wait until the show airs though!



I suppose... but only briefly, Klondike Bars melt quickly you know!  
fa_man_stan

P.S. Notice the chafless sidemount military suspenders... they are working well.


----------



## Blackjack

fa_man_stan said:


> I suppose... but only briefly, Klondike Bars melt quickly you know!
> fa_man_stan



That's one fuckin' sweet ink right there.


----------



## SamanthaNY

fa_man_stan said:


> I suppose... but only briefly, Klondike Bars melt quickly you know!
> fa_man_stan
> 
> P.S. Notice the chafless sidemount military suspenders... they are working well.



Like the new haircut!


----------



## Jay West Coast

IC to prodding a sausage on the stove with tongs while seated and stuffing my face during breakfast. This happened a few days ago; I think my inner fatty is trying to eat his way out.


----------



## Ample Pie

I confess that I have had more food in the last 7 days than I probably have any right to...that I've given in to every single one of my cravings and enjoyed every minute of it.
---

I'd like a bite.


Jay West Coast said:


> IC to prodding a sausage on the stove with tongs while seated and stuffing my face during breakfast. This happened a few days ago; I think my inner fatty is trying to eat his way out.


----------



## Krissy12

IC that after eating up the box of Dreamsicles last weekend that I'm on to the fudge bars this weekend. The little fudgies didn't last two days. 

Summa summa summatime...ohhh summertime.


----------



## Stormy

fa_man_stan said:


> I want to be fat, sexy, never have to do yard work and eat creamy desserts until I'm as big and soft as a walrus...


What a nice fantasy. I'm going to leave that new post notification in my Inbox for at least a few days to remind me of it.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Jay West Coast said:


> IC to prodding a sausage on the stove with tongs while seated and stuffing my face during breakfast. This happened a few days ago; I think my inner fatty is trying to eat his way out.



I confess I do this very same thing every time I go camping (substitue stove with iron skillet over fire).

I confess that when I read "prodding a sausage" I was unsure and eager to understand where Jay's confession was heading.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Krissy12 said:


> IC that after eating up the box of Dreamsicles last weekend that I'm on to the fudge bars this weekend. The little fudgies didn't last two days.
> 
> Summa summa summatime...ohhh summertime.



You are my idol.


----------



## Butterbelly

IC I ate three Crunch Klondike bars, followed by a king size packet of peanut M&Ms and a bag of extreme buttered popcorn tonight while watching a movie.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not sure what it is about vacations, but I tend to eat huge amounts of restaurant food.. AND walk long distances to get to it and back to the car.

Oooof. Where's a belly wheelbarrow when I need one.


----------



## Lady at Large

IC I just ate a large stuffed crust pizza with pinapple and no sauce...and now that it is gone I am mourning it's loss and wishing I had ordered two.


----------



## TCUBOB

I confess that I occasionally long for the days when I could really pack it away even though I hate the results of said days of yore. Because there is something so satisfying about just sitting down and going to town on a groaning table full of food until all you can do is lean back, belch, and, if you are lucky, stumble to the sofa for a nap.


----------



## Krissy12

TCUBOB said:


> I confess that I occasionally long for the days when I could really pack it away even though I hate the results of said days of yore. Because there is something so satisfying about just sitting down and going to town on a groaning table full of food until all you can do is lean back, belch, and, if you are lucky, stumble to the sofa for a nap.



What do you mean, days of yore? That's called Sunday.


----------



## Jay West Coast

bigplaidpants said:


> I confess I do this very same thing every time I go camping (substitue stove with iron skillet over fire).
> 
> I confess that when I read "prodding a sausage" I was unsure and eager to understand where Jay's confession was heading.


 
IC that was hilarious. IAC that I was totally unaware of the euphemism until you pointed it out.


----------



## out.of.habit

bigplaidpants said:


> I confess I do this very same thing every time I go camping (substitue stove with iron skillet over fire).
> 
> I confess that when I read "prodding a sausage" I was unsure and eager to understand where Jay's confession was heading.



IC I was so relieved to see that I wasn't the only one who had read Jay's post that way. I do a lot of double-takes around here.


----------



## Ample Pie

Rebecca said:


> I confess that I have had more food in the last 7 days than I probably have any right to...that I've given in to every single one of my cravings and enjoyed every minute of it.
> ---
> 
> I'd like a bite.



For the record, Mr. JayWestCoast, I meant that I wanted a bite of what your inner fatty was eating, not of your prodded sausage...Prada Sausage?...um...*shakes head* Now I've confused myself.


----------



## Jay West Coast

Rebecca said:


> For the record, Mr. JayWestCoast, I meant that I wanted a bite of what your inner fatty was eating, not of your prodded sausage...Prada Sausage?...um...*shakes head* Now I've confused myself.



Mmm. If Prada made sausage...that'd be high-class delicious sausage....


And please, call me Jay.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC that at the coffee shop I went to today, I managed 2 bagels with a hefty serving of cream cheese and 2 very large triple shot vanilla lattes. Ohhh so delish. Plus I stayed till closing with Mr. Barista Tim, and he gave me the left over bagels from the week. 8 free asiago cheese bagels!! SCORE!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Those asiago cheese bagels are good with a nice sour cream and chive spread ala Einsteins.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess to not eating much lately (or I should say not as much as usual )

odd.......


----------



## liz (di-va)

I confess to a torrid, few days-long affair with Li'l Debbie, or more accurately her minions Swiss Cake, Zebra and Oatmeal Creme. Scandale.


----------



## Krissy12

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess to a torrid, few days-long affair with Li'l Debbie, or more accurately her minions Swiss Cake, Zebra and Oatmeal Creme. Scandale.



That Deb and her Boston Creme Rolls do me in.


----------



## Koldun

I love zebra cakes.


----------



## MisticalMisty

if I don't get some chub luvin soon..i may go postal..for serious reals


----------



## TCUBOB

*<sends e-chub love to our mentally imbalanced OK friend. Which really, describes the entire population of OK. Puts on Kevlar helmet, gets neurosurgeon on speed dial as he awaits visit from Ms. ClueX4 for that crack>*


----------



## MisticalMisty

I broke the legs off my chair.

Let the fantasies begin..LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I was so excited about having left over pizza for breakfast (pineapple, ham, and feta cheese) that my mouth just couldn't handle it. You know when your so hungry that you just chomp down and in the process bite your lip or the side of your cheek?  That just happened. But the pizza still rocked. 

PS.... this is my 1000th post!!


----------



## imfree

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was so excited about having left over pizza for breakfast (pineapple, ham, and feta cheese) that my mouth just couldn't handle it. You know when your so hungry that you just chomp down and in the process bite your lip or the side of your cheek?  That just happened. But the pizza still rocked.
> 
> PS.... this is my 1000th post!!



Happy 1000th, Sasha! Can't wait till I make mine, then I'll be
one of the big boys.LOL


----------



## zonker

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess to a torrid, few days-long affair with Li'l Debbie, or more accurately her minions Swiss Cake, Zebra and Oatmeal Creme. Scandale.


Oh, me too. Little Debbie, you temptress!! I'm sure my love handles are composed solely of your Swiss rolls....


----------



## Buffetbelly

BigCutieSasha said:


> I was so excited about having left over pizza for breakfast (pineapple, ham, and feta cheese) that my mouth just couldn't handle it. You know when your so hungry that you just chomp down and in the process bite your lip or the side of your cheek?  That just happened. But the pizza still rocked.


 
I thought I was the only one! I was once so hungry and lustful at the Pizza Hut Lunch Buffet (my personal Nirvana), that I bit my toungue taking the first bite. Hard. It bled. A lot. Took two days to heal completely.

I still managed to scarf down 18 slices of pan pizza plus breadsitcks, salad and 3 Pepsis. In fact, it was kind of tasty with the extra red sauce!


(Sorry for the bad mental image, folks!)


----------



## Fuzzy

Same here, but usually the food is still scorching hot, and I'll burn the roof, or my tongue.


----------



## gameguy

I confess the fantasy of being attacked by BBWs armed with twinkie guns. Ooh, the spongy creme-filled goodness...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

gameguy said:


> I confess the fantasy of being attacked by BBWs armed with twinkie guns. Ooh, the spongy creme-filled goodness...



This sounds so hot...........


----------



## NancyGirl74

I confess that during the past two weeks I've been trying to eat healthier and to make better food choices....I've gained 5 lbs.  :doh:


----------



## out.of.habit

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess that during the past two weeks I've been trying to eat healthier and to make better food choices....I've gained 5 lbs.  :doh:



But, how do you _feel_? More energetic? More centered? Healthy?


----------



## MisticalMisty

NancyGirl74 said:


> I confess that during the past two weeks I've been trying to eat healthier and to make better food choices....I've gained 5 lbs.  :doh:



Not to be gross..but if you took in more fiber in your diet..you may..umm..just need to get it out..LOL

I find..that I can loose 5-8 pounds after using the restroom..so I only weigh in the morning..after..well..using the restroom..oh and naked..lol

Try that


----------



## out.of.habit

MisticalMisty said:


> Not to be gross..but if you took in more fiber in your diet..you may..umm..just need to get it out..LOL
> 
> I find..that I can loose 5-8 pounds after using the restroom..so I only weigh in the morning..after..well..using the restroom..oh and naked..lol
> 
> Try that



Or not weighing at all!


----------



## MisticalMisty

out.of.habit said:


> Or not weighing at all!



True!!


I don't weigh often..only when I get curious when my belly is protruding more than usual


----------



## out.of.habit

MisticalMisty said:


> True!!
> 
> 
> I don't weigh often.._*only when I get curious*_ when my belly is protruding more than usual



Now that's the way to do it! I've had to redefine what use the scale has in my life. Mostly medical documentation, with a little morbid curiosity.


----------



## NancyGirl74

This was a morning weigh-in and yes it was after my am restroom usage. Aren't you glad you asked? 

To be honest, I have a feeling the gain due to my being less active lately. I hurt my back a couple of weekends ago and wasn't doing much of anything for a while. I think the lack of movement caught up with me....caught up with me and made itself at home on my thighs.


----------



## runningman

NancyGirl74 said:


> This was a morning weigh-in and yes it was after my am restroom usage. Aren't you glad you asked?
> 
> To be honest, I have a feeling the gain due to my being less active lately. I hurt my back a couple of weekends ago and wasn't doing much of anything for a while. I think the lack of movement caught up with me....caught up with me and made itself at home on my thighs.



What a wonderful place to make a home.


----------



## Ample Pie

IC that I have become obsessed with extreme rapid weight gain fantasies of late. I've never before been interested in anything so 'unrealistic,' but these fantasies have grabbed a hold of me tightly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> IC that I have become obsessed with extreme rapid weight gain fantasies of late. I've never before been interested in anything so 'unrealistic,' but these fantasies have grabbed a hold of me tightly.




I have had way too many fantasies of rapid weight loss- they are a bitch to get rid of


----------



## Ample Pie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have had way too many fantasies of rapid weight loss- they are a bitch to get rid of



you're a nerd. the best kind of nerd, but still a nerd.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> you're a nerd. the best kind of nerd, but still a nerd.




I tell everyone I play chess...... I always thought that it just helps to explain everything......


----------



## stan_der_man

IF (I 'fess) If I was a fat cell, I'd want to be on the back of a fat girl's thigh and be so full of "dirty" protein that I could be considered cellulite.

fat_cell_man_stan


----------



## NancyGirl74

fa_man_stan said:


> IF (I 'fess) If I was a fat cell, I'd want to be on the back of a fat girl's thigh and be so full of "dirty" protein that I could be considered cellulite.
> 
> fat_cell_man_stan



*Points to back of thigh* I'm naming that fat cell Stan just for you. :happy:


----------



## Tooz

fa_man_stan said:


> IF (I 'fess) If I was a fat cell, I'd want to be on the back of a fat girl's thigh and be so full of "dirty" protein that I could be considered cellulite.
> 
> fat_cell_man_stan



You make me laugh, but it wouldn't let me rep you.


----------



## stan_der_man

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Points to back of thigh* I'm naming that fat cell Stan just for you. :happy:


I'm honored Nancy! 


Tooz said:


> You make me laugh, but it wouldn't let me rep you.


Glad to make you laugh Tooz! 

Stan


----------



## activistfatgirl

Rebecca said:


> IC that I have become obsessed with extreme rapid weight gain fantasies of late. I've never before been interested in anything so 'unrealistic,' but these fantasies have grabbed a hold of me tightly.



I confess to the opposite. A pal linked me to a longterm more realistic eating wg story (realistic always a bit rough to use in the case of wg stories!), and I dug it, but Rebecca's still treading in my favorite genre. :wubu: 

My original confession: I wonder if I'm the only one that also thinks of wg as temporary as a way to deal with the eroticism i find in it, but not having to worry (even in my head) about the negative health effects? That's probably a longer discussion...


----------



## butch

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess to the opposite. A pal linked me to a longterm more realistic eating wg story (realistic always a bit rough to use in the case of wg stories!), and I dug it, but Rebecca's still treading in my favorite genre. :wubu:
> 
> My original confession: I wonder if I'm the only one that also thinks of wg as temporary as a way to deal with the eroticism i find in it, but not having to worry (even in my head) about the negative health effects? That's probably a longer discussion...



Hmm, that is an interesting discussion. I'm a big fan of 'realistic' WG fiction, because the pleasure for me is equally distributed between the act of excessive eating and the gain that goes with such eating. Plus, I tend not to get off on obvious power disparities, and the extreme WG fiction sometimes is too D/S for my tastes. In fact, the stories where both people are engaging in the same behavior are really hot to me.

I like the idea of talking more about what anxieties are assuaged by enjoying 'temporary' WG (if I'm reading you right) and not 'permanent' WG. In the realm of fiction, I don't think about this at all, but in real life, I've never been able to sustain the WG I've made when I have intentionally tried to gain weight, so for me, any health problems would materialize regardless of my indulgences in WG unless I intentionally dieted, since I am already fat.

Now, if my life were just like WG fiction, I probably would be 800 pounds in no time and may not naturally reduce to my current weight, but I don't want my life to be like a WG story all the time. Then it would cease be fantasy and start being a chore, and that is no fun.


----------



## alienlanes

butch said:


> In fact, the stories where both people are engaging in the same behavior are really hot to me.



YES!

Mutual gain is a small fish in the already small WG-fetish pond, so it's always good to be reminded that I'm not the only one . In my own life it's something I want to keep in fantasy, but as a fantasy it's overwhelmingly hot like nothing else.

One thing that surprises me is that besides my own unfinished ones I've _never_ seen a mutual gain story in which the woman is the larger partner. In every story I've ever seen (admittedly a very small sample compared to the much larger amount of female-only or male-only gaining stories), either the man is heavier by at least 50-100 lbs., or he starts out smaller but eventually becomes bigger than the woman. 

I wonder where this comes from? It seems too easy to ascribe it to a gender disparity which demands that the man be the "bigger and therefore better" partner, but I wonder if that's not the case.


----------



## gameguy

activistfatgirl said:


> I wonder if I'm the only one that also thinks of wg as temporary as a way to deal with the eroticism i find in it, but not having to worry (even in my head) about the negative health effects? That's probably a longer discussion...



You are not alone in this. That's an essential part of all my WG fantasies. I want to focus on the food and being temporarily at the mercy of some fabulously merciless bbw. If I'm in the feeder role, then I don't want to think I'm hurting anyone, just helping to destroy their clothing.  Even in my head, it's got to be temporary.


----------



## activistfatgirl

gameguy said:


> You are not alone in this. That's an essential part of all my WG fantasies. I want to focus on the food and being temporarily at the mercy of some fabulously merciless bbw. If I'm in the feeder role, then I don't want to think I'm hurting anyone, just helping to destroy their clothing.  Even in my head, it's got to be temporary.



I love it. It's sort of like saying "No BBWs were hurt in the duration of this fantasy. However, a lot of clothing was destroyed!"

ETA: I also wanted to note to SlackerFA that Gameguy seems to be talking about a mutual gaining situation with a BBW. Look at that! We've all got our doppelgangers!


----------



## Ample Pie

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess to the opposite. A pal linked me to a longterm more realistic eating wg story (realistic always a bit rough to use in the case of wg stories!), and I dug it, but Rebecca's still treading in my favorite genre. :wubu:
> 
> My original confession: I wonder if I'm the only one that also thinks of wg as temporary as a way to deal with the eroticism i find in it, but not having to worry (even in my head) about the negative health effects? That's probably a longer discussion...



Oh I didn't mean 'realistic' that way. I just meant--no fat ray guns or magic wands--that the extreme weight (still temporary) came from a realistic source like food.

Sheesh I better be more careful with my words.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

well if we are all confessing here I must admit I enjoy the gain story now and again, and I agree with Rebecca. I'm not a fan of the magic and what not. The farthest I dive into the relm of fantasy is the "Medical Marvel" pills.


----------



## Pookie

I confess to not caring about what I have been eating recently and not paying attantion to the little voice who vainly goes... um, maybes, stop now, excuse me, um.. miss, you wanna stop eating?..... and I havent weighed myself either to see whats happened.

I confess I dont care whats happened  I feel comfy and fit, so the numbers mean nothing


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I admit to gaining 30 lbs since joining the Dim boards a year ago.

and I am ok with it.


----------



## imfree

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I admit to gaining 30 lbs since joining the Dim boards a year ago.
> 
> and I am ok with it.



Hahaha!!!, I'm OK with my last 30, too, that I've gained since joining the Dimensions Forums in early February this year. Now I'm an old-dog BHM
with ever-so-luxurious chub to love on. LOL


----------



## Koldun

I'll confess I like Green Eyed Fairy's Mullet.  80's hair rocks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Koldun said:


> I'll confess I like Green Eyed Fairy's Mullet.  80's hair rocks.



*winks at Koldun and starts head-banging* 

Thanks Sweets


----------



## Koldun

Anytime


----------



## cammy

IC that I buy my BHM larger clothes (those pants with the expandable waists are great) every six months and just leave them on the bedroom chair knowing he'll eventually put them on and proceed to grow into them. :wubu:


----------



## imfree

cammy said:


> IC that I buy my BHM larger clothes (those pants with the expandable waists are great) every six months and just leave them on the bedroom chair knowing he'll eventually put them on and proceed to grow into them. :wubu:



Oh, that's an ever-so-nice post! That would be my ultimate fantasy
if I had a significant other and wasn't already maxed-out, LOL.


----------



## stan_der_man

IF (I 'fess) I like Starbucks frappachinos much better when they are made by female baristas with fat upper arms. There is something about the way they shake cans of whip cream.

fa_man_stan


----------



## ClashCityRocker

IC that i talked for 20 minutes to this girl working at one of those kiosks in the mall selling lotions or something...about lotion...just because i thought she had an exquisite belly.


----------



## Mishty

The only reason I make people birthday cakes and is so I can eat the batter...... :eat2:


----------



## FaxMachine1234

If I get the chance, I sometimes have two lunches. Granted, I'm usually extra hungry around then and I often skip breakfast, but still.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that I've had fast food for lunch every day this week....So much for healthier choices.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I. Love. Whipped. Cream.


----------



## zonker

liz (di-va) said:


> I. Love. Whipped. Cream.



Oh my.... me too!


----------



## HailToTheKing

I fancy Matron from the film "Carry on Matron" :blush:


----------



## liz (di-va)

HailToTheKing said:


> I fancy Matron from the film "Carry on Matron" :blush:



awlright! I like the idea of UK FA boys lustin after her when they weren't "supposed to."


----------



## Ample Pie

I had my first feedee/feeder dream two nights ago. It was hawt.

In the dream, she/I (you know how malleable that can be in dreams) totally outed a hot feeder boy. The look on his face when she/I did it is still so fresh in my mind that it makes my toes curl whenever I think about it.


----------



## HailToTheKing

liz (di-va) said:


> awlright! I like the idea of UK FA boys lustin after her when they weren't "supposed to."



It's a funny old film like that - they had it on UKTVGold (TV nostalgia channel) last night. Two very skinny doctors chasing around after big plump matron! Don't get me wrong though - Matron is a lady of morals too. A refreshing funny film.


----------



## Ample Pie

Okay, bit of a long strange Dimensions riddled confession.

I ate 4 Whoppers tonight. Also a milk shake and two cookies, but it's the 4 whoppers that count. Someone bet me I couldn't, so I did. During my last bite of my last burger, someone, quite outside the whole bet/Whopper situation, sent me a message on Yahoo about a belly rub, and didn't I need one at just that moment. I was STUFFED. But I'm also without a belly rubber, so I decided, like all good girls, to just do it myself. It was so wonderful and relaxing and just plain lovely that within 10 minutes I was...well, after 12 minutes I was really content and ready for a nap. During this nap, I had a hot and bothered dream about one of our very own Dimensions fellows. Funnily enough it's a fellow I haven't spoken with in MONTHS. The Knotty one himself.

There's my num num/dimensions confession


----------



## Tassel

I once said and I still totally regret saying it to this day, save the whales by harpooning a fat chick.... I'm ashamed as an FA......


----------



## stillblessed23

Omg!! Sonic is amazing I wish they had one near me I only went once and wished I could go again. My friend was telling me about steak and shakes the other day and how great they are but she said she had only seen them in florida. 

As far as confessions something I've been wanting to get off my chest. Even though ever since I was a liitle girl, I loved the look of fat, cried litterally when oprah lost all her weight, drew pics of fat people, of "myself" fatter, and used to stuf my clothes with pillows so that I could fit my aunts clothes, who is a ssbbw, 5'5 424lbs, as I got older I started to become conflicted about my fantasies. Like now, somedays I'm like oh I want to keep gaining, where as other days I'm like nooo I need to loose weight cuz I don't want to shorten my life span, or end up like my aunt who now in her 50's and has very limited mobility because of her size. I never wan't to be skinny, that thought never crossed my mind but sometime I think it would be better to be a 14/16 instead of a 24/26. I have such a crazy appetite though from from my last year of stuffing my self lol that things that used to make me so full I would get sick, just barely kill my hunger and like two hours later I'm hungry again. I don't know sometimes I feel so confused. I guess it's partly societies fault lol.


----------



## butch

IC I'm starting to have Weight Board style fantasies about me and another Dims poster.


----------



## Fuzzy

Didn't get much sleep last night, I had to be in early at work, and I consumed mass quantities of Caffiene and salty, (or sugary) high-carb foods trying to stay awake. Donuts, two breakfast burritos, a bowl of oatmeal, biscuits and gravy.. When it came time for lunch, I was stuffed. :huh:


----------



## Jay West Coast

IC to not going out with my friends the other night. Instead, I went down to my local In-N-Out Burger, and ate _two_ animal-style double-doubles. 

I think I have an inner fat guy, and he's trying to eat his way out.


----------



## imfree

Oh well, I had to post to re-subscribe. I'm up to 425. I had a 40oz
lasanga from Aldi tonight, killed it with 100 units of U-500 Insulin, and THOROUGHLY enjoyed it. Sorry Guys, for the lousy post, at least I'm re-subscribed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Jay West Coast said:


> IC to not going out with my friends the other night. Instead, I went down to my local In-N-Out Burger, and ate _two_ animal-style double-doubles.
> 
> I think I have an inner fat guy, and he's trying to eat his way out.



So are you prepairing for an eating competition with moi when you come back for a visit in Portland, since I pretty much whomped on your ass everytime we went out to eat skinny boy?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC.... I have already broken James couch... yes... wasn't even here more than 6 hours.... I was and still am a bit embarassed. I didn't want his roomies to know how some fat chick come into their house and broke their furniture already.


----------



## Wagimawr

Just tell 'em if they laugh at you you'll break them too. Y'know, with your bare hands, not by sitting on them.


----------



## phatfatgirl

Missblueyedeath said:


> The only reason I make people birthday cakes and is so I can eat the batter...... :eat2:



Ohhhh my... So do i.. lmfao 
Well I've actually bought cake mix with the purpose to eat the batter not make a cake.. lol :doh:


----------



## Ample Pie

I'm eating some M&Ms. By 'some' I mean 'a whole 12.6 oz bag' and 'M&Ms' I mean the 'Ogre sized peanut ones.'


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've been neglecting one of my most favorite threads.

My confession today is..that I really, really, really want to indulge in one of my food/bedroom fantasies.


I'm normally not a sex/food kinda gal..but O.M.G these are hot..lol

To me at least.


Oh..and I'm making some ooeey, gooey, cheesey tortilla soup


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been neglecting one of my most favorite threads.
> 
> My confession today is..that I really, really, really want to indulge in one of my food/bedroom fantasies.
> 
> 
> I'm normally not a sex/food kinda gal..but O.M.G these are hot..lol
> 
> To me at least.
> 
> 
> Oh..and I'm making some ooeey, gooey, cheesey tortilla soup



Hmmm, I'd like to know more. Curious type, I am.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Hmmm, I'd like to know more. Curious type, I am.



Humm..let's just say they involve messiness, fingers, and a very fat cowgirl


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> Humm..let's just say they involve messiness, fingers, and a very fat cowgirl



hehe I am guessing she wanted to know more about the soup.


----------



## MisticalMisty

SoVerySoft said:


> hehe I am guessing she wanted to know more about the soup.



LMFAO...hell..leave it to me to think she wanted the naughty lil details!


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> Humm..let's just say they involve messiness, fingers, and a very fat cowgirl





SoVerySoft said:


> hehe I am guessing she wanted to know more about the soup.



hahaha... either answer was totally acceptable!

But I was asking about the sexy shtuff.


----------



## SoVerySoft

AnnMarie said:


> hahaha... either answer was totally acceptable!
> 
> But I was asking about the sexy shtuff.



*whew* good. Otherwise you'd be on the wrong board, Ms. Mod


----------



## Blackjack

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been neglecting one of my most favorite threads.
> 
> My confession today is..that I really, really, really want to indulge in one of my food/bedroom fantasies.
> 
> 
> I'm normally not a sex/food kinda gal..but O.M.G these are hot..lol
> 
> To me at least.
> 
> 
> Oh..and I'm making some ooeey, gooey, cheesey tortilla soup



I'd like to introduce you to a little friend I call the PM system...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> I'd like to introduce you to a little friend I call the PM system...



But this way..your imagination gets to wander in all sorts of delicious directions


----------



## Blackjack

IC that on the topic of messy food, my sammitch today is ridiculously leaky.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

I ate like 10 packages of Dunkaroos last night. It was intense.


----------



## Kortana

IC to being totally obsessed with checking out all the pictures in the forum (paysite, before & after pics, belly hang and others...) and since I have never taken pictures like that of myself, have become obsessed with taking some to see how I look nekkid on film (or digital..you know what I mean!)

I also confess to throwing a big bag of M&M's in my popcorn at the movies. Try it, I bet you will never see popcorn the same!


----------



## runningman

MisticalMisty said:


> Humm..let's just say they involve messiness, fingers, and a very fat cowgirl



Yeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaawwwwwww.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Hostess Choclate Pudding Pie has 520 calories. :huh:


----------



## Friday

Don't look at the calorie count on the bottom of those packages of big muffins then Fuzzy, 'kay?


----------



## MisticalMisty

runningman said:


> Yeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaawwwwwww.



LMFAO..you offerring me a saddle?


----------



## TCUBOB

I did that once and now I can't eat them anymore. I won't repeat anything here, but I will say this: who knew that one muffin could have more calories than a good-sized meal?



Friday said:


> Don't look at the calorie count on the bottom of those packages of big muffins then Fuzzy, 'kay?


----------



## CrankySpice

IC that I just ate 20 large taquitos and a cup of sour cream. And I'm still hungry.


----------



## ashmamma84

CrankySpice said:


> IC that I just ate 20 large taquitos and a cup of sour cream. And I'm still hungry.



Reading that just made me hungry...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> A Hostess Choclate Pudding Pie has 520 calories. :huh:



Not if you eat it standing up leaning over the sink.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I was tired from being at school all day so around 6:30 ish I went to KFC because I wanted some hotwings..well they said it would be a short wait..and no problem because it normally is...

Well I waited longer than usual and when the kid brought my order out..he was like..there was something wrong with our fryer so we gave you a whole bucket of hot wings.

I have a WHOLE bucket of hotwings..lol..I'm going to be chicken-ed out come Friday..lol


----------



## Ample Pie

I admit that when my ex used to call me Big Fat Becky, I would orgasm with incredible intensity.

In the right company, I ADORE that particular nickname.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Rebecca said:


> I admit that when my ex used to call me Big Fat Becky, I would orgasm with incredible intensity.
> 
> In the right company, I ADORE that particular nickname.



I have a few nicknames with the word fat in them that I enjoy and can make me like that


*sighs a good sigh*


----------



## Ample Pie

Oh, yes, I've always been a fan of good natured nasty name calling in the name of sex and foreplay and the big O.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

For some reason I just read this as "weight board confrontational" 

yeah, that is what they should change the actual board name itself to.


----------



## Ample Pie

Confucius say, 'go to bed with double dipped peanuts, wake up covered in chocolate.'


----------



## KuroBara

SoVerySoft said:


> Not if you eat it standing up leaning over the sink.


Somehow, that tickled a funny part of my brain


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3

I C that I miss my waist, like really miss it. I used to have one 60 lbs ago. I never used to need a belt, but now...sigh. Now I have this amorphous region between my boobs and the end of my stomach.


----------



## KuroBara

IC I hope my sister cooks the steaks cause I don't want to get off the boards


----------



## NancyGirl74

I ate a whole package of double stuffed Oreos in two days.


----------



## Blackjack

NancyGirl74 said:


> I ate a whole package of double stuffed Oreos in two days.



Been there. That crash was _terrible_.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

MisticalMisty said:


> I was tired from being at school all day so around 6:30 ish I went to KFC because I wanted some hotwings..well they said it would be a short wait..and no problem because it normally is...
> 
> Well I waited longer than usual and when the kid brought my order out..he was like..there was something wrong with our fryer so we gave you a whole bucket of hot wings.
> 
> I have a WHOLE bucket of hotwings..lol..I'm going to be chicken-ed out come Friday..lol



Man I went to KFC tonight and I got stiffed on my chicken!! But I was home when I realized it. Its the universe equaling itself out. You got extra, I got shorted.  *sniffs as I think about that last piece of missing chicken*


----------



## eightyseven

I confess that I had never been to an Arby's before the middle of this summer. I also confess that the 5 items for $5 deal might be the greatest thing on the planet. Two roast beef melts, mozzerella sticks, a hash brown thing, and a milkshake. Why are there not more Arby's around? WHY?


----------



## NancyGirl74

eightyseven said:


> I confess that I had never been to an Arby's before the middle of this summer. I also confess that the 5 items for $5 deal might be the greatest thing on the planet. Two roast beef melts, mozzerella sticks, a hash brown thing, and a milkshake. Why are there not more Arby's around? WHY?



I love Arby's!!!!! Tried the strawberry, banana swirl shake? It's heaven...or a sin...either way I love 'em. Might have to get me one of them today. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

BigCutieSasha said:


> Man I went to KFC tonight and I got stiffed on my chicken!! But I was home when I realized it. Its the universe equaling itself out. You got extra, I got shorted.  *sniffs as I think about that last piece of missing chicken*



DAMN KFC!! DAMN THEM TO HELL!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB

Now now....it's not KFC's fault....they probably got distracted by the nasty PETA people protesting out front. 

Either that, or they suck, float, and are made out of wood!!!! Burn them!!!!


----------



## xxladydreamzxx

NancyGirl74 said:


> I love Arby's!!!!! Tried the strawberry, banana swirl shake? It's heaven...or a sin...either way I love 'em. Might have to get me one of them today. :eat2:


i know it is fabulous right...lol


----------



## snuggletiger

I can't wait till tonight when I drive by Coldstone and get some cinnamon bun ice cream.


----------



## love dubh

IC that I never had a burrito until last night.*


*I dated a Puerto Rican, a Mexican, and a Colombian in HS. I also love tacos.


----------



## TCUBOB

You NEVER had a burrito? Where are YOU FROM?!?!?!

Oh, right. The North.

Wait, there are TONS of Puerto Ricans in Jersey.......and I'm sure that they at least have those lousy joints like Chipolte and Baja Fresh....


----------



## activistfatgirl

love dubh said:


> IC that I never had a burrito until last night.*
> 
> 
> *I dated a Puerto Rican, a Mexican, and a Colombian in HS. I also love tacos.



I can't tell if you're being literal or figurative, you dirty girl.


----------



## Santaclear

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't tell if you're being literal or figurative, you dirty girl.



Ever have an enchilada?


----------



## activistfatgirl

Santaclear said:


> Ever have an enchilada?



I really haven't!:blush:


----------



## TCUBOB

Jeez, nobody's had any Mexican food around here.....unbelievable....

No flautas? Sopapillas? Chile rellenos? Hello?


----------



## love dubh

There's a plethora of places to get good Mexican food in NJ.....I just haven't gone to them for burritos. 

I know, I know. How UNAMERICAN am I for never having a burrito?!


----------



## love dubh

activistfatgirl said:


> I can't tell if you're being literal or figurative, you dirty girl.



Literal. What kind of sexual experience would a "burrito" be anyway? Sex with a little mule?


----------



## TCUBOB

I was a little curious about that myself, unless Hispanic guys with small penises call them "burritos." Which to my knowledge they do not.

Though if you had said that you had never had a fish taco, I might have been more suspicious about an alternative definition.....

And I don't even want to imagine what an enchilda would be.


----------



## Ample Pie

why do I feel like we're only a couple of posts from the Dirty Sanchez?


----------



## Blackjack

Rebecca said:


> why do I feel like we're only a couple of posts from the Dirty Sanchez?


----------



## Wagimawr

Rebecca said:


> why do I feel like we're only a couple of posts from the Dirty Sanchez?


He's not dirty, just misunderstood.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rebecca said:


> why do I feel like we're only a couple of posts from the Dirty Sanchez?




I soooooo wanted to rep you for ............. going there :kiss2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Historically, A burrito is a not Tex-Mex. Its origins stem from Sonora, Mexico; and then California. A chimichanga, a burrito that has been deep-fried, was invented first in Tucson, Arizona. (the name means whatchmacallits) and it is also not Tex-Mex.

Traditional Tex-Mex: Botanas, Chalupas, Tacos, Enchiladas (layered or rolled), Envueltos, Frijoles Refritos, Goditas, Panchos, Quesadillas, Migas, Tostatas, Tamales, Chili Rellenos, Nachos, Salsa Picante, and Chili. 

So to never had a burrito would be... so UnCalifornian..


----------



## Fuzzy

Note.. if you don't know what some of those are.. PM me, and I'll post a recipe.


----------



## TCUBOB

IC I was tempted to make the dirty Sanchez mention but some measure of tact (yeah, it was new to me as well) made me hold off. Hopefully, it was just a one-time thing.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I'm actually addicted to Philadelphia soft cheese, no kidding I've had it on toast like 8 times in the last two days


----------



## taetaegrrl

I was out drinking and being silly, and I got the idea to try riding one of those pony rides, in front of the store, that you put quarters in. (Really, I knew my guy friend would like to see me try it, and I was almost as curious as him to see if it could move me!)

Well, my 300-some-odd lbs. slowed it down a little bit, I think - but it still gave me a decent pony ride after all. (Darnit! I was secretly kinda hoping I was a big enough girl to make it grind to a halt and make cool noises or something. Hehe....)

Now I kinda wonder how much weight it takes to overload one of those things...... If it's not too much more, I'll make that another silly "goal" of mine! Haha!


----------



## Tad

taetaegrrl said:


> Well, my 300-some-odd lbs. slowed it down a little bit, I think - but it still gave me a decent pony ride after all. (Darnit! I was secretly kinda hoping I was a big enough girl to make it grind to a halt and make cool noises or something. Hehe....)



Hmmm, I think your profile is a bit out of date.....you mention in there being around 235 pounds.....you've been busy it sounds like!

-Ed


----------



## taetaegrrl

Oh yeah, it is way outdated. I guess I need to update it. When I first found this place, I think I was just a little over 200. Getting to 235 or so took a little doing, and I just started gaining from there without much conscious effort.

I really thought getting to around 250 would be "ideal", but then I liked the idea of reaching 300. Anything less didn't really feel quite like "big girl" status to me.  Now I'm actually there.




edx said:


> Hmmm, I think your profile is a bit out of date.....you mention in there being around 235 pounds.....you've been busy it sounds like!
> 
> -Ed


----------



## MisticalMisty

I was so hungry when I got off work today that I totally binged...

I had 20 hot wings and a pint of taters and gravy from KFC


I'm full..but not stuffed surprisingly..


----------



## bigsexy920

Sometimes I want to eat so much I cant move. And than eat some more.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that my new fast food love is number 10 on McDonalds breakfast menu. I've actually been leaving for work early (quite unheard of for me) just so I can get it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC that my new fast food love is number 10 on McDonalds breakfast menu. I've actually been leaving for work early (quite unheard of for me) just so I can get it.



...and that is?

(I love McD's breakfast...but I don't know the numbers!)


----------



## Ample Pie

I'm all about the number 1. Sausage biscuit, hash brown thing, OJ. Plus an extra sausage biscuit.

Man, I miss those.



SoVerySoft said:


> ...and that is?
> 
> (I love McD's breakfast...but I don't know the numbers!)


----------



## Fuzzy

There's a local chain that makes these huge chorizo, egg, and potato breakfast burritos for cheap.. They're a gut buster.


----------



## CleverBomb

Fuzzy said:


> There's a local chain that makes these huge chorizo, egg, and potato breakfast burritos for cheap.. They're a gut buster.


Betos?* Oh heck yeah!

-Rusty
(jonesing for a machaca burrito now...)
*recently the chain renamed itself "Rancherito's". Same management. No idea why they did that. Still decent food, way too much of it for almost free!


----------



## TCUBOB

No, the new breakfast du jour is Wendy's. They've got beef, pork and chicken (Steak, bacon and eggs) on one delicious sandwich. The Drive-Thru Gourmet, Ken Hoffman, reviewed it this week (see Foodie Board).


----------



## Fuzzy

CleverBomb said:


> Betos?* Oh heck yeah!
> 
> -Rusty
> (jonesing for a machaca burrito now...)
> *recently the chain renamed itself "Rancherito's". Same management. No idea why they did that. Still decent food, way too much of it for almost free!



Yep, Betos.


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC that I haven't eaten all day. Why, you ask. Because when my friend comes over she and I are going to the chinese buffet place for dinner. I want to do my 12 bucks justice. Plus, I want ColdStone afterwards. Do I know how to plan ahead or what? :happy: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :happy:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I had so much for dinner. I started off just wanting to grab something and go, so I went to McDonalds and got a double cheese burger meal, large and a McChicken sandwich extra mayo. I came home and ate that and found a left over cookie from last night and had that as well. I was still hungry so I went upstairs and baked a small pizza and then had a BIG salad. I am now 100% stuffed and soooo happy. But I badly need a belly rub.


----------



## Korota

I confess that I wish I had the ability to bend time and space so I could meet Sasha's belly-rubbing needs. :blush:


----------



## ToniTails

i am actually very thin... i wear prosthetic padding all over to look prettier... i'm sorry for the deception, y'all.... forgive me?


----------



## NancyGirl74

SoVerySoft said:


> ...and that is?
> 
> (I love McD's breakfast...but I don't know the numbers!)



Sausage, Egg, and Cheese McGriddle with hashbrown and an OJ....mmmm Good stuff :eat2:


----------



## TCUBOB

I feel that the chicken biscuit is highly underrated. I was very excited when McDonald's added that winner to its menu.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sometimes I feel like I've stuffed myself like I wanted to, but not really like I wanted to. Oof.


----------



## Midori

_IC that lately I've been craving to be touched ... rubbed ... caressed ... my belly especially ... Ooooo ... a new compulsion for me!

&#9834;midori_


----------



## Luv2CUfeast

You say that like its a bad thing!


----------



## ashmamma84

IC that I'm getting new stretch marks...and I think they are sort of cute.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I must have an inner Feedee because the song "You Make Me Better" by Fabolous sounds like "You Make Me Fatter" to me.


----------



## ashmamma84

NancyGirl74 said:


> I must have an inner Feedee because the song "You Make Me Better" by Fabolous sounds like "You Make Me Fatter" to me.



LMAO!!! Good one...I can't wait til that songs is on, and I'll sing the "new" lyrics...   

I actually like that song, too...okay, the repitition (or rather, stuttering) is kinda wacky, but I still like it.


----------



## TXssbbwGODDESS

Confession: When my boyfriend gives me a hug, I like to squeeze him really tight and squish my chest and belly up against him. And hold onto him for a few seconds longer than one normally would during a hug. I think it flusters him a little, but I also think he really likes it. :smitten:


----------



## Mr. 23

I dreamt that I was being fed McDonald's hashbrowns, one after the other. Ok, so that's not much of a confession.

Here's the confession: I woke myself up by trying to take a bite out of thin air.


----------



## Van

hey I can go back to being 10 yrs old. I always dreamed of being a bodybuilder. But at that time I was a chubby kid. But one day I saw a cartoon where one of the characters inflated and I dreamed that was me. I knew a kid in my class who was bigger than me and I wanted to be as fat as he was. That was when I realized I was a fat admirer. I gained more weight as I got older and in high school I played football and I gained muscle through working out over the years. To make a long story short. I am both a muscle and fat admirer. One day I want to be fat and the other day buff. So confused aren't I.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I've been on a food binge the last few weeks. I just enjoy it and love to eat till I'm stuffed. Today was a big meal from KFC and then a blizzard from Dairy Queen. For dinner its some sushi rolls along with 2 sushi pizzas. It's going to be a good night. 
PS... Im also going out to buy 300 to watch while I eat. I may love being fat, but I really love strong, buff men!


----------



## GunnerFA

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've been on a food binge the last few weeks. I just enjoy it and love to eat till I'm stuffed. Today was a big meal from KFC and then a blizzard from Dairy Queen. For dinner its some sushi rolls along with 2 sushi pizzas. It's going to be a good night.
> PS... Im also going out to buy 300 to watch while I eat. I may love being fat, but I really love strong, buff men!



Hehe, just got my copy of 300 the other day. Looking forward to watching it.


----------



## upender

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've been on a food binge the last few weeks. I just enjoy it and love to eat till I'm stuffed. Today was a big meal from KFC and then a blizzard from Dairy Queen. For dinner its some sushi rolls along with 2 sushi pizzas. It's going to be a good night.
> PS... Im also going out to buy 300 to watch while I eat. I may love being fat, but I really love strong, buff men!



Sushi pizzas? Are they more like...uh...sushi or pizza? And what wine goes with them?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

upender said:


> Sushi pizzas? Are they more like...uh...sushi or pizza? And what wine goes with them?



Ahh so glad you asked.  haha Sushi pizza tastes better than it sounds. Its a large piece of seaweed with a layer of rice over it. Then they spread either shrimp or crab salad over the rice then a layer or mayo mixed with eel sauce. They bake it and when its done they put some thinly sliced green onions on each piece with a dab of hot chili sauce and sesame seeds. Its... SOOOOOOOOOO yummy. :eat2:


----------



## upender

BigCutieSasha said:


> Ahh so glad you asked.  haha Sushi pizza tastes better than it sounds. Its a large piece of seaweed with a layer of rice over it. Then they spread either shrimp or crab salad over the rice then a layer or mayo mixed with eel sauce. They bake it and when its done they put some thinly sliced green onions on each piece with a dab of hot chili sauce and sesame seeds. Its... SOOOOOOOOOO yummy. :eat2:



No mozzarella, then. Whew. I understand there are places in this country where they put pineapple on pizza and I'm glad to hear it's nothing like that.

I'm thinking a nice dry Riesling, or maybe a Pinot Grigio.

PS Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Back to confessions. I don't have one but I'm working on it.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I confess that I went on the mother of them all binges.

I had a whole Junior's cheesecake last night.


and I just finished a whole apple strudel.


----------



## upender

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I confess that I went on the mother of them all binges.
> 
> I had a whole Junior's cheesecake last night.
> 
> 
> and I just finished a whole apple strudel.



That's a binge, all right. Just curious: do you have any idea what sets one off?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

upender said:


> That's a binge, all right. Just curious: do you have any idea what sets one off?



I had just agreed to go into a 10 day fast, and I was feeling sad, deprived of what I wanted to eat. Another reason was that I hadn't had cheesecake in over 7 years, so I thought that it was about time I had some again

However, I hadn't eaten refined sugar for well over a month, since the alimentary changes I had made about a month ago.

It has made me very ill.

SO, yeah, there you go. Complicated reasons why.


----------



## upender

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I had just agreed to go into a 10 day fast, and I was feeling sad, deprived of what I wanted to eat. Another reason was that I hadn't had cheesecake in over 7 years, so I thought that it was about time I had some again
> 
> However, I hadn't eaten refined sugar for well over a month, since the alimentary changes I had made about a month ago.
> 
> It has made me very ill.
> 
> SO, yeah, there you go. Complicated reasons why.



Sorry to hear about it. Nothing is worse than a sugar hangover, except the other kind. Green tea might help. Feel better soon.


----------



## Blame Picasso

I'm a happily married dad of two, but I confess my neighbor down the street (28, green eyes, long blonde hair, 5'4" about 280 pounds) makes my stomach flutter when I talk to her.:wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha

So I weighed myself this weekend. For the first time since my milestone of 400. Anyone want to take a guess at what I am at now? 

I do have to point out I had to use 2 scales. One under each foot. Just one wouldn't go high enough. hehe


----------



## Ulysses

> So I weighed myself this weekend. For the first time since my milestone of 400. Anyone want to take a guess at what I am at now?



My guess is...umm...430?


----------



## Nose_body_knows

My confession is a funny, yet annoying one. I have been steadily putting on weight for the last few months, no idea how heavy I am now, scales got broken in the first week.

Here is the confession, in that time I have gone through and outgrown three computer chairs and I am finding it hard to find one big enough, I am thinking of getting a laptop so I can stay in bed and rest it on my belly.


----------



## Koldun

I quit one of my jobs and don't know if I made the right decision.


----------



## rainbowman

BigCutieSasha said:


> So I weighed myself this weekend. For the first time since my milestone of 400. Anyone want to take a guess at what I am at now?
> 
> I do have to point out I had to use 2 scales. One under each foot. Just one wouldn't go high enough. hehe



Mu guess is between 410 and 420? doesn't anybody else want to take up the challenge?:eat1: :huh:


----------



## stan_der_man

We have a basket full of bananas. I just ate 5 of them for no reason.

banana_man_stan


----------



## jackvio

BigCutieSasha said:


> So I weighed myself this weekend. For the first time since my milestone of 400. Anyone want to take a guess at what I am at now?
> 
> I do have to point out I had to use 2 scales. One under each foot. Just one wouldn't go high enough. hehe



411, but please don't tease us!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

The first guess was correct!! Maybe I should use this for a set.


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieSasha said:


> The first guess was correct!! Maybe I should use this for a set.



Any excuse to show off your fat ass, eh?  

Not that I'm complainin'.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Blackjack said:


> Any excuse to show off your fat ass, eh?
> 
> Not that I'm complainin'.



I'm very proud of where I have come as far as my weight. I feel like showin' it off. lol Loud and proud baby!!


----------



## elaine dressed in cobras

BigCutieSasha said:


> I'm very proud of where I have come as far as my weight. I feel like showin' it off. lol Loud and proud baby!!



430 lbs!? Mmm mmm! You're so tasty, you luxury sized pastry!
(Unintentional rhyming)


----------



## BigCutieSasha

elaine dressed in cobras said:


> 430 lbs!? Mmm mmm! You're so tasty, you luxury sized pastry!
> (Unintentional rhyming)



Hehe... well thank you  I like it!


----------



## Ulysses

> I'm very proud of where I have come as far as my weight. I feel like showin' it off. lol Loud and proud baby!!



Jeebus. That's..like...wow. Damn, how did you get so big? Wow. (not much sense here but what do you expect?)


----------



## James

well here goes... 

I thought that to be a feeder/ gain enthusiast you had to actually get a kick out of weight going up... numbers on scales etc..? Something I've never had...

But I'm learning this evening that maybe I was wrong about that..? Apparently getting a kick out of gluttony and the way it can leave a woman in rapture falls into the feeder category too? and I'm definitely in that category... I absolutely enjoy seeing a woman get pleasure from a very big and tasty meal...

woah... whouldathunkthat? I'm actually a feeder (of sorts) .... crikey


----------



## activistfatgirl

James said:


> well here goes...
> 
> I thought that to be a feeder/ gain enthusiast you had to actually get a kick out of weight going up... numbers on scales etc..? Something I've never had...
> 
> But I'm learning this evening that maybe I was wrong about that..? Apparently getting a kick out of gluttony and the way it can leave a woman in rapture falls into the feeder category too? and I'm definitely in that category... I absolutely enjoy seeing a woman get pleasure from a very big and tasty meal...
> 
> woah... whouldathunkthat? I'm actually a feeder (of sorts) .... crikey



And that's perfectly okay, James.

I hereby prescribe you another dose of the same medicine. Repeat 2x in the next few weeks, and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Fuzzy

Today started out as a bottomless pit day. Uber-hungry, I've been eating and grazing all day. Big breakfast at Dees. Buffalo wing sour dough pretzels at my desk. Chinese buffet for lunch. M&Ms at my desk. A bag of Smokin' Cheddar Dortitos on the commute home, with a Monster 64oz soda. And Sloppy joes with onion rings for dinner. 

I sat back in my chair and noticed that the pit was full. Oof. And I was looking forward to dessert. :blink:


----------



## James

activistfatgirl said:


> And that's perfectly okay, James.
> 
> I hereby prescribe you another dose of the same medicine. Repeat 2x in the next few weeks, and let us know how you're doing.



thanks Tiffany - feels kinda weird to be associated with that tag... I'm still surprised to find out that I am?


----------



## activistfatgirl

James said:


> thanks Tiffany - feels kinda weird to be associated with that tag... I'm still surprised to find out that I am?



I think the biggest task is to demystify the term, the jargon, and all the associated imagery and assumptions that come with it. You're still James.

Whatever, I'm not a feedee or a gainer in real life. Just in my dreams, take what I say for what it's worth.


----------



## James

activistfatgirl said:


> I think the biggest task is to demystify the term, the jargon, and all the associated imagery and assumptions that come with it. You're still James.
> 
> Whatever, I'm not a feedee or a gainer in real life. Just in my dreams, take what I say for what it's worth.



yeah... a lot of the imagery and assumptions dont match up with me at all... hence the weirdness I feel at the moment? Enjoying the pleasure of a woman's gluttony is one of several fantasies - the others arent at all food related... but mheh... i should get over myself... I like fat girls for gawdsakes... thats _hardly _mainstream is it?! 

Fantasies alone dont define me any more than being tall or my love of tea. They are all just parts of the lanky caffeinated dork that is me 

thanks again tiff


----------



## BigCutieSasha

James said:


> thanks Tiffany - feels kinda weird to be associated with that tag... I'm still surprised to find out that I am?



Kind of liberating isn't it?


----------



## James

BigCutieSasha said:


> Kind of liberating isn't it?



yes...it is  thanks for the chat earlier... I think we are closer friends for it


----------



## BigCutieSasha

James said:


> yes...it is  thanks for the chat earlier... I think we are closer friends for it



Thats what I am always here for!


----------



## James

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats what I am always here for!



yeah... glad you'll be _actually _'here' soon too - we can have our long conversations in the same timezone... much cheaper! I cant believe I'm going to work in a few mins not having slept!

cwazy!


----------



## rockhound225

My confession, and I'm not certain if this belongs here or not, is that I'm hesitant to be open with my girlfriend about me wanting her to gain weight. She's confided with me that she's happy as she is, and that was a huge relief for me, but i'm not cure if I'd be taking it too far by asking her to gain. I fell like it would be, but I just don't know.


----------



## Xenophon

I confess I'm giving serious thought to fattening up my girlfriend. She's one of nature's feedees, who was once over 300 but is now around 250. The diet (which was purely for health reasons) is off, but gaining isn't yet a goal.

Partly I have the obvious health reservations. Partly I don't want to gain myself from all the buffets and junk food involved


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

After a lackluster bagel for breakfast, after a mediocre cheeseburger at a non descript Roy Rogers in the middle on nowhere.
After being stuck in traffic, and making a 3 hour trip into a seven hour trip, I was FAMISHED.
I ordered two large pizza's from Domino's. One with peperoni and sausage, another one with mushrooms and peppers. an order of hot wings, and a 2 liter of soda.

I managed to eat a half of each pizza (doused in siricha), the wings and the soda in one sitting.

oy.


----------



## Mystic Rain

I've demolished two huge bags of Halloween chocolate candy in less than a week, totaling 122 pieces, and now I'm working on a third 75 piece bag I bought today.

I've also been so hungry no matter how much I eat. It's like I can't get full.


----------



## bmann0413

I just ate two whole packs of Chewy Chips Ahoy...


----------



## out.of.habit

bmann0413 said:


> I just ate two whole packs of Chewy Chips Ahoy...



Sometimes those cookies seem small as poker chips, no?


----------



## braindeadhead

Sitting at my desk today I accidently ate a whole bag of Combos. Not one of those small bags either. Didn't mean to do it, didn't expect to do it...I just did it.


----------



## jediknight36

MisticalMisty said:


> When I first moved out on my own..ci ci's buffet in Norman was like 2.99. So I could eat and eat for like $3.50 because I always got a water..the pizza sucked..but it was filling!
> 
> 
> I think I could kill a large pizza right now..maybe some buffalo wings...MMMMM



I wish there were more women out there like you!


----------



## CaptainEO

I went to the doctor for a check up today and I was too fat for the scale.


----------



## Jay West Coast

What happened to that giant box of truffles I started eating 10 minutes ago?


----------



## snuggletiger

I can't stop eating those TOSTITOS Scoops with a bottle of Tapatillo hot sauce.


----------



## sweet&fat

There's a delivery service here in NYC that will bring you groceries and other assorted treats in under an hour, including fresh bakery cupcakes w/buttercream icing. As soon as I discovered this, I ate a six-pack of cupcakes every night for a week. They were so good! Supremely hard to resist.


----------



## MisticalMisty

jediknight36 said:


> I wish there were more women out there like you!



I'm one of a kind baby 

LOL

In actuality, the world couldn't handle another me 


You'd be amazed how many girls like to chow down!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jay West Coast said:


> What happened to that giant box of truffles I started eating 10 minutes ago?



They got in my belly


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

A magic box of truffles! Quick, keep refilling it so everyone can enjoy it! 

And, to use a possibly antiquated phrase, they broke the mold with you Misty, so people can only enjoy one of you. Unless you're like, Misty #9...


----------



## Suze

IC That I watched a quite controversial tv-show last night about three guys who travel around the world to live out The Seven Deadly Sins to the extremes. Tonights episode was about Gluttony.
In once scene a guy takes a tube down his throath and try to swallow almost 23 kilos of raw meatmass, its a machine that keep pushing out meat through a tube down his throat. He lasted for about 30-40 sec....that's a lot of meat

Heh..and then i thought of you guys!  (and no, i'm afraid it doesn't air in the us) 

View attachment DSC02180.JPG


----------



## Ash

susieQ said:


> ickyness



Ew. How is raw meatmass at all appealing?


----------



## Santaclear

Merry meatmass, everyone.


----------



## CleverBomb

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> A magic box of truffles! Quick, keep refilling it so everyone can enjoy it!
> 
> And, to use a possibly antiquated phrase, they broke the mold with you Misty, so people can only enjoy one of you. Unless you're like, Misty #9...



Wait...
who would want a moldy Misty anyhow?
I much prefer the fresh one we have on the boards now 
-Rusty
(and leave the whole Chia thing out of it... kthx)


----------



## NancyGirl74

IC to having feeding-typish fantasies lately. I'm not a feedee and in all honestly I'm iffy about the whole feederism thing. However, I've been daydreaming about certain stuff that makes me...hmm, curious, perhaps is the best word. :blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC to having feeding-typish fantasies lately. I'm not a feedee and in all honestly I'm iffy about the whole feederism thing. However, I've been daydreaming about certain stuff that makes me...hmm, curious, perhaps is the best word. :blush:



Nancy, maybe it's more like sexy food play? Which to me is a separate category from feeding. Even if it involves being fed. Does that make sense?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> A magic box of truffles! Quick, keep refilling it so everyone can enjoy it!
> 
> And, to use a possibly antiquated phrase, they broke the mold with you Misty, so people can only enjoy one of you. Unless you're like, Misty #9...



You, strawman, are one of my most favorite dimmers


----------



## MisticalMisty

CleverBomb said:


> Wait...
> who would want a moldy Misty anyhow?
> I much prefer the fresh one we have on the boards now
> -Rusty
> (and leave the whole Chia thing out of it... kthx)



Lmfao...I'm fresh and so clean, clean!


----------



## Suze

Ashley said:


> Ew. How is raw meatmass at all appealing?



Frankly, I don't know. I could call him if you'd like? j/k
I guess the attention he get attracts him more than the taste of that stuff. 



Santaclear said:


> Merry meatmass, everyone.



and a happy meatyear to you


----------



## liz (di-va)

My hips just keep gettin bigger. And I'm trying valiantly to clean out/rearrange my apt, so there are boxes everywhere and my hips are constantly running into things, knocking them over. I wish there were a (nicely) slobberin FA-type around to appreciate this/get somethin out of it, because the knocking-things-over problem is driving me nuts (!).


----------



## CandySmooch

I've never been in a healthy relationship where the man loved me for me. Or knew how to please a real woman. I married the wrong man and wonder what it would be like to ravished for the big beauty I am. To actually have a man who LOVED my curves and knew what to do instead of just accepting them. Will I have to go my life without knowing?


----------



## Carrie

CandySmooch said:


> I've never been in a healthy relationship where the man loved me for me. Or knew how to please a real woman. I married the wrong man and wonder what it would be like to ravished for the big beauty I am. To actually have a man who LOVED my curves and knew what to do instead of just accepting them. Will I have to go my life without knowing?


FA's can be absolutely wonderful, but they're not perfect mythical creatures like unicorns or fairies. They're imperfect, and human, and some are just plain creeps (just as not all fat women are prizes). I was once involved with a man who was a true FA in terms of his unabashed appreciation of and desire for fat women. He found me attractive, seemed to love my fat body, made me feel desired, we had great sexual chemistry, etc., but in the end he was a pretty terrible person who caused me a fair amount of pain (though our breakup resulted in my current relationship with a wonderful FA, so yay). But his FA-ness had nothing to do with the rest of his personality, in other words. So while being intimate with a FA *is* frequently undeniably absolutely fantastic, I don't know that the possibility of experiencing it trumps already being in a loving relationship with a man who may not be a FA. If your guy loves you and is good to you, that's not something to sneeze at. 

....and there's your completely unsolicited advice for the day. :batting:


----------



## Dravenhawk

I am a diet sabbatour. When my ex wife used to try to diet I would buy her favorite thing to eat and leave it in plain sight. I would even go so far as to throw out the diet foods and replace em with the fattening stuff. Yeah I know I was a bad boy. I guess you might call me an encourager of appetite. I could never get excited by a thin chick.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Pacifly

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC to having feeding-typish fantasies lately. I'm not a feedee and in all honestly I'm iffy about the whole feederism thing. However, I've been daydreaming about certain stuff that makes me...hmm, curious, perhaps is the best word. :blush:



Me too. They started on Halloween when I couldn't fall asleep at night thinking about all the leftover candy downstairs. But they haven't let up even though the candy is long gone. :eat2:

Sharon


----------



## Friday

Dravenhawk said:


> I am a diet sabbatour. When my ex wife used to try to diet I would buy her favorite thing to eat and leave it in plain sight. I would even go so far as to throw out the diet foods and replace em with the fattening stuff. Yeah I know I was a bad boy. I guess you might call me an encourager of appetite. I could never get excited by a thin chick.
> 
> Dravenhawk



I can understand why she's your ex.


----------



## NancyGirl74

SoVerySoft said:


> Nancy, maybe it's more like sexy food play? Which to me is a separate category from feeding. Even if it involves being fed. Does that make sense?



Totally makes sense! My fantasy is more along the lines of being romantically fed grapes (or Dibs in my case) than being strapped down to a chair and spoon fed ice cream. Although.............

Anyway, thanks, Randi 




Pacifly said:


> Me too. They started on Halloween when I couldn't fall asleep at night thinking about all the leftover candy downstairs. But they haven't let up even though the candy is long gone. :eat2:
> 
> Sharon



Mmm Halloween candy. While giving out candy this year I did a lot of: "One for the Trick-or-Treaters. One for me. Two for the Trick-or-Treaters. One, two for me."


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

I've noticed my eating habbits picking up a lot in like the last month or so.
I mean, quite a lot.
In Summer I was jogging, pretty active, still eating a good amount.
Now that it's getting colder I'm in hibernation mode.
I've been eating like crazy and not exercising at all. 
I'm thinking I should slow down but I don't really want to at the same time.
I'm at a confusing stage, coming to terms with everything still.
A big part of me lately just wants to eat and eat and not stop. 
I obviously have a little more restraint than that.
But my appetite is getting so much bigger than it use to be.
I wonder why that is. 
I mean, I like it, I love eating and all, but it's so out of nowhere.


----------



## DrFeeder

Sweet_Serenade said:


> But my appetite is getting so much bigger than it use to be.
> I wonder why that is.
> I mean, I like it, I love eating and all, but it's so out of nowhere.



Maybe hanging out in sites like this one is having an effect...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

DrFeeder said:


> Maybe hanging out in sites like this one is having an effect...



I've only been a member for like three days.
And my appetite has been larger for a little while.

Though I think it's a combination of a few things.
During Autumn I do wind down and relax more, usually eat more around this time anyway.
And recently it hit like some golf ball over the head from the sky that I love to eat, and everything else I've been awkwardly talking about around here, like realizing I find big beautiful, and understanding that putting on weight is a little exciting etc
I think just thinking these thoughts alone, and I have been thinking them like nonstop lately, is increasing my appetite somehow.
I guess that makes sense.


----------



## butch

I didn't think I'd be the first (and maybe only?) person to have to come to (WB) confessional today.

Forgive me, for I have sinned. My Thanksgiving feasting seems to have added at least 100 pounds to my belly, and another 25 to my double chin, and I can still see and feel the effects hours after my meal. I had no idea 4 plates of food could make me feel this stuffed-I feel like I've just fallen out of a weight board story-you know, one of the fantasy ones where the person secretly ingests some sort of magical potion and then blows up to mammoth proportions, bursting out of clothes and all the rest. 

Who knew turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, ham, rolls, 3 different types of salad, lots of pumpkin pie, pecan pie, and pudding could do this to a person?


----------



## Paul Delacroix

SoVerySoft said:


> Nancy, maybe it's more like sexy food play? Which to me is a separate category from feeding. Even if it involves being fed. Does that make sense?



I think the definition (such that it is) of feederism is a little too inclusive.

There are probably a lot of metabolically large fat people who would like to occasionally enjoy the pleasure of eating (or the pleasure of overeating, which is a basic American pastime nowadays) without being pigeonholed into a category. 

I also think there are a lot of self-aware FAs who have a streak of feeder in them, but who are not extreme about it in any way. 

What must be the World's Most Irritating Question, I would think, would be when a beautifully plumped out lady posts photos of herself, or chats about having gained weight, and gets a response along the lines of "What's your goal weight? What size do you want to be a year from now?" As if they have a locker room weight chart taped on the wall or something. 

I'd imagine the ladies just want to be able to eat whatever they want, and be whatever size goes naturally with that.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Paul Delacroix said:


> I think the definition (such that it is) of feederism is a little too inclusive.
> 
> There are probably a lot of metabolically large fat people who would like to occasionally enjoy the pleasure of eating (or the pleasure of overeating, which is a basic American pastime nowadays) without being pigeonholed into a category.
> 
> I also think there are a lot of self-aware FAs who have a streak of feeder in them, but who are not extreme about it in any way.
> 
> What must be the World's Most Irritating Question, I would think, would be when a beautifully plumped out lady posts photos of herself, or chats about having gained weight, and gets a response along the lines of "What's your goal weight? What size do you want to be a year from now?" As if they have a locker room weight chart taped on the wall or something.
> 
> I'd imagine the ladies just want to be able to eat whatever they want, and be whatever size goes naturally with that.



Amen to that! I know that fits me to a T.


----------



## snuggletiger

Sometimes some of us just want to hold the food so the other person can eat it in a loving & sensual manner. Sometimes its that basic.


----------



## HEINEKEN

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I've only been a member for like three days.
> And my appetite has been larger for a little while.
> 
> Though I think it's a combination of a few things.
> During Autumn I do wind down and relax more, usually eat more around this time anyway.
> And recently it hit like some golf ball over the head from the sky that I love to eat, and everything else I've been awkwardly talking about around here, like realizing I find big beautiful, and understanding that putting on weight is a little exciting etc
> I think just thinking these thoughts alone, and I have been thinking them like nonstop lately, is increasing my appetite somehow.
> I guess that makes sense.





What you just said gets me totally HOT!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

HEINEKEN said:


> What you just said gets me totally HOT!



Take a cold shower. >_>;


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Take a cold shower. >_>;



Hahaha! Oooh Snap!


----------



## HEINEKEN

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..... That was cold! (standing in a towel, dripping wet!)


----------



## k1009

All I think about is food. I don't think I've been really hungry in a very long time. My mind says feed me, feed me, feed me and feed me now.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

k1009 said:


> All I think about is food. I don't think I've been really hungry in a very long time. My mind says feed me, feed me, feed me and feed me now.



Pretty much the story of my life at the moment.
I don't really remember the last time I was super hungry. 
I've been trying to slow my eating a bit, but it's not working super well, it's like every other thought in my head is to eat. 
And I thought it wasn't possible for me to get quirkier.
Clearly I underestimated myself. 

@Heineken; I'm sorry if I came off as rude or something but really. Be a teensy bit more mindful of what you say, this is the net and this is a rather playful community, but really, take the excitability down a smidgen. Or maybe I'm just too uptight. Who knows.


----------



## DrFeeder

CandySmooch said:


> I married the wrong man and wonder what it would be like to ravished for the big beauty I am. To actually have a man who LOVED my curves and knew what to do instead of just accepting them. Will I have to go my life without knowing?



Well, first you'll have to get rid of Mr. Wrong. Then, if you're anywhere near as beautiful as your picture, I doubt you'll have much trouble finding a much better guy!

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## DrFeeder

Sweet_Serenade said:


> @Heineken...take the excitability down a smidgen. Or maybe I'm just too uptight. Who knows.



Come on, Sweet Serenade, what you wrote was _extremely_ erotic to guys like us! You're a dream girl--he was just being honest! 

But you can tell him to take a cold shower if you want. I should probably take one myself...

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

DrFeeder said:


> Come on, Sweet Serenade, what you wrote was _extremely_ erotic to guys like us! You're a dream girl--he was just being honest!
> 
> But you can tell him to take a cold shower if you want. I should probably take one myself...
> 
> --Dr. Feeder



See, this community has me in such a loop.
I'm not use to being anyones dream girl, that's for sure.
I mean, I guess I'm sort of flattered, but still, right over my head.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sweet_Serenade said:


> See, this community has me in such a loop.
> I'm not use to being anyones dream girl, that's for sure.
> I mean, I guess I'm sort of flattered, but still, right over my head.


I'll be honest and say that some of the zeal exhibited by some people freaks me out a little bit. I know this is the internet, but as someone who doesn't really type anything he wouldn't say, it feels a little odd.


----------



## bexy

Sasquatch! said:


> I'll be honest and say that some of the zeal exhibited by some people freaks me out a little bit. I know this is the internet, but as someone who doesn't really type anything he wouldn't say, it feels a little odd.



*the internet is a strange thing my friend, very strange indeed! one of the biggest attractions is that you can be someone else, or be the person you've always wanted to be, and say the things youve always wanted to say, anonymously and (usually) without fear of repercussion. hence why ppl can often be a little bit more forthright than they would in person. and hence why a lot of ppl lie lol!

me, im just myself, in words and in person! so glad to meet someone alike!*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Sasquatch! said:


> I'll be honest and say that some of the zeal exhibited by some people freaks me out a little bit. I know this is the internet, but as someone who doesn't really type anything he wouldn't say, it feels a little odd.



It's strange. But I think Bexy pretty much described it perfectly. 
Online, your conscience takes a vacation for a lot of people.
I'll even admit that online, I am a lot more open than when I speak in real life.
I'm very shy normally, trying to get more confident, but being online helps.
I like being so honest and just get things I only think out on the table for once.
It's refreshing.

But some people seem to abuse being online. End up just turning into creeps, not people just trying to open up and let loose. :/


----------



## Sasquatch!

I guess people need to be reminded that they're actually talking to other humans. I think imagining saying what you're typing to someone face to face is the best way to self-edit and regulate your posts.
I shudder when I see posts that just say "How much do you weigh?" or "what have you broken by sitting on?".... the tact and subtlety is simply amazing.


----------



## DrFeeder

Sasquatch! said:


> I think imagining saying what you're typing to someone face to face is the best way to self-edit and regulate your posts.



Come on, this is the _weight board confessional_ thread...people are saying stuff they normally wouldn't tell anyone! I mean, isn't that the point of a confessional? Wasn't Heineken just confessing his feelings? 

I agree there's a line, and if someone offends you, go ahead and let them know...but let's try to cut one another a_ little _slack.

--Dr. Feeder


----------



## HEINEKEN

DrFeeder said:


> Come on, this is the _weight board confessional_ thread...people are saying stuff they normally wouldn't tell anyone! I mean, isn't that the point of a confessional? Wasn't Heineken just confessing his feelings?
> 
> I agree there's a line, and if someone offends you, go ahead and let them know...but let's try to cut one another a_ little _slack.
> 
> --Dr. Feeder




I was just confessing my feelings about what was written...it sounded NICE!


----------



## MaxArden

My confession is that I'd like to be the feedee of a lovely bbw feeder...There, I said it.


----------



## phatfatgirl

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Pretty much the story of my life at the moment.
> I don't really remember the last time I was super hungry.
> I've been trying to slow my eating a bit, but it's not working super well, it's like every other thought in my head is to eat.
> And I thought it wasn't possible for me to get quirkier.
> Clearly I underestimated myself.
> 
> and u know what.. I truly understand this cuz I'm living it myself. I keep saying to myself.. "time to stop and watch what you're eating" and all kinds of things...But I just can't stop by a store without buying anything or at night before bed thinking about something to eat before bed. So why continue to fight it?? Clearly very confusing.. :doh:


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

I'm sleeping
And right in the middle of a good dream
Like all at once I wake up
From something that keeps knockin' at my brain.
Before I go insane I hold my pillow to my head
And spring up in my bed
Screaming out the words I dread:
"I think I love you!"

This morning
I woke up with this feeling
I didn't know how to deal with
And so I just decided to myself
I'd hide it to myself and never talk about it
And didn't I go and shout it
When you walked into my room.
"I think I love you!"

I think I love you.
So what am I so afraid of?
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.
Isn't that what life is made of?
Though it worries me to say
I've never felt this way.

I don't know what I'm up against.
I don't know what it's all about.
I got so much to think about.

Hey, I think I love you.
So what am I so afraid of?
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of
A love there is no cure for.

I think I love you.
Isn't that what life is made of?
Though it worries me to say
I've never felt this way.

Believe me,
You really don't have to worry.
I only want to make you happy
And if you say,
"Hey, go away," I will, but I think better still
I'd better stay around and love you.
Do you think I have a case?
Let me ask you to your face:
Do you think you love me?

I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.
Oh, I think I love you.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Oh, I think I love you.



And I think you need to mail my jacket back or admit that you threw it away. Don't tell me there's a single dry cleaner in the world that will hold something for three months.

I'm sorry I took this to the boards. You haven't replied to my emails.


----------



## FaxMachine1234

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> And I think you need to mail my jacket back or admit that you threw it away. Don't tell me there's a single dry cleaner in the world that will hold something for three months.
> 
> I'm sorry I took this to the boards. You haven't replied to my emails.



Not gonna ask why someone has your jacket but you don't have their phone number...'cause it's none my business.

And yeah, some people are skeezy, but that's fine as long as they don't actually post their skeeziness. Then it becomes everybody's problem. I'm sorry, finals are killing the cohesive part of my brain.


----------



## vermillion

i try to eat really good all day so i can have a large dinner
tonight i had french fries and a hamburger with no bun...now im eating a hot pocket!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

Ekim said:


> Not gonna ask why someone has your jacket but you don't have their phone number...'cause it's none my business.
> 
> And yeah, some people are skeezy, but that's fine as long as they don't actually post their skeeziness. Then it becomes everybody's problem. I'm sorry, finals are killing the cohesive part of my brain.



But you want to know, don't you?

It was such a nice jacket. I'm having a hard time getting over it, since jackets are one of my favorite things. In more unforgiving moods, I'd call the jacket mammon, or a symbol of my failure, or stolen. I don't know if I'm right or wrong here. That's my confession.





Everyone's skeezy. Cohesion is a little overrated.


----------



## alienlanes

MaxArden said:


> My confession is that I'd like to be the feedee of a lovely bbw feeder...There, I said it.



You're not the only one.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> And I think you need to mail my jacket back or admit that you threw it away. Don't tell me there's a single dry cleaner in the world that will hold something for three months.
> 
> I'm sorry I took this to the boards. You haven't replied to my emails.



creep. Stop bothering me or I am calling the police. I sent you it months ago. Let it go


----------



## bexy

StrawberryShortcake said:


> creep. Stop bothering me or I am calling the police. I sent you it months ago. Let it go



*is this real!?? or is it a joke i dont get.....eeek!!*


----------



## Tooz

StrawberryShortcake said:


> creep. Stop bothering me or I am calling the police. I sent you it months ago. Let it go



dramallamadingdong.

I CONFESS I had a super delicious dinner, and am attacking ice cream asap.


----------



## love dubh

Tooz said:


> dramallamadingdong.
> 
> I CONFESS I had a super delicious dinner, and am attacking ice cream asap.



dramallamadingdong Hahahahahaha love it.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake

bexylicious said:


> *is this real!?? or is it a joke i dont get.....eeek!!*



Meeting this guy was what made me stop smoking the ganja... I admit I made a horrible decision. He left his jacket at my house on purpose and now that he's got it back he wont leave me alone... calling me from private numbers... sending me emails every holiday.. even saints birthdays.. No nothing ever happened between us... shiver.. ugh
bad, bad, descision... a warning to any girl who is interested.. creepo.. he lied and said he had family here.. I am not responding to this again. I fell in love with someone else and now he getting nuttier than a fruitcake.


----------



## bexy

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Meeting this guy was what made me stop smoking the ganja... I admit I made a horrible decision. He left his jacket at my house on purpose and now that he's got it back he wont leave me alone... calling me from private numbers... sending me emails every holiday.. even saints birthdays.. No nothing ever happened between us... shiver.. ugh
> bad, bad, descision... a warning to any girl who is interested.. creepo.. he lied and said he had family here.. I am not responding to this again. I fell in love with someone else and now he getting nuttier than a fruitcake.



*uh ohs.....ok...me will stay out of it now thank u for replying tho!*


----------



## Tooz

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Meeting this guy was what made me stop smoking the ganja... I admit I made a horrible decision. He left his jacket at my house on purpose and now that he's got it back he wont leave me alone... calling me from private numbers... sending me emails every holiday.. even saints birthdays.. No nothing ever happened between us... shiver.. ugh
> bad, bad, descision... a warning to any girl who is interested.. creepo.. he lied and said he had family here.. I am not responding to this again. I fell in love with someone else and now he getting nuttier than a fruitcake.



Dear, you gotta calm down. I don't think he's as insane as you claim.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

StrawberryShortcake said:


> Meeting this guy was what made me stop smoking the ganja... I admit I made a horrible decision. He left his jacket at my house on purpose and now that he's got it back he wont leave me alone... calling me from private numbers... sending me emails every holiday.. even saints birthdays.. No nothing ever happened between us... shiver.. ugh
> bad, bad, descision... a warning to any girl who is interested.. creepo.. he lied and said he had family here.. I am not responding to this again. I fell in love with someone else and now he getting nuttier than a fruitcake.



Well if you sent it, I didn't get it, so I guess it got lost in the mail. I actually feel pretty good about this. I got a real sense of closure now.

And none of those things about me are true-- except for emailing you on Thanksgiving, which is also St. Cecilia's Day. So hush up, spleen juice!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Well if you sent it, I didn't get it, so I guess it got lost in the mail. I actually feel pretty good about this. I got a real sense of closure now.
> 
> And none of those things about me are true-- except for emailing you on Thanksgiving, which is also St. Cecilia's Day. So hush up, spleen juice!



I think anyone who knows you Andrew knows your a cool guy and far from what she says.


----------



## NancyGirl74

*sounds the sweeping music and voice over* "Like sands through the hourglass so are the Dimensions of our Lives!" *music swells then ends. fade to black*


----------



## FaxMachine1234

Yeah, if only we had private messages at this place, so people could, you know, message in private instead of, well, not.

But I should stop pissing people in off in this thread, probably. Um...I had a great muffin for breakfast? That's exciting!


----------



## Suze

NancyGirl74 said:


> *sounds the sweeping music and voice over* "Like sands through the hourglass so are the Dimensions of our Lives!" *music swells then ends. fade to black*




..................


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC that I have had sushi, pizza and now fish (beer battered cod) for my dinner. Ohhhhhh its a good night. :eat1:


----------



## MissStacie

Hey guys..this is my first post to announce that I'm newly on the proverbial "market" again. Damn it...36 and single...never thought I'd be here..but anyway..

I'm lonely. I miss that person here, the company, the affection. Ok...the sex, too. And I have to tell you,. I've got a couple personal ads out there, and wow...can someone REAL respond? Ugh...

So, there you have it..single and lonely....pathetic confession,but real.

Hugs,


----------



## stan_der_man

MissStacie said:


> Hey guys..this is my first post to announce that I'm newly on the proverbial "market" again. Damn it...36 and single...never thought I'd be here..but anyway..
> 
> I'm lonely. I miss that person here, the company, the affection. Ok...the sex, too. And I have to tell you,. I've got a couple personal ads out there, and wow...can someone REAL respond? Ugh...
> 
> So, there you have it..single and lonely....pathetic confession,but real.
> 
> Hugs,



I'm sorry to hear about your situation MissStacie, loneliness can be an awful thing especially this time of year. You seem like a very beautiful, fun and interesting gal, you won't be lonely for long if you don't want to be so. With the holidays and New Year's coming soon there will be many events going on. Go out, be with other people and have fun, that's probably the best thing to do for the moment.

I wish you the best,

Stan


----------



## bexy

*heres my confession.....i just ate an entire terrys chocolate orange in 5 mins.... eeek!*


----------



## BigCutieSasha

bexylicious said:


> *heres my confession.....i just ate an entire terrys chocolate orange in 5 mins.... eeek!*



Their round, but not 'round for long. hehe


----------



## love dubh

BigCutieSasha said:


> Their round, but not 'round for long. hehe



I had a terribly disappointing diner-style Patty Melt.  

BUT!

O'Soy yogurt is yummy. Doesn't have that thick, coat-y mouth feel to it.


----------



## furious styles

love dubh said:


> Doesn't have that thick, coat-y mouth feel to it.



i read that as "thick, cock-y mouth feel to it."

and i was thinking "that's a relief"


----------



## CandySmooch

My confession, I haven't really been interested in having sex with my husband since I had our baby in July. I keep waiting for "it" to come back, but it hasn't. I used to love sex so much, now I'd rather just go to bed early than fake an O.


----------



## Undine

Confession:

My now-ex-boyfriend has been dragging me around for months, leaving me miserable and confused as to what our status was. He told me that he was "burnt out" and needed "a break from everything." I supported his decision, and told him I was there if he needed me, but I'd give him some space. He didn't really talk to me much, and wouldn't see me at all during that time. Then I find out that he's talking about wanting to meet someone new already, so I freak out and stop talking to him for three weeks. When I confronted him about that whole bit, he said I'd misinterpreted it and blamed me for abandoning him when he "needed me most."

Long story short, he never had the guts to actually break up with me, though he considered us broken up because, as he just told me, I'm overweight and won't do anything about that or anything else in my life.

I'm furious that he turned into such an asshole, but I am miserable and miss him ridiculous amounts... I feel kinda pathetic.


----------



## Friday

Next time he calls Undine, point out that you've done something about him and hang up. He took the coward's way out by letting things drag on and then tried to weasel the blame onto you. You deserve better. He deserves a smack upside his head.


----------



## Undine

Friday said:


> Next time he calls Undine, point out that you've done something about him and hang up. He took the coward's way out by letting things drag on and then tried to weasel the blame onto you. You deserve better. He deserves a smack upside his head.



Thanks, Friday. I think little winged pigs may fall from the sky before he ever calls me again so I doubt I'll get the opportunity to tell him that, but it's nice to hear that other people think he deserves a smack.


----------



## FaxMachine1234

I'm just going to consider it my 24-hour mission to bring back good threads from the dead.

That said, I confess that I'm using mayo on practically everything, which is disgustingly delicious.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Ekim said:


> I'm just going to consider it my 24-hour mission to bring back good threads from the dead.
> 
> That said, I confess that I'm using mayo on practically everything, which is disgustingly delicious.



Good call, Ekim!

I confess my Italian food restaurant/Hot FA/BE/WG fantasy just won't let go (of me). I find it very frustrating to be so sexually wired for something that I want NOT to happen.


----------



## Meagan

I confess that this past Saturday night I ate an entire family-sized caesar salad with croutons and bacon bits, two 10" sauce and cheese STUFFED panzerotties with pepperoni and sausage, a huge chicken parmesan sandwich, which came on a giant italian bun, slathered in sauce, cheese and greenpeppers, and then I ate about 12 homemade chocolate chunk cookies!....

... and I LOVED EVERY MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! although I afterward I felt great remorse!


----------



## Wagimawr

Meagan said:


> I afterward I felt great remorse!


that's called indigestion


----------



## Completey~Random

Confessions eh? 
I'm completely new to this scene and the whole idea really.
I'm 19 and I haven't weighed myself in about 10 years.... I don't wanna know!


----------



## Saxphon

Meagan said:


> I confess that this past Saturday night I ate an entire family-sized caesar salad with croutons and bacon bits, two 10" sauce and cheese STUFFED panzerotties with pepperoni and sausage, a huge chicken parmesan sandwich, which came on a giant italian bun, slathered in sauce, cheese and greenpeppers, and then I ate about 12 homemade chocolate chunk cookies!....
> 
> ... and I LOVED EVERY MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! although I afterward I felt great remorse!


Wow Meagan! All I can say is ..... when are we going out to dinner?

I would love to see a woman enjoy her meal they way you discribed. I would be there of course eating my own 'fair share' of the same. I would hope that it would be as fun for you as it would be for me.


----------



## Baby Robot

I confess that since winter rugby ended here, I haven't done jack squat for exercise and put on about thirty pounds, and loved every one of them. But now I'm considering a *gasp* major fitness initiative (which includes a diet) to enter an amateur MMA thingy in September. I've always wanted to compete but I'm about 70 pounds over where I need to now and staring down the barrel of 24 makes me realize this might be a now-or-never thing )while I can always get fatter again, and have a great time doing so!) Anyhoo, I confess that even though this is weighing heavily on me (R D RR) I'm still eating a sleeve of Chips Ahoy for breakfast.


----------



## Danyull

Meagan said:


> I confess that this past Saturday night I ate an entire family-sized caesar salad with croutons and bacon bits, two 10" sauce and cheese STUFFED panzerotties with pepperoni and sausage, a huge chicken parmesan sandwich, which came on a giant italian bun, slathered in sauce, cheese and greenpeppers, and then I ate about 12 homemade chocolate chunk cookies!....
> 
> ... and I LOVED EVERY MINUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! although I afterward I felt great remorse!



Haha! I've done that once or twice...

Like those three bars of cadburys white chocolate, and those two pizzas...

Hmm, regrets (yeah that wasn't a typical regret I'll need to say so now XD), I spent over fifty quid on a binge that lasted all night. Including doing nothing. I couldn't go into college cause I was so exausted and full.


----------



## stan_der_man

Sometimes my little man love handles wobble when I pull up my underwear.

When I lay on my back in the shower (don't ask...) I can make a remarkable slurping sound with the small of my back.

Bonus confession for the invisible texters... On a man, thigh fat equals ball shelf.

confession_man_stan


----------



## Minerva_08

Gosh, I have *lots* of things to confess.. 

But... I'll pick only a few.

~I'm a new convert to loving bhms
~I have a thing for chicks too
~I love older men (like 50's and 60's) 
~Always have crushes on my professors


That's enough for now lol


----------



## bmann0413

Minerva_08 said:


> Gosh, I have *lots* of things to confess..
> 
> But... I'll pick only a few.
> 
> ~I'm a new convert to loving bhms
> ~I have a thing for chicks too
> ~I love older men (like 50's and 60's)
> ~Always have crushes on my professors
> 
> 
> That's enough for now lol



Well, time for me to become your professor... lol


----------



## Minerva_08

bmann0413 said:


> Well, time for me to become your professor... lol




Why not??


----------



## Saxphon

Well, Minerva ....
- I'm a BHM
- I'm 49
- I'm a teacher

So, does that work for you????
(Wink)


----------



## BigCutieSasha

IC I'm really going crazy not knowing how much I currently weigh. We don't hve a scale here so it's been months.


----------



## Minerva_08

Saxphon said:


> Well, Minerva ....
> - I'm a BHM
> - I'm 49
> - I'm a teacher
> 
> So, does that work for you????
> (Wink)



You are *too* cute!


----------



## Saxphon

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I'm really going crazy not knowing how much I currently weigh. We don't hve a scale here so it's been months.



Hey Sasha:
If you wouldn't mind, I would like to volunteer to come over with my scale and take current measurements, just to satisfy the Dim crowd and to keep you from going crazy. Hey, its a rough job but someone has to do it ......and I am ready for the challenge. 

Actually, I've seen your pics and I can tell everyone exactly what you weigh ....... its called 'Perfect'. Of course, you continue to grow into perfection with your added curves.

Saxphon


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Saxphon said:


> Hey Sasha:
> If you wouldn't mind, I would like to volunteer to come over with my scale and take current measurements, just to satisfy the Dim crowd and to keep you from going crazy. Hey, its a rough job but someone has to do it ......and I am ready for the challenge.
> 
> Actually, I've seen your pics and I can tell everyone exactly what you weigh ....... its called 'Perfect'. Of course, you continue to grow into perfection with your added curves.
> 
> Saxphon



lol Awww thanks hun. Measurements I've got, my weight is the mystery. I just want to know if english food is doing my body good.  Ohhhh it's The PepperMill today! I get my english roast dinner today!!!


----------



## Tad

I confess that I once bought a CD of mixed 60s/70s songs that I didn't know just because it was titled "Soft and Heavy."


........ and that I still listen to it occasionally, mostly for the same reason 

Although I can't help think that in this song on it, by "Geordie," the title character could well have been a BBW: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBChf_uL_nE


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I confess that, on occasion, I like to eat and eat and eat until I'm at the point of near-vomiting. I just love the "my stomach is so full it's about to explode" feeling. On the other hand, this doesn't work well when I cannot assume the horozontial position for several hours afterwards.


----------



## Tad

bbwlibrarian said:


> I confess that, on occasion, I like to eat and eat and eat until I'm at the point of near-vomiting. I just love the "my stomach is so full it's about to explode" feeling. On the other hand, this doesn't work well when I cannot assume the horozontial position for several hours afterwards.



I :wubu: that feeling too *sigh* Not many opportunities, but it feels great....like you said, so long as you don't have to move afterwards.

In fact it feels so good that it is a pleasure I try to partake very infrequently, which does make each occasion memorable.


----------



## LillyBBBW

IC that the pizza place around the corner from where I rehears has the best pizza in town. I have a raving craving for it but I can't go there because I dropped out of the current performance for legitimate reasons but if I'm seen walking around down there it will damage my credibility.


----------



## grnvt

Ok all this talk of cheap but filling pizza now I want cici's!!! Oh and cheesecake. haha


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> IC that the pizza place around the corner from where I rehears has the best pizza in town. I have a raving craving for it but I can't go there because I dropped out of the current performance for legitimate reasons but if I'm seen walking around down there it will damage my credibility.



That sucks, but do they deliver?


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> That sucks, but do they deliver?



They do but I live 40 minutes away. I'm out of their jurisdiction. Ah, just as well I suppose. It will taste better when I finally get the chance to go over there.


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> They do but I live 40 minutes away. I'm out of their jurisdiction. Ah, just as well I suppose. It will taste better when I finally get the chance to go over there.



Damn -- I know full well how it is to have a hankering for food that is out of your reach...hopefully you get over there soon.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

MisticalMisty said:


> Every other board seems to have a confessional, so I thought a weight board one would be kinda cool. Post anything you want to confess that's within the rules of the board peoples
> 
> Oh, and if someone post something that isn't your thing..don't flame them.



My confessional is...I HATE, NO DESPISE! BEING FAT! I HATE IT! I HATE IT! I HATE MY HIPS! I HATE MY LEGS! I HATE MY STOMACH! I HATE MY DOUBLE CHINS! I HATE IT ALL! AND MOST IMPORTANTLY I HATE COMING ON HERE FOR SUPPORT YET HAVING TO HIDE THE FACT THAT I HATE BEING FAT!  
*Whew~Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## Shosh

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My confessional is...I HATE, NO DESPISE! BEING FAT! I HATE IT! I HATE IT! I HATE MY HIPS! I HATE MY LEGS! I HATE MY STOMACH! I HATE MY DOUBLE CHINS! I HATE IT ALL! AND MOST IMPORTANTLY I HATE COMING ON HERE FOR SUPPORT YET HAVING TO HIDE THE FACT THAT I HATE BEING FAT!
> *Whew~Thanks, I needed that!



Christal I hear you, but please remember that you are a unique person put here to make you own little mark on the world in your life as a wonderful mommy and wife. Please be a lil gentler on yourself, it is easier on the heart lovey.
Susannah


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> Damn -- I know full well how it is to have a hankering for food that is out of your reach...hopefully you get over there soon.



They have a New York style vegetarian pizza slice that is the best I've ever had. Consistently good each time.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My confessional is...I HATE, NO DESPISE! BEING FAT! I HATE IT! I HATE IT! I HATE MY HIPS! I HATE MY LEGS! I HATE MY STOMACH! I HATE MY DOUBLE CHINS! I HATE IT ALL! AND MOST IMPORTANTLY I HATE COMING ON HERE FOR SUPPORT YET HAVING TO HIDE THE FACT THAT I HATE BEING FAT!
> *Whew~Thanks, I needed that!



Yes, I can see where that would cause quite a conflict. Maybe one day you'll change how you feel, if you come here often enough. But maybe not. In any case, I wish you peace.


----------



## tummytubby

I cook the diners and put the food on the plates. I always put the most meat on my plate. I _love_ meat :eat2:, if I had the oppotunity I would eat all the meat:blush: but I don't think my hubbie agrees


----------



## Tad

I confess that Saturday was FA day here. 

That is, it was the first day of Spring so warm that it pretty much forced people to pull out their summer clothes. Whether or not theyve bought any new summer clothes this year or not, and whether or not last Summers clothes really fit anymore. 

By pure random chance, chores had me biking through the core of the city both Saturday and Sunday, which was even more pleasant than just the good bike ride.



My wife also had to pull out her summer clothes from last year, so I was all :wubu: 

They were all too big. :doh:

Ah well, cant win them all!


----------



## runningman

IC that I am only posting here because 'it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks'.  

I also enjoy this thread so trying to kickstart it.


----------



## Leni

I'm a skinny girl who fantasizes about being big.


----------



## M07p43v5

I don't know why I'm going ahead and posting this now, as I have been a lurker for _years on this board, but I am a closet FA. The concept of preferring a particular body type in women isn't so much the hurdle. Since puberty, and even beyond, I have always preferred women with extra curves. It wasn't until I was about 13 or 14 did I realize that the larger the women, the more exiting the prospect of intimacy.

I knew something about my tastes in women didn't fit the norm during the summer when I was 13. I lived across the street from a public pool and most, if not all days were spent there swimming and clowning around with my friends. It was one day that I noticed a girl on the other side of the pool. She had long dark hair and a round and full face. At first, her attractive face is what drew my attention, but when adult swim was called and everyone under the age of 18 had to leave the water, I watched her leave the pool. It is this moment that I still have etched into my brain. As she approached the ladder, I noticed that her upper arms were particularly meaty and heavy. As she clutched the handles of the ladder she pulled herself slowly out of the water to reveal her ample bust line and continued to ascend the ladder to reveal the largest span of hips and ass I had ever seen in my 13 years of existence. At this point, watching her climb and jiggle her way up the short ladder and over to her towel, I was overcome by how much her body moved and the allure of her voluptuous frame. I suddenly heard yelling, and I whipped my head around to see a rather pissed off life guard telling me to get out of the water. I was in a bit of a pickle because as I was watching her get out of the pool, I had a massive hard on... the first, of many that was so turgid it hurt. I had to slowly float my way over to the ladder, and not look to the other side of the pool to get out, as to not completely reveal myself. 

It was this encounter, (I actually befriended the pear-shaped beauty through high school and was tormented by the fact that she had a serious boyfriend throughout) that made me realize that bbws and ssbbws have powers over me. 

I'm currently married to a wonderful woman who I met in high school. She's not a bbw, but she isn't rail thin either. She just gave birth to our beautiful daughter not three weeks ago, and everything is sound. But, now that she's post partum, her body has changed, and in my opinion for the better. My wife is 5'9" and before pregnancy she weighed in at 165-170. Now, after the child, she's about 235 and I can't keep my hands off of her. She's really disgusted with herself and keeps calling herself fat and gross, whereas I tell her that I'm a little excited by the surplus flesh that now adorns her belly, arms, breasts, and hips. Needless to say that sex is pretty much out of the question until she feels better about herself, but I'm doing everything in my power to make her feel more secure with herself, and that if she doesn't like the way she looks, she can change it. 

My attraction to larger women has always been hidden under the aegis of my being attracted to women with larger breasts. My wife accepts my fetish for large breasts, but she's also keen to ask why my hands always seem to drift down to her belly when we're intimate. I just tell her that I think her belly is cute. I often times, when I'm out and about on my own, will spot a woman with knockout curves and go out of my way to talk to her about anything I can. For example, there is a woman that works at my local video store who is tall (has to be about 6'), with an incredible bust line, (she doesn't show it off at work, but when I've glanced at her I can tell that her bra is straining under the mass of her breasts), has wide hips and a nice smooth and round behind. As of this month, I've dropped 50.00 in rentals (granted that most of them are movies that I have wanted to see, however my public library is right down the street and has new releases I can check out for free) just to chat with her. Am I flirting? A little bit. Would I escalate it? Absolutely not. But I'm afraid of the time when I do flirt with a bbw and she's receptive and doesn't care about my being married and presses herself against me for a kiss, how I'm going to handle it. 

An awfully long post here, and I apologize. But I thought that I'd finally step out of the shadows on the dimensions board to say that I am an FA, and I appreciate the women that post and openly discuss their sexuality here. I can still fantasize about being with a woman like Candy Godiva any day of the week, but sometimes it bothers me that I will have never had the chance to really be intimate with someone as sexy and ample as she. I have a video that I put on my favorites on daily motion of Candy and some web reporter from the UK. I like it because he gives a vivid description of her softness, and I hate it because I wasn't in his place. 

Thanks for listening._


----------



## Tad

Leni said:


> I'm a skinny girl who fantasizes about being big.



Welcome to Dimensions, Leni--sounds like you've found the right place!

You might want to also say 'hello' on the introductions thread at the top of the Main Board, but that is up to you. I do hope that, when you are ready, you'll tell us more about you, and about your fat related thoughts.


----------



## icedemon428

I have many, many things to confess.

Firstly, I feel guilty for having lurked for so long without really contributing much, if anything at all. I'd love to post more, but computer issues and time constraints have prevented this for a long time.

Secondly, I decided a few years back that I want to gain weight. My girlfriend doesn't seem to comfortable with the idea, but she doesn't seem to mind my current weight and enjoys the parts that have expanded in recent months. I've only put on about 40-50 lbs since I made the decision, but money restrictions have prevented me from affording the investment I'd like in this ambition. 

Thirdly, and I think finally, it is my goal for this summer to be able to successfully complete Domino's (previously) 5-5-5 deal. It's probably not as difficult as I might be imagining it to be, but I haven't really been forcing myself to eat to the degree I intend to have this summer. With my girlfriend being away, I'll have nothing better to do but to glut and overfeed myself. 

I came here as an FA, but I never expected I'd enjoy myself being bigger. I still consider myself an FA, but have accepted the fact that fatness isn't the only thing to a person, and have found love with someone of average size. Frankly, the idea of being overly full does just as much for me now as seeing or imagining a girl in the same situation for me when I first lurked this forum so many years ago. These are truly my guilty pleasures for my life as it is now, and I'm glad I could share them with people who might feel the same.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I NEED SEX AND CHEESECAKE NOW.


----------



## LJ Rock

MisticalMisty said:


> I NEED SEX AND CHEESECAKE NOW.



Sounds like a good time to pay a visit to your nearest _Sex and Cheesecake Factory!_


----------



## Ruby Ripples

LJ Rock said:


> Sounds like a good time to pay a visit to your nearest _Sex and Cheesecake Factory!_



Damn you Americans, as if you didn't already taunt me enough with your blooming onions!


----------



## bexy

IC that as my cutie has started to put on weight since giving up cycling to work and getting a moped instead, i have started to find him even more attractive....never thought that i would as ive always preferred skinny boys, but his wee belly makes me go all warm in my special place.

I also C that i went swimming yesterday, wore a swimsuit in public for first time in 10 years, and was the happiest i have been in a long time about it. my body looks cute in water lol. im going again with the boyfriend this wknd.


----------



## Wagimawr

Not sure if this is exactly weight related, but it's a bit weird for the Lounge confessions thread >_>

I've always wanted to see an example of the sort of swelling or water retention from salt and such - it's probably the inflation fetish part of me speaking, and it's not a fixation or anything for me; mainly curiosity from hearing about hands/ankles or other parts swelling up.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Umm... I still want sex and cheesecake.

For..serious real y'all..lol

I see you drooling Chase


----------



## KHayes666

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm... I still want sex and cheesecake.
> 
> For..serious real y'all..lol
> 
> I see you drooling Chase



Come to Boston, you'll get plenty of both lol


----------



## grnvt

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm... I still want sex and cheesecake.
> 
> For..serious real y'all..lol
> 
> I see you drooling Chase


I am sooo drooling Misty! Mmmmmm Cheescake and you!


----------



## Star Struck

I love reading all of your dirty little secrets...keep em coming


----------



## MisticalMisty

grnvt said:


> I am sooo drooling Misty! Mmmmmm Cheescake and you!




I knew you would be


----------



## chileno

Here is my confession

I am the kind of person that doesn't think about someone being too skinny or too heavy when I look at them. If I see a girl, I will either be attracted to her or not. I have been attracted to skinny girls, heavy girls, flabby girls, toned girls, etc. However, if I had to choose between two women I am equally attracted to (due to preference), I would much rather be with the heavier set woman than the skinnier woman.

Nevertheless, I am still pressured and frustrated by my family and friends. 

With this I mean that my family always tries to push for me to be with a girl who is "socially accepted as beautiful". This means that they would rather see me with a skinny pretty girl (by their standards) with no personality than for me to be with someone who is heavier set but I really like (mind, body and soul).

I come from a society (Chile) which emphasizes the "class" system (still), at least a lot more than the US. As such, you and your family are judged by other families and peers by the money you make, the company you keep (what their last names are or what their lineage is), and the trophy wife/husband you have. It disgusts me, which is why I want to stay in the US after I am done with my MBA (at OSU).

There is this girl, awesome personality, and pretty by everyone's standards. Her and I are good friends, and my family loves her and they want us to be together. But I cannot be with her, because I do not feel attracted to her, and I don't have strong feelings for her. It would be unfair to her if I asked her to be with me out of pressure (and she does want to be with me).

Now, I know some of you will say "forget about what your family thinks and/or how you are judged". Truthfully, I have not, and will not, be dissuaded from my preferences due to the cultural upbringing and/or "acceptable standards". I will always be open and listen to people, but ignorant and/or hypocritical arguments will not be considered.

As for my friends, I have, on several occasions, been uncomfortable due to comments they have made. An example is a girl I was interested a couple of weeks back. She is 5'9 and could not have weighed more than 150 lbs. She is by no means heavy (and doesn't look it either), but right away my friends started calling her the "husky" girl. I am sure she gets that a lot too, because of the type of people our social circles involve. As for my friends, I know that, ultimately, they will support me and whatever choices I make. They just like to make fun, but that does not mean that their comments aren't hurtful to me or to someone else.

All in all, I just have difficulties dealing with such issues, not because of my own personal resolve, but because there are so many insensitive and stubborn people out there. I have made my choices clear in the past, and no one will make me change my own personal tastes. However, there are people that, even with that information at hand, still manage to make rude and hurtful comments.

Thanks for listening (reading actually )


----------



## LillyBBBW

chileno said:


> Here is my confession
> 
> *I am the kind of person that doesn't think about someone being too skinny or too heavy when I look at them. If I see a girl, I will either be attracted to her or not. I have been attracted to skinny girls, heavy girls, flabby girls, toned girls, etc. *However, if I had to choose between two women I am equally attracted to (due to preference), I would much rather be with the heavier set woman than the skinnier woman.
> 
> Nevertheless, I am still pressured and frustrated by my family and friends.
> 
> With this I mean that my family always tries to push for me to be with a girl who is "socially accepted as beautiful". This means that they would rather see me with a skinny pretty girl (by their standards) with no personality than for me to be with someone who is heavier set but I really like (mind, body and soul).
> 
> I come from a society (Chile) which emphasizes the "class" system (still), at least a lot more than the US. As such, you and your family are judged by other families and peers by the money you make, the company you keep (what their last names are or what their lineage is), and the trophy wife/husband you have. It disgusts me, which is why I want to stay in the US after I am done with my MBA (at OSU).
> 
> There is this girl, awesome personality, and pretty by everyone's standards. Her and I are good friends, and my family loves her and they want us to be together. But I cannot be with her, because I do not feel attracted to her, and I don't have strong feelings for her. It would be unfair to her if I asked her to be with me out of pressure (and she does want to be with me).
> 
> Now, I know some of you will say "forget about what your family thinks and/or how you are judged". Truthfully, I have not, and will not, be dissuaded from my preferences due to the cultural upbringing and/or "acceptable standards". I will always be open and listen to people, but ignorant and/or hypocritical arguments will not be considered.
> 
> As for my friends, I have, on several occasions, been uncomfortable due to comments they have made. An example is a girl I was interested a couple of weeks back. She is 5'9 and could not have weighed more than 150 lbs. She is by no means heavy (and doesn't look it either), but right away my friends started calling her the "husky" girl. I am sure she gets that a lot too, because of the type of people our social circles involve. As for my friends, I know that, ultimately, they will support me and whatever choices I make. They just like to make fun, but that does not mean that their comments aren't hurtful to me or to someone else.
> 
> All in all, I just have difficulties dealing with such issues, not because of my own personal resolve, but because there are so many insensitive and stubborn people out there. I have made my choices clear in the past, and no one will make me change my own personal tastes. However, there are people that, even with that information at hand, still manage to make rude and hurtful comments.
> 
> Thanks for listening (reading actually )



I am the same way chileno. I can be attracted to any size. The only difference is if I had to choose between two I would be swayed more by the kind of relationship or rapor we have. Not suggesting you wouldn't do the same, just saying I don't gravitate more towards one that another because of a body. Just the way I'm wired. 

I will say that friends in general will make fun. If my boyfriend were skinny, fat, a collector of things, a rocket scientist - my friends would find some way to make it funny and raz me about it. It's what they do. It can get annoying sometimes and my friends often do. I generally don't get hyper sensitive about any of it unless they are attacking a handicap or some kind of shortcoming. I think if you allow yourself to embrace your sweetie's size as just an incidental physical characteristic rather than a fault or shortcoming it might make things not so oppressive. Coming from a societal background that is so negative against fat it can be hard to do. Your friends probably don't look at it that way. Could that be possible?


----------



## TCUBOB

Here ya go, Misty.....take your pick of the litter.....or heck, take'em all!

:eat2::eat1:

_*<don't tell the girls by the cabana....or I'll be fetching cheesecakes for the rest of my life!>*_ 

View attachment one.jpeg


View attachment two.jpg


View attachment three.jpg


View attachment four.jpg


View attachment five.jpg


----------



## amber83

My confession is that I feel like I am inadequate because I am big. I'm sure this has to do with society and the attitude toward big people. I always expect to be let down by a man because of my physique...I expect to be hurt. I expect that someone won't choose me for a project at work because of it. I expect to be constantly hurt because I "dared" to be born big. 

It is an everyday struggle that is really hard to overcome. Sometimes it absolutely gets me down and I just can't get out of the funk for awhile. I hide it pretty well...I am very successful in my career, I've found a very special man that accepts me and loves me for who I am, not what I can be...

But still, the constant feelings of inadequacy linger. While vastly improved from 2 years ago, when I began slimming down and building my self-confidence with an extended business trip for my job, it's still a very large and ugly monkey on my back. 

I hate how I immediately feel my size is to blame if something goes wrong. He didn't call when he said he would - it must be because I'm fat. I didn't get a job promotion - it's because I am fat. 

It's amazing how society's views and ostracizing of a group of people can fuck up a person's brain so much. And there's no group as mean as little children - I have the permanent emotional damage to prove it. No matter how many pounds I lose - I still cannot see myself as beautiful or pretty. Sometimes, no amount of makeup or pretty clothes can help me see past it. 

It is an everyday struggle and it is getting easier because I know I am a great woman...but sometimes old doubts and insecurities creep in. I force myself to do things that make me stand up for myself and deal with the insecurities instead of running away from them. I just went to Europe, alone, and I did just fine. I've gone to India for extended trips as well for my job, and it's very hard to be there - land of the skinny, short people - but somehow I got through it. I just wish I could harness that feeling of empowerment when I am feeling inadequate here at home in the USA. 

Sorry so long - but it felt good to put it in writing.


----------



## KHayes666

amber83 said:


> My confession is that I feel like I am inadequate because I am big. I'm sure this has to do with society and the attitude toward big people. I always expect to be let down by a man because of my physique...I expect to be hurt. I expect that someone won't choose me for a project at work because of it. I expect to be constantly hurt because I "dared" to be born big.
> 
> It is an everyday struggle that is really hard to overcome. Sometimes it absolutely gets me down and I just can't get out of the funk for awhile. I hide it pretty well...I am very successful in my career, I've found a very special man that accepts me and loves me for who I am, not what I can be...
> 
> But still, the constant feelings of inadequacy linger. While vastly improved from 2 years ago, when I began slimming down and building my self-confidence with an extended business trip for my job, it's still a very large and ugly monkey on my back.
> 
> I hate how I immediately feel my size is to blame if something goes wrong. He didn't call when he said he would - it must be because I'm fat. I didn't get a job promotion - it's because I am fat.
> 
> It's amazing how society's views and ostracizing of a group of people can fuck up a person's brain so much. And there's no group as mean as little children - I have the permanent emotional damage to prove it. No matter how many pounds I lose - I still cannot see myself as beautiful or pretty. Sometimes, no amount of makeup or pretty clothes can help me see past it.
> 
> It is an everyday struggle and it is getting easier because I know I am a great woman...but sometimes old doubts and insecurities creep in. I force myself to do things that make me stand up for myself and deal with the insecurities instead of running away from them. I just went to Europe, alone, and I did just fine. I've gone to India for extended trips as well for my job, and it's very hard to be there - land of the skinny, short people - but somehow I got through it. I just wish I could harness that feeling of empowerment when I am feeling inadequate here at home in the USA.
> 
> Sorry so long - but it felt good to put it in writing.



While you make wonderful points that childhood experiences can be devastating as one grows older.....but I can't overlook the fact you're talking about hating your fat on a forum where fat is accepted.

The people here will take one look at you and go "woah who's the babe" so maybe you need to meet some people like us instead of wanting to fit into society so badly.


----------



## amber83

KHayes666 said:


> While you make wonderful points that childhood experiences can be devastating as one grows older.....but I can't overlook the fact you're talking about hating your fat on a forum where fat is accepted.
> 
> The people here will take one look at you and go "woah who's the babe" so maybe you need to meet some people like us instead of wanting to fit into society so badly.



I understand very well that it is accepted here, but it isn't fully accepted in society, and, unfortunately I have to live in said society. 

My confession is about my internal struggles that I am working to overcome.


----------



## KHayes666

amber83 said:


> I understand very well that it is accepted here, but it isn't fully accepted in society, and, unfortunately I have to live in said society.
> 
> My confession is about my internal struggles that I am working to overcome.



You're absolutely right, it isn't accepted in society, which is a shame.

Look at with the perspective, if people don't like it, somewhere out there people do, like here for instance


----------



## Kortana

amber83 said:


> My confession is that I feel like I am inadequate because I am big. I'm sure this has to do with society and the attitude toward big people. I always expect to be let down by a man because of my physique...I expect to be hurt. I expect that someone won't choose me for a project at work because of it. I expect to be constantly hurt because I "dared" to be born big.
> 
> It is an everyday struggle that is really hard to overcome. Sometimes it absolutely gets me down and I just can't get out of the funk for awhile. I hide it pretty well...I am very successful in my career, I've found a very special man that accepts me and loves me for who I am, not what I can be...
> 
> But still, the constant feelings of inadequacy linger. While vastly improved from 2 years ago, when I began slimming down and building my self-confidence with an extended business trip for my job, it's still a very large and ugly monkey on my back.
> 
> I hate how I immediately feel my size is to blame if something goes wrong. He didn't call when he said he would - it must be because I'm fat. I didn't get a job promotion - it's because I am fat.
> 
> It's amazing how society's views and ostracizing of a group of people can fuck up a person's brain so much. And there's no group as mean as little children - I have the permanent emotional damage to prove it. No matter how many pounds I lose - I still cannot see myself as beautiful or pretty. Sometimes, no amount of makeup or pretty clothes can help me see past it.
> 
> It is an everyday struggle and it is getting easier because I know I am a great woman...but sometimes old doubts and insecurities creep in. I force myself to do things that make me stand up for myself and deal with the insecurities instead of running away from them. I just went to Europe, alone, and I did just fine. I've gone to India for extended trips as well for my job, and it's very hard to be there - land of the skinny, short people - but somehow I got through it. I just wish I could harness that feeling of empowerment when I am feeling inadequate here at home in the USA.
> 
> Sorry so long - but it felt good to put it in writing.




Girl..your not the only one! I, for one, know exactly how you feel. No matter what little haven's like Dimensions you may have to escape your insecurities. Unfortnately you can not carry all your supporters in your pocket when you enter that business meeting where people treat you differently than your slimmer counter part!


----------



## Kortana

KHayes666 said:


> While you make wonderful points that childhood experiences can be devastating as one grows older.....but I can't overlook the fact you're talking about hating your fat on a forum where fat is accepted.
> 
> The people here will take one look at you and go "woah who's the babe" so maybe you need to meet some people like us instead of wanting to fit into society so badly.



I really don't think it has anything to do with fitting into society- it has to do with your own life's goals. If my goal is to be a VP of a company and I am doing everything I can- am qualified, educated and such... but continuously get overlooked - what would you start to think.

Unfortunately you may love fat chicks, you may be in touch with the "Fat World" but your not a FAT WOMAN therefore you will never trully understand our trials and tribulations or how society has affected us. And until your a fat women- you never will...it's not as clear cut as you think!


----------



## Blackjack

I'm eating Ben & Jerry's out of the carton.

Am I a fat girl yet?


----------



## Waxwing

Blackjack said:


> I'm eating Ben & Jerry's out of the carton.
> 
> Am I a fat girl yet?



Allow me to bury myself in your sumptuous bosom and I'll let you know.


----------



## TCUBOB

Is there anyone who DOESN'T eat B&J out of the carton? Seriously....has anyone ever seen anyone scoop some out of the pint into a bowl? I would wager that no one has seen it happen.

And if you have, pst pix pls.....just for proof. Because otherwise, I might not believe it....


----------



## Blackjack

TCUBOB said:


> Is there anyone who DOESN'T eat B&J out of the carton? Seriously....has anyone ever seen anyone scoop some out of the pint into a bowl? I would wager that no one has seen it happen.
> 
> And if you have, pst pix pls.....just for proof. Because otherwise, I might not believe it....



I figure I might have to share (quite against my will, mind you), so I scoop it into a mug for snack-sized servings.



Waxwing said:


> Allow me to bury myself in your sumptuous bosom and I'll let you know.



First opportunity we get, it's happenin'.

And there better be pix when it does.


----------



## TCUBOB

What is this snack-sized serving you speak of? A pint is a snack....size....of sorts....right?


----------



## Bly_guy

I just at this awesome, high quality hazelnut italian chocolate in one sitting... athen I realized when I turned it around that one serving (which is a lot of calories) is like 1/3 of it....

I did feel a small twinge of guilt.


----------



## Plainguy

I have several confessions, but none of them are really worth posting. .Well save the fact I make damn fine cheesecakes. . I love to cook and bake, otherwise I'm quite a boring person. Not much if any drama. . Perhaps the other confession is my total amazement with my ex-wife's ability to eat an entire package of chocolate chip cookies (at least a dozen) and a whole quart of milk literally every evening after a large dinner, yet her weight never fluctuated more than a pound or two. . .Even after having children. .amazing, yet confusing! hahaha


----------



## stan_der_man

IC... I've discovered that the stretch of CA State Hwy 30 between 5th St. and Highland Avenue (west bound in particular) is one of the best places to experience fat jiggle in a Ford F250. Also, there are some older portions of the Riverside Fwy that are pretty good.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Plainguy said:


> I have several confessions, but none of them are really worth posting. .Well save the fact I make damn fine cheesecakes. . I love to cook and bake, otherwise I'm quite a boring person. Not much if any drama. . Perhaps the other confession is my total amazement with my ex-wife's ability to eat an entire package of chocolate chip cookies (at least a dozen) and a whole quart of milk literally every evening after a large dinner, yet her weight never fluctuated more than a pound or two. . .Even after having children. .amazing, yet confusing! hahaha



IC that I'd like to know more about these df cheesecakes of which you speak.


----------



## HollyGirl

IC that i still feel like no one will ever be able to love me becasue i am big


i also confess that didnt stop me from going to bagel bagel for dinner.... :eat1:


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> I figure I might have to share (quite against my will, mind you), so I scoop it into a mug for snack-sized servings.




IC that if Kevin is sharing the Ben and Jerry's, no, he is NOT a fat girl yet :batting:


----------



## asurname

Well, it's my first post here (I've been a dimensions story reader for about seven years but have never done the forum until recently), so I might as well make it a confessional one. 

Since the beginnings of puberty, I've (secretly) identified as a feeder and FA who loves fat women and fattening women, even though I've unfortunately never been with a woman above 140 and I've never helped someone gain. I'm a very skinny guy (like, under 130 lbs) and I've never identified as a feedee or gainer. 

Last night, in one hour, I ate eight donuts, drank a half liter of whole milk, had three slices of bread with feta cheese smothered on, and then filled the rest with glass after glass of water until I couldn't physically take any more. It was one of the sexiest experiences of my life and now all I can think about is being fattened.


----------



## Gingembre

Lol, good point mszwebs! Definitely not a fat girl yet, BlackJack! Althoguh I'm willing to overlook this if you'll share the Ben & Jerry's with me! I love B&Js but I think America gets all the good flavours! And how much does it cost in USA? Where I live it's about $8-$10 a carton. Not cool when you're on a student budget!


----------



## Blackjack

Gingembre said:


> Lol, good point mszwebs! Definitely not a fat girl yet, BlackJack! Althoguh I'm willing to overlook this if you'll share the Ben & Jerry's with me! I love B&Js but I think America gets all the good flavours! And how much does it cost in USA? Where I live it's about $8-$10 a carton. Not cool when you're on a student budget!



Damn, that's expensive!

Here it's like $3 a pint, I think. I'd have to double-check.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I was watchin a rerun of _dinersdrive-insanddives_ for the 900th time, and suddenly was subsumed with desire for a horseshoe....huge pancakes with bacon and sausage and hamburgers and cheese sauce and sausage gravy and french fries and home fries, all on top...it was nuts. Wanted to eat it all. Kaboom!


----------



## mszwebs

Blackjack said:


> Damn, that's expensive!
> 
> Here it's like $3 a pint, I think. I'd have to double-check.



Here in Wisconsin, it's closer to like...4 or 5 bucks...but still less expensive than England...lol


----------



## Tooz

2.99 hears. 

Love B&J. Shit's amazing.


----------



## cottager

For me, it was that I had always enjoyed the feeling of my weight but have always been fighting the urge... coz i never knew there were FFA's out there, I was pretty ignorant! So now im trying to embrace it again and hope i meet a nice FFA too


----------



## Ocean

IC that I experienced all sorts of of thrills when I noticed that my work blouse was straining against my belly this morning, and _may_ have pushed it out every now and then just to see the buttons strain. In front of customers and co-workers alike, heh.


----------



## Tad

Ocean said:


> IC that I experienced all sorts of of thrills when I noticed that my work blouse was straining against my belly this morning, and _may_ have pushed it out every now and then just to see the buttons strain. In front of customers and co-workers alike, heh.



Lovely first post, Ocean! 

I hope we'll hear more from you


----------



## KHayes666

Ocean said:


> IC that I experienced all sorts of of thrills when I noticed that my work blouse was straining against my belly this morning, and _may_ have pushed it out every now and then just to see the buttons strain. In front of customers and co-workers alike, heh.



If you're female...I would have loved to have seen that lol


----------



## Ocean

Heh, yes I am female~

I haven't worn that specific work shirt in about a week, but I could have sworn it wasn't so snug the last time. I guess that's what happens when you work somewhere where you're allowed any leftover goods from the bakery when it comes to closing up. 

I've only worked there a couple of months, and already I've put on at _least_ five pounds or so. What sane person can resist the offer of free donuts that need to be eaten right there and then before they go stale?


----------



## KHayes666

Ocean said:


> Heh, yes I am female~
> 
> I haven't worn that specific work shirt in about a week, but I could have sworn it wasn't so snug the last time. I guess that's what happens when you work somewhere where you're allowed any leftover goods from the bakery when it comes to closing up.
> 
> I've only worked there a couple of months, and already I've put on at _least_ five pounds or so. What sane person can resist the offer of free donuts that need to be eaten right there and then before they go stale?



I think I found my new best friend lol


----------



## Chaser_of_Lemmings

When I was younger, I let my closet feederism slip because my friends promised not to make fun of me for it. When they broke their promise, I turned to making fun of fat people to try to get them to believe I'd been joking. Funny thing is, it DID work, but I ended up wishing I'd just taken their scathing mockery because of how horrible I'd felt.

1 year later, I was out of contact with all of them, but I still had the burden on my conscience of how mean I'd been to people, especially this one pudgy girl in my class who I simply adored and never got the balls to tell her.

Kinda funny that this all happened at the age of like, 13, and now, at 18 years old, I still feel terrible about it, huh?


----------



## fitnessdrummer

IC that I just ate a whole L.A. pastrami sandwich because I was reading this forum.

Normally I would've stopped at half, but I was inspired.

IalsoC that, to me, a confident woman who is comfortable and accepting of her body and desires, and feels sexy because of it... is the sexiest thing on earth.


----------



## alienlanes

IC that one milkshake is not enough... but two milkshakes is too much :doh:


----------



## Blackjack

I weightily confess that I could really, really go for a squashing right now. It's just like, the most random craving for it, out of nowhere.


----------



## Aireman

Blackjack said:


> I weightily confess that I could really, really go for a squashing right now.



Damn! Now I want one! 
Box of donuts to the first woman who can make it over here. Heheheh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aireman said:


> Damn! Now I want one!
> Box of donuts to the first woman who can make it over here. Heheheh



KK or DD? .


----------



## Ash

SlackerFA said:


> IC that one milkshake is not enough... but two milkshakes is too much :doh:



AM and I recently tested this theory in New York. We found that TWO was not enough, but THREE was too much. Your results may vary.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> KK or DD? .



I have a DD 2-3 blocks from me, open 24/7!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that I have never 'squashed' anyone. Not intentionally at least. I'm a virgin! (at squashing at least) 
And now all this talk of squashing and doughnuts has me thinking.......


----------



## CleverBomb

SlackerFA said:


> IC that one milkshake is not enough... but two milkshakes is too much :doh:


Well, for some people, one milkshake is enough...
...to bring all the boys to one's yard.

-Rusty
(doesn't need any boys in his yard though, kthxbai)


----------



## Peter the Eater

So there was this cute foreign exchange student I dated when I was a junior in High School. She gained like 20 lbs by the time she went back to Germany.

Anyways, she is visiting now, and her former host parents (and me) are already planning out how they are going to fatten her up over the next 3 weeks. 

This is pretty much a closet feeder's dream. LOL.


----------



## Aireman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> KK or DD?



KK is good but, there is this donut shop down the street run buy some really sweet chubby asian women (don't get me started! heheheh) that make donuts to die for!


----------



## KHayes666

CleverBomb said:


> Well, for some people, one milkshake is enough...
> ...to bring all the boys to one's yard.
> 
> -Rusty
> (doesn't need any boys in his yard though, kthxbai)



Damn right....its better than yours, I could teach you but then I'd have to charge


----------



## Santaclear

Ashley said:


> AM and I recently tested this theory in New York. We found that TWO was not enough, but THREE was too much. Your results may vary.



I have found that THREE is not enough, but four is too much. :blush: What's next?


----------



## KHayes666

Santaclear said:


> I have found that THREE is not enough, but four is too much. :blush: What's next?



One is usually too much for me, if you know someone who can polish off three.....sheesh lol


----------



## furious styles

one large milkshake from mcdonalds is like 2 normal ones .. thems is huge .. and i down them in like 2 minutes 

the resulting brain freeze is a mix of delight and agony


----------



## mszwebs

IC that on Thursday I went on quite the binge. Usually when I do so, I have some kind of reasoning in my head, but this one was totally random.

The next day, I wore my jeans to work...which I had just taken out of the dryer (getting them on was a chore in its self...lol).

I'm really glad that I was wearing a long shirt, because by noon, my pants were unbuttoned at my desk, and pretty much stayed that way all day.


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> IC that on Thursday I went on quite the binge. Usually when I do so, I have some kind of reasoning in my head, but this one was totally random.
> 
> The next day, I wore my jeans to work...which I had just taken out of the dryer (getting them on was a chore in its self...lol).
> 
> I'm really glad that I was wearing a long shirt, because by noon, my pants were unbuttoned at my desk, and pretty much stayed that way all day.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? lol


----------



## HollyGirl

ic that i am throwing up cause i am stressing out pretty bad, and not eating... which causes me to loose weight rapidly. 

and also that i am worried that the boy i am seeing wont like me anymore cause i'm getting thinner. 

and i am a long, long way from being thin..

how fucked up is that? I totally need to see a therapist i think.


----------



## TCUBOB

Hey, if he's not with you through thick and thin....then maybe he's not the guy, eh?

I hear that ooo.a.blog is reputable. It's kinda like Lucy from Peanuts, minus the charge....


----------



## MisticalMisty

I confess I want belly sex...and cheesecake sex..NOW..RIGHT NOW...SERIOUSLY

:blush:


----------



## grnvt

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I want belly sex...and cheesecake sex..NOW..RIGHT NOW...SERIOUSLY
> 
> :blush:



Me too!!!! Bring it on!! :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

My confession is boring but its a confession nonetheless. I want to be a real feedee and not just fantasize about it online. I want a nice girl who wants me to get bigger and bigger.

I know, its "normal" around these parts, but its still a confession!


----------



## MisticalMisty

grnvt said:


> Me too!!!! Bring it on!! :eat2:



Get your ass to Tulsa..lol..just not this weekend.


----------



## snuggletiger

Come to Las Vegas Misty


----------



## Mishty

I'm jealous of my cousin because she is preggers and gets all the belly rubs...:blush:


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

IC that there are few things as sexy in this world as hearing your girlfriend tell you about the delicious chocolate banana cream shake she just had and how she needs a bellyrub. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

2 dayz zomg


----------



## Amatrix

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> IC that there are few things as sexy in this world as hearing your girlfriend tell you about the delicious chocolate banana cream shake she just had and how she needs a bellyrub. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> 2 dayz zomg



it was 2 huge spoonfuls of peanut butter, chocolate syrup, 1 banana, whey protein, whole milk and a carton of cream.

oh lord how i do love days off. stuffing time!

:happy:

still need that belly rub. bring cake.


----------



## NoWayOut

Missblueyedeath said:


> I'm jealous of my cousin because she is preggers and gets all the belly rubs...:blush:



Were I in Alabama, I'd give you a belly rub.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I make good milkshakes if I do say so myself....


Milk, chocolate chip ice cream and peanut butter in a blender :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I make good milkshakes if I do say so myself....
> 
> 
> Milk, chocolate chip ice cream and peanut butter in a blender :wubu:


Indeed.
They are well known for bringing all the boys to your yard. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yeah boys......how about a one or two unmarried men my own age to go along with the boys?


----------



## runningman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yeah boys......how about a one or two unmarried men my own age to go along with the boys?



For this a change of recipe is required. Try adding some whiskey.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

"Instant asshole- just add alcohol"


That was the recipe in some past relationships....I think I will pass on the whiskey


----------



## snuggletiger

Bring on the eggnog.


----------



## Amatrix

IC that buying weight gain shakes in public is amazing.
and they are better with milk.
:eat2:

also IC that being very sick for 24 hours makes you really appreciate food all the more.


----------



## Kortana

I confess that I ate a whole Banana Split last night- something I have never been able to do before from the same restaurant and was proud of myself.

I want another!


----------



## KHayes666

Kortana said:


> I confess that I ate a whole Banana Split last night- something I have never been able to do before from the same restaurant and was proud of myself.
> 
> I want another!



*kisses your cheek* good girl


----------



## Amatrix

IC that i had A&W for breakfast... and before that i had waffles last night and nachos before that to soak up the drinks at the bar...


been a good day and a half off.


----------



## Zandoz

Amatrix said:


> IC that i had A&W for breakfast... and before that i had waffles last night and nachos before that to soak up the drinks at the bar...
> 
> 
> been a good day and a half off.



I confess that I really really really miss the old A&W rootbeer stands...and their chili dogs and BBQ beef. The food at the new places is just not the same to me.


----------



## Jay West Coast

IC that my eating capabilities are greatly expanding. I think I may even be able to out-eat many of you on this board...

Friday I had a pizza for lunch (thats right, an entire small 16" pizza at an Italian restaurant), a bag of chips, and a bag of Milano cookies for snack, then went out for a 1/2-lb bacon burger at a local restaurant with some friends. Apple fritter for dessert.

Yesterday I did an all-you-can-eat barbecue with my work in the park. Music, frisbee, sunshine, and a ridiculous amount of brisket. Only to eat yet ANOTHER 1/2-lb burger at the local brewery outing, this time with bacon, egg, and onion rings. Still hungry, I downed an order of french fries and artichoke dip. Yes, cheesecake for dessert. 

This morning, I downed a waffle the size of my head, and then did super burrito for lunch with nachos. I'm munching on oatmeal raisin cookies now. Who knows what dinner will bring...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Jay West Coast said:


> IC that my eating capabilities are greatly expanding. I think I may even be able to out-eat many of you on this board...
> 
> Friday I had a pizza for lunch (thats right, an entire small 16" pizza at an Italian restaurant), a bag of chips, and a bag of Milano cookies for snack, then went out for a 1/2-lb bacon burger at a local restaurant with some friends. Apple fritter for dessert.
> 
> Yesterday I did an all-you-can-eat barbecue with my work in the park. Music, frisbee, sunshine, and a ridiculous amount of brisket. Only to eat yet ANOTHER 1/2-lb burger at the local brewery outing, this time with bacon, egg, and onion rings. Still hungry, I downed an order of french fries and artichoke dip. Yes, cheesecake for dessert.
> 
> This morning, I downed a waffle the size of my head, and then did super burrito for lunch with nachos. I'm munching on oatmeal raisin cookies now. Who knows what dinner will bring...



fapfapfapfapfap Were the onion rings breaded or battered? :eat2:


----------



## Amatrix

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I really really really miss the old A&W rootbeer stands...and their chili dogs and BBQ beef. The food at the new places is just not the same to me.



I know what you mean Zandoz ... i remember when it was an actual drive in too. like you had to order and the waitress or waiter came on skates... or if you were in the actual restaurant then you used the little phone. and it came in an actual basket... not some cardboard thingy.
normally they had a dad figure. mom figure, sister, brother and a animal like a cat or a dog in huge statues outside as well.


----------



## Zandoz

Amatrix said:


> I know what you mean Zandoz ... i remember when it was an actual drive in too. like you had to order and the waitress or waiter came on skates... or if you were in the actual restaurant then you used the little phone. and it came in an actual basket... not some cardboard thingy.
> normally they had a dad figure. mom figure, sister, brother and a animal like a cat or a dog in huge statues outside as well.



Yup....I grew up 3 blocks from one of those drive ins, and my aunt and uncle ran one in another town. Neither had the statues you mentioned...that may have been a regional thing. In our area, a lot of them had put-put golf out back.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

IC that I am a total binge eater......I quite regularly go out buy a load of junk that usually consists of biscuits, chocolate, pringles, coke and at the moment really loving cake and will come home and just binge on the whole lot!

I dont do it because Im hungry or anything, I usually just think 'I fancy something sugary' and come home with a whole load of rubbish and jus eat the lot....

Ok, I feel better now.....hehe


----------



## KHayes666

missy_blue_eyez said:


> IC that I am a total binge eater......I quite regularly go out buy a load of junk that usually consists of biscuits, chocolate, pringles, coke and at the moment really loving cake and will come home and just binge on the whole lot!
> 
> I dont do it because Im hungry or anything, I usually just think 'I fancy something sugary' and come home with a whole load of rubbish and jus eat the lot....
> 
> Ok, I feel better now.....hehe



IC that you are awesome. Next time Im in town Im bringing a cake lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> I know what you mean Zandoz ... i remember when it was* an actual drive in too. like you had to order and the waitress or waiter came on skates... or if you were in the actual restaurant then you used the little phone.* and it came in an actual basket... not some cardboard thingy.
> normally they had a dad figure. mom figure, sister, brother and a animal like a cat or a dog in huge statues outside as well.



There is a chain of hamburger restaurants around here called Sonic...you can park and order. Sometimes they wear skates to deliver it to your car or outdoor table


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

KHayes666 said:


> IC that you are awesome. Next time Im in town Im bringing a cake lol


I want cake now!!!!


----------



## Zandoz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is a chain of hamburger restaurants around here called Sonic...you can park and order. Sometimes they wear skates to deliver it to your car or outdoor table



Yeah, Sonic has tried to capture a similar atmosphere...but in the few that I've seen, they've not really pulled it off well. Not bad...just not the same feel...or tastes. 

View attachment scan0003old.jpg


----------



## g-squared

i confess that i like seeing how fast i can eat things. For example, Ive eaten a quad-stacker from Burger King in 45 seconds


----------



## butch

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is a chain of hamburger restaurants around here called Sonic...you can park and order. Sometimes they wear skates to deliver it to your car or outdoor table




IC that I'm pretty sure I've been to this exact Sonic in NC with another Dimmer. Furthermore, IC that I'd love to go back and enact some event that would warrant a weight board confession, lol.


----------



## Amatrix

g-squared said:


> i confess that i like seeing how fast i can eat things. For example, Ive eaten a quad-stacker from Burger King in 45 seconds


wowza. you beat my time which was like a minuet.

quads are so good!
not into the fries yet.


Zandoz said:


> Yup....I grew up 3 blocks from one of those drive ins, and my aunt and uncle ran one in another town. Neither had the statues you mentioned...that may have been a regional thing. In our area, a lot of them had put-put golf out back.



oh put-put!
i saw one with that... when i was in california.
and im thinking it was a regional thing. next time im in the city i will go and see of they still have them at the building, probably not- most now have been remodeled with ultra hip popart feeling to them...*gags*
it is like seeing orange, and brown and dots of random colors- while trying to eat. i get slightly queasy. and ... yea.



and my confession... i bought a box of snickerdoodle cookies... which are sugar cookies with cinnamon and sugar on them. and then i bought a can of whipped frosting.
:eat2:
now everyone at work thinks im a genius.its creamy and cool... easy and very sugary. helps get the last 2 hours of work by fast.
of course... i saved a box and a can of icing just for myself. which i am going to eat. all of it. today.:happy:


----------



## BHMluver

"


MisticalMisty said:


> Every other board seems to have a confessional, so I thought a weight board one would be kinda cool. Post anything you want to confess that's within the rules of the board peoples
> 
> Oh, and if someone post something that isn't your thing..don't flame them."
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I hope this isn't too graphic. O.K., here it goes...I know I am a FFA, that's a given. However, I must have deep-rooted feeder issues that I won't admit to.
> 
> How do I know this? Well, the very first time I read a BHM weight-gain story, I had a spontaneous orgasm while reading it! Hmmm, I'm thinking that's a pretty strong indicator, eh? :doh:
> 
> BHMluver


----------



## MaxArden

Hi, have we met?...


----------



## Amatrix

^ dats hawt

LOL!
sorry. hitting the sauce a bit tonight


and i also ate a whole box of cream filled mini m&m cookies my bakery sells.

om om nom.:eat2:


----------



## palndrm

Missy, at least you wear the results of your binges well Love that soft flabby sexy belly


----------



## ekmanifest

IC GEF has made me crave Sonic . . . which we don't have here. Last time I went was in NC.


----------



## Wagimawr

*le gasp* you've been in NC?

AWESOME


----------



## ekmanifest

I'm actually from N.C. Went to high school in Skyland.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, apparently Jason hasn't seen all the times I keep wanting us all to meet up when you're out this way  

I have been planning some great meet up for you, Jason....sorry I didn't bother to inform you....Kara knows though   

hehehehehehehehhe


----------



## ekmanifest

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, apparently Jason hasn't seen all the times I keep wanting us all to meet up when you're out this way
> 
> I have been planning some great meet up for you, Jason....sorry I didn't bother to inform you....Kara knows though
> 
> hehehehehehehehhe



I will definitely be there before the end of the year - maybe September - I'm debating on a family reunion . . .


----------



## Wagimawr

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, apparently Jason hasn't seen all the times I keep wanting us all to meet up when you're out this way
> 
> I have been planning some great meet up for you, Jason....sorry I didn't bother to inform you....Kara knows though
> 
> hehehehehehehehhe


oh shi-

*peers out from behind computer*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ekmanifest said:


> I will definitely be there before the end of the year - maybe September - I'm debating on a family reunion . . .




Looking forward to it!


----------



## That1BigGirl

IC that I've gained 5lbs since joining DIMS. Not meaning to... but not upset either.


----------



## KHayes666

That1BigGirl said:


> IC that I've gained 5lbs since joining DIMS. Not meaning to... but not upset either.



*checks you out* I'm not complaining ;-)


----------



## That1BigGirl

KHayes666 said:


> *checks you out* I'm not complaining ;-)



*Gigglesnort*

Only at DIMS!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I wish I knew how to get my hands on a copy of this (w/subtitles of course):


----------



## out.of.habit

ThatFatGirl said:


> I wish I knew how to get my hands on a copy of this (w/subtitles of course):



Woo?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Q5L9N6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Product Details

* Actors: Kim Ah Jung, Ju Jin Mo, Seo Yun
* Directors: Kim Yong hwa
* Format: DVD Region, NTSC, Widescreen, Subtitled
** Subtitles: English, Korean, Chinese*
* Region: All Regions
* Rating:
* Run Time: 120 minutes
* Average Customer Review:

6 Reviews
5 star: 50% (3)
4 star: 16% (1)
3 star: 33% (2)
2 star: (0)
1 star: (0)

See all 6 customer reviews...
4.2 out of 5 stars (6 customer reviews)
* ASIN: B000Q5L9N6
* Amazon.com Sales Rank: #35,418 in Movies & TV (See Bestsellers in Movies & TV)


----------



## ThatFatGirl

out.of.habit said:


> Woo?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000Q5L9N6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> Product Details
> 
> * Actors: Kim Ah Jung, Ju Jin Mo, Seo Yun
> * Directors: Kim Yong hwa
> * Format: DVD Region, NTSC, Widescreen, Subtitled
> ** Subtitles: English, Korean, Chinese*
> * Region: All Regions
> * Rating:
> * Run Time: 120 minutes
> * Average Customer Review:
> 
> 6 Reviews
> 5 star: 50% (3)
> 4 star: 16% (1)
> 3 star: 33% (2)
> 2 star: (0)
> 1 star: (0)
> 
> See all 6 customer reviews...
> 4.2 out of 5 stars (6 customer reviews)
> * ASIN: B000Q5L9N6
> * Amazon.com Sales Rank: #35,418 in Movies & TV (See Bestsellers in Movies & TV)




You rock, Betsy.  I only made a half hearted effort to find it by checking Netflix. Have to say after reading the plotline on the Amazon link, I'll probably pass. Sounds like it is yet another story about a fatty dropping weight and making a comeback as a thin person. The original Korean movie poster looked promising! Oh well...

Thanks for hooking me up.


----------



## out.of.habit

ThatFatGirl said:


> You rock, Betsy.  I only made a half hearted effort to find it by checking Netflix. Have to say after reading the plotline on the Amazon link, I'll probably pass. Sounds like it is yet another story about a fatty dropping weight and making a comeback as a thin person. The original Korean movie poster looked promising! Oh well...
> 
> Thanks for hooking me up.



No problem!  Sorry about the disappointment! Gorgeous girl, though.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I am craving Taco Hell in a big way. It has been TOO LONG. I am happy to live in the land of authentic tacquerias, but sometimes you just need a $.79 wrapped somethin or other and you need it now! Ditto Wendy's.


----------



## Mathias

I love this thread! IC that when I go back to college, I'm going to try to gain some weight, I've always hated how I look so scrawny.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mic check *tap, tap, tap*


Good..it's working.




I need sex and cheesecake NOW


----------



## out.of.habit

MisticalMisty said:


> Mic check *tap, tap, tap*
> 
> 
> Good..it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need sex and cheesecake NOW



If these fellas don't step up to the plate (plate? Ha! Get it? plate? food?), I'm totally going to.


----------



## CausticSodaPop

Here goes...

Although I don't want my wife to gain weight in reality (she's been a stable 500lbs ish for years and I don't think she would carry much more weight on her frame without injuring her health), I can't help thinking about what she'd look like at a 1000lbs or more.


----------



## Peter the Eater

CausticSodaPop said:


> Here goes...
> 
> Although I don't want my wife to gain weight in reality (she's been a stable 500lbs ish for years and I don't think she would carry much more weight on her frame without injuring her health), I can't help thinking about what she'd look like at a 1000lbs or more.



Some things are better left to the imagination. I can't help thinking about how great it would be to eat so much that I puke, but that would be unhealthy and a waste of money.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

MisticalMisty said:


> Mic check *tap, tap, tap*
> 
> 
> Good..it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need sex and cheesecake NOW



I confess that whenever I see you post that you need 'sex and cheesecake' I can't help but think of the song 'Sex and Candy' by Marcy Playground. And then I go around singing the song but using the words 'sex and cheesecake' instead.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

IC that you're not the only one doing that, JerseyGirl!


----------



## CleverBomb

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I confess that whenever I see you post that you need 'sex and cheesecake' I can't help but think of the song 'Sex and Candy' by Marcy Playground. And then I go around singing the song but using the words 'sex and cheesecake' instead.


You have NO IDEA how difficult it was for me to not post that as a response when I first saw it, but I didn't know how it would be read so I let it pass.



-Rusty


----------



## CausticSodaPop

Peter the Eater said:


> Some things are better left to the imagination.


You can say that again!


----------



## Tad

IC confess that I've been jonesing for that feeling of being really full of rich food. Since I had the house to myself pretty much last night, I bought a 600gram cheesecake and figured I'd eat as much of it as I could before I was full.

I left the last few bites because the sweetness was getting to me.....but after about one and a quarter pounds of cheesecake (after a good supper and some ice cream) I was still not actually feeling stuffed full


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess that I don't really like it when Rusty behaves.....


----------



## grnvt

MisticalMisty said:


> Mic check *tap, tap, tap*
> 
> 
> Good..it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need sex and cheesecake NOW



I need it more!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl

(I missed this thread, so I dug for it)

I confess I'm pretty sure I could cry tonight from wanting to play out particular fantasies involving the ever-taboo food/sex/feed/gain combo. I go through these ups-and-downs in terms of how much I care/want/even think about this stuff, but when I do, it's on. The worst part is that it takes a tremendous amount of trust to be built for me to even discuss the most rudiment elements of this with anyone, and I need some play now (not 12 agonizing trust-building convos later).

ETA: I wasn't thinking about this when I changed my avatar tonight, but looking at it now next to this post, maybe it triggered something. HA HA HA HA HA.


----------



## steely

IC I ate a whole bag of mellowcreme pumpkins today.They were delish.I love Halloween pumpkins of the candy variety.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

IC that I cannot wait until my girlfriend gets here so we can stuff together, give bellyrubs, and have some great sex. :happy:

2weeks2weeks2weeks2weeks2weeks


----------



## Haunted

IC the first time my girl friend gave me a play by play of her all day binge. I almost passed out, My hands were shaking my legs were wobbly i was suffering from shortness of breath it took everything i had to keep my composer (I was at work Doing a Home install, the customers where home)

Woman + Huge Binges = Me uncontrollably EXCITED


----------



## KaliCurves

Lately I cant stop thinking about food, Im eating one meal and then while eating it Im thinking about what to eat next. Even last night, I woke up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, yet I had to detour to the kitchen to eat!! I wasnt hungry but I thought of something and it sounded good so i went and ate it. I dunno what is going on but Food is always on the brain!! (more then usual)


----------



## orin

hmmm .....

well for some reason all i want to do is EAT like CRAZY 
I have had so much candy, cake , pizza , pancakes in the last few days its nuts

and i have been alot more sexual ... i want to do it ALL the time ...

wierd how both desires come at the same time


----------



## Mac5689

i never understood what Confessional ment or why people do it.


----------



## Amatrix

i confess i ate a whole bag of mini sized milky ways today.
and when my boss asked me for one...
"hell no... i cant lose my *belly jiggles* investments!"


yea i went there

ps thanks AFG thanks for the dig, was missing this one as well.


----------



## Mishty

I just ate 3 Mcribs and a large fry....before I go to lunch with my mom.




It'll be my lil secret...


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IC I really need to find a BHM for some fatty lovin':blush:


----------



## KaliCurves

I really just want to lay in my bed right now and eat my self in to an oblivion.


----------



## mszwebs

Damn you Taco Bell Grande Meal for making me realize that you are more economical than what I was going to get instead.

Damn you even more for making shitty leftovers, forcing me to eat you all in once sitting.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

IC that I love the Melting Pot...

















...and my baby.


----------



## Blackjack

mszwebs said:


> Damn you Taco Bell Grande Meal for making me realize that you are more economical than what I was going to get instead.
> 
> Damn you even more for making shitty leftovers, forcing me to eat you all in once sitting.



Sounds like someone might want a belly rub.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I love that ying yang chocolate fondu......gosh that's amazing....and probably delicious :eat2:


----------



## KaliCurves

I dont normally like sweets, I'm a savory girls, but my god I cant keep away from the cake in the kitchen, every time I go in there I have another slice. So far I have ate almost a half a cake since 3 am this morning when I started in on it. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Haunted

KaliCurves said:


> I dont normally like sweets, I'm a savory girls, but my god I cant keep away from the cake in the kitchen, every time I go in there I have another slice. So far I have ate almost a half a cake since 3 am this morning when I started in on it. :eat2::eat1:



:smitten::smitten:


----------



## mszwebs

I confess that my one true weakness is Reeses Peanut Butter Cups and I took out a whole bag of them at work today. 

We're raising money for the United Way by selling snack sized candy in my department, and when I bought a bag to sell...I bought a bag for me too.

So what if it didn't last even 8 hours lol


----------



## KHayes666

mszwebs said:


> I confess that my one true weakness is Reeses Peanut Butter Cups and I took out a whole bag of them at work today.
> 
> We're raising money for the United Way by selling snack sized candy in my department, and when I bought a bag to sell...I bought a bag for me too.
> 
> So what if it didn't last even 8 hours lol



good girl...raising money and chowing down on chocolate as well


----------



## steely

I've had a half a loaf of Banana Nut Bread today and I'm seriously thinking about the other half.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that I really like this Subway ad... but probably for all the wrong reasons.

Also, IC that this thread really deserves a bump.


----------



## AnnMarie

hahah, Beej. I hate Subway for their older commercials, but I have to admit, that commercial tickled me in a very Dimensions-way.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> IC that I really like this Subway ad... but probably for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Also, IC that this thread really deserves a bump.



Yes it does Beej! I'd rep you..but can't..dammit.


I confess that the next chapter of my story has my favorite cheesecake fantasy involved. If I can't live it..my fiction me sure as hell can..


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> IC that I really like this Subway ad... but probably for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> Also, IC that this thread really deserves a bump.





AnnMarie said:


> hahah, Beej. I hate Subway for their older commercials, but I have to admit, that commercial tickled me in a very Dimensions-way.



Keep your eyes trained on me, then, because IC that this chair is definitely on it's way out. Or it's last leg(s), or something.

What I'm saying is the chair is going to collapse.


----------



## Blackjack

out.of.habit said:


> Keep your eyes trained on me, then, because IC that this chair is definitely on it's way out. Or it's last leg(s), or something.
> 
> What I'm saying is the chair is going to collapse.



Got a webcam?




Oh, also IC today that at work I was pondering the sex vs. cake problem- i.e., would one rather have sex, or cake?

And I realized that the absolute best solution is: both.


----------



## out.of.habit

Blackjack said:


> Got a webcam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also IC today that at work I was pondering the sex vs. cake problem- i.e., would one rather have sex, or cake?
> 
> And I realized that the absolute best solution is: both.



If I say yes, I'm not sure I'd have time to answer all of my PMs anymore. 

The sexcake isn't a lie, is it?


----------



## QueenB

ic that i finished a whole tray of lasagna & whole loaf of garlic bread in 1.5 days @[email protected]


p.s. i'm eating a huge bag of hot cheetos in the nutrition/health lounge on campus lols.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

long time listener, first time caller.
i've tried gaining in the past, but didn't get very far cos my girlfriend at the time didn't love it and discouraged me.

i've (very) recently tried gaining again.
my confession is: not only am i very aroused by the feeling of my belly being full, but i get love the feeling of eating -- every bite, from first to last, gets me excited, because i can't help but think about all the calories i am consuming.

another confession: i like the idea of gaining a lot more than i thought i would.


----------



## butch

IC that all I want right now is for someone to rub my belly and feed me chocolate pastries. 

We need a belly rub smiley! :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm not a fan of domino's..but they have one pizza that I love..the philly cheesesteak pizza.

I ate a whole large one tonight...I bought 2 of them..one for today and one for tomorrow!


----------



## Amatrix

BF says : dont eat my chips... k?
me all sleepy...: okay!

so when i finally woke up... i ate the chips.
now i want a spanking.:blush:


----------



## chaoticfate13

Amatrix said:


> BF says : dont eat my chips... k?
> me all sleepy...: okay!
> 
> so when i finally woke up... i ate the chips.
> now i want a spanking.:blush:



*spank spank*


----------



## Mishty

A rep offered to buy the whole office lunch, and I ordered 2 footlong subs one meatball extra cheese and one pizza extra pepperoni! :eat2:

Yeah I ate 'em both, plus 3 cookies. :eat1:

Now I'm ready to go home and _nap_!


----------



## Wagimawr

Mishty said:


> Now I'm ready to go home and _nap_!


The perfect dessert that isn't chocolate.


----------



## Amatrix

chaoticfate13 said:


> *spank spank*



thank you sir!

*pours chocolate sauce all over ya sexy bod.*


----------



## Fatgirlfan

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm not a fan of domino's..but they have one pizza that I love..the philly cheesesteak pizza.
> 
> I ate a whole large one tonight...I bought 2 of them..one for today and one for tomorrow!



I hope you are safe from the bad weather that hit OK a couple of days ago.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fatgirlfan said:


> I hope you are safe from the bad weather that hit OK a couple of days ago.



I am..my hometown was the town that was hit the worst and has been on tv since Tuesday.

THank you for the concern


----------



## Fatgirlfan

MisticalMisty said:


> I am..my hometown was the town that was hit the worst and has been on tv since Tuesday.
> 
> THank you for the concern



wow, that is scary, I have lived in Georgia, the damn tornados would always strike at night. In 1997 a HUGE tornado came just a couple miles from my house. What is the freaky part is just a couple months before the Huge tornado, I moved. My old house was about 1/8 of a mile from the path of it.
I would have heard it in the middle of the night.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm not a fan of domino's..but they have one pizza that I love..the philly cheesesteak pizza.
> 
> I ate a whole large one tonight...I bought 2 of them..one for today and one for tomorrow!




I love Domino's , but Pizza Hut has pasta dinners that are great! It is so funny they advertise the dinners as "family" size, but I can eat most of one myself.


----------



## RacinJason

Confession - Well since there is a large degree of anonomity I can admit a few things on here.

I guess the first and worst is that I have begun to vomit up my meals shortly after I eat them. Yes, a 385lbs. bulimic. I have been dropping weight like crazy (45lbs in 90 days) and I know I'm damaging my body. Because I can't eat too much anyway, it is really easy to purge (gastric bypass).

My drinking has become epic. I can easily go through a 750ml of vodka in one setting. When I quit smoking, and then had gastric bypass I found that not having food and cigarettes left a HUGE hole in my pysche that couldn't be filled. Then I went to a wedding, had a few drinks and found something that filled the void of being lonely, shy, and overweight.

I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".


----------



## LillyBBBW

RacinJason said:


> Confession - Well since there is a large degree of anonomity I can admit a few things on here.
> 
> I guess the first and worst is that I have begun to vomit up my meals shortly after I eat them. Yes, a 385lbs. bulimic. I have been dropping weight like crazy (45lbs in 90 days) and I know I'm damaging my body. Because I can't eat too much anyway, it is really easy to purge (gastric bypass).
> 
> My drinking has become epic. I can easily go through a 750ml of vodka in one setting. When I quit smoking, and then had gastric bypass I found that not having food and cigarettes left a HUGE hole in my pysche that couldn't be filled. Then I went to a wedding, had a few drinks and found something that filled the void of being lonely, shy, and overweight.
> 
> I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".



I like you Jason. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## mergirl

RacinJason said:


> Confession - Well since there is a large degree of anonomity I can admit a few things on here.
> 
> I guess the first and worst is that I have begun to vomit up my meals shortly after I eat them. Yes, a 385lbs. bulimic. I have been dropping weight like crazy (45lbs in 90 days) and I know I'm damaging my body. Because I can't eat too much anyway, it is really easy to purge (gastric bypass).
> 
> My drinking has become epic. I can easily go through a 750ml of vodka in one setting. When I quit smoking, and then had gastric bypass I found that not having food and cigarettes left a HUGE hole in my pysche that couldn't be filled. Then I went to a wedding, had a few drinks and found something that filled the void of being lonely, shy, and overweight.
> 
> I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".





LillyBBBW said:


> I like you Jason. Welcome to Dimensions.



I do too squire. Look forward to reading more of your posts and i hope you are getting all the help you need.
xmer


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

RacinJason said:


> Confession - Well since there is a large degree of anonomity I can admit a few things on here.
> 
> I guess the first and worst is that I have begun to vomit up my meals shortly after I eat them. Yes, a 385lbs. bulimic. I have been dropping weight like crazy (45lbs in 90 days) and I know I'm damaging my body. Because I can't eat too much anyway, it is really easy to purge (gastric bypass).
> 
> My drinking has become epic. I can easily go through a 750ml of vodka in one setting. When I quit smoking, and then had gastric bypass I found that not having food and cigarettes left a HUGE hole in my pysche that couldn't be filled. Then I went to a wedding, had a few drinks and found something that filled the void of being lonely, shy, and overweight.
> 
> I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".



Oh wow, best of luck with your problems, dear.
Welcome to these lovely boards.

Confession for moi, I had no clue how big my appetite was getting for a while there. I took a day and decided to stop my compulsive eating to see how much it bothered me and my hunger was just horrible, without me knowing my body had become very dependant on constantly eating... so, I had to do something about it. Start limiting my self again, get my eating under control.
Reluctantly, but I need to focus on my health more. :/


----------



## mergirl

hmm lets see.
Twice in my life i have gained weight on purpose. Each time it was about 3 stones and it was great fun!
Though, when i was wee i had a fear of gaining weight.
i had my ...hmm no actually i'm too embarresed to post that one!!:blush:
(i NEVER get embarresssed..also i cant spell it)


----------



## Tania

RacinJason said:


> I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".



I think I feel you, Jason; please take care. 

You too, Sweet.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I confess I'm a bona fide fat girl. I went to dinner today at a restaurant that serves half price appetizers from 4pm-6pm. Even so..I still spent 30 bucks on dinner..lol

I got:

2 orders pot stickers
2 crab cakes
1 order spring rolls
and 2 orders of california rolls.

YUMM-O


----------



## SamanthaNY

RacinJason said:


> Confession - Well since there is a large degree of anonomity I can admit a few things on here.
> 
> I guess the first and worst is that I have begun to vomit up my meals shortly after I eat them. Yes, a 385lbs. bulimic. I have been dropping weight like crazy (45lbs in 90 days) and I know I'm damaging my body. Because I can't eat too much anyway, it is really easy to purge (gastric bypass).
> 
> My drinking has become epic. I can easily go through a 750ml of vodka in one setting. When I quit smoking, and then had gastric bypass I found that not having food and cigarettes left a HUGE hole in my pysche that couldn't be filled. Then I went to a wedding, had a few drinks and found something that filled the void of being lonely, shy, and overweight.
> 
> I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".



You. 

Thank you for saying all of that. Do please stick around. 

I hope you have, or can find whatever help you need.


----------



## Cors

I am 5'5" and my natural summer weight is close to 90lbs. I wish I could gain another 20lbs, just so rude people would shut the hell up and clothes shopping would be easier, but my body refuses to cooperate. 

If anything, I crave someone soft, plush and warm who won't have issues with my size.


----------



## Tad

Cors said:


> I am 5'5" and my natural summer weight is close to 90lbs. I wish I could gain another 20lbs, just so rude people would shut the hell up and clothes shopping would be easier, but my body refuses to cooperate.
> 
> If anything, I crave someone soft, plush and warm who won't have issues with my size.



Cors--Maybe you just need to spend a year in suburban America? I'm thinking enough hours sitting in a car on the freeway, combined with north american portion sizes, might work even on you?


----------



## Cors

edx said:


> Cors--Maybe you just need to spend a year in suburban America? I'm thinking enough hours sitting in a car on the freeway, combined with north american portion sizes, might work even on you?



Probably, heh. I used to vacation in the US with my family regularly, for at least three weeks each time and I do end up putting on at least 5 pounds each visit. The weight comes right off when I return to Asia/Europe though. 

Having said that, I am only 21. I will probably have an easier time gaining when I am 30.


----------



## braindeadhead

RacinJason said:


> Confession - Well since there is a large degree of anonomity I can admit a few things on here.
> 
> I guess the first and worst is that I have begun to vomit up my meals shortly after I eat them. Yes, a 385lbs. bulimic. I have been dropping weight like crazy (45lbs in 90 days) and I know I'm damaging my body. Because I can't eat too much anyway, it is really easy to purge (gastric bypass).
> 
> My drinking has become epic. I can easily go through a 750ml of vodka in one setting. When I quit smoking, and then had gastric bypass I found that not having food and cigarettes left a HUGE hole in my pysche that couldn't be filled. Then I went to a wedding, had a few drinks and found something that filled the void of being lonely, shy, and overweight.
> 
> I'm working on both problems. Just felt good to "put it out there".



Goog luck dealing with everything your working on. You are very strong to just admit your problems. 

I wish you the best.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I confess this :blush::



MisticalMisty said:


> Mic check *tap, tap, tap*
> 
> 
> Good..it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need sex and cheesecake NOW





and this :wubu:


MisticalMisty said:


> I'm not a fan of domino's..but they have one pizza that I love..the philly cheesesteak pizza.
> 
> I ate a whole large one tonight...I bought 2 of them..one for today and one for tomorrow!


----------



## CleverBomb

...And once again that song by Marcy Playground is stuck in my head.

Thanks, Misty.


-Rusty
(...had too much caffiene and I was thinking about myself, and then there she was...)


----------



## Reggiano

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm a bona fide fat girl. I went to dinner today at a restaurant that serves half price appetizers from 4pm-6pm. Even so..I still spent 30 bucks on dinner..lol
> 
> I got:
> 
> 2 orders pot stickers
> 2 crab cakes
> 1 order spring rolls
> and 2 orders of california rolls.
> 
> YUMM-O



Get that girl another order of spring rolls! And dessert.


----------



## triton333

Me too, and chocolate milk. Pizza - sausage and canadian bacon - big wings!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Reggiano said:


> Get that girl another order of spring rolls! And dessert.



lol yes please!


----------



## triton333

Instead I am lying in bed 4 hours north with some cashews and a snicker bar. mouth is watering thinking about what everyone is suggesting


----------



## Blackjack

IC I could really go for some humping of a big, soft, jiggly belly today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

triton333 said:


> Instead I am lying in bed 4 hours north with some cashews and a snicker bar. mouth is watering thinking about what everyone is suggesting




Jeez, some of my fave snacks.........mind reader


----------



## S13Drifter

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm a bona fide fat girl. I went to dinner today at a restaurant that serves half price appetizers from 4pm-6pm. Even so..I still spent 30 bucks on dinner..lol
> 
> I got:
> 
> 2 orders pot stickers
> 2 crab cakes
> 1 order spring rolls
> and 2 orders of california rolls.
> 
> YUMM-O



my oh my i would love to see that


----------



## QueenB

ic i'm super excited to go to a buffet with my boyfriend next weekend :3


----------



## S13Drifter

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess this :blush::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this :wubu:



need any help? :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

S13Drifter said:


> my oh my i would love to see that



You realize I'm in the state above you..right? lol

Come take me out!


----------



## MisticalMisty

S13Drifter said:


> need any help? :eat2:



See above post! lol


----------



## NoWayOut

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess this :blush::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this :wubu:



I could give you the cheesecake. As for the sex, you're on your own.


----------



## Tracii

I'll confess I actually felt a sexual arousal while absolutly stuffing myself today thats a first for me.
I'll have some cheesecake.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NoWayOut said:


> I could give you the cheesecake. As for the sex, you're on your own.



You're a buzzkill..lol

I am a fat girl..I can get my own damn cheesecake.


----------



## Wild Zero

I confess that I'm going to squeeze the everloving fuck out of my girlfriend's thighs when we're cuddling tonight.


----------



## Tracii

That sounds like fun Wild Zero!!!Hope she likes it.LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> You're a buzzkill..lol
> 
> I am a fat girl..I can get my own damn cheesecake.



Ain't he though? He wouldn't even let me talk about his.......stick shift......:batting:


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ain't he though? He wouldn't even let me talk about his.......stick shift......:batting:


who wants to have to do it manually anyhow?


-Rusty


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> You're a buzzkill..lol
> 
> I am a fat girl..I can get my own damn cheesecake.




Yup, agree!


----------



## Blackjack

Blackjack said:


> IC I could really go for some humping of a big, soft, jiggly belly today.



...still cravin' it.

It's been an all-day thing. Really, really frustrating.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blackjack said:


> ...still cravin' it.
> 
> It's been an all-day thing. Really, really frustrating.



Meet me in 15 mins...bring cheesecake


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> Yup, agree!



Wanna share some cheesecake with me? :blush:


----------



## AnnMarie

MisticalMisty said:


> Wanna share some cheesecake with me? :blush:




You, me, Beej and cheesecake. I suspect only two of us will come out alive.


----------



## MisticalMisty

AnnMarie said:


> You, me, Beej and cheesecake. I suspect only two of us will come out alive.



Lmao...

I'll place my bet on the cheesecake! LOL


----------



## NoWayOut

MisticalMisty said:


> You're a buzzkill..lol
> 
> I am a fat girl..I can get my own damn cheesecake.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ain't he though? He wouldn't even let me talk about his.......stick shift......:batting:





AnnMarie said:


> Yup, agree!



Wow, refuse to discuss anything sex-related and you get labeled an instant buzzkill. Perhaps this is why dating never works for me.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I just ate a whole roll of Thin Mints!


----------



## KaliCurves

And you didnt share?



The Orange Mage said:


> I just ate a whole roll of Thin Mints!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I did the same thing this afternoon! I asked my roommate to take the Thin Mints away from me... She doesn't like anything with mint and chocolate combined! :doh:


----------



## Plainguy

I read a bit back on this thread about some of the lovely ladies having a "craving" for something but not being able to acquire something to satisfy, or not exactly sure what the craving is. 

I don't know about anyone else but why do those cravings happen when nothing is open but Super Wal-Mart, Steak and Shake, or someplace just too far away to go to?

I have a dear lady friend from Cleveland, I met in the Dimchat room and from time to time we meet for lunch. There is a small area in Montrose, ( a suburb of Akron) where we meet and I swear within a half mile radius there are no less than 30 restaurants, of all kinds. It's wonderful, we've tried almost all of them over the course of a year or so. 

The hardest part was deciding what to try when you aren't sure. . We eventually just made a list and starting going down the it, really a difficult task, (not) but we now have narrowed our preferences to 4, but we break out of the mold sometimes. We've also gotten to know the folks who own and work the places and they are all super!! 

Oh yes, to Violet Beauregard, I read they are building a Sonic in N. Canton somewhere and perhaps elsewhere. I know it's not Youngstown, but it's close enough for a run if you've got the time. .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

NoWayOut said:


> Wow, refuse to discuss anything sex-related and you get labeled an instant buzzkill. Perhaps this is why dating never works for me.



Don't be angry- just teasing you


----------



## snuggletiger

I am seriously craving Macaroni Grill's Create your own pasta and the bread with the oil and vinegar and ground pepper. I think I'll celebrate the escrow with that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

snuggletiger said:


> I am seriously craving Macaroni Grill's Create your own pasta and the bread with the oil and vinegar and ground pepper. I think I'll celebrate the escrow with that.



You should have someone to celebrate with.......  :eat2:


----------



## NoWayOut

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't be angry- just teasing you



Certainly wasn't angry. Just making an observation.


----------



## RacinJason

Well I've been off the booze for 7 days now, and have managed not to murder anybody so far. The first 2 days SUCKED. I couldn't sleep, had the creepy crawlies (felt like I was covered with ants) and generally had a really lousy few days. 

My daughter is getting ready to graduate high school and is moving away this summer to go to school in California. I have never lived alone for very long and I'm about to have a very empty house pretty soon. Atleast I can try dating again. I have been so wrapped up in her life that I put my own on hold. Funny, you do everything you can for them. You spoil them and make sure they have everything they ever wanted. The first glimpse of freedom she gets and she is moving 2000 miles away to go to college and wants to stay there after she graduates.

Started smoking again. Oh well, had to happen sooner or later I guess.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Jason:

Congrats on quitting the booze. Though I don't know the level of your alcohol use (abuse?) - I'll risk being preachy and nosy... I caution you to be *extremely* careful. Quitting cold turkey, on your own, can lead to some very serious health consequences. Even though you're seven days out, you can still have complications. I encourage you to seek your doctor's assistance with this, especially since it's possible that you've just switched your habit from booze to cigarettes. From your other posts, I understand there are other, additional factors which could seriously impact your health. 

I'm sorry to be a drag, but I almost lost someone who tried to stop drinking by himself. He stopped easily enough, but his body freaked out afterwards, and almost killed him. 

We want you here to enjoy the life you have to come. Stay safe.


----------



## Fascinita

RacinJason said:


> Well I've been off the booze for 7 days now, and have managed not to murder anybody so far. The first 2 days SUCKED. I couldn't sleep, had the creepy crawlies (felt like I was covered with ants) and generally had a really lousy few days.
> 
> My daughter is getting ready to graduate high school and is moving away this summer to go to school in California. I have never lived alone for very long and I'm about to have a very empty house pretty soon. Atleast I can try dating again. I have been so wrapped up in her life that I put my own on hold. Funny, you do everything you can for them. You spoil them and make sure they have everything they ever wanted. The first glimpse of freedom she gets and she is moving 2000 miles away to go to college and wants to stay there after she graduates.
> 
> Started smoking again. Oh well, had to happen sooner or later I guess.



Best of luck to you, Jason. Sounds like you're looking forward to good things. Let us know how you're making out.


----------



## S13Drifter

MisticalMisty said:


> You realize I'm in the state above you..right? lol
> 
> Come take me out!



spring break is coming up and I am in the dallas area.... hmmmmm


----------



## RacinJason

SamanthaNY said:


> Jason:
> 
> Congrats on quitting the booze. Though I don't know the level of your alcohol use (abuse?) - I'll risk being preachy and nosy... I caution you to be *extremely* careful. Quitting cold turkey, on your own, can lead to some very serious health consequences. Even though you're seven days out, you can still have complications. I encourage you to seek your doctor's assistance with this, especially since it's possible that you've just switched your habit from booze to cigarettes. From your other posts, I understand there are other, additional factors which could seriously impact your health.
> 
> I'm sorry to be a drag, but I almost lost someone who tried to stop drinking by himself. He stopped easily enough, but his body freaked out afterwards, and almost killed him.
> 
> We want you here to enjoy the life you have to come. Stay safe.



The family doctor is taking care of me. He got me through smoking, obesity, and he is dealing with my latest debacle. I haven't told him I started smoking again.....I really don't want to get my ass kicked by a 60 year old man in a white coat.

I'm that classic sort of addict. If some is good, more is great. I generally pull myself out of spirals with minimal effort. The last time I thought I was drinking too much I quit it for nearly 8 years. But like I said, if a little feels good....then give me MORE!!!! I'm not a 24 year old that can abuse my body like a rented car anymore. I'm 40 and worry about cholesterol, heart attacks, strokes and dying on the toilet like Elvis. Real bummer to get old.

Thanks for the kind words. When this is over I can move on to a mid-life crisis and grow a ponytail, buy a Porsche, and start dating 21 year old women. I guess that will be the next chapter.


----------



## Tracii

Getting off booze is a good thing.I've been off it for years life is so much better.


----------



## sugarmoore

Tracii said:


> Getting off booze is a good thing.I've been off it for years life is so much better.



here here i agree! also......i just got my nipples peirced! thats my confession!


----------



## goodthings

i/c that I seem to be randy ALL the time these days and it makes me half crazy...:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

goodthings said:


> i/c that I seem to be randy ALL the time these days and it makes me half crazy...:eat2:



Feeling Randy instead of being randy might help with that.......


----------



## Tania

I confess that I fiercely and actively love fellatio. I discovered that this weekend, after years of assuming I would never go beyond the toleration stage.


----------



## Carrie

Tania said:


> I confess that I fiercely and actively love fellatio. I discovered that this weekend, after years of assuming I would never go beyond the toleration stage.


Now that, ladies and gentlemen, is a _confession_. Well done, T.


----------



## Santaclear

Randy drives me crazy.


----------



## Tania

Carrie said:


> Now that, ladies and gentlemen, is a _confession_. Well done, T.



Thank you for your support, Carrie! :*
 
PS: Who's Randy? Is he cute?


----------



## Fascinita

Tania said:


> I confess that I fiercely and actively love fellatio. I discovered that this weekend, after years of assuming I would never go beyond the toleration stage.



I love this post.


----------



## Tania

Fascinita said:


> I love this post.



Bless! :*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tania said:


> PS: Who's Randy? Is he cute?



Or more to the point....is he BIG?


----------



## MisticalMisty

I need a good belly rub. My roommate and I had two dinners tonight..

One at a Japanese Restaurant..we had:

soup-I had two bowls
salad
noodles
rice
vegetables
shrimp and steak..YUMMO

Then..I really wanted sushi..so we went and had California rolls and I had a daiquiri.

My tummy needs some love.


----------



## Reggiano

MisticalMisty said:


> I need a good belly rub. My roommate and I had two dinners tonight..
> 
> One at a Japanese Restaurant..we had:
> 
> soup-I had two bowls
> salad
> noodles
> rice
> vegetables
> shrimp and steak..YUMMO
> 
> Then..I really wanted sushi..so we went and had California rolls and I had a daiquiri.
> 
> My tummy needs some love.



Give this girl some tempura! And a big dish of green tea ice cream....oh, and a rub for one of the sexiest bellies around.


----------



## goodthings

Santaclear said:


> Randy drives me crazy.



bit of a pain in the ass, randy is eh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Speaking of daiquiris, I almost had one the other night but decided to split a small pitcher of frozen strawberry margaritas. Also had lots of cheesy nachos right along with the chips and salsa. 

I love Mexican food :wubu:

Never heard of green tea ice cream......is it good?


----------



## Cors

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Speaking of daiquiris, I almost had one the other night but decided to split a small pitcher of frozen strawberry margaritas. Also had lots of cheesy nachos right along with the chips and salsa.
> 
> I love Mexican food :wubu:
> 
> Never heard of green tea ice cream......is it good?



I looove green tea ice cream so much! Make sure you are okay with green tea though, the taste can be a little overpowering. Frozen strawberry margaritas and cheesy nachos.. I am so jealous! *drool*

My partner and I gained a tiny bit of weight recently thanks to all that snacking and soft drinks. Still a looong way to go!


----------



## Reggiano

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Speaking of daiquiris, I almost had one the other night but decided to split a small pitcher of frozen strawberry margaritas. Also had lots of cheesy nachos right along with the chips and salsa.
> 
> I love Mexican food :wubu:
> 
> Never heard of green tea ice cream......is it good?




It's pretty common in Japanese restaurants, and I've seen it in pints in fancy groceries. It's not overpoweringly sweet and leaves a good clean taste in your mouth, which is what you want after sushi. Sometimes it's hard to choose between green tea or ginger ice cream, so I get them both. 

I guess that's my confession for today.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wow, sounds like I might be trying something new!


----------



## steely

I confess that I have lost 20 pounds and have no interest in food anymore.This is terribly sad and frustrating.


----------



## butch

IC that I feel semi-stuffed, and I need a belly rub in the worst way.


----------



## Weeze

butch said:


> IC that I feel semi-stuffed, and I need a belly rub in the worst way.



I'll be right over.


----------



## butch

krismiss said:


> I'll be right over.



My belly can't wait.


----------



## Cors

steely said:


> I confess that I have lost 20 pounds and have no interest in food anymore.This is terribly sad and frustrating.



I go through such phases regularly and it is incredibly frustrating. Hang in there! 



butch said:


> IC that I feel semi-stuffed, and I need a belly rub in the worst way.





krismiss said:


> I'll be right over.



Can I rub both your bellies? :wubu:


----------



## butch

Cors said:


> Can I rub both your bellies? :wubu:



I think I've died and gone to heaven. A belly rub threesome, ahhhh........
:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> I confess that I have lost 20 pounds and have no interest in food anymore.This is terribly sad and frustrating.





Cors said:


> I go through such phases regularly and it is incredibly frustrating. Hang in there!



I'm curious....why do you find it frustrating?


----------



## Cors

butch said:


> I think I've died and gone to heaven. A belly rub threesome, ahhhh........
> :blush:



Sounds like FFA heaven. Why is everyone so far away? Grrrr. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm curious....why do you find it frustrating?



I looove food. It is one of the few things I look forward to everyday. Eating gives me so much joy and losing my appetite doesn't mean that I forget how things usually are. It sucks that I can't quite avoid the situation either - I have to eat no matter what, even if it tastes like cardboard and makes me ill. It is always a shame when something great becomes reduced to a chore, and what makes it even more frustrating is that I am always hoping that the next meal will become enjoyable again - but that usually takes weeks.


----------



## steely

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm curious....why do you find it frustrating?



I love food as well.It's more complicated than that, though. I have no outlet anymore.I'm an emotional eater and have been for 30 years. What do you do with those emotions you don't know how to deal with if you can't eat?

I know it's not healthy but eating was my only coping mechanism. Now, I feel out of control pretty much all the time. Taking a walk, talking to a friend, yadda yadda is a load of crap. Nothing tastes better than eating feels.

I know, I have issues.:blush:


----------



## LillyBBBW

steely said:


> I love food as well.It's more complicated than that, though. I have no outlet anymore.I'm an emotional eater and have been for 30 years. What do you do with those emotions you don't know how to deal with if you can't eat?
> 
> I know it's not healthy but eating was my only coping mechanism. Now, I feel out of control pretty much all the time. Taking a walk, talking to a friend, yadda yadda is a load of crap. Nothing tastes better than eating feels.
> 
> I know, I have issues.:blush:



I'm the same way.


----------



## thatgirl08

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm the same way.



Ditto. xxxxxx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> I love food as well.It's more complicated than that, though. I have no outlet anymore.I'm an emotional eater and have been for 30 years. What do you do with those emotions you don't know how to deal with if you can't eat?
> 
> I know it's not healthy but eating was my only coping mechanism. Now, I feel out of control pretty much all the time. Taking a walk, talking to a friend, yadda yadda is a load of crap. Nothing tastes better than eating feels.
> 
> I know, I have issues.:blush:



I have the same issues.......which is why I was wondering why you felt that way. Now I understand.......

I am a "recovering" food addict myself........and like those times in my life when I actually forget the food or just don't want it. I tend to feel more "in control" at those times...........
I have spent so much of my life thinking about food and eating it........it's just good to me to be able to forget it...even if just for a short while. Life is difficult without the "food back up"......but I feel like I am seeing so many things for the first time now. It's hella hard some days.......but I like the new way I have found. 

So sorry you are having difficulties....please PM me if I can help.


----------



## fatbellygirl

I fantasize about stuffing myself and over eat on occasion. Do you ever feel sick afterwords? How much do you gain when you stuff? Very curious.


----------



## fatbellygirl

butch said:


> I think I've died and gone to heaven. A belly rub threesome, ahhhh........
> :blush:


I love having my belly rubbed to. It's a pretty niced sized belly too!


----------



## fatbellygirl

Since this is a confessional I will do just that. I am new to the world of feeders,feedees and FA's. I weigh 265 and I'm 5'4. To average sized people I'm fat. I'm a size 28. I have fantasized about stuffing my belly over and over until I become a super sized women. I had no idea so many other people did too. I feel much more comfortable about my jiggles. Once I get my computer up I will have some pictures. I'm so excitied I think I'll go have a snack!


----------



## Tad

First, I confess it was hard to find this thread! The search system won't look for parts of words, and I forgot that this was 'confessional' not 'confession.'

Second, I confess that I'm in one of those states where I seem perpetually hungry and am almost constantly thinking about eating. Quite aggravating, especially as things are fairly busy at work so I should be thinking about that, not dreaming of thai curry with shrimp on noodles :doh:

Third, I confess I think that the lack of 'fat talk' on this board lately may be part of why I'm feeling this way. One of the reasons that Ive kept coming here over the years is that Ive found that when I stay away for a while I have a much harder time keeping a lid on my gainer/encourager feelings. It feels like pulling those feelings to the fore, where I can keep an eye on them, keeps them from lurking in the shadows of my mind and slipping into what Im doing when Im not paying attention.

Lately Ive had a hard to keep track of those desires, like when Im staying away from Dimensions sort of feeling, except that Ive not been staying away from Dimensions. I guess it is just that Ive not been participating in, or even reading, much fat related discussion. So I just took a look at the weight boards, and realized how little real thread activity there has been lately. I wonder if the split nature of Dimensions is finally pushing out the majority of the fat talk to other sites?


----------



## LoveBHMS

> Lately Ive had a hard to keep track of those desires, like when Im staying away from Dimensions sort of feeling, except that Ive not been staying away from Dimensions. I guess it is just that Ive not been participating in, or even reading, much fat related discussion. So I just took a look at the weight boards, and realized how little real thread activity there has been lately. I wonder if the split nature of Dimensions is finally pushing out the majority of the fat talk to other sites?



Probably.

Given the huge number of posts on the Weight Board by people who are all over Dims whinging about fetishism, fat , weight gain, and the meaning of "high school kid" in an online porn story without pictures, it's no wonder the fat talk has died out. 

Nobody wants to engage in it where they are unsafe from the thought police out bitching and ridiculing them.


----------



## Paquito

I miss the fat talk here, I really do. It just felt so much more different here than other websites, like I was talking to other people with similiar interests in a normal way. Like it felt really natural here, unlike websites that are solely dedicated to gaining/encouraging.

And like Tad, I'm having difficulty caping my gaining feelings, I feel like I'm going to explode.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> Probably.
> 
> Given the huge number of posts on the Weight Board by people who are all over Dims whinging about fetishism, fat , weight gain, and the meaning of "high school kid" in an online porn story without pictures, it's no wonder the fat talk has died out.
> 
> Nobody wants to engage in it where they are unsafe from the thought police out bitching and ridiculing them.



You know....I spent a month away from here to rid myself of the drama and the "thought police" as you say, well it dawned on me over the weekend that there is one simple sollution.

FUCK THEM!

Seriously Loves, if you want to come in here and rub someone's stomach and be happy about it, do it. If you want to say to a BHM how fat and sexy that person is, go for it. Who the hell are other people to criticize and complain for your own attraction and opinion?

The reason the "thought police" or other cliquey names dictate the pace is because people let them. If someone says you're "objectifying" then tell them to stick it, because THIS is the place to come and be yourself. 

This is a confessional thread right? Well I confess I'm an F/A and encourager. If people want to say I'm objectifying or want to passive aggressively attack me for being an encourager, see back to what I said in all caps but replace THAT with YOU.

That's the kind of mentality you should have Loves, don't let the wrong people take your fun away.


----------



## LoveBHMS

KHayes666 said:


> You know....I spent a month away from here to rid myself of the drama and the "thought police" as you say, well it dawned on me over the weekend that there is one simple sollution.
> 
> FUCK THEM!
> 
> Seriously Loves, if you want to come in here and rub someone's stomach and be happy about it, do it. If you want to say to a BHM how fat and sexy that person is, go for it. Who the hell are other people to criticize and complain for your own attraction and opinion?
> 
> The reason the "thought police" or other cliquey names dictate the pace is because people let them. If someone says you're "objectifying" then tell them to stick it, because THIS is the place to come and be yourself.
> 
> This is a confessional thread right? Well I confess I'm an F/A and encourager. If people want to say I'm objectifying or want to passive aggressively attack me for being an encourager, see back to what I said in all caps but replace THAT with YOU.
> 
> That's the kind of mentality you should have Loves, don't let the wrong people take your fun away.



I agree with you, totally. But if you go read the Main Board thread regarding "Preference vs. Fetish" you'll see the reason for my post. There is always going to be a contingent on here for whom Dims is the place where they sharpen and demonstrate the bullying skills they can't utilize IRL. I do believe people that go out of their way to be mean, nasty, derisive, and judgemental on a message board are those who have no chance to do it for real. This is their chance to be equal parts "Mean Girls" and equal parts professional victims where they obsessively seek out things to be offended by.

The reduced traffic on the WB is likely a combination of the realization that it's never going to be safe to post on here because somebody is likely going to come along and make a joke out of something you or another fetishist takes seriously and also the fact that newbies are immediately laughed away. Yes a lot of newbie posts are crude and clear invitations to stroke material, but I'm guessing a lot of them are also fetishist getting their internet sea legs and trying to figure out how to talk about *this stuff* that's been a part of their inner self since they were children.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> I agree with you, totally. But if you go read the Main Board thread regarding "Preference vs. Fetish" you'll see the reason for my post. There is always going to be a contingent on here for whom Dims is the place where they sharpen and demonstrate the bullying skills they can't utilize IRL. I do believe people that go out of their way to be mean, nasty, derisive, and judgemental on a message board are those who have no chance to do it for real. This is their chance to be equal parts "Mean Girls" and equal parts professional victims where they obsessively seek out things to be offended by.
> 
> The reduced traffic on the WB is likely a combination of the realization that it's never going to be safe to post on here because somebody is likely going to come along and make a joke out of something you or another fetishist takes seriously and also the fact that newbies are immediately laughed away. Yes a lot of newbie posts are crude and clear invitations to stroke material, but I'm guessing a lot of them are also fetishist getting their internet sea legs and trying to figure out how to talk about *this stuff* that's been a part of their inner self since they were children.



By not posting, you let them win.

Bullies are completely neutralized when you beat them at their own game, if you post that you like someone with a big belly, and one of them says you're objectifying.....respond with either a cheapshot to that person or say you like what you like and if you don't like it, leave. The bully isn't used to being stood up to so they'll fall backwards out of their chair leaving you free to post.

A lot of people do have to learn how to be tactful and respectful when their first post comes off as stroke material, but for others like you and me who like a certain preference or fetish and can be respectful about it....NO ONE has a right to talk down to you about it.

If people have a right to melt over tall men, why can't the rest of us melt over what we like? Know what I mean...


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> By not posting, you let them win.
> 
> Bullies are completely neutralized when you beat them at their own game, if you post that you like someone with a big belly, and one of them says you're objectifying.....respond with either a cheapshot to that person or say you like what you like and if you don't like it, leave. The bully isn't used to being stood up to so they'll fall backwards out of their chair leaving you free to post.
> 
> A lot of people do have to learn how to be tactful and respectful when their first post comes off as stroke material, but for others like you and me who like a certain preference or fetish and can be respectful about it....NO ONE has a right to talk down to you about it.
> 
> If people have a right to melt over tall men, why can't the rest of us melt over what we like? Know what I mean...



_Well Kevin - it just goes to show that even the most level headed posting will get someone pissed off... It's just the way it is...

I don't know if it's so much as being tactful - some folks are- some folks are tactless ..you get all kinds here

I like Weight Board. If there are those that don't like it - then they don't need to be here. Same goes for any other Board _


----------



## tonynyc

free2beme04 said:


> I miss the fat talk here, I really do. It just felt so much more different here than other websites, like I was talking to other people with similiar interests in a normal way. Like it felt really natural here, unlike websites that are solely dedicated to gaining/encouraging.
> 
> And like Tad, I'm having difficulty caping my gaining feelings, I feel like I'm going to explode.









*Does this help*


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> _Well Kevin - it just goes to show that even the most level headed posting will get someone pissed off... It's just the way it is...
> 
> I don't know if it's so much as being tactful - some folks are- some folks are tactless ..you get all kinds here
> 
> I like Weight Board. If there are those that don't like it - then they don't need to be here. Same goes for any other Board _



That goes for any board on any internet forum. In sports chats, in fanchats and what not....someone will always find something offensive. However, when you say "trade Eli Manning" after having a bad game, Manning fans will shake their fists at you. However the next week he could have a good game and all is well.

On here, if I say "That girl has a nice belly" someone will shake their fist at me for "objectifying" but the difference is next week that girl will still have a nice belly. As long as there's big beautiful bellies, there will be people that admire them.

People will always complain about stuff, either ignore it or throw it back in their face. If you're making someone happy and you yourself or happy, don't let the miserable people take it away


----------



## LoveBHMS

It's not so much that, it's the overall idea that we're second class citizens here and as such, fair game for ridicule, joking, snark, and even blatant rule breaking because "Hey it's just one of those awful creepy fetishes."


----------



## NancyGirl74

KHayes666 said:


> However, when you say "trade Eli Manning" after having a bad game, Manning fans will shake their fists at you.



And rightfully so....Trade Eli, indeed!


----------



## KHayes666

NancyGirl74 said:


> And rightfully so....Trade Eli, indeed!



case in point lol  luv ya Nancy


----------



## Amatrix

recently ABBFA turned 25... and we received a great combo present of a crock pot for his birthday and house warming gift.:wubu:

we literally bought over 20 pounds of meats...
baby back ribs
chuck roast
chicken breasts
and steak

we both keep squealing with delight at the idea of loading it up with meat and veggies.

is it odd to be this excited about slow cooked foods? 
they gravy man.... the gravy.:smitten:


----------



## Tad

No, no its not!


----------



## Kellye

Amatrix said:


> recently ABBFA turned 25... and we received a great combo present of a crock pot for his birthday and house warming gift.:wubu:
> 
> we literally bought over 20 pounds of meats...
> baby back ribs
> chuck roast
> chicken breasts
> and steak
> 
> we both keep squealing with delight at the idea of loading it up with meat and veggies.
> 
> is it odd to be this excited about slow cooked foods?
> they gravy man.... the gravy.:smitten:



I must not be using my Crock Pot right. Al hail our Gravy Overlords!


----------



## dragorat

*IC I'm a feedee/foodee/feeder.I love to eat.I love to gain(when I do) & I love the ladies who love to eat/gain.I love all the folks here I've gotten to know thru the years & look forward to meeting & loving you all the more....:kiss2:*


----------



## bmwm2001

Confession time! My girlfriend was made redundant from work about 7 months ago and has only got a job again in the last few weeks, but I have secretly wanted her to stay at home for longer because in that 7 months she has gained SO much weight. She has been getting bigger and bigger anyway since I met her but seriously, when she was last working she was about 270lbs and now she is around the 330 mark, and I am loving it. She will be getting bigger anyway, but when you notice every time we sleep together that theres more of her, it is such a turn on. If she was unemployed over Christmas, just thinking of all the fatty foods and chocolate that she would be having, I bet she could have gotten to about 350  360.


----------



## Amatrix

i confess the gravy was awesome... had lots left over. put it over fries, cheese and ketchup. sounds and looks kinda gross- but daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaymmmmmmmm
lol
learned that trick from my ex-boyfriend from canada. 

anyways- i searched for 3 hours on how to make cupcakes in the crockpot... lol. and no, you cant really do it.

oh well. chicken and dumplings tonight!:happy:
oh and when someone calls me a fat bi-otch, i smile because finally i am getting the recognition i deserve!

outa the way... coming through.


----------



## Chef

Was it a dimensions post.. somewhere.. that gave a recipe for making chocolate fudgy cake with a coffee mug and the microwave?


----------



## Amatrix

lol, there is a way to make a brownie like cake in the microwave- i wanted to put stuff in the crock pot and have full on pink iced cup cakes with little purple candy stars pop out.

i had 4 bowls of the chicken and dumplings.last night...
had 2 this morning.
still enough for 3 more...:eat2:
our crock pot is large enough to feed a family of 8 but it is just me and the boyfriend....:blush:


----------



## Tad

'Serving size' is a lie! Wife and I used to get prepared meals that said they were for four, and polish them off ourselves. Likewise recipes.....I suppose if you are serving it as part of an extended meal, with appetizers, soup, salad and rolls on the side, and dessert, the serving sizes would line up more, but who does that these days?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chef said:


> Was it a dimensions post.. somewhere.. that gave a recipe for making chocolate fudgy cake with a coffee mug and the microwave?



Why, my sweets....I think that was me...but I think I didn't post it on Dims. 


Microwave Cake In A Coffee Mug Recipe

Ingredients

* 1 large coffee mug
* 4 tablespoons plain flour (do not use self-rising)
* 4 tablespoons sugar
* 2 tablespoons baking cocoa
* 1 egg
* 3 tablespoons milk
* 3 tablespoons oil
* 3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional)
* Small splash of vanilla
* Chocolate syrup (optional)
* Whipped topping (optional)


Directions

1. Add dry ingredients to mug, & mix well .
2. Add egg & mix thoroughly.
3. Pour in the milk and oil and mix well.
4. Add chocolate chips (if using), vanilla, mix again.
5. Set mug in the microwave & cook for 2½ to 3 min at 1,000 watts.
6. Cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed!
7. Some report that 2½ minutes works best. It depends upon your microwave. So, watch carefully to not over do it!
8. Remove from microwave.
9. Allow cake to cool a little, then tip out onto a plate, if desired.
10. Drizzle with chocolate syrup and top with whipped topping, if desired!
11. This can serve 2 if you care to share!

http://www.grouprecipes.com/72684/microwave-cake-in-a-coffee-mug.html


OR


try this one.....it looks a little simpler 

http://www.dizzy-dee.com/recipe/chocolate-cake-in-5-minutes


----------



## snuggletiger

and if that fails just put maple syrup on the first scoop of ice cream you see.:eat1:


----------



## Captain Save

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Microwave Cake In A Coffee Mug Recipe
> 
> (edit)



Believe it or not, I only own a 20 oz coffee mug; I might have to double the recipe. We'll see how this works...

In the meantime, thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## Carrie

I confess that last time I checked in the mirror, I was a human being, not tennis; nor was I spinach.


----------



## snuggletiger

Carrie I don't think that much green would look good on you. BTW I am glad you aren't spinach or even a rutabega.


----------



## Kbbig

I confess that I lied today to both my visiting parents and friends, at separate times, that I had not had lunch/dinner, and they both treated me to food. I had both a giant lunch and even larger dinner before going out to eat both times. So I had two full size lunches and two full size dinners. I bought all my friends ice cream afterwards however ... regardless of moral implications, it felt so good to stuff myself silly. :eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Captain Save said:


> Believe it or not, I only own a 20 oz coffee mug; I might have to double the recipe. We'll see how this works...
> 
> In the meantime, thanks for sharing the recipe!





snuggletiger said:


> and if that fails just put maple syrup on the first scoop of ice cream you see.:eat1:



  

Please let me know how it comes out? Never made it myself.....just had someone email me the recipe a while back.


----------



## KuroBara

Amatrix said:


> anyways- i searched for 3 hours on how to make cupcakes in the crockpot... lol. and no, you cant really do it.


 
I don't know about cupcakes, but here is a link to a number of crock-pot desserts. Enjoy! http://www.recipezaar.com/recipes/crockpot,desserts


----------



## S13Drifter

I confess that I have caught myself always offering food to my gf because I secretly want her to gain.


----------



## Blackjack

IC that the girl who runs the fried dough place here in town seems to be getting a little bit of padding. I'm not complaining at all.


----------



## KHayes666

I confess my g/f is really has been really filling her work pants out since Thanksgiving...can only imagine how they fit after christmas at this rate


----------



## LillyBBBW

Today I am eating WHATEVER I want! :eat2:


----------



## Ironic John

LillyBBBW said:


> Today I am eating WHATEVER I want! :eat2:



Great idea. And how did it go?


----------



## wreckless1967

Im here hard at work at the moment, Im run my own business, I will finish at about 3pm, then i will take my lovely soft curvy fiance out (who is much more of a woman than she used to be size 14 to 24in 4yrs), we will go to a high quality food store and she will fill our shopping basket with loads of gorgeous tasting goodies, eclairs, triffules, chocolates, doritos, cupcakes etc, she will buy something to eat in the car on the way home too. At about 7pm we will devour a lovely chinese takeaway (enough for 4 people betwwen us), she will continually snack all night until about 11pm, when we go to bed and make love, most likely she will be on top of me eating fresh cream chocolates and eclairs as she rides me, being stuffed from both ends in total pleasure, as i rub her soft beautifull fat stuffed belly she will be telling me how all this food will make her even fatter and will i still be able to cope with her in 5yrs time when she is so much bigger. Hmm got to work now its 8.45am, hopefully i will get some cash in to pay for our expensive evenings pleasure.
This seems to be what happens regularly now on sat evenings, I do wonder what the future will be, but as long as my girl is happy then so am I


----------



## Blackjack

I just used the phrase "liposexual intercourse" on FantasyFeeder. It's basically a nicer way of saying "fucking someone's rolls".

I kinda dig how it sounds.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ironic John said:


> Great idea. And how did it go?



Ehh, so so. Hunger has been exceptional for me lately and I felt compelled to finally give in to it and get it over with. Strangely enough it's difficult to eat whatever I want when whatever I want isn't available. I filled in the blanks with yellow delicious apples which was wise but disappointing. I went to bed a bit cranky that day. C'est la vie!


----------



## Ironic John

LillyBBBW said:


> Ehh, so so. Hunger has been exceptional for me lately and I felt compelled to finally give in to it and get it over with. Strangely enough it's difficult to eat whatever I want when whatever I want isn't available. I filled in the blanks with yellow delicious apples which was wise but disappointing. I went to bed a bit cranky that day. C'est la vie!



Too bad. You should try it again some day...but IMHO yellow apples are only good in the Fall...by now they've been sitting in cold storage for months. At least the ones I get here in NY. Craving out-of-season fruit is definitely a prescription for frustration. I'm waiting to find out if the earthquake in Chile spared the blueberry farms, because if not it'll be a long four months until the local ones hit the market.

What are you craving today?


----------



## Mishty

I confess I bought Halloween candy Friday, 'cause I wanted to get the good stuff for my class and my trick-or-treaters. I got 2 large bags of Reese`s Lovers Assorted Snack bags, 28 little snack size goodies per bag. Then I got a giant box of Willy Wonka candy on sale for $15. 

It's all gone. It was all gone this morning at 10 AM. 

I just don't understand how I ate a whole bag of candy bars in an hour. The second bag kinda got consumed all day yesterday, and I wants more. 

The Wonka stuff isn't very heavy or anything, it pretty much just went *POOF* last night while I was watching Nightmare on Elm Street. 

So, I guess I gotta buy more candy....


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess that there IS such a thing as too many marshmallows.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ironic John said:


> Too bad. You should try it again some day...but IMHO yellow apples are only good in the Fall...by now they've been sitting in cold storage for months. At least the ones I get here in NY. Craving out-of-season fruit is definitely a prescription for frustration. I'm waiting to find out if the earthquake in Chile spared the blueberry farms, because if not it'll be a long four months until the local ones hit the market.
> 
> What are you craving today?



For a treat yesterday morning I ate breakfast at this restaurant called The Pancake Man somewhere down the Cape. Unable to decide what I wanted I ordered two breakfasts: a stack of chocolate chip pancakes and an eggs benedict dish that was Portuguese style. The two loaded eggs had linguiça on them and were placed on some Portuguese semi-sweet rolls with fried potatoes on the side - a lot of food that I didn't think I was going to eat but somehow I ate it all. It was delicious and I've been craving it ever since.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> I confess I bought Halloween candy Friday, 'cause I wanted to get the good stuff for my class and my trick-or-treaters. I got 2 large bags of Reese`s Lovers Assorted Snack bags, 28 little snack size goodies per bag. Then I got a giant box of Willy Wonka candy on sale for $15.
> 
> It's all gone. It was all gone this morning at 10 AM.
> 
> I just don't understand how I ate a whole bag of candy bars in an hour. The second bag kinda got consumed all day yesterday, and I wants more.
> 
> The Wonka stuff isn't very heavy or anything, it pretty much just went *POOF* last night while I was watching Nightmare on Elm Street.
> 
> So, I guess I gotta buy more candy....




I went to Sam's Club tonight to get a coat for my daughter....and picked up one of those 5.3 lb bags of "Child's Playtime Candy". Full of assorted tootsie rolls, tootsie pops and "dots". 

It's for the people and Halloween....which is what I keep reminding myself as I dig through all the flavored tootsie rolls. Those lime ones are GOOD. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I went to Sam's Club tonight to get a coat for my daughter....and picked up one of those 5.3 lb bags of "Child's Playtime Candy". Full of assorted tootsie rolls, tootsie pops and "dots".
> 
> It's for the people and Halloween....which is what I keep reminding myself as I dig through all the flavored tootsie rolls. Those lime ones are GOOD. :eat2:



Ditto on the lime tootsie rolls... they might take the place of the chocolate.


Nah... but its the thought that counts.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I love the vanilla tooties rolls. I hardly ever see those though.


----------



## Blackjack

LillyBBBW said:


> I love the vanilla tooties rolls. I hardly ever see those though.



Amen. Those are fucking awesome.


My confession- rather off the topic just being discussed and probably making it unappetizing- is that I really can't think of a better way to phrase "I want to bust a nut in your rolls _so fucking bad_."

I really don't know where else to put that but here, though, and I apologize for its squickiness, but it's been bothering me lately.


----------



## furious styles

Blackjack said:


> Amen. Those are fucking awesome.
> 
> 
> My confession- rather off the topic just being discussed and probably making it unappetizing- is that I really can't think of a better way to phrase "I want to bust a nut in your rolls _so fucking bad_."
> 
> I really don't know where else to put that but here, though, and I apologize for its squickiness, but it's been bothering me lately.



what's a twinkie without the cream filling?


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> Amen. Those are fucking awesome.
> 
> 
> My confession- rather off the topic just being discussed and probably making it unappetizing- is that I really can't think of a better way to phrase "I want to bust a nut in your rolls _so fucking bad_."
> 
> I really don't know where else to put that but here, though, and I apologize for its squickiness, but it's been bothering me lately.



If you find a girl that wants you to do that to her, then you don't have to word it any differently lol


----------



## Mishty

Blackjack said:


> "I want to bust a nut in your rolls _so fucking bad_."



Why “beat around the proverbial bush”, when you can get straight to the good part. 


aka the cream filling in the aforementioned Twinkie.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Blackjack said:


> Amen. Those are fucking awesome.
> 
> 
> My confession- rather off the topic just being discussed and probably making it unappetizing- is that I really can't think of a better way to phrase "I want to bust a nut in your rolls _so fucking bad_."
> 
> I really don't know where else to put that but here, though, and I apologize for its squickiness, but it's been bothering me lately.



The only way I can conceive of this being said without the feeling of being run over by a mack truck is with some kind of mild subtlety. Something like, "This may seem rather forward, but your rolls draw me in." The mack truck may be more appropriate later I guess, depending on the person.


----------



## b0nnie

I confess that sometimes I wish I could find a boyfriend that would wanna spend his time making me/buying me/getting me stuff to eat. :blush:


----------



## Blackjack

So replacing "liposexual intercourse" as my favorite totally ridiculously inappropriate FA phrase is... Fupa Troopa.


----------



## Fattitude1

IC that this was a totally 'blown off' weekend for me. Usually out and about doing something constructive/destructive.

IC that I totally relate to these lines from a Billy Joel song~"I don't want clever conversation. I never want to work that hard. I just want someone that I can talk to".


----------



## KHayes666

IC that my anniversary with the g/f is this friday. IC that the outfit she wore last year doesn't even come close to fitting. 

Needless to say, its been a wonderful year


----------



## Mishty

IC, I just joined a new herbal forum, for fun and maybe a few tips 
I've been browsing around for two days now, and I found a thread where all these skinny little girls and guys are telling how much they have ate, and how much they consume and it gave me giggles. One guy took photos of all the food he consumed and the next morning came back to say he had a pizza/peanut butter hangover.... One girl only consumes around 1,500 calories a day,and stuffs herself with veggies and vegan fat free baked chips, while this skinny little gent going to MIT,aims for 4,000 calories when he's under the influence eating mostly take-out noodles and Thai rice with BBQ sauce. 
These people are on my level, gravy and pizza, ice cream and tootsie rolls. 

I think I'm gonna fit right in....... :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that my little girls are picky about what kind of candy bars they will eat....so they give me what they don't want out of their Halloween stash. I'm totally okay with helping them out


----------



## Fattitude1

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm totally okay with helping them out



IC THAT is hot


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that my little girls are picky about what kind of candy bars they will eat....so they give me what they don't want out of their Halloween stash. I'm totally okay with helping them out



You cannot let totally innocent candy go to waste.


----------



## KHayes666

Fuzzy said:


> You cannot let totally innocent candy go to waste.



The candy will go to "waist" not to "waste"


----------



## Fuzzy

Ever since Ashley posted her page on the Pay-site board about Cake Batter... I've been wanting to try that myself.. I've never thought about eating the entire mixing bowl of batter before.. :eat1: :blush:


----------



## Mishty

Fuzzy said:


> Ever since Ashley posted her page on the Pay-site board about Cake Batter... I've been wanting to try that myself.. I've never thought about eating the entire mixing bowl before.. :eat1:



I do this a lot, I've even tried just about every flavor.... Strawberry and Yellow are my favorites though... *Love* cake batter!

Brownie mix is only for those days when nothing but chocolate can help...


----------



## Fuzzy

Mishty said:


> I do this a lot, I've even tried just about every flavor.... Strawberry and Yellow are my favorites though... *Love* cake batter!
> 
> Brownie mix is only for those days when nothing but chocolate can help...



I must've missed the memo. I'll lick the spatula.. get the last couple blobs from the mixing bowl after I've poured the batter into the pans, etc. Thought.. mmm.. that's tasty. Maybe I'm too fond of the baked version of the batter.  Although, come to think of it.. I have had the cake batter ice cream at Cold Stone. :happy:


----------



## butch

IC I'm reviving this thread.

IC that I have been so hungry this summer, and I never feel full, no matter what I eat. 

IC that this is not a bad thing.


----------



## AuntHen

Ah ha! Found the confession thread here!

Sooo... I want to gain weight. I have a bit over the last 6 months but have put off anymore because I will be travelling soon and I want to avoid the crap that comes with airlines, etc.

Since I was a child I have never felt truly satisfied with eating unless I was/am FULL. Not so full that it made me sick but certainly "unbutton your pants" full. Whether I was eating for comfort or something, I have no idea. I just loved filling myself all the way up. I was not a fat child but I wasn't skinny either. I think I had a lot of my Dad's metabolism at the time, so I could eat and eat and then played outside and did sports...

Anyway, long story short (not)  I do not want to go over a certain size (as I know what cap is best for me so that I can still be active and all that) but I do want to be bigger than what I am now. I also really enjoy the *thought *of eating, actually eating, eating too much, talking about food and FOOD in general! I just love good good food! It makes me excited and happy. 

I used to feel I was weird to want/love to talk about food or thought I was wrong for not being able to eat and just stop at what everyone calls "satisfied". I have been this way since I was a child and can't put my finger on a specific event or reason that I would be this way. I feel it's part of me and always will be. 

*please note: I am in a relationship, so will want to talk to my *partner *more about it... please no PMs, thanks!


----------



## Tad

2010.......2011.....2012. Wow, you'd think there would be more activity in a thread like this!

But I'm glad you found the thread, 9276, sounds like that was something you've been thinking about saying for a long time.

ETA: forgot to add a confession. Almost every day lately I sit at work, seeing my gut pressing into the edge of my desk and think "I'm pretty much back to my heaviest weight, I should turn this around. Tonight I walk very briskly home then have a light supper." And then I gallumph down floor flights of stairs and feel how much various body parts are jiggling, and suddenly all I can think of is how if I got bigger I'd be able to feel even more jiggle....and my resolve melts away.


----------



## Buttonboy

I am 5"8 and I currently weigh 250 lbs. I have been a stuffer for quite some time. I love the feeling of eating so much I can't even move after. I feel like I am out of control with it these days. I am always eating and when I'm not eating I am chewing on bubble gum. I think I have recently put on more weight because a perfect stranger approached me and told me that the way I chomp on my gum I reminded her of a big fat cow grazing in a pasture. My stomach is large and has always been big. Also my face is round and I have a prominent double chin. I love being big and would like to get bigger. The other day I gorged myself in so much food that my stomach became so bloated my belt bursted right off of me. I felt just like violet from willy wonka.


----------



## Mishty

IC I just had gingerbread men dipped in cake batter for a snake.
This working at a bakery thing is leading to bad things...
Cake batter,just...appears....in my face.
I've been searching websites all day for cupcake stuffs,and bulk sprinkles and candies....Surrounded by the good stuffs.

Todays menu of truffles and cake-pops is gonna need some attention I'm sure.


----------



## Sasquatch!

For a snake?


----------



## Oona

IC that I love my belly more than ever! I love how it sticks out more after I eat.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Oona said:


> IC that I love my belly more than ever! I love how it sticks out more after I eat.



You're obviously not eating enough. The aim is to eat so much that your stomach collapses into a black hole and sucks everything in.


----------



## Oona

Sasquatch! said:


> You're obviously not eating enough. The aim is to eat so much that your stomach collapses into a black hole and sucks everything in.





I don't even have a clever reply to this... Damn! Foiled by my brain once again!


----------



## Weirdo890

Oona said:


> IC that I love my belly more than ever! I love how it sticks out more after I eat.



Sexy is the only I can use to describe that. :smitten:


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Mishty said:


> IC I just had gingerbread men dipped in cake batter for a snake.
> This working at a bakery thing is leading to bad things...
> Cake batter,just...appears....in my face.
> I've been searching websites all day for cupcake stuffs,and bulk sprinkles and candies....Surrounded by the good stuffs.
> 
> Todays menu of truffles and cake-pops is gonna need some attention I'm sure.



 I'm so jealous...truffles, cake-pops, gingerbread men :wubu:


----------



## sophie lou

I have finally got the nerve to post a pic of myself and i confess to actually liking it


----------



## Mishty

bbwfairygirl said:


> I'm so jealous...truffles, cake-pops, gingerbread men :wubu:



The *snacks* here are going to ruin my life.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

bbwfairygirl said:


> I'm so jealous...truffles, cake-pops, gingerbread men :wubu:





Mishty said:


> The *snacks* here are going to ruin my life.



Well, ya'll can just send'em my way iffin' it's that bad...he he he


----------



## bbwfairygirl

sophie lou said:


> I have finally got the nerve to post a pic of myself and i confess to actually liking it



And I'm glad to hear you like it. Very cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gingerbread with lemonade is awesome.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gingerbread with lemonade is awesome.



Gingerbread with ANYTHING is awesome!!


----------



## AuntHen

eating eating eating like a mad fiend and really like how I have "filled out" a bit again


----------



## Sasquatch!

Am I the only one who isn't a fan of gingerbread?


----------



## melinda333

Tad said:


> 'Serving size' is a lie! Wife and I used to get prepared meals that said they were for four, and polish them off ourselves. Likewise recipes.....I suppose if you are serving it as part of an extended meal, with appetizers, soup, salad and rolls on the side, and dessert, the serving sizes would line up more, but who does that these days?



I confess I don't know if I eat big or "normal" portions anymore. I eat until I'm not hungry. I don't see anything wrong with that. Can you imagine having lunch and still be hungry?  I see what slim women on the internet eat just out of curiosity and the portions are small, yet they seem satisfied with it. 

I take my thyroid hormones, but I gain weight even eating a healthy/whole foods vegetarian diet, which I actually prefer to eat for my well being. Eating meat often gives me gout pain. But I can't do that because I want to remain where I am (or even 2 sizes smaller because it's easier to shop), with the same fitness level or even better. In a nutshell, I'm quite torn about my nutricional choices...


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> Am I the only one who isn't a fan of gingerbread?



You sir must have some weird genetic disorder. Gingerbread rocks!! lol

Now that I'm craving gingerbread...*sigh*


----------



## Rojodi

bbwfairygirl said:


> You sir must have some weird genetic disorder. Gingerbread rocks!! lol
> 
> Now that I'm craving gingerbread...*sigh*



I'm the only person in my family that likes gingerbread.


----------



## loopytheone

Sasquatch! said:


> Am I the only one who isn't a fan of gingerbread?



I hate it hate it hate it!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Now I want gingerbread. With icing. *sigh* want to bite their little heads off and scream STOP LOOKING AT ME......


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> Now I want gingerbread. With icing. *sigh* want to bite their little heads off and scream STOP LOOKING AT ME......



Lol, poor things, but we get them here too and I like them


----------



## AuntHen

IC that *Stuffingkit *just surpassed Plump Princess as my favorite fat girl look (sorry PP, you are still gorgeous though)


----------



## Tad

I've only put a few pounds on recently, but it has been to reach a new personal high. Not sure the exact combination of actually being/looking bigger versus just being in a fat state of mind, but I'm feeling huge and round, constantly noticing my belly bumping the desk, my arms rubbing rolls on my side, jiggling, etc. 

A little scary and a little thrilling how just a little indulgence and a little deviation from my norm can trigger all my fat appreciation, desires, and fantasies. Trying to get back to the status quo ante belly is going to be brutal!


----------



## Fuzzy

Just when I think I'm making progress.. my appetite shuts down. I'm not really a fan of weed, either. (because I thought of that too)


----------



## doe135

Rojodi said:


> Gingerbread with ANYTHING is awesome!!



Gingerbread with blue cheese is fantastic :eat2:


----------



## Chad D

ok, curvy in the bbw category does it for me  but it's always the thin girls who are attracted to me. what a dilemma.


----------



## Allie Cat

I guess this is the best place for this.

I'm really conflicted recently. I want to gain, and gain a lot. But at the same time I feel horribly guilty for wanting to. Further complicating matters is the fact that I have to be under 250 lbs to qualify for the surgery I need, and over the past half a year I've gone from 220 to 243... so I have to start actively watching my weight which is going to be maddening.

Hrrghablargh.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I am kinda not as okay with my BHM losing weight as I thought I would be. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl

Hit above the 350 mark and didn't like it, too much reality ruining it, like not being able to wear my favorite jeans, dresses being too short and clingy, etc. But I finally got the fantasy and reality to sync and yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Allie Cat

activistfatgirl said:


> Hit above the 350 mark and didn't like it, too much reality ruining it, like not being able to wear my favorite jeans, dresses being too short and clingy, etc. But I finally got the fantasy and reality to sync and yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.



Simultaneous congratulations and sadness. :x


----------



## Tad

activistfatgirl said:


> Hit above the 350 mark and didn't like it, too much reality ruining it, like not being able to wear my favorite jeans, dresses being too short and clingy, etc. But I finally got the fantasy and reality to sync and yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.



Sorry that the inconveniences outweighed the pleasures, but glad you had an opportunity to check it out. (and to be honest, love that it was the clothing inconveniences that turned you back, rather than the raw weight and size itself)


----------



## loopytheone

My gorgeous bf just agreed to gain weight for me. Well, less that, and more that he would stop trying to lose weight and didn't mind if he gained some. He also said it would be lovely to gain weight together and as somebody who adores food but has always struggled to keep my weight steady I adore that concept! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> My gorgeous bf just agreed to gain weight for me. Well, less that, and more that he would stop trying to lose weight and didn't mind if he gained some. He also said it would be lovely to gain weight together and as somebody who adores food but has always struggled to keep my weight steady I adore that concept! :wubu:



Lucky you two! Enjoy


----------



## Sasquatch!

loopytheone said:


> My gorgeous bf just agreed to gain weight for me. Well, less that, and more that he would stop trying to lose weight and didn't mind if he gained some. He also said it would be lovely to gain weight together and as somebody who adores food but has always struggled to keep my weight steady I adore that concept! :wubu:



As a zoologist, doesn't that concern you at all?


----------



## loopytheone

Sasquatch! said:


> As a zoologist, doesn't that concern you at all?



...why would it? Be concerned about what? What does my degree have to do with this?


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> As a zoologist, doesn't that concern you at all?




Sassy! Are you being.. sassy?!?


----------



## bmann0413

I've been having a lot of fantasies and dreams of me gaining a lot of weight lately. I have to admit, it's kind of a turn on. lol


----------



## lenny187

I'm excited for the upcoming holiday season... And the following several pound gain my wife will be making. I love that she let's herself go this time of year.


----------



## JASmith

I confess that I haven't been doing much serious eating, let alone stuffing, lately. I've been too tired from a busy work and homelife schedule to take the time.


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

I confess that though I absolutely love to eat/gain it is a maddening cycle! I am one of those girls who gets crabby when I can't eat or when I am craving something and can't get it  it's not like "Oh I'd like this" it like "Oh my GOD I need it NOW" and if I can't have it I feel so upset >.>
Argh I need to be rich.


----------



## Weirdo890

I have come to accept that I am a feeder.


----------



## loopytheone

IC that I had a dream last night where I was a feedee and just getting bigger and bigger and shedding all my silly self doubts and worries about my appearance and my personality and accepting that I was amazing the way I am.

Kinda an unusual dream given that I tend to lean forwards being a feeder if anything.


----------



## dblbellybhm

IC that I get a "rush" out of gaining weight especially when people notice it. I have also come to love showing off my fat at the beach and watching/hearing reactions.


----------



## Weirdo890

loopytheone said:


> IC that I had a dream last night where I was a feedee and just getting bigger and bigger and shedding all my silly self doubts and worries about my appearance and my personality and accepting that I was amazing the way I am.
> 
> Kinda an unusual dream given that I tend to lean forwards being a feeder if anything.



Maybe it's your submissive side trying to express itself.


----------



## lille

IC that I love the feeling of being stuffed but am absolutely terrified of gaining weight and am trying to lose weight. I hate that the fantasy is so appealing but the reality is self loathing inducing.


----------



## Sasquatch!

lille said:


> IC that I love the feeling of being stuffed but am absolutely terrified of gaining weight and am trying to lose weight. I hate that the fantasy is so appealing but the reality is self loathing inducing.



I don't think you're the only one with that issue. (unfortunately there is no appropriate smiley)


----------



## JASmith

I confess that,after work tomorrow, I will most likely eat like a total hog for the next five days....Guess what? I am happy about it!:eat2::eat1:


----------



## love handles

lille said:


> IC that I love the feeling of being stuffed but am absolutely terrified of gaining weight and am trying to lose weight. I hate that the fantasy is so appealing but the reality is self loathing inducing.



When I was younger I was terrified of gaining weight. I have no idea what happened but over the past 4 years or so I have just not cared and have gained a lot. If I am honest I didn't mean to gain (Perhaps it was unconscious?). My main turn on is gaining (from an almost self sexual fantasy stance) I think perhaps my fantasy has seeped into reality. I am not terrified by this.. annoyed maybe by the more practical things that a large weight gain can bring. 
I think you can stuff now and then and fantasise without gaining.. maybe you can indulge now and then?


----------



## Aurora

I confess I'm very excited about the idea of getting fatter again.  I also aim to make some better lifestyle choices. I'm going to get more exercise and do yoga again, while eating more. :eat2:


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

I've always stood by that I am not a gainer (in the respect that I won't force myself to eat or count calories or anything).. But I've kind of been liking the thought of gaining on purpose lately.. I've been kind of fantasizing about it. And tonight I stuffed myself and I was so freaking full. I didn't feel sick or anything like I thought I would, I just kind of felt stretched (I don't know if that's the right word) and nice.

I don't really know what to think about this.


----------



## Aurora

BigCutieLaurel said:


> I've always stood by that I am not a gainer (in the respect that I won't force myself to eat or count calories or anything).. But I've kind of been liking the thought of gaining on purpose lately.. I've been kind of fantasizing about it. And tonight I stuffed myself and I was so freaking full. I didn't feel sick or anything like I thought I would, I just kind of felt stretched (I don't know if that's the right word) and nice.
> 
> I don't really know what to think about this.



If it feels good... 

Gaining can be a lot of fun and very rewarding, but it's not for everyone. You could always try it out, set a goal of 15 lbs or something.


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigCutieLaurel said:


> I've always stood by that I am not a gainer (in the respect that I won't force myself to eat or count calories or anything).. But I've kind of been liking the thought of gaining on purpose lately.. I've been kind of fantasizing about it. And tonight I stuffed myself and I was so freaking full. I didn't feel sick or anything like I thought I would, I just kind of felt stretched (I don't know if that's the right word) and nice.
> 
> I don't really know what to think about this.



When I started gaining, I set my first goal for 20 pounds. By the time I got there I was hooked. You should definitely give it a try if you are fantasizing about.


----------



## JASmith

I confess that today I am going to eat until I can't move no more....


----------



## JASmith

I confess that I am back and forth about gaining weight. On one hand, I like to work out and get lean, but, on the other hand, I can also picture myself gaining weight until I hit 350 lbs. Trying to maintain an even balance is difficult.


----------



## Fuzzy

When the cashier at the late night drive-thru recognizes you and in the small talk as she takes your money and gives you the food she confesses that she loves feeding you.


----------



## lenny187

I noticed the beginnings of a few new stretchmarks on my wife's belly. I'm so happy the Christmas cookies worked as intended.


----------



## Fuzzy

I made a cheeseburger using a day-old Krispy Kreme donut. :blush:


----------



## Mr. 23

love handles said:


> When I was younger I was terrified of gaining weight. I have no idea what happened but over the past 4 years or so I have just not cared and have gained a lot. If I am honest I didn't mean to gain (Perhaps it was unconscious?). My main turn on is gaining (from an almost self sexual fantasy stance) I think perhaps my fantasy has seeped into reality. I am not terrified by this.. annoyed maybe by the more practical things that a large weight gain can bring.
> I think you can stuff now and then and fantasise without gaining.. maybe you can indulge now and then?



I confess that both of these are true for me. I've long been terrified of gaining weight (deliberately, as I've put on a decent amount as semi-inadvertently as someone who wants to gain can), but lately I've been unable to care about anything. My appetite has zoomed, and according to my clothes the effects are starting to add up.


----------



## BigCutieBambi

BigCutieLaurel said:


> I've always stood by that I am not a gainer (in the respect that I won't force myself to eat or count calories or anything).. But I've kind of been liking the thought of gaining on purpose lately.. I've been kind of fantasizing about it. And tonight I stuffed myself and I was so freaking full. I didn't feel sick or anything like I thought I would, I just kind of felt stretched (I don't know if that's the right word) and nice.
> 
> I don't really know what to think about this.



I think that eventually comes with the territory of what we do and all the encouragement from amazing people. 

-Bambi xx


----------



## BigCutieBambi

Blackjack said:


> So replacing "liposexual intercourse" as my favorite totally ridiculously inappropriate FA phrase is... Fupa Troopa.



Hey Doll, what do you mean by this? 

I think I know, but I am not quite sure! 

-Bambi xx:kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack

BigCutieBambi said:


> Hey Doll, what do you mean by this?
> 
> I think I know, but I am not quite sure!
> 
> -Bambi xx:kiss2:



FUPA is awesome. I fuckin' love it. 

And it's a play on words with the Koopa Troopa enemies from the Mario games: 






Basically I'm a fucking nerd who likes a bit of wordplay.


----------



## Tad

Blackjack said:


> And it's a play on words with the Koopa Troopa enemies from the Mario games:
> 
> Basically I'm a fucking nerd who likes a bit of wordplay.



In turn, I'd have to assume that "Koopa Troopa" might have been inspired by this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BshxCIjNEjY

(and word play is awesome!)


----------



## spookytwigg

I may have just a small problem with portion control, enough for a family is about my normal amount.


----------



## loopytheone

spookytwigg said:


> I may have just a small problem with portion control, enough for a family is about my normal amount.



Tell me about it. Have you seen the portion sizes on some things? 30g of cereal? I literally eat 150gs of cereal per bowl.


----------



## spookytwigg

loopytheone said:


> Tell me about it. Have you seen the portion sizes on some things? 30g of cereal? I literally eat 150gs of cereal per bowl.


Yep, some of their ideas of portion sizes are insane... But a lot of the time I have to admit that my portion sizes are just too big.


----------



## loopytheone

spookytwigg said:


> Yep, some of their ideas of portion sizes are insane... But a lot of the time I have to admit that my portion sizes are just too big.



Me too... haha, some irony, I am sat here just having finished off an entire pizza, sharing cookie dough and ice cream to myself. But whatever, I am comfortably full!


----------



## Tad

Yah, but if you look at old news reels, you see how skinny a lot of people were, as a routine, normal, part of life, not because of extensive dieting, etc. I think food was relatively expensive and probably on average less interesting (the variety of foodstuffs and flavoring available at all times of the year was not available to pretty much anyone a couple of generations ago), plus there had been actual or social-pressure rationing during wars. I mean, when McDonalds first created their hamburger, I don't think those were aimed at young kids or to be eaten several together to make a meal.

So some portion sizes reflect really old standards in our society.

Even given that, yah, my portion sizes are certainly larger than anyone would really need--I don't snack all that much, I don't eat much junk food, I eat a well balanced diet.....I just eat quite a lot of good food. Part of why it is so hard for me to lose weight is that I don't really have much interest in eating less, either.


----------



## Fuzzy

However, if you watch some of the old b&w silent pictures, not just the actors but also the extras, there were certainly wider individuals.


----------



## ladyfa

Got to this thread a little late, but I confess that on my way to meet a friend yesterday, I got hungry so I stopped for a cheeseburger. I was *still* hungry afterwards (I couldn't believe it!), but was embarrassed about ordering more, so I went to went to a market and got sushi.


----------



## spookytwigg

My jeans are starting to get pretty tight now. Really need to buy a bigger size (and I'm already at the last size for "standard" shops.)


----------



## KHayes666

Its coming up on my 10 year high school reunion so I've been browsing facebook profiles of people I haven't seen since then or lost contact with over the years. 

I'm not friends with her anymore as we had a falling out years ago (goth girls and jocks don't mix) but I came across the first real bbw I've ever been attracted to. To make a potentially long story short, she was the girl that gained 30-40 pounds (unintentionally) between my junior and senior year that got me attracted to big girls to begin with. I was after this girl for my entire senior year and on my last day we made out in the rain. We went on a few dates over the years after but we just didn't have the connection, which led to us parting ways a few years ago.

I confess that this bbw is now an ssbbw. The ironic thing was her fiancée and I that never got along screamed at me once that one of his commitments was trying to get her to lose weight because I was "poisoning her mind" by telling her she looked great as she was (this was in 2010). Turns out he fattened her up possibly more than I would have honestly. She looks absolutely gorgeous now and all I can say is thanks dude. You're either a raging hypocrite or totally incompetent but either way she looks more beautiful than ever.


----------



## loopytheone

I have been so incredibly hungry these past few weeks, I don't know what is up with me! I have just eaten dinner and I am still starving! Sadly my family would make my life awkward if I dared to eat again now, but still. And recently I haven't been able to sleep through the night without waking up absolutely starving in the night and having to eat then and then eat breakfast again in the morning! Madness!


----------



## AuntHen

Just some personal thoughts and opinions on eating, feederism, etc.

IC that I do not understand how feedees (especially ones who have websites, public forums) eat so much processed crap. Often times I see a title about eating an entire cake and think "oh that sounds so good, I bet the cake is amazingly beautiful and rich", only to see it is like an Entemann's or boring store bought cake and then feel utterly disappointed. To each his own, but for me, because it is such an (over) indulgent thing, I feel the food should be too. I would rather be baked and/or cooked for with very thought out and quality ingredients. For me, it adds to the whole excitement and pleasure of it.

Secondly, with the exception of chewing with my mouth closed and not like, spitting food everywhere or something, when it comes to using eating as a personal or shared with my partner pleasure, I like/prefer rather "impolite" eating. Truly stuffing it in my face, eating fast with a ravenous gusto... almost "can't get enough" fervor.


----------



## JMCGB

fat9276 said:


> Just some personal thoughts and opinions on eating, feederism, etc.
> 
> IC that I do not understand how feedees (especially ones who have websites, public forums) eat so much processed crap. Often times I see a title about eating an entire cake and think "oh that sounds so good, I bet the cake is amazingly beautiful and rich", only to see it is like an Entemann's or boring store bought cake and then feel utterly disappointed. To each his own, but for me, because it is such an (over) indulgent thing, I feel the food should be too. I would rather be baked and/or cooked for with very thought out and quality ingredients. For me, it adds to the whole excitement and pleasure of it.
> 
> Secondly, with the exception of chewing with my mouth closed and not like, spitting food everywhere or something, when it comes to using eating as a personal or shared with my partner pleasure, I like/prefer rather "impolite" eating. Truly stuffing it in my face, eating fast with a ravenous gusto... almost "can't get enough" fervor.



Ah... someone who knows how much better the indulgent treats are when they are made at home with quality ingredients. I pretty much agree with everything you stated B. Store bought things have a purpose but all the overly processed preservative laden goodies are just so boring. Thanks for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> Just some personal thoughts and opinions on eating, feederism, etc.
> 
> IC that I do not understand how feedees (especially ones who have websites, public forums) eat so much processed crap. Often times I see a title about eating an entire cake and think "oh that sounds so good, I bet the cake is amazingly beautiful and rich", only to see it is like an Entemann's or boring store bought cake and then feel utterly disappointed. To each his own, but for me, because it is such an (over) indulgent thing, I feel the food should be too. I would rather be baked and/or cooked for with very thought out and quality ingredients. For me, it adds to the whole excitement and pleasure of it.
> 
> Secondly, with the exception of chewing with my mouth closed and not like, spitting food everywhere or something, when it comes to using eating as a personal or shared with my partner pleasure, I like/prefer rather "impolite" eating. Truly stuffing it in my face, eating fast with a ravenous gusto... almost "can't get enough" fervor.



Store bought cake tends to have that cheap sickly sweet teeth rotting buttercreme frosting. Give me a white chocolate ganache on a red velvet bundt anyday.


----------



## Fuzzy

Speaking of ravenous..


----------



## loopytheone

I guess I am a weird one then because I prefer store bought versions of some things! Store bought cookies and doughnuts for a start! That said, I am used to supermarkets around here having their own bakery and making them fresh, I did realise when I tried commercial packed doughnuts in Canada that they don't taste so great!


----------



## AuntHen

^ donuts I will give you but it has to be from a donut shop that makes really good donuts... Dunkin' Donuts is totally horrible to me (and I have never been able to recreate a donut that tasted like I wanted) but our stores here have bakeries also. Some are ok, some are crap and still use crap ingredients. It's still not the same as homemade or like from a local independent bakery/eatery, where they specialize in baking/cooking and putting out a top-notch item. 

Plus like I said, it adds to the excitement if it's hand prepared at home. Whether by myself or my partner. Cooking is seductive and sensual in itself.


@Fuzzy, I can't give you cookie monster rep, boo.


----------



## JMCGB

The best donuts I have found in my area are from the Amish Market. And having been a closing manager at a grocery store... I will say that a lot of what you think is fresh really isn't. Baked yes but prepared no.


----------



## loopytheone

So, had a heart to heart with the fiance and got him to spell out in very simple terms for my tiny brain that yes, he does like the idea of gaining with me, very much so. :wubu: He is also the only person I know in real life that I have explained my whole weight-gain-liking-thing to and that is kinda a huge thing for me mentally to tell someone like that.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> So, had a heart to heart with the fiance and got him to spell out in very simple terms for my tiny brain that yes, he does like the idea of gaining with me, very much so. :wubu: He is also the only person I know in real life that I have explained my whole weight-gain-liking-thing to and that is kinda a huge thing for me mentally to tell someone like that.



Aww, that's awesome.


----------



## portapotty102

I confess to fantasizing about mutually getting really fat with a woman.


----------



## AuntHen

I've gained some weight in the past few months and I really like it. How it looks, feels, etc. I've been having some "pig out" days. I like when I pre-plan it... when I buy or make the food, the anticipation makes me smile and/or giggle to myself (as if I had a *naughty* little secret) hehe


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> I've gained some weight in the past few months and I really like it. How it looks, feels, etc. I've been having some "pig out" days. I like when I pre-plan it... when I buy or make the food, the anticipation makes me smile and/or giggle to myself (as if I had a *naughty* little secret) hehe



I can't rep this post. But I'm going to. Someday. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> I can't rep this post. But I'm going to. Someday. :wubu:



I know, right? (and yah, that feeling of having something like that all planned..... )


----------



## JMCGB

fat9276 said:


> I've gained some weight in the past few months and I really like it. How it looks, feels, etc. I've been having some "pig out" days. I like when I pre-plan it... when I buy or make the food, the anticipation makes me smile and/or giggle to myself (as if I had a *naughty* little secret) hehe



I am also going to rep this oneday also. Grats B. Keep pre-planning...


----------



## JMCGB

Oh the grammar horror. I hate posting my phone. Lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

Constant craving for Snickers bars. :blink:


----------



## jakemcduck

My fat clothes are getting tight.


----------



## Fuzzy

When you wake up in the morning with frosting still smeared on your face.


----------



## Tad

Just having one of those days where my thoughts are pretty much:

"- fat-fat-fat-
- oh right I'm supposed to be working on the agenda for that meeting.
- Hrrm, is an hour enough for that section or do we need to delay lunch until 12:30 to allow more time? 
- I hope there is plenty to eat for the lunch because I hate being hungry all afternoon. 
- Oh man I had a good sized lunch today and I'm hungry now anyway. I could totally devour a second lunch right now, that would feel good.
- Let's face it, I'm just in the mood to be totally stuffed and to feel so fat. 
- Mmmmm fat 
- fat-fat-fat....."


----------



## jakemcduck

My friend was always a chubby girl. I enjoyed watching her get fat as she got closer to her 20s. Now through the miracle of technology (FB) I'm enjoying watching her daughter get fat as she gets closer to her 20s. She's already thicker than her mom was back then. Not ogling in a creepy way, just admiring her beauty.


----------



## Tad

We had a bit of a Christmas party at work this afternoon....let the season of treats and baking and parties begin! :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

My boss is a "health nut" for the most part and anytime we talk about food or exercise, she (I feel) tries to impart some wisdom on me of how to lose weight. I love to walk, hike and dance to keep active and because it feels good but I have to laugh to myself when we have these conversations because sometimes when she is giving her "advice", I just smile and nod but in my mind I am thinking things like... "That's nice. I ate a half dozen donuts after my walk last night".


----------



## biggirlluvher

fat9276 said:


> I've gained some weight in the past few months and I really like it. How it looks, feels, etc. I've been having some "pig out" days. I like when I pre-plan it... when I buy or make the food, the anticipation makes me smile and/or giggle to myself (as if I had a *naughty* little secret) hehe



Do you tend to have those "pig out" days more often in the week now?


----------



## AuntHen

biggirlluvher said:


> Do you tend to have those "pig out" days more often in the week now?



You want an update on a post from 2014??


----------



## biggirlluvher

fat9276 said:


> You want an update on a post from 2014??



I didn't know it was an old post. I thought it was recent.


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> My boss is a "health nut" for the most part and anytime we talk about food or exercise, she (I feel) tries to impart some wisdom on me of how to lose weight. I love to walk, hike and dance to keep active and because it feels good but I have to laugh to myself when we have these conversations because sometimes when she is giving her "advice", I just smile and nod but in my mind I am thinking things like... "That's nice. I ate a half dozen donuts after my walk last night".



A half dozen? 



*poke poke*


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I had half a box of cheez it's the other day when I stayed home from work,it was a glorious day...&#128513;


----------



## jakemcduck

I dunked my Oreos in cream today. It was wonderful.


----------



## JMCGB

I wish she would just give in and get fat. She said she wouldn't mind it that night we were drinking around the bonfire. Maybe one day.


----------



## AmyJo1976

IC that I have packed on the pounds this year and it's been quite enjoyable


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> IC that I have packed on the pounds this year and it's been quite enjoyable




It really is!! *poke poke*


----------



## Tracii

AmyJo1976 said:


> IC that I have packed on the pounds this year and it's been quite enjoyable



Umm humm *poke *poke*


----------



## AuntHen

This is a sturdy chair.


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> This is a sturdy chair.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tad

I too admire that chair: clad in cheerful colour, strong straight legs and then all flowing curve, clearly with hidden strengths, there is a lot to admire there ;-)


----------



## AuntHen

AmandaLynn said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you! 



Tad said:


> I too admire that chair: clad in cheerful colour, strong straight legs and then all flowing curve, clearly with hidden strengths, there is a lot to admire there ;-)



Yes, this chair has so much going on


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> This is a sturdy chair.



Beautiful picture and wonderful colors


----------



## Iannathedriveress

fat9276 said:


> This is a sturdy chair.



Sexy :smitten:


----------



## Tracii

A pretty lady, a pretty outfit and a contrasting color chair makes for a great pic.


----------



## AuntHen

azerty said:


> Beautiful picture and wonderful colors





Iannathedriveress said:


> Sexy :smitten:





Tracii said:


> A pretty lady, a pretty outfit and a contrasting color chair makes for a great pic.



Thank you kind people (although I am disappointed no one gave me a *poke poke*)


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Where did you get that top?Its really cute.


----------



## Tracii

Oh my how could I have missed that *poke* poke*.


----------



## AmyJo1976

fat9276 said:


> Thank you kind people (although I am disappointed no one gave me a *poke poke*)


 
Anyone who posts pretty pics deserves a good *poke poke* if they want


----------



## AuntHen

AmyJo1976 said:


> Anyone who posts pretty pics deserves a good *poke poke* if they want




Awww , Thanks AmyJo. By the way, your avatar is super cute/pretty


----------



## AmyJo1976

fat9276 said:


> Awww , Thanks AmyJo. By the way, your avatar is super cute/pretty


 Y thank ya girl!:blush:


----------



## Tad

The last time I had this much work stress I made the conscious decision to partially cope by eating -- food itself is stress relief and being a gainer by inclination the extra pleasure from extra snacking was really nice, as was enjoying the ten pounds I gained.

So far this time I'm resisting, but darn it my mind is instinctively looking for that, I guess a habit built up last time. So tempting to give in and indulge!


----------



## AuntHen

This is a confession in song form...
Eatin' all the food on a Tuesday night, Eatin' all the food til it's out of sight lalalalalaaaaaaa


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> This is a confession in song form...
> Eatin' all the food on a Tuesday night, Eatin' all the food til it's out of sight lalalalalaaaaaaa


How'd this string of messages get so old? Thanks for re-awakening it! 
By the way, that's a catchy tune - any refrains like - Eatin', Eatin', Eatin' gonna be a fatty!


----------



## ChubbyPear

MisticalMisty said:


> Every other board seems to have a confessional, so I thought a weight board one would be kinda cool. Post anything you want to confess that's within the rules of the board peoples
> 
> Oh, and if someone post something that isn't your thing..don't flame them.
> 
> 
> I'll go first.
> 
> 
> I'm like a bottomless pit lately. No matter how much I eat, I can't seem to get full. I know that sounds hot..but it really sucks..LOL



Me too! I'm so fucking hungry! And I'm having a potsy flare, so I'm completely useless. I've put on 20lbs in a month. Considering embracing it. 

Anybody want to send an industrial sized bag of Reese's cups? LoL


----------



## Rob hudson

Easter candy is on sale. Grab it all up! Right meow!


----------



## Blackjack

My gf is at her highest weight ever and I'm all kinds of fuckin  about it.


----------



## AuntHen

People talking to me about how they are trying to lose weight and offering unsolicited advice, etc... all the while I'm in my head thinking about how I love that my belly feels like the best bread dough.


----------



## Rob hudson

I'd love to be the butter on your bread dough. Grin.


----------



## AuntHen

You know your belly has gained some blubs when you go up the stairs and it's harder to catch your breath


----------



## Rob hudson

Yep, that's happened to me hehe.


----------



## Tad

A couple more pairs of jeans going into the 'to donate' pile today. At some point I'm going to have to go through my work trousers and shirts and see what is wearable, but I'm not quite ready for that closet carnage yet.


----------



## Rob hudson

I did that last fall. Can't wear jeans anymore, too uncomfy lol.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've embraced the fact that I do have a feeder side.

For years I was hesitant. I always felt it was a solely admirer-focused fetish. I'm still sick of people pushing others into it without their consent too. Especially new people in the community. But now that I know a small percentage of feedees truly enjoy it, and fetishes in general are often collaborative: I've become open to the experience. I'm getting to know someone who's interested in starting this type of relationship with me. I just started helping her, and we're both very happy to see where it goes. It's basically my first jump outside of being vanilla AF.

I do think I approach it differently than a lot of people though. I only apply pressure on people that want me to do it. The idea of someone doing it for me doesn't have that much appeal. Still more driven by _results _than the process. I've learned that my range of preferences is larger as well, but now I have a clear limit. Starting to think I fall somewhere in between being an FA and Feeder. Either way I hope I become a great chameleon.


----------



## luckyfa

I’ve noticed that most of my wife’s recent regain of nearly 35 lbs went into her legs and butt rather than her belly and I am absolutely thrilled by it. She has never had considerable fat at her inner knees but now she has. I’ve also noticed that she has gotten relatively fatter. She’s 12 lbs away from her previous peak weight (not her all-time peak) but only about 6 lbs from the fat mass she carried when she had that weight. She gets fatter faster than she gains weight, I see it and I feel it and I love it!


----------



## luckyfa

Jon Blaze said:


> I've embraced the fact that I do have a feeder side.
> 
> For years I was hesitant. I always felt it was a solely admirer-focused fetish. I'm still sick of people pushing others into it without their consent too. Especially new people in the community. But now that I know a small percentage of feedees truly enjoy it, and fetishes in general are often collaborative: I've become open to the experience. I'm getting to know someone who's interested in starting this type of relationship with me. I just started helping her, and we're both very happy to see where it goes. It's basically my first jump outside of being vanilla AF.
> 
> I do think I approach it differently than a lot of people though. I only apply pressure on people that want me to do it. The idea of someone doing it for me doesn't have that much appeal. Still more driven by _results _than the process. I've learned that my range of preferences is larger as well, but now I have a clear limit. Starting to think I fall somewhere in between being an FA and Feeder. Either way I hope I become a great chameleon.


I might develop those tendencies as well. A couple of weeks ago, I might have cleared the table immediately after dinner in order to help her manage her weight. Or I might have intervened if I knew she was full but kept eating. Just recently, I noticed that she tends to eat more if I put bigger plates on the table and I got aroused when she kept eating although I knew she was full. Now I put those plates on the table every day and I don’t clear the table before she stops eating. Well so far, this can’t be called “feeding” and what I like about just letting it happen, is the playfulness. Probably she gains even more that way. In some months, we’re looking at 11 lbs of weight gain with 80-90 % of it being pure fat mass - without active feeding which is not bad, isn’t it?


----------



## Shotha

I find that when I tell friends that I only date fat guys, it goes in one ear and out the other. So, I mail ordered some badges and flags to declare my preference. The photo shows my desktop bear flags with paw 6x4 inches, my bear flag with paw badges, my FAT BOYS RULE badges and my I LOVE FAT BOYS badges. No one else has I LOVE FAT BOYS badges. It's an "I LOVE..." badge, which you can order with your own words added. I ordered several of each, so that I can give some to friends. Am I going over the top?


----------



## kilo riley

I don't do it anymore but when I first met my wife I did a lot of secret eating. She lived about 45 minutes away and I would often go through a drive thru and eat on my way there and then when I got there we would eat together. 

When we moved in together I started doing it more often. Sometimes every day. I started putting on a lot of weight and she was surprised by it because she saw me eat at home and it couldn't explain the weight gain. Then I sort of got caught when she found a receipt in my pocket. She asked me how the burger was and I was like ugh it was good. I stopped eating in secret and just started pigging out at home more.


----------



## Tad

I'd re-hit my previous highest weight just before Covid started. Over the year+ since then I've slowly put on a bit more weight; not a lot compared to many people, but I'm solidly 240 now (at 5'8" and a slight build, this is a BMI over 36 and fatter than you would think 240 would be, based on most other guys), and I finally feel fat.

I often feel my belly wobble, vigorous brushing of my teeth can lead to feeling my double chin shake and sometimes a moob. Leaning over is a fair challenge with my belly in the way. I have love handles, and if I lean to the side I form rolls. The rubbing is quite notieceable: thigh on thigh, double chin to chest if I'm looking down, arms against side-fat rolls, belly on my thighs if I twist while sitting and moobs against belly if I reach across myself while sitting. Clothes that are as large as can be found in most shops here (XL tops, 42" waist trousers) are clearly too tight, even if I'm still wearing many of them, and I've even tried on some 2X tops that go skin tight around my belly when I sit down. I struggle to see the numbers on my scale to confirm my current weight.

It isn't as fat as I've dreamed of getting, but it is fat enough to fulfill many of my dreams of fatness. It is a proper enrobing with fat, the fat forming bulges and sags and rolls, and moving with its own wobbles and jiggles as I move. My contours defined by fat, the movement of my fat part of the way that I move. Out of the ordinary sizing, as defined by the retail market. I'm barely into this realm of fat, but I'm here. It took me decades from when I first knew that this was what I wanted, but I finally let myself get what I wanted.

But I confess that now I'm going to try and lose some of it, and to resist letting it come back. I don't know if I'll succeed, but for marital calmness, ease of shopping, ease of activities, and if I'm being fully honest the ease that comes with triggering less fat-phobia in others, I'm going to try to lose a bit. I doubt it will be a lot, but likely enough to make a noticeable dent in how fat I feel.

I'm finally fat like I've always wanted to be, it is in fact as lovely as I hoped. But I'm going to try and be less fat because it isn't all that I want, and so many of those other wants pull the other way.


----------



## Shotha

I used my new scales the other evening. I found to my delight that I now weigh 163 kg, or 359 lb, or 25 stone 9 lb. That makes me more than twice the size of the average guy that I run into. I feel so fat and happy.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> I'd re-hit my previous highest weight just before Covid started. Over the year+ since then I've slowly put on a bit more weight; not a lot compared to many people, but I'm solidly 240 now (at 5'8" and a slight build, this is a BMI over 36 and fatter than you would think 240 would be, based on most other guys), and I finally feel fat.
> 
> I often feel my belly wobble, vigorous brushing of my teeth can lead to feeling my double chin shake and sometimes a moob. Leaning over is a fair challenge with my belly in the way. I have love handles, and if I lean to the side I form rolls. The rubbing is quite notieceable: thigh on thigh, double chin to chest if I'm looking down, arms against side-fat rolls, belly on my thighs if I twist while sitting and moobs against belly if I reach across myself while sitting. Clothes that are as large as can be found in most shops here (XL tops, 42" waist trousers) are clearly too tight, even if I'm still wearing many of them, and I've even tried on some 2X tops that go skin tight around my belly when I sit down. I struggle to see the numbers on my scale to confirm my current weight.
> 
> It isn't as fat as I've dreamed of getting, but it is fat enough to fulfill many of my dreams of fatness. It is a proper enrobing with fat, the fat forming bulges and sags and rolls, and moving with its own wobbles and jiggles as I move. My contours defined by fat, the movement of my fat part of the way that I move. Out of the ordinary sizing, as defined by the retail market. I'm barely into this realm of fat, but I'm here. It took me decades from when I first knew that this was what I wanted, but I finally let myself get what I wanted.
> 
> But I confess that now I'm going to try and lose some of it, and to resist letting it come back. I don't know if I'll succeed, but for marital calmness, ease of shopping, ease of activities, and if I'm being fully honest the ease that comes with triggering less fat-phobia in others, I'm going to try to lose a bit. I doubt it will be a lot, but likely enough to make a noticeable dent in how fat I feel.
> 
> I'm finally fat like I've always wanted to be, it is in fact as lovely as I hoped. But I'm going to try and be less fat because it isn't all that I want, and so many of those other wants pull the other way.



Congratulations!


----------



## Mystic Rain

Though I shouldn't, I have been stuffing myself the past week. I love eating what I want, and being full and happy. I have no idea what I weigh (no scale), but I am growing nearly a perfect double belly. It feels so big and round. I wish I could keep getting bigger and rounder, but health conditions wouldn't allow that to be such a good idea, which is disappointing. So it will come to an end.


----------



## AuntHen

My favorite sweatshirt has become very snuggins on my midsection


----------



## Mystic Rain

Well, this came as unexpected, but I wasn't completely surprised. I have been noticing a significant roll of fat developing on my lower belly to where it now bulges out at my pants pockets and slightly overlap my upper thighs. Not to mention a more pronounced muffin top and my butt feeling bigger... I recently learned I have gained nearly six pounds in the three months since my previous doctor's visit in Feb at 260.2. Overall, ten pounds in eight months from September of last year, but it was the latest gain which stood out to me more; almost two pounds a month. 

My diabetes is well controlled at least, which is very good, but outside a rare binge, I eat normal portions and I only have two take-out meals a week. I can't rule out stress and anxiety contributing, once again, or any other of all the medications I keep getting piled on with. Oh, yeah, hypothyroidism too. Ugh.


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> My favorite sweatshirt has become very snuggins on my midsection



Will you please share a photo?


----------



## AuntHen

IC I tend to lose and regain the same weight over and over (when I get super busy I tend to not eat much)... anyway, I love the "new fat" when I gain it back. It always seems the softest for whatever reason. I love how it feels.☁☺


----------



## Roundy

AuntHen said:


> IC I tend to lose and regain the same weight over and over (when I get super busy I tend to not eat much)... anyway, I love the "new fat" when I gain it back. It always seems the softest for whatever reason. I love how it feels.☁☺


I totally get that, made a goal hit it, questioned if this is what I want, answered it n now gained it all back n then some


----------



## AuntHen

Roundy said:


> I totally get that, made a goal hit it, questioned if this is what I want, answered it n now gained it all back n then some



I don't lose any weight on purpose though. It just sometimes happens naturally when I get super busy/distracted with work, etc.


----------



## tracii 4591

I have an awful crush on my BF but I don't want to smother him or have him think I am needy.


----------



## Roundy

Roundy said:


> I totally get that, made a goal hit it, questioned if this is what I want, answered it n now gained it all back n then some


I


AuntHen said:


> I don't lose any weight on purpose though. It just sometimes happens naturally when I get super busy/distracted with work, etc.


I didn’t loose it on purpose either 
Was just questioning if it was something I really wanted n realized it is, n was agreeing with your new fat comment


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> I don't lose any weight on purpose though. It just sometimes happens naturally when I get super busy/distracted with work, etc.



I wonder if you should have a cook to make your meals and make sure you don't forget to eat? I mean, I'm sure you work best when you aren't starving.


----------



## kilo riley

A few years ago I found a folder on our PC where my wife saved a bunch of weight gain stories. The stories all included male feedees that became super chubs and got so big they needed to be taken care of. I already knew my wife was a feeder but maybe didn't realize to what extent. 

After finding her story stash I started to really overeat. I started to drink wg shakes when she wasn't around. I was already big so it wasn't noticable at first but in time I had gained so much it was starting to limit my mobility. She noticed and couldn't keep her hands off me.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I just ate 9 chocolate chip cookies, fresh from the oven (well, ok one was while it was still a ball of dough)   ☺


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> IC that I just ate 9 chocolate chip cookies, fresh from the oven (well, ok one was while it was still a ball of dough)   ☺


IC I think 9 cookies isn't that many and easily have eaten many more than that - 18 to 20 would be a reasonable estimate. It isn't really a confession to say you at 9 cookies - it should more of an expression of celebration - I ate 9 really good chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## AuntHen

SSBHM said:


> IC I think 9 cookies isn't that many and easily have eaten many more than that - 18 to 20 would be a reasonable estimate. It isn't really a confession to say you at 9 cookies - it should more of an expression of celebration - I ate 9 really good chocolate chip cookies!


 No sir. Anything over 9 cookies is for a private confessional only


----------



## SSBHM

tracii 4591 said:


> I have an awful crush on my BF but I don't want to smother him or have him think I am needy.


he's a lucky guy


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> No sir. Anything over 9 cookies is for a private confessional only


lol, oh! lol, so does that apply to donuts too? I just polished off 12 from krispy kreme - IC!


----------



## AuntHen

SSBHM said:


> lol, oh! lol, so does that apply to donuts too? I just polished off 12 from krispy kreme - IC!


Donuts are a whole other ball game. I mean... donuts


----------



## naughtystufferlover

My confession.... 
I can't help but stuff myself every chance I get just so I know I'll walk around aroused and side tracked on how much I'm growing. It's my addiction now and it's all I crave. Eat, aroused, release, sleep, repeat.


----------



## Shotha

I felt a _frisson de joie_ run through my body yesterday, when I went for some routine blood tests to be done. I'd put on so much weight that they couldn't find a vein to take the blood from.


----------



## BHMINTX

naughtystufferlover said:


> My confession....
> I can't help but stuff myself every chance I get just so I know I'll walk around aroused and side tracked on how much I'm growing. It's my addiction now and it's all I crave. Eat, aroused, release, sleep, repeat.



I do the same thing! I'm loving every minute!


----------



## SSBHM

AuntHen said:


> Donuts are a whole other ball game. I mean... donuts


Hmmm, we should discuss games with baked goods. Sounds like it could be an intriguing discussion, and perhaps a bit fattening too.


----------



## Roundy

My scale said I weighed less than I did, n was confused because I didn’t look smaller. Was a little discouraged. Put new batteries in and were back. I was relieved to see and motivated to get back to working on my goal


----------



## bellyman

AuntHen said:


> IC that I just ate 9 chocolate chip cookies, fresh from the oven (well, ok one was while it was still a ball of dough)   ☺


That's awesome! I did the same thing last week except mine were all cooked! Dang, they were good.


----------



## bellyman

Shotha said:


> I felt a _frisson de joie_ run through my body yesterday, when I went for some routine blood tests to be done. I'd put on so much weight that they couldn't find a vein to take the blood from.


Been there before where they can't find a vein in my arm, not cool cause then they go for the veins in your hand. Those are not as tolerable in my experience.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

MisticalMisty said:


> What do you mean by stuffer? I've heard that term, but not sure what exactly it entails.....or is it just obvious and I'm clueless? lol


I'm not in the closet about mine, but I'm more of a late night stuffer so all the calories I stuff with will hopefully turn to fat as I don't have time to burn any of them off. It helps a little bit, but my metabolism is high so I'm not gaining ungodly amounts of weight like I want to


----------



## Getting So PLUMP

naughtystufferlover said:


> My confession....
> I can't help but stuff myself every chance I get just so I know I'll walk around aroused and side tracked on how much I'm growing. It's my addiction now and it's all I crave. Eat, aroused, release, sleep, repeat.


I LOVE your confession, NaughtyStufferLover (& your photo!!!). I crave fattening foods and am crazy-aroused by my newly bulging fat. When I'm indulging my cravings (& as I lie back to rest from over-stuffing) I fantasize about how and where my plump body will transform all that fattening food into new layers of soft fat. I find over-eating and growing fatter so erotic!


----------



## Pretty Porker

I can't help myself. I am truly starting to love growing fatter. I love to eat. If I had my way I would be over 800 pounds by now.


----------



## Tank

Pretty Porker said:


> I can't help myself. I am truly starting to love growing fatter. I love to eat. If I had my way I would be over 800 pounds by now.


Keep working at it!


----------



## GordoNegro

I miss the SILOTEC scales that were $250.00 from LivingXL a few years back, as the XL700 has me looking to make appointments as the #'s appear off.


----------

